#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-12
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 22 building (started: 20140512 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 22 DONE (finished: 20140512 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/22.changes ===
 * sil2100 is flashing
<Mirv> sil2100: I can get the error even when running the single add_photo test now. but I don't seem to have big problems creating an album / adding a photo manually.
<Mirv> sil2100: something funky though sometimes, like the animation that opens album doesn't open up fully.
<Mirv> sil2100: I wonder if it depends on the amount of images, and maybe on whether camera app AP were run before since they take a photo?
<Mirv> surely there are some bugs in gallery-app, no doubt about that, but it's not probably that it was broken in #17, fixed in #18-#19 and broken again in #20-#21. I'd more guess that it has been the same but the test errors out in certain environment.
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! I wonder why it suddenly started being a problem again
<popey> cihelp: can someone help me with 91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/119/console ? from https://code.launchpad.net/~carlos-mazieri/ubuntu-filemanager-app/app-devel-pre1/+merge/217958
<popey> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<popey> seems broken.
<psivaa> popey: let me take a look
<popey> thanks
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: s-jenkins restart needed
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> sil2100: i have a new request line 32, to rebuild some peripheral OA packages, just in case
<dbarth> + 2 upstream bug fixes in there
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, still waiting for the MP list and/or sources list :)
<Mirv> dbarth: don't set the request to "Ready?" "Yes" before it's actually ready, since there'll be immediate ping on the another channel :) (I mean, currently the MP:s aren't listed yet)
<dbarth> uh, the mp list is in my open tabs...
<dbarth> sil2100: done
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks! Assigned!
<alf_> ev: Hi! Any ETA for s-jenkins restart? (I assume this will fix the stuck armhf/mako jobs?)
<sil2100> Mirv, ogra_, psivaa: so, I got the same ofono list-modems crash on messaging-app, weather app tests still running
<sil2100> davmor2: how's it looking so far?
<davmor2> sil2100: well being as I've been on it for a whole 4 minutes ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: woot, let's ship it!
<sil2100> :D
<davmor2> sil2100: my day starts technically as 11:00 so 5 minutes ago :)
<sil2100> Hey hey, 11:00 was an hour and 5 minutes ago!
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 different timezone
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah but not in the real timezone :P
<sil2100> pfff!
<popey> ev: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218067 is failing - i know fginther was setting it up to test on devices rather than desktop, can you help or do I need to wait for him?
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm just transferring my data over fresh
<sil2100> Damn, 6 failures on weather app
<sil2100> davmor2: could you do some additional tests for weather-app?
<davmor2> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> Thank you :)
<sil2100> The weather app autopilot tests make me angrrry
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, anyway, could you fill in a bug for this add_photo issue? :)
<sil2100> Mirv: let's poke Bill once he's up with that
<davmor2> sil2100: minor bug number http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-12-111506.png  I'm assuming that red dotty thing should be to the right of the last letter,  It starts under the magnifying lens which I think is the issue
<sil2100> davmor2: I wonder what's up with that dotty, I saw it during messaging app tests today as well - when did they add that?
<davmor2> sil2100: recently
<davmor2> maybe the keyboard changes
<sil2100> Don't think it's OSK related, don't remember seeing that change - maybe in UITK?
<davmor2> sil2100: could be
<nik90> sil2100: I got an update on the https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1314533. It seems recently there was a regression in the UITK which causes pagestack to behave differently. I have been coordinating with t1mp_ to fix this. The fix for the UITK regression has been merged into staging. I am just waiting on it to be merged to trunk and pushed to the phone. When
<nik90> that happens, hopefully the clock apps tests should start passing.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1314533 in Ubuntu Clock App "Test fails on mako #3 utopic" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> sil2100: The long alarm save times do not seem to happen any more on the latest utopic images after the recent EDS alarm status fix by renato.
<nik90> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1316736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316736 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tabs current selection changes when pushed down a PageStack" [Critical,Fix committed]
<sil2100> nik90: excellent! Thanks for the info
<sil2100> nik90: do you think the UITK regression could have affect on some other tests of other applications?
<nik90> sil2100: it could affect application that depend on pagestacks..so yes
<sil2100> hm, I guess weather app doesn't seem to be using pagestacks
<Mirv> sil2100: so there's already a bug from you https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1304950 , I wonder if that should be reused or a new one filed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1304950 in gallery-app "Autopilot test flakyness in test_add_photo" [Low,New]
<Mirv> well that claims it's fixed so I guess a new one is the answer
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, I think re-opening might be possible, but maybe a new one could be cleaner. Is the failure looking similar?
<sil2100> i.e. MediaSelector issues?
<Mirv> sil2100: nope, I think this one is different even though the same test.
<sil2100> Then a new bug please :)
<davmor2> seb128: who deals with the interaction between online-accounts and the setting-app?  It is doing some really strange stuff of late
<Mirv> argh, what is LP doing to my bug report..
<Mirv> sil2100: bug #1318596 (with funky hidden comments in between when I tried to hide one and offer a fuller copy-paste in the next comment, but LP decided to for some reason hide _all_ my comments, even the new ones)
<ubot5> bug 1318596 in gallery-app "add_photo AP test errors out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318596
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> I didn't know one could hide comments in overall
<Mirv> maybe LP just wanted to firmly guide me towards using attachment also for the second log
<davmor2> popey: can you try a quick test.  Send a message to a phone, have an audible ping, reply to the message from the indicator, Send a second message, lose the audible ping, and lose the ability to return the message from the indicator
<seb128> davmor2, mardy
<davmor2> seb128: thanks
<davmor2> mardy: I'll be upsetting you shortly
<mardy> davmor2: mmm... any way to avoid it?
<davmor2> mardy: No
<mardy> davmor2: OK, if it's fate, I'll accept it ;-)
<davmor2> mardy: Is there any work on improving how the accounts app interacts with Settings app.  Currently it's a bit meh.  If you open setting, open accounts, add a new account, add a new <anything_but_ubuntuone> account, when the account setup is mostly complete the account and settings app both seem to minimise, then if you click on the accounts window it completes the account setup, if you hit back you get a black screen for 30 seconds, and the
<davmor2> n it has minimised the setting app rather then switching back to it
<davmor2> mardy: there are bugs for this that date back so trusty I was just wondering if there was any work scheduled for it
<davmor2> s/so/to
<ev> popey: sorry for the delay. Today is back to back calls. I'm not sure I follow what the problem is. If I step through the maze of Jenkins links, I end up here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/153/#showFailuresLink . It looks like you have real test failures.
<mardy> davmor2: yes, this will fix it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/signon-ui/+merge/217589
<davmor2> mardy: fantastic :) thanks
<popey> davmor2: hm, just sent a message, got a ping and notification, nothing showing in incoming indicator, next text just disappeared, no ping, nothing
<mardy> davmor2: if you have time to try that branch and leave a comment, BTW, that would be really appreciated, because for reviews I have to borrow alex-abreu from webapps, and he's always busy :-)
<popey> davmor2: however i see both in the messaging app
<davmor2> mardy: will do latter today
<davmor2> popey: as do I and I can reply from the messaging app just not the indicator
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<Mirv> sil2100: so, the touch input patch will (naturally) go into utopic first to qtbase, but the patch is touching code (XCB platform plugin) that is not installed on the devices
<popey> ev: that's a vpn link which is no good for community people to debug, is there a public url that non-canonical people can get to?
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, a correction, it's installed but not used since Mir is used instead
<ev> popey: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/153/#showFailuresLink
<popey> thanks
<popey> nik90: ^ see these clock failures? is this the alarms taking too long to save still?
 * nik90 looking
<nik90> popey: It could the UITK regression I was talking about above https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1316736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316736 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tabs current selection changes when pushed down a PageStack" [Critical,Fix committed]
<nik90> popey: after creating an alarm, AP needs to go to the alarm tab to check the alarm count to confirm the alarm creation. However due to the regression, it goes to the clock tab after saving alarm and thus AP gets the wrong alarm count
<popey> ah
<popey> t1mp_: do you know when the fix for bug 1316736 will land?
<ubot5> bug 1316736 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tabs current selection changes when pushed down a PageStack" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316736
<t1mp_> popey: we start the new landing today
<popey> ok, thanks
<psivaa> popey: re: 91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/119/console. still working on it. awaiting access to the server.
<popey> thanks
<cjwatson> ogra_: Can you remind me where the custom "zip" binary (/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/utouch-android/zip) used in touch image builds comes from?
<cjwatson> Oh, it's identical to /usr/bin/zip on nusakan
<ogra_> cjwatson, we dont use, build or provide zips anymore ... just rip it out
<popey> https://imgur.com/cekokVt anyone else see that orange pip thing in the search box? davmor2 ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: It's certainly still called as part of the build
<ogra_> hmm, it shouldnt
<cjwatson> But I can at least reduce it to /usr/bin/zip, which simplifies deployment
<cjwatson> It's called from the ubuntu_data script
<davmor2> popey: yes see #ubuntu-app-devel and the point I made earlier :)  zsombi commented on it
<davmor2> popey: nik90 pointed it out
<popey> k
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, but we shouldnt call it, i thought i had disabled it :/
<ogra_> ugh
<cjwatson> ogra_: We shouldn't call ubuntu_data, or we shouldn't call zip?
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ looks really odd
<ogra_> cjwatson, we shouldn't produce and promote zips
<cjwatson> I'll get rid of the stale trusty images from there
 * sil2100 in a meeting for now
<ogra_> system-image only needs the three img files and a rootfs tarball ... people doing stuff with the images at home should use rootstock which takes the same input files
<ogra_> so the zips are obsolete
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK, I'm certainly happy to bin that since it will simplify deployment
<ogra_> yeah, and it was a mess ...
<cjwatson> I suspect that mark-current didn't ditch the trusty images because goldfish and maguro have gone away and it didn't realise that's OK
<ogra_> rsalveti, you dont use the zips anywhere anymore in the emulator, right ?
<ogra_> (i'm pretty sure he doesnt, but confirmation is better)
<davmor2> sil2100: so it looks like there are some serious issues with the incoming indicator and it looks to be getting worse not better
<cjwatson> ogra_: Do I need to archive a copy of the last goldfish and maguro images?
<ogra_> no
<cjwatson> Works for me
<ogra_> system-image has the latest images that are still supported ... that should be enough
<thostr_> sil2100: why can't I cancel silo 9 build any longer?
<thostr_> davmor2: which indicator is that?
<ogra_> thostr_, the envelope
<ogra_> (messaging)
<davmor2> thostr_: indicator-messaging.  You sometime get a notification, other times you don't, sometimes you can reply to message other times you can't
<davmor2> thostr_: sometimes you get an audible ping sometimes you don't etc etc
<thostr_> davmor2: I see
<ogra_> looking at that issue and at the failing alarms/apppointment notifications, i wonder if we arent still seeing some bits of the Qt5 bug that stopped rendering
<ogra_> it feels a bit like that was only half fixed
<cjwatson> ogra_: I can commit http://paste.ubuntu.com/7452005/ or thereabouts once rsalveti confirms
<ogra_> yep, looks good ...
<alf_> ev: Hi! Any ETA for s-jenkins restart? (I assume this will fix the stuck armhf/mako jobs?)
<ev> retoaded: ^ are you aware of this?
<alf_> ev: BTW, I have no idea if a restart is the right thing to do, just read that in the channel header and thought that perhaps it would help with the stuck armhf/mako jobs too
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: s-jenkins restart needed
<thostr_> can anybody cancel silo 9 build for me (seems my powers are not enough any longer...)
<alf_> josepht: ^^ FYI (stuck armhf/mako jobs)
<josepht> alf_: I'll take a look
<alf_> josepht: thanks
<josepht> alf_: do you have a link to a stuck job?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: you should have landing-018, not sure why the sheet is not updating
<bzoltan1> Mirv: thanks .. the Silo18 is not yet ready for playing
<alf_> josepht: e.g. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-autolanding/652/ is stuck since Friday waiting for a mako builder to become free
<alf_> josepht: but there are a lot of other stuck jobs (in red) if you go to the main CI page
<alf_> josepht: s/mako builder/mako executor/
<Wellark> silo9 is "stuck" at "Building" simply because there is an infinite dependency-wait for gcc-4.7 on ppc64el
<Wellark> rebuild would pull in a packaging modification which does not try to use gcc-4.7 on ppc64el
<thostr_> can anybody cancel build of silo 9?
<retoaded> ev, josepht: just looking through the information now.
<sil2100> davmor2: are those new regressions? I mean, was it working better in our earlier promoted images?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: did you mean your branch is not ready or that yes for you too you don't see the spreadsheet updated?
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  I do not see the spreadsheet updated and yes my branch is ready
<sil2100> brb, lunch
<Mirv> bzoltan1: running manually then, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/28/console
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI ^ spreadsheet does not seem to update
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, I'm restoring the anonymous access that webops removed without asking us
<didrocks> on ci train
<Wellark> maybe they had a valid reason for that..?
<didrocks> Wellark: just to workaround the redirection
<didrocks> for login users
<Wellark> ok.
<didrocks> Wellark: but that removes the fact that a public process should be visible by everyone
<Wellark> didrocks: thostr_ says he lost his ability to rebuild silo9.. any idea why that happened?
<didrocks> ev: as per mailing list
<didrocks> Wellark: not sure, I think sil2100 will look at for that one
<didrocks> he needs to become familiar with the system :)
<didrocks> Wellark: maybe linked to the change the webops guys did…
<thostr_> ...once he's back from lunch... :(
<didrocks> thostr_: ping him directly or mup him
<didrocks> thostr_: not nice he ignored you
<thostr_> didrocks: already did so...
<didrocks> mup?
<thostr_> no, justed pinged
<didrocks> thostr_: sms sent
<thostr_> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> (anonymous reworks)
<didrocks> ev: sil2100: as per email, I restored it ^
<ogra_> josepht, i clicked rebuild on https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/improve-haptics/+merge/218966 three days ago, there is still no trace of a re-testing of the CI bot today (i just clicked rebuild again, but seems nothing changed)
<josepht> ogra_: I'll take a look
<Mirv> thostr_: cancelled 009 build
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> :)
<thostr_> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> thostr_: but the spreadsheet seems stalled or something. so did you need a reconfigure as well, or how was it? I can do it on the backend side.
<Wellark> Mirv: just a rebuild
<Wellark> is needed
<Wellark> the list of MP's has not changed
<didrocks> Mirv: would be good to figure out why thostr_ can't cancel anymore though, he should
<thostr_> Mirv: didrocks: somebody stole my permissions: "strehl-t is missing the Job/Build permission"
<Wellark> flashback of the Nokia times..? just wait for the HR email.. ;)
<Mirv> thostr_: :( I was happy that my rights were preserved in the reorganization
<Mirv> thostr_: Wellark: rebuild started at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/70/console
<Wellark> Mirv: thanks!
<josepht> ogra_: we're investigating an issue with stuck jobs on s-jenkins now, this is possibly related.
<thostr_> Mirv: so, what happened between Friday and today?
<ogra_> josepht, ah, great ... as long as its not me i'm all fine :)
<Wellark> well, at least Finland lost to Latvia and Russia on ice-hockey.. that's what happend!
<dbarth> sil2100: not sure if it's a known problem, but i seem to have lost build privs on jenkins
<thostr_> dbarth: welcome to the club
<Wellark> dbarth: thostr_ has the same problem
<ogra_> Wellark, ice-hockey has no future anyway in a world with global warming :P
<dbarth> didrocks, Mirv: adding myself to the list ^^
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: s-jenkins restart needed
<didrocks> dbarth: first time you try to do something since Friday?
<thostr_> dbarth: try to logout/loging couple of times
<dbarth> yes
<dbarth> oh
<thostr_> dbarth: and try to close your browser in worst case
<thostr_> dbarth: after doing that in random order it works again for me
<didrocks> you can go on the webops channels, they did change something since Friday
<dbarth> indeed, that works
<didrocks> ev: FYI ^
<Mirv> thostr_: Friday and today? ok, no idea, I only know what I read from e-mails from ev etc.
<Wellark> hmm.. why is jenkins always creating a clean environment for each MR when it prepares source packages for upload to silo ppa?
<davmor2> sil2100: yes it was working more reliably previously
<Wellark> it should just a be simple "merge & bzr bd -S" no?
<didrocks> Wellark: you have build-deps requirement in debian/rules
<didrocks> debian/rules clean may need debhelper with a higher version the machine running it is on
<didrocks> or python
<didrocks> like dh_python
<didrocks> or python3, go, blablabla…
<davmor2> sil2100: on a plus side weather seems fine
<Wellark> didrocks: right. OK.. I haven't educated myself on which targets in rules are relevant when simply building a source package
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> ogra_: cjwatson: yeah, we don't use zip files anymore, safe to remove them
<ogra_> yay
<cjwatson> rsalveti: Great, will do, thanks
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: s-jenkins restart needed
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: are the spreadsheet problems still happening?
<sil2100> cyphermox: looking
<Mirv> sil2100: still no updates, line 33 has a silo and line 31 (004) has finished building, from what I know
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, looking then
<fginther> popey, I'm looking into you're earlier pings
<popey> thanks fginther
<sil2100> didrocks: could you just check if the triggers are still set-up on your side of the spreadsheet? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: since manual execution seems to work, but the auto-refreshing doesn't seem to work
<fginther> popey, I'm now looking at the latest comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218067
<davmor2> thostr_: for the lack of audible notification popey wrote https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1317579
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317579 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "No notification sound on sms since #15 mako utopic image" [High,Confirmed]
<fginther> popey, does that imply that the plan is to attempt to merge this again once the sdk change lands?
<davmor2> thostr_: I'll add bugs for the other issues
<popey> fginther: yeah, nik90 commented on that here earlier.
<popey> I think so.
<ogra_> oh, i just got mail for https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/improve-haptics/+merge/218966 which tells me it got merged ... the LP UI tells me something completely different though
<ogra_> and there seems to be a CI bot run that negated the "Approved" it did itself 4 min before
<Wellark> ugh.. when was the last unity8 landing?
<Wellark> oh, wait.. never mind
<nik90> popey, fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218067 has got nothing to do with the alarm failure. So that MP can be merged. I was referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1314533 earlier here. That requires the UITK fix.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1314533 in Ubuntu Clock App "Test fails on mako #3 utopic" [High,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> sil2100: hey, want to land a change in ubuntu-touch-session and trigger a new image after that so we can get a working emulator image
<rsalveti> sil2100: are you planning to spin a new image already?
<sil2100> rsalveti: hi! We didn't land anything important recently, so I guess we can wait for your change and then triggering a new image, no problem
<rsalveti> sil2100: awesome, thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: ubuntu-touch-session is part of silo-02
<rsalveti> but I'd guess this silo is not yet ready for landing
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, thats mterrys nemesis landing :) goes on since montha and months
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: should we flush the silo then?
<ogra_> talk to mterry to stack the changes on to of yours instead
<ogra_> *top
<sil2100> rsalveti: we can do what we usually do - we do an 'ignore conflicts' assignment
<ogra_> or that
<sil2100> rsalveti: since silo 002 is anyway waiting for so long, they anyway need to rebuild constantly
<rsalveti> sil2100: right, cool then
<ogra_> sil2100, rsalveti oops, see the ML ... someone should defintely ping mterry :)
<ogra_> (since he just sent out a request for testing exactly that silo)
<rsalveti> right, but we can land this and trigger a rebuild
<ogra_> sure
<rsalveti> sil2100: would need a silo for 34 then :-)
<rsalveti> quick one
<sil2100> Sure, uno momento
<rsalveti> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ubuntu-touch-session/removing_runlevel_lightdm/+merge/219210
<ogra_> approved on both levels
<rsalveti> awesome
<fginther> nik90, thanks for clarifying. I'll double check with popey on getting this landed
<didrocks> sil2100: you didn't answer to thorst still, but it seems it has been figuring it out
<didrocks> sil2100: I can remove the triggers
<didrocks> and let you define yours
<didrocks> if that can help
<sil2100> didrocks: thostr_ said some issue was 'resolved', so I didn't know hat to answer to ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, lets migrate them to my side
<sil2100> What triggers do you have defined right now?
<thostr_> sil2100: problem was that something was broken with my login so I couldn't trigger builds any longer... anyway, works again
<sil2100> thostr_: ok! It seems I've been in a meeting when you pinged, good thing it's resolved already
<thostr_> sil2100: we just had some testing rounds on silo 13 and discovered some issues... so, if you need more silos right now feel free to take it for time being as I'm not sure if we still get a fix today
<sil2100> thostr_: thanks for the info - we're a bit low, but I think nothing urgent needs a silo right now
<sil2100> Anyway, I still have to try and fix up the auto-refresh of the spreadsheet
<thostr_> sil2100: ok, up to you.
<cyphermox> sil2100: so is anything missing for line 18 after all?
<sil2100> cyphermox: no no, spreadsheet issues, let me re-trigger the assignment then
<cyphermox> oh, alright then
<sil2100> Sorry for that ;)
<gatox> seb128, hi! i've fixed the issues in this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/click-notifications/+merge/218644 and just tesed it in the phone and it works, could you review it?
<seb128> gatox, hey, sure
<seb128> gatox, laney was wondering earlier about the "blank page" branch status as well, not sure if you saw
<gatox> seb128, yes... i'm working in that one, i can reproduce it, but i don't know what is happening yet
<seb128> k
<gatox> seb128, i hope to propose a branch for that today
<seb128> great
<seb128> let's do a landing once that happens
<gatox> ack
<sil2100> popey: do you know who is responsible for the shorts-app?
<sil2100> davmor2: so, I'm a bit 'all over the place' today, but what do you think about #22 promotion-wise?
<popey> yes
<popey> what's up?
<davmor2> sil2100: so the sms incoming issues I think are the only worsening item but it works fine from the messaging app.  So I think it is fine
<sil2100> popey: just sent an e-mail regarding the recent autopilot test failures to the ML, want to know who to mention as 'person of contact'
<popey> sil2100: well, the app hasn't changed, so is this an AP fail or a UITK fail?
<popey> balloons: ^
<sil2100> popey: yes, I already mentioned that in the e-mail, just want to know who's best to mention as PoC
<popey> me
<popey> unless it's an AP fail, in which case balloons ☻
<popey> where  are the failures?
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Let me show you the bug
<popey> ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/22:20140512:20140506.1/7968/sudoku_app/ is good
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1318700
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318700 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Autopilot tests for shorts_app fail since utopic image #20" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> doesn't appear to be a feed issue at first glance
<balloons> that has happened before and could be unexpected
<popey> looks like it's trying to open the toolbar and failing
<sil2100> The only risky thing that changed in the image is UITK, so I CC'd poor bzoltan about that in the e-mail
<popey> do we not test apps when we land UITK updates?
<bzoltan> sil2100: ohh...
<bzoltan> popey: sure I do ... according to the testplan
<popey> great, is shorts on that list?
<popey> (rssreader)
<bzoltan> popey: Yes
<bzoltan> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ui-toolkit
<bzoltan> popey: shoot if you want to add/remove/change anything
<popey> great!
<popey> wonder why it fails on AP tests in the lab then.
<sil2100> Not only in the lab
<sil2100> I ran the tests locally on my mako #22 and it failed, 3 failures
<balloons> I can try the older image
<balloons> image #19 I guess
<bzoltan> popey: I was instructed to ignore failures what are marked red on the dash or fail on the stock image
<popey> davmor2: do you have a bug for sms not appearing in indicator incoming?
<davmor2> popey: tedg looks like he just reassigned yours so I'm about to write it to the same process I'm assuming they are a similar root cause
<popey> k
<balloons> the older image seems to run rssreader fine
<davmor2> sil2100, popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1318724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318724 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "indicator-message is not always showing new message notifications" [High,New]
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<sil2100> davmor2: do you know if it's visibly worse than, let's say, the last promoted image?
<sil2100> I'll mention it in the e-mail in overall
<ogra_> sil2100, still in another meeting, might be late
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK
<davmor2> sil2100: previously you would miss out on audio pings from time to time but you always got the blue envelope and osd now that isn't happening any more
<sil2100> huh, why did that suddenly break so badly :|
<davmor2> sil2100: the audio pings is popeys bug which I've highlighted in this bug
<davmor2> sil2100: it might not of been suddenly, it might just be that the audio ping missing was the first signs of a race and it was hit hard enough to show the other issues
<cyphermox> sil2100: got news for me? still Google issues?
<sil2100> cyphermox: it should have been assigned, let me recheck the spreadsheet
<sil2100> hmmm
<cyphermox> I checked and refreshed, etc, no joy yet ;)
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: ubuntu-touch-session is in, we can trigger a new image anytime
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'll do right after the landing meeting
<rsalveti> ogra_: great, thanks
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, so it seems the auto-refresh still doesn't work ;/
<balloons> oO I see the source of failures for shorts :-)
<balloons> time to investigate
<balloons> plars, is weather app a reported bug somewhere?
<plars> balloons: no idea
<plars> balloons: I thought so, but I don't have it
<balloons> I'd not seen or known they existed until now
<plars> balloons: it was mentioned in the 'Landing team 09.05.14' email for sure
<plars> balloons: there's not a buglink that I see though
<plars> which is weird since there's one for filemanager and clock there
<balloons> plars, in the mail I see only clock and fm.. or I'm crazy :-)
<plars> balloons: it's mentioned above in the text
<sil2100> ev: ;)
<ev> :-P
<balloons> still don't see it. blah
<ogra_> image build triggered ...
<sil2100> ogra_: just reminding so that it's not forgotten! #22 promotion plz ;) kthxbye
<ogra_> promotion running
<sil2100> Thank you!
<davmor2> ogra_: man you should of forgot ;)
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> i never forget anything ....
<ogra_> ... i just store it in a place where i never look for it :P
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder why the promotion goes so slow today
<davmor2> ogra_: it's because although you typed in the name of the script to run you didn't remember to hit enter after it ;)
<ogra_> argh !
<ogra_> sil2100, there is no 22 :P
<ogra_> system-image claims ...
<sil2100> huh?
<ogra_> yeah, weird
<ogra_> it just failed with a python traceback
<sil2100> ogra_: how come? Even your script says there is one!
<ogra_> yeah, tell that to s-i
<ogra_> :P
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 23 building (started: 20140512 16:25) ===
<sil2100> My device as well ;p
<ogra_> aha
<sil2100> Maybe we broke it after that nasty hack with #20?
<ogra_> now it worked
<sil2100> phew
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> no, that was no hack at all
<ogra_> the hack is that we try to keep the versions in sync actually :)
<ogra_> by design system-image wouldnt do that
<ogra_> anyway
<ogra_> === IMAGE #22 Promoted ===
<ogra_> bah, or not ... at least not completely ... it didnt promote the x86 emulator image
 * ogra_ sighs
<ogra_> ok, fixed
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<davmor2> ogra_: haha :)  I like it when a fix comes together
<balloons> popey, new reminders is proposed in store
<popey> i see it
 * popey tests
<popey> balloons: dpm approved reminders
<dpm> *\o/*
<robru> bzoltan, silo 19 ready for your request on line 35
<bzoltan> robru: thanks!
<robru> bzoltan, you're welcome!
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: s-jenkins restart needed
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 23 DONE (finished: 20140512 17:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/23.changes ===
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: s-jenkins restart needed
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<Wellark> could someone with the powerz trigger a rebuild on silo9? thanks!
<rsalveti> ogra_: davmor2: something bad happened with latest image it seems, music and video scopes are always empty, and the other custom scopes are not showing up (weather channel, etc)
<davmor2> rsalveti: Hey dude in your mail it say utopic-proposed should it not be devel-proposed?
<robru> Wellark, done: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/71/console
<rsalveti> davmor2: both should work same way, but devel-proposed is indeed better
<davmor2> rsalveti: I see music
<davmor2> rsalveti: and grooveshark
<rsalveti> hm, empty here (after first flash with bootstrap)
<davmor2> rsalveti: did you have internet connection on start up?
<rsalveti> yes
<davmor2> rsalveti: if not once you have do a search
<davmor2> rsalveti: so wikipedia has content, weather has content, amazon has content
<rsalveti> nothing yet, let me reboot
<rsalveti> davmor2: did you upgrade or did a clean flash?
<davmor2> rsalveti: clean install of 21 and an ota from that image
<rsalveti> right, 21 was fine here
<davmor2> I can do a fresh install though
<rsalveti> davmor2: cool, that would be nice
<rsalveti> let me reflash again
<rsalveti> but the x86 emulator has the same issue
<davmor2> rsalveti: oh hang on the latest image is 23 I'm on 22 ofcourse
<rsalveti> also with a clean image
<davmor2> rsalveti: 22 was the promotion.  Let me try an update first and see what happens
<davmor2> rsalveti: can you confirm you are indeed on 23 and not 22
<rsalveti> yeah, 23
<rsalveti> 22 was fine
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<davmor2> rsalveti: yeah I forgot there was an update released right after they promoted 22
<robru> Wellark, you're welcome
<davmor2> rsalveti: you did a bootstrap right?  ota from 22 shows content in everything
<rsalveti> yeah, clean install
<davmor2> rsalveti: right give me a few minutes then
<rsalveti> davmor2: yeah, flashed 23 again, same issue
<davmor2> rsalveti: personally I blame the guy who authorised all the changes for i386 ;)
<rsalveti> cannot get metdata from remote registry: unity::scopes::NotFoundException: Registry::get_metadata(): no such scope (name = com.canonical.scopes.onlinescopes)
<davmor2> rsalveti: yeap broken
<davmor2> rsalveti: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-12-195120.png
<rsalveti> yeah, same here
<rsalveti>     unity::ResourceException: Error downloading https://dash.ubuntu.com/smartscopes/v2/remote-scopes? - server replied: Internal Server Error
<rsalveti> wonder if the server is up still
<bzoltan> robru: The Silo19 is good to go
<robru> bzoltan, alright, publishing
<bzoltan> robru: thanks
<robru> you're welcome!
<robru> boiko, we're out of silos, so I'm freeing a stagnant one for you now
<boiko> robru: nice! I will try to be fast on testing this one too, thanks
<robru> boiko, thanks, will ping you once it's ready
<robru> soon
<robru> boiko, alright, building! https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-1-build/45/console
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<t1mp_> we have some uitk failures on the dashboard, for example this one http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/23:20140512.1:20140506.1/7982/ubuntuuitoolkit/1111500/
<t1mp_> but I don't see anything in the console log what went wrong
<t1mp_> is someone around who can help with that?
<t1mp_> fginther: ^any ideas?
<fginther> t1mp, looking
<t1mp> thanks
<t1mp> fginther: on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/23:20140512.1:20140506.1/7982/ubuntuuitoolkit/ there are a bunch of failures
<t1mp> fginther: the ones I checked seem to fail in the same way, in launch_test_application
<bzoltan> fginther: t1mp: I have just run the AP suite for the silo18 and the UITK was all OK
<fginther> plars, can you provide any insight into the uitk failures in the dashboard ^ ?
<plars> looking
<fginther> plars, the uitk failures show up in the last 20 test cases (and they all failed with a similar signature)
<fginther> I can't find any evidence of a qml crash or OOM killer or...
<plars> they all passed on flo, so it would be weird to have them on mako and not flo
<fginther> plars, the autopilot failure indicates that the process ID was not present when it asked for it from dbus
<plars> fginther: yeah, which is surprising since there was no crash
<plars> fginther: not much I can see from this really, I could rerun them though to see if it's reproducible
<fginther> plars, worth a shot, I can't think of any other logs to examine at this time
<robru> boiko, how's silo 1 going? need a hand with testing?
<boiko> robru: nope, testing it already, should finish soon
<robru> boiko, cool thanks
<bzoltan> robru: I just finished the test of the silo18
<robru> bzoltan, great, thanks!
<robru> oh,needs qa signoff
<bzoltan> robru:  I have pasted all the AP logs to the Silo18 page
<robru> ToyKeeper, can you test silo 18 when you get a chance?
<bzoltan> robru: ToyKeeper: this time I made my homework better :) I have linked there all the zillions of test results
<robru> bzoltan, thanks bzoltan! I'll publish when ToyKeeper says so
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, new branch?  (I think the previous one landed already)
<robru> ToyKeeper, yeah, looks like a big new feature if you read line 33 in the spreadsheet
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  here is the MR https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_120514/+merge/219179
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, looking at it now.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Thanks for including all the extra detail.  :)
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I try to speed it up :)
<plars> fginther: t1mp: I still get 20 failures when I rerun it
<fginther> plars, thanks. I have a freshly flashed mako, I'll give it a try there
<Wellark> robru: sorry to bug you, but could you kick off another rebuild of silo9 ?
<Wellark> I discovered a bug which is now fixed.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I drop out to catch few hours sleep... t1mp might be at yourservice for few minutes still. leave me lines if there is  anything wrong with the UITK
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Will do...  looks good so far though.
<robru> Wellark, sure thing: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/72/console
<boiko> robru: sorry for the delay, but landing-001 is tested and ready to go
<robru> boiko, no worries! publishing!
<fginther> plars, t1mp, I didn't see any failures running the uitk tests stand alone.
<asac> bzoltan: did you see the toolkit failures on dashboard that plars confirmed?
<plars> fginther: hmm, I can run it a third time, but that's really weird
<asac> robru: any idea if someone knows whats going on?
<fginther> plars, I'm going to try again with the same list of apps that were tested by jenkins
<plars> fginther: on that last run, I had it just do a fresh install and *just* do the ubuntuuitoolkit test
<asac> plars: ah you guys are investigating if its infra?
<fginther> plars, oh
<plars> asac: I don't see any way it's an infrastructure issue at this point
<asac> plars: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/23.changes
<asac> looks suspiciously small
<robru> asac, no i'm not up to speed on the uitk issue. just waiting for toykeeper to do qa signoff on the existing uitk silo
<plars> asac: could be that it's just sometimes failing, sometimes not - could even be from a previous build but we were lucky enough not to hit it before
<asac> robru: will that fix the APs?
<asac> i am not sure if pumping uitk in if its currently red is the best approach :)
<asac> but havent followed discussion
<robru> asac, yeah, i don't see mention of it in the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_120514/+merge/219179
<asac> robru: guess we might want to check with ToyKeeper if she has checked the APs
<t1mp> asac: the changes fix some AP failures in a few applications, but they wouldn't fix the failures that we see on the dashboard now
<asac> if those are still green for her that would be interesting and might indicate that its fixed
<ToyKeeper> Working on it, but it takes a while.
<asac> t1mp: what are those failyres about?
<asac> t1mp: do we know yet?
<plars> I kicked off a 3rd run in the lab, we'll see what happens there
<t1mp> asac: the failures on dashboard? I have no idea. I checked the logs and to me it looks like they are failing when starting a new qml app, before the test really does anything
<asac> t1mp: this seems to be NEW and reproducible on image http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/23.changes
<asac> not many things changed. we shouldnt leave the opportunity pass to check what really happened that caused this change of behaviour
<asac> at least i would rather say: stop, what happened :)
<t1mp> asac: none of those packages look familiar to me (I don't know what they do or if we depend on them)
<asac> what would be next step and who should do that?
<robru> asac, yeah, none of those appear related to uitk
<asac> plars: thought you reproduced that locally?
<asac> t1mp: are you running the AP test suite on the uitk silo?
<asac> if so, are those tests failing for you there too?
<fginther> plars, I'm trying again locally with just uitk, this time with a flash included
<plars> asac: no, my phone here is tied up with a different test, but as soon as I can I'm going to try it here too
<t1mp> asac: I didn't (and its past midnight for me so I'm not starting new tests now), but zoltan did and he didn't have UITK failures
<asac> t1mp: do you know when he did the last rrun? was that on top of #23?
<asac> plars: well, if zoltan didnt see it and if fginther didnt see it and given the very small list of changes that feels very unlikely to have an impact on this
<asac> i guess our best guess is double checking what is up in infra for a bit first :)
<t1mp> asac: from the timestamp of the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7454338/ it seems a few hours ago
<asac> so yeah, what you are doing is probably right
<asac> also check if any type of change was rolled to the infra
<t1mp> asac: I am not sure which image he used
<asac> after 22 image run
<asac> phablet-test-run could echo some meta info about the image it runs on i guess :)
<t1mp> asac: yes good idea
<asac> unfortunately sergio isnt on :)
<asac> t1mp: filed bug 1318836
<ubot5> bug 1318836 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "add some verboseness about what image phablet-test-run is run on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318836
<asac> hehe
<t1mp> asac: :)
<asac> plars: maybe there is ac rash?
<asac> hmm. not accoding to dashboard
<asac> i thoght maybe woopsie upload changed behaviour on crash in a way that causes more noise
<asac> not: just a desparate straw to refer this back to a real change, rather than infra flakiness :P
<t1mp> plars: you could reproduce the failures? can you run a single test, for example ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_checkbox.ToggleTestCase and see how it fails?
<asac> plars: arent our tests getting spread to different devices? maybe the red zone was on a broken device?
<asac> well, might not explain why we have two greens before the last red
<asac> assuming that those are not null ops :)
<asac> i mean the green ones :)
<t1mp> could this mean something? /var/log/syslog: {{{
<t1mp> May 12 21:13:33 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1452.086555] healthd: battery l=99 v=4374 t=27.4 h=2 st=2 c=-162 chg=u
<t1mp> all the failed tests I checked so far have some healthd in the syslog
<asac> maybe heat?
<asac> ChickenCutlass: ^
<asac> is that a throttle message?
<ChickenCutlass> asac: healthd is very chatty
<ChickenCutlass> asac: we need to quiet it down
<ChickenCutlass> asac: should have nothing to do with it.
<ChickenCutlass> get those messages on all phones
<asac> t1mp: guess red herring
 * asac wonders why we dont see those for the green tests
<ChickenCutlass> you should always see those
<asac> do we only extract syslog info for failed tests?
<asac> fginther: do you kno?
<t1mp> no uitk failures on flo
 * t1mp eod
<asac> thanks!
<asac> robru: so not sure, but so guess if ToyKeeper cant see the AP failures either we can continue oeprating assuming that plars and CI team will fix it somehow magically. if this persists tomorrow we can still have folks look deeper
<robru> asac, sure thing, I'll run some tests myself shortly (just flashing now)
<asac> fginther: plars: guess you agree with that assess/recommendation?
<robru> bfiller, got you silo 14 for keyboard stuff
<bfiller> robru: cool, thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<fginther> asac, agreed, the manual testing is all indicating that nothing is broken (my 2nd run passed as well)
<fginther> asac, and I'm pretty sure the syslog data is only saved for failed tests
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
 * fginther steps away again, will check IRC in a couple hours
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-13
<ToyKeeper> robru: As far as I can tell, it fixes at least one bug and didn't appear to add any new ones.
<robru> ToyKeeper, excellent. I also ran some tests and wasn't able to reproduce any of the issues people are talking about above
<robru> rsalveti, hey, so I see your silo 6 is marked as testing pass. I just hit publish on a uitk release, so I'm thinking I'll probably wait until after cron kicks an image to publish your silo. that work for you?
<renato> robru, there is any way to see the videos of these tests? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/142/?
<renato> robru, they are working fine on my device
<robru> renato, I dunno, not my department. maybe fginther knows more about ap vids?
<renato> fginther, could you help me with that ^^^
<thomi> renato: robru: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/142/artifact/results/autopilot/artifacts/
<thomi> I realise i'm not fginther, but.... :)
<robru> go away thomi! we want fginther to tell us that! :-P
<thomi> sorry :(
<renato> :D
<thomi> click those links!
<robru> thomi,  oh wow, just exploring the build artifacts for the first time. quite the maze of files in there. never really looked at it before.
<robru> thanks
<renato> robru, this is on desktop the tests is failing on phone
<robru> ;-)
<renato> s/robru/thomi
<robru> hehe
<thomi> robru: yeah - when we get subunit working everywhere they'll appear in the dashboard :)
<thomi> won't they doanac
 * thomi glares at doanac :)
<renato> thomi, sorry , otto is the device or desktop?
<thomi> renato: otto is a desktop setup
<thomi> renato: lax + unity7 I believe
<thomi> *lxc
<renato> thomi, and about mako?
<thomi> renato: there are no videos for devices yet - we're still trying to figure out how to store them
<renato> thomi, but moko is the device ?
<thomi> oh yeah
<thomi> mako is the N4
<renato> thomi, great then only one test is failing on make and several failing on desktop :(
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 24 building (started: 20140513 02:10) ===
<rsalveti> robru: sure
<rsalveti> robru: ubuntu-ui-toolkit is still in proposed though
<robru> ah crap
<robru> damn, I hit publish 2 hours ago and the -proposed tests are still running
<robru> rsalveti, are there any limits on how rapidly images can be built? like does it overload smokeng if two images are built an hour apart?
<rsalveti> robru: problem is that we'll not get the desired test results for the first image I guess
<robru> rsalveti, hmmmmm. is your landing urgent? i'd like to have one image that's pretty much just uitk.
<rsalveti> it's usually recommended to wait at least 5 hours before triggering any other build
<rsalveti> robru: not critical, no
<rsalveti> we can land it tomorrow
<robru> rsalveti, alright, thanks
<robru> i'll email the europeans
<rsalveti> ok
<plars> asac: fginther: t1mp: well it does look like the 3rd time it all passed
<plars> and both the most recent one (which passed) and the previous one (which failed) ran on the same device
<plars> I have a local run that should finish up soon too
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 24 DONE (finished: 20140513 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/24.changes ===
<robru> plars, fginther: yeah I ran the tests myself and wasn't able to reproduce on mako
<Mirv> morning
<plars> *sigh* well the weather, it seems, is going to make rerunning this test at home difficult
<plars> too many power outages
<bzoltan> cjwatson: hello, would you please give a kick to the ubuntu-ui-toolkit in the proposed pockedt? The autopkgtests is acting up again.
<Mirv> bzoltan: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html now shows "Pass" for those that earlier seemed to be stalled in running, but it still claims a "Regression" in ubuntuone-credentials which looks (to me) a failure in that package, not UITK
<Wellark> Saviq: just go ahead and queue any unity8 related MR's your might have
<asac> plars: right. guess mysterious behavioru here :)
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, talked with Thomas in #ferrets, will do that
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: The silo you sent mostly looked good, and seemed to fix at least one bug without breaking anything obvious.  It does still have some cursor placement issues though.
<Wellark> Saviq: I will monitor the situation through the choo-choo and once we have completed testing I will sync with you to agree on which order we land the silo9
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Try running the browser, then double-tap a word in the URL.  It selects the word, and one of the two new cursors has the wrong offset.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: Super! Thanks.. I will check the cursor placement
<Wellark> the change in silo9 on unity8 is a really small one, but it absolutely has to be landed at the sime time as the indicator-network there
<ToyKeeper> The right-side cursor is correct now; before today I didn't know there was a left-side cursor too.
<Saviq> Wellark, kk
<ogra_> bah sigh ... so we were bitten by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server/view/head:/lib/systemimage/generators.py#L91 (see 91-93)  with our image "20"
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, haha, high hopes, just adding XInput wont get us X11 support, for that we need XMir ported and running that will still take a while
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan: any progress in resolving that autopkgtest failure for UITK?
<Mirv> sil2100: there was clearly something happening earlier as tests were rerunning and there was "cj_watson forced" message that appeared, but the problem with ubuntuone-credentials autopkgtest is still there and preventing the migration
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  pastebin.ubuntu.com/7456353/
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan: yeah, it seems to be something wrong in the ubuntuone-credentials itself autopkgtest, as I see it's failing for all components that call on it
<sil2100> Mirv: like, qtbase, even gcc
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  ohh.. I had secondary backup of my keys
<sil2100> Mirv: maybe we should ping pitti about those?
<Mirv> sil2100: probably we should, I'll test pinging. that's a good catch, that it fails for others too.
<Mirv> done on #ubuntu-devel
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> Saviq: so... regarding that new landing
<Saviq> sil2100, silo 009 will cope
<Saviq> sil2100, they are not ready yet :|
<sil2100> Saviq: I see unity8 being locked by 009 already, but it seems you were in contact with the landers for that, right?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> Saviq: so, I will give a ignore conflicts, but please make sure you continue coordination with them :)
<Saviq> sil2100, will do, will rebuild their silo when this lands
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks!
<popey> hmm, hangout wont load
<sil2100> Mirv: meeting!
<Mirv> yess
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: is there any progress with the UITK landing?
<Mirv> bzoltan: pitti is fixing the ubuntuone-credentials right now
<bzoltan> Mirv: OK
<asac> Q: for the uitk landing do you have the -gles duplicated packages in the silo too?
<ogra_> i think there is a separate uitk-gles package too using these deps
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI we'd need https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntuone-credentials/fix-ftbfs/+merge/219308 landed
<Mirv> adding a line for it for dbarth (the lander of u-c). it's a packaging only fix so no need for functional testing should be needed.
<Mirv> well I don't know, maybe I could be the lander too since it's packaging
<sil2100> \o/
<t1mp> didrocks: there is an MR for changes in the icon theme https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/suru-icons/+merge/217767
<t1mp> didrocks: I understood that we need to ask you to land it?
<popey> psivaa: could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app-analog-clock-improve/+merge/219119 - it's failing for some odd dpkg reason, fginther saw this and "manually fixed" it yesterday.
<psivaa> popey: sure
<popey> thanks
<didrocks> t1mp: would be better to land that in sync with the changes in unity8 & uitk to switch to the new theme. Is it there?
<t1mp> didrocks: no, I understood that it is going to take a while to get the changes in unity8
<t1mp> didrocks: this icons change includes a new back icon in the old theme that was requested. I don't know why it is combined with a bunch of other things
<didrocks> t1mp: can you divide them in 2 then?
<t1mp> didrocks: I'll ask tiheum
<didrocks> thanks, keep me posted!
<t1mp> I invited him here to ask him
<seb128> didrocks, it seems like it wouldn't hurt to land suru change if it's not used?
<t1mp> tiheum: hello
<tiheum> didrocks, hi
<tiheum> t1mp, hi
<didrocks> hey tiheum
<t1mp> tiheum: didrocks asked if the MR could be split up to land the new back button in the old theme now, and the suru changes later together with the unity8 and uitk theme switch
<tiheum> t1mp, didrocks, I guess it could (note that I have no idea how to that ;) but I don't understand why the other updates have to wait: it's just another theme in another directory.
<didrocks> tiheum: how do you test the theme change without having unity8 & uitk able to work with it?
<didrocks> also, separate concerns, so better to separate MP in case we need to fix/revert something
<tiheum> didrocks, sure but I had a pending merge when t1mp ask for the the change of the back button
<tiheum> didrocks, how can I split the MR?
<didrocks> tiheum: just branch your trunk and do 2 bzr branch, and then 2 MPs
<didrocks> Saviq: will you be ok for the sru icon theme to change without being tested? (not sure how far you went in the unity8 branch) ^
<didrocks> suru*
<Saviq> didrocks, nope, it's not ready: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1410-suru-icon-switch
<didrocks> Saviq: so, it's +1 to land a new version of the icon theme without tests or you are opposed to it?
<didrocks> not sure how much it can break your work…
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm opposed to land it without making the pending unity8 changes
<didrocks> Saviq: so, we do agree
<didrocks> tiheum: FYI ^
<didrocks> tiheum: so, I'll only land the t1mp's change once you have a branch and MP containing only it
<Saviq> we're only missing the indicator changes, I'll look into those this week for sure
<sil2100> grrr
 * sil2100 battles the spreadsheet
<tiheum> didrocks, ok, let's do that
<psivaa> popey: the dpkg failure on http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/154/ is now gone, but there are some app test failures
<sil2100> Mirv: publish o/
<popey> thanks psivaa
<psivaa> np :)
<popey> sil2100 / t1mp https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1316736 is in flight AIUI, any ETA on landing?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316736 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Tabs current selection changes when pushed down a PageStack" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> sil2100: done!
<t1mp> tiheum, didrocks I created an MR that takes only the new back icon from the other MR, https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-themes/new-back-icon/+merge/219328
<didrocks> t1mp: great! you are going to do the unity8 & uitk tests once I've that in a silo?
<sil2100> bzoltan, t1mp: uh, I see that the changelog is again broken in ubuntu-ui-toolkit... did robru instruct you how to make the changelog good?
 * didrocks adds a commit message
<sil2100> bzoltan, t1mp: since you guys are using a staging branch and then pushing that to release, the best way to proceed is for you to populate the changelog yourself using the 'commit message' that you have generated in the merge
<bzoltan> sil2100: the changelogs got screwed  because I land the staging branch not the individual commits
<t1mp> didrocks: you mean to run the ubuntuuitoolkit and unity8 AP tests on device with packages from the silo? Sure I can do that
<didrocks> t1mp: yeah ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: you can fix that if you just copy-paste the 'changelog' that you have as the commit message to debian/changelog :)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what do I do wrong? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_120514/+merge/219179
<didrocks> t1mp: please join #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo
<didrocks> t1mp: it's going to ping you once ready for testing
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, so, this won't work by itself as it is, since citrain works a bit differently - in such a case, just take the commit message you have in this merge, add it (copy it) to debian/changelog of that branch and push it to the branch
<bzoltan> sil2100: I used to fix the changelog after the landings... manually. because the CI does not seem to pick up correctly what I gave inthe MR
<t1mp> tiheum: now with the separate MR you can remove the back-icon change from your MR with something like: cd suru-icons && bzr revert -r 359 && bzr commit -m "undo new back icon" && bzr push
<bzoltan> sil2100:  OK... that is what I have done few times.
<bzoltan> sil2100: and I will do that once the landing MR is merged to the trunk... I guess
<didrocks> t1mp: that won't work, that's going to revert the changes once landed
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, thanks! Please do this debian/changelog edition in the branch before the landing - citrain will then handle 'changing' the version number correctly, but leave the rest of the changelog intact
<sil2100> bzoltan: so all you need to do is doing a `dch -i` while in the branch and copying the commit message into the contents of the UNRELEASED version
<t1mp> didrocks: ahh damn
<t1mp> didrocks: so he can just leave it as it is
<sil2100> bzoltan: then commit and push, and all will be perfect
<didrocks> t1mp: yeah, that would be better
<t1mp> tiheum: ^ don't do what I just said :)
<sil2100> Damn
<tiheum> t1mp, didrocks, so what should I do? nothing?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thanks for the instruction... I did not know that I can commit the changelog and CI can just fix the version. Nice :)
<t1mp> tiheum: yes :)
<didrocks> bzoltan: leave it to UNRELEASED, that's the important part :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: np :)
<t1mp> tiheum: you can check https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-themes/new-back-icon/+merge/219328 to see if it is correct
<tiheum> t1mp, ok, that's perfectly fine :)
<bzoltan> didrocks: OK.. I will make sure to set it to oneiric :D
<didrocks> :p
<sil2100> didrocks: soooo...! You know where the scripts timeout when things are being broken? ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: on fetch() from people.canonical.com ._.
<ogra_> bzoltan, oneiric is unsupported ...
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so we have some http?
<didrocks> issues
<ogra_> bzoltan, ... use lucid
<didrocks> on people.canonical.com
<ogra_> :)
 * didrocks goes for a run now
<sil2100> didrocks: I will poke webops to get some info, but to me it looks ok - maybe its some problem on google's side, although I didn't see any issues filled in about that
<t1mp> didrocks: you listed me as the lander for the icon in the spreadsheet, but I'm not a lander (for any project)
<t1mp> didrocks: enjoy your run :)
<pete-woods> didrocks: some citrain + SRU advice, a silo I made got through to trusty proposed, but ended up failing verification, what should I ask to be done with the silo if I want to try again?
<sil2100> Ok, I have to jump out quickly to the vet
<sil2100> pete-woods: usually we recomment freeing that silo and asking you to fill in a new landing with the fixed SRU
<sil2100> pete-woods: the failed landing can be left in -proposed
<sil2100> brb
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, but would we be merging to trunk?
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: is there any news about the UITK landing?
<ogra_> chuggin along slowly ...
<Mirv> bzoltan: slow, slooowww :( fixed package is under autopkgtests now itself.
<Mirv> sil2100: I've found the refreshSilosStatus function today, and used it quite many times because of the lagging
<ogra_> bzoltan, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-ui-toolkit in case you want to watch it
<ogra_> (below you see "test in progress" for u1-credentials)
<sil2100> pete-woods: no, no merging to trunk
<sil2100> pete-woods: the general rule is that once something doesn't move out of -proposed, it's not really released
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, well, I didn't get any ansers from IS...
<pete-woods> sil2100: is that basically get someone to check the ONLY_FREE_SILO box?
<gatox> seb128, are you around?
<seb128> gatox, yes
<sil2100> pete-woods: yes, which silo was that SRU in?
<pete-woods> sil2100: 19
<gatox> seb128, so.... i have been trying to debug the blank page bug... and it's turning to be a pain, if you load the updates page pressing in the entry component it shows a blank page... but if you previously show the page using the "updates" button, then go back, and press the entry one, everything works fine... the only thing i could think of, is that this line in the entry that loads the updates page: onClicked: pageStack.push(pluginManage
<gatox> r.getByName("system-update").pageComponent); is wrong.. and i've been trying to see how the other components load pages, and noone is doing that
<sil2100> pete-woods: oh, I see it's already empty, what was the landing about?
<gatox> seb128, i think that if you load the page only with the entry with that line of code, the reference is getting lost or something... do you know any other way to load a page?
<didrocks> t1mp: you are the one doing the test, so you are the lander, I'm just the proxy :)
<gatox> seb128, that can be used from the plugins
<ogra_> Mirv, bzoltan, looks like u1-credentials failed again ... on ubuntu-purchase-service
<gatox> seb128, this one should work? onClicked: Qt.openUrlExternally("settings:///system/system-update");
<t1mp> didrocks: ok, but you'll need to tell me what to click/update in the spreadsheet after I run the tests
<didrocks> t1mp: just tell me once you're done with testing, I'll just do the publishing/m&c for you
<t1mp> ok
<seb128> gatox, that's weird, the getByName/push should work
<seb128> gatox, is the issue on opening?
<bzoltan> ogra_: Mirv: do the UITK really need to suffer from that bugsack? :)
<seb128> gatox, the one Laney filed was after playing in the page iirc
<seb128> not when pushing
<cjwatson> ogra_: Are we looking at the same output?  ubuntuone-credentials passed
<gatox> seb128, it opens and then go blank... but only if you opened first time from the entry
<cjwatson> Oh, ubuntuone-credentials *itself* is stuck, but it's unblocked ubuntu-ui-toolkit at least
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, ok
<cjwatson> ubuntu-purchase-service looks like the exact same problem
<gatox> seb128, i'm going to build and test with the url dispatcher to see if it works
<ogra_> i thought it would still hold it up
<cjwatson> No, not transitively like that.  ubuntu-ui-toolkit is migrating now
<seb128> gatox, I can't confirm that bug
<gatox> seb128, also, when you have the time: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/click-notifications/+merge/218644
<ogra_> yeah, i see that now ... only looked at the -credentials filure first
<seb128> gatox, yes, I'm going to review pending merges in a bit/do a landing later today
<gatox> seb128, great... i hope changing to url dispatcher works, so we can land this too
<seb128> well, pushing by plugin name should work
<seb128> using the url dispatcher seems a workaround
<Laney> gatox: I didn't reproduce it after I tried your branch which wasn't proposed
<gatox> Laney, do you remember which one?
<sil2100> Mirv: I will try to optimize the refresh function, let's see if that helps
<Laney> loadPluginByName
<Laney> the difference is that it pushes some variables into the context
<Laney> I suppose it could have been coincidence
<gatox> Laney, how should i use loadPluginByName, because it wasn't working here
<Laney> does here
<Laney> like you had it
<gatox> Laney, can you please paste that line?
<Laney> main.loadPluginByName("system-update")
<gatox> Laney, i though that i saw that one crashing on the phone, i'll try again
<Mirv> ogra_: sil2100: ok rmadison tells ubuntu-ui-toolkit would be in release pocket now, so an image build now?
<ogra_> sure
<sil2100> Excellent
<sil2100> That was faster than what I expected
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for monitoring that
<Mirv> no prob
<sil2100> Saviq: once this image builds, I will publish your unity8 :)
<Saviq> sil2100, tx! didrocks, you'll be happy to see a major scopes performance upgrade in ↑
<sil2100> YEAH
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> That's good news
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<didrocks> Saviq: excellent!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 25 building (started: 20140513 12:05) ===
<Saviq> cjohnston, hey, could you have a look at what would need upgrading in the jenkins builders to support :native multi-arch qualifier https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-scopes-api/fix-cross-build/+merge/218768/comments/521448 ?
<cjohnston> ack
<cjwatson> I'm not sure pbuilder-satisfydepends can support :native without a rewrite
<cjwatson> :native is only defined for use in build-dependencies, but pbuilder-satisfydepends works by rewriting build-depends into depends, installing a dummy package, and getting aptitude to try to fix things
<cjwatson> mvo was going to look at making apt-get build-dep work on .dsc files, but failing that, might need to take sbuild's approach (build a temporary Sources file, point a temporary sources.list at it, run apt-get build-dep on that)
<cjwatson> Saviq,cjohnston: ^- hopefully that gives you some context / a leg-up on investigations
<cjohnston> thanks cjwatson.. Saviq I'm going to have to talk with fginther on this
<Saviq> cjohnston, ok, shall I file a bug to track this?
<cjohnston> Saviq: I already filed a task. thanks
<seb128> cjwatson, cjohnston, Saviq: I think mvo merged the "build-dep from dsc" in the apt experimental vcs (http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=apt/apt.git;a=commit;h=070536e61cb203a9c74013be2a26322b582a9674)
<seb128> he mentioned yesterday that he had it working
<cjwatson> ah yes.  it's probably a bit recent for production use though :)
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<cjwatson> sbuild's method could safely be used in production, but I'm not aware of a nice independent command that wraps it up, so some assembly required
<cjwatson> I'd been thinking about upgrading recipe builds to use it but haven't got round to it
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: did you have some time to loosely dogfood #24?
<davmor2> sil2100: testing is on going currently
<sil2100> Excellent, thanks ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: ! Do you have a moment for a quick packaging ACK? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.86+14.10.20140513-0ubuntu1.diff <- there's just one change in the .install files of the -private package
<ogra_> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<Mirv> rsalveti: I guess you'll be awake soon and can land the 006 (with the multitude of packaging changes) on your own
<Mirv> sil2100: so there's a branch from pitti also to ubuntu-purchase-service which blocks three packages from migrating, let's wait for the upstream approval though first since they're discussing it now a bit
<sil2100> Mirv: I saw the landing being filled - thanks! I saw ubuntu-purchase-service failing as well, but hoped it was already in the progress of being fixed
<popey> sil2100: not yet
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 25 DONE (finished: 20140513 13:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/25.changes ===
<davmor2> sil2100: 24 is looking pretty much the same as 22
<sil2100> davmor2: SHIP IT
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks ;)
<t1mp> didrocks: I tested the icon change http://paste.ubuntu.com/7457449/
<t1mp> didrocks: what else do I need to do?
<didrocks> t1mp: nothing, I'm going to publish it for you
<t1mp> didrocks: great, thanks
<popey> sil2100: i wont have time to dogfood before the meeting
<sil2100> popey: no problem, thanks :)
<sil2100> popey: I think davmor2's general dogfooding will suffice
<popey> ok
<fginther> cjwatson, can I revisit the :native topic for a moment? If ci is already doing all native builds with pbuilder, can ":native" be safely stripped from the control file before starting pbuilder?
<cjwatson> fginther: Yeah, if the build is definitely native then you can safely strip it (similarly :any); see e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-launchpad-branches/launchpad-buildd/trunk/view/head:/sbuild#L2460
<cjwatson> (That sbuild version is ancient and we'll kill it off eventually, but it illustrates the point well enough)
<fginther> cjwatson, thanks
<renato> fginther, hi, how I can check with version of "qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin" was used on these tests? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/151/#showFailuresLink
<gatox> seb128, ping
<gatox> seb128, doing the final tests to see if i can made some improves, but the bug is fixed... so, about the branches, this one says accepted but for some reason is not mergerd: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/non-notifyable/+merge/218479 - this one is pending for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/click-notifications/+merge/218644 and i'm about to propose the last one
<fginther> renato, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/151/artifact/results/sysinfo/dpkg-l.postsetup/*view*/
<seb128> gatox, "some reason" is that we were waiting on other branches to be ready to schedule a landing
<gatox> seb128, ah ok
<seb128> gatox, I'm going to start reviews now
<fginther> renato, it's a build artifact under restults/sysinfo/dpkg-l.postsetup
<renato> fginther, thanks
<gatox> seb128, ok.... i'm finishing and testing a last build and will propose the branch for the blank page bug
<seb128> great
<seb128> thanks!
<renato> fginther, should jenkins run a dist-upgrade before run the tests?
<seb128> gatox, mpt filed some extra bug reports today if you feel like looking at those ones as well, some might be small things
<renato> fginther, becase we have I need version qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin version 0.1.46+14.10.20140508-0ubuntu1 and jenkins has   0.1.46+14.10.20140502.6-0ubuntu1
<seb128> gatox, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1319037
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319037 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Update described as "Installing" when it's automatically downloading" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> seb128, sorry...... but now i need to go back to the other project, at least this week
<renato> fginther, I need 0.1.46+14.10.20140508-0ubuntu1 and jenkins has 0.1.46+14.10.20140502.6-0ubuntu1
<fginther> renato, looking... I want to make sure it's not already supposed to be doing an upgrade
<seb128> gatox, ok, no worry, thanks for taking the time to work on those issues ;-)
<ogra_> cgoldberg, are these phone backs stickers or do they add one of these awful rubber frames around the phone ?
 * ogra_ really likes the orange back ... but i'd prefer if the phone doesnt get any bigger than it is already
<cgoldberg> ogra_, stickers.  and wireless charging still works with them on :)
<ogra_> whee !
 * ogra_ will order one too then ... i hate that the N4 slides around on the back all the time 
<cgoldberg> ogra_, you put the stickers on and then heat them a little with a hair drier
<ogra_> ah, nice
<popey> cgoldberg: link!
<ogra_> you cant really see how they are attached on the website
<cgoldberg> popey, for the mako, in Ubuntu orange : http://www.slickwraps.com/Nexus-4-Orange-Leather-Wraps-p/sw-nexus4-lsorg.htm
<cgoldberg> ogra, to figure out how to apply them is pretty funny.  with the stickers, they give you a QR code that you scan to get a link to a 7 min video
<ogra_> heh
<cgoldberg> took me like 20 mins to understand: 1) put on sticker 2) smooth with hair drier :)
<ogra_> the shop only says "easy to apply" :)
<cgoldberg> also for a bonus, they are made of a "Industrial Grade Patented Material"
<gatox> seb128, and this is the last branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-system-settings/uss-blank-page/+merge/219382
<ogra_> indistrial grade ... does that include industrial grade poinsoning too ? :P
<seb128> gatox, just commented on that, you have merge conflicts markers in the diff
<gatox> seb128, already fix them
<gatox> seb128, before i gave you the link
<rsalveti> Mirv: ricmm_: so I guess we can finally land silo 6
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> ricmm_: did you test the location-service package as well?
<ogra_> right before we start to port everything to 4.9 :P
<ogra_> perfect timing :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> problem there was abi mismatch
<ricmm_> I havent tested location service in full
<ricmm_> I cant right now tho
<seb128> gatox, oh ok ;-)
<ricmm_> give me a bit
<rsalveti> ricmm_: can your can't?
<rsalveti> ricmm_: ok, ping me when ready then
<ricmm_> ok
<popey> cgoldberg: want
<cgoldberg> popey, i should have figured a few canonicalers would want the orange for the N4 and ordered a few to bring to Malta sprint..  doh
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> yeah, delivery to germany will most likely be twice the price of the thing
<popey> nope, just checked
<popey> 1st class USPS is $2.91 to UK
<popey> 1-4 days
<ogra_> oh, nice !
<popey> just ordered two ☻
<popey> if anyone else wants one, use this http://curebit.com/x/YsY9UF﻿ and we both get $5 off :D
<popey> </spam>
<ogra_> popey, one for me too :)
<ogra_> and i bet davmor2 would like one as well :)
<popey> i have two phones :þ
<davmor2> ogra_: only 1
<sil2100> Is anyone giving away something for free?
<sil2100> If yes, then /me wants
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: another packaging ACK! (sorry for bothering you) - a quick python2->3 change https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-app_0.2+14.10.20140512-0ubuntu1.diff
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<renato> fginther, any news about the update process?
<ogra_> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> Thank you :)
<sil2100> Ok guys, I have to slowly jump out now, will be back soon
<sil2100> Mirv and robru are picking up now
<sil2100> (landing duties that is) ;)
<sil2100> o/
<kgunn> can i get a silo for line 35
<fginther> renato, I'm working on getting upgrade working, I'll ping you back when I have some results
<renato> fginther, ok thanks
<Mirv> not really picking, but we've the weekly meeting at this hour
<Mirv> kgunn: there only 1 silo free and others queued as well, I hope something can be done about that
<kgunn> Mirv: thanks...
<davmor2> rsalveti: emulator should it work on an all amd box?  For me it's segfaulting on run.  On my intel/nvidia optimus latop it is running fine but has issues
<rsalveti> davmor2: should work, yeah
<rsalveti> davmor2: which issues? paste me the boot logs
<rsalveti> might be issues with your host gpu driver
<ogra_> Mirv, you froze
<balloons> ping fginther
<fginther> balloons, pong
<balloons> fginther, so for the core apps we are still testing with trusty, however I noticed today that the toolkit helper (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot) is outdated. This is because the version in trusty hasn't been updated. I talked to zoltan who pointed me at the sdk-team ppa, where updates will happen
<balloons> Can we get this ppa added to the job so the sdk updates as we move forward?
<davmor2> popey: the funeral is tomorrow so I won't be around are you okay to dogfood?
<popey> davmor2: yes.
<davmor2> popey: cool thanks
<popey> np
<balloons> popey, left something for dinko on the mp. In general the tests could use a refresh to incorporate new goodies
<popey> ok
<fginther> balloons, yeah, we can do that
<balloons> fginther, awesome thanks. ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<Mirv> I started m&c on bfiller's landing-005 so that we should have at least 1 more silo soon
<Mirv> robru can then probably give it to kgunn, as looking more closely it seems many of the new landings marked as "Ready" "Yes" are not actually ready for landing right now
<fginther> Saviq, can I re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-scopes-api/fix-cross-build/+merge/218768 ?  The :native bit should be handled now
<rsalveti> :q
<rsalveti> argh
<ogra_> no space left on device
<davmor2> rsalveti: sorry with you now, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458349/
<rsalveti> davmor2: which gl driver are you using in your host?
<ogra_> elopio, look in syslog for DENIED messages too for your camera app bug that last message in your log looks a bit like either apparmor blocking you or the disk being full
<davmor2> rsalveti: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430] amd binary
<ogra_> davmor2, fglrx or radeon ?
<rsalveti> hm, right, would imagine you're using the proprietary driver
<ogra_> oh, you said binary
<davmor2> ogra_: :)
<rsalveti> might be an issue with your driver
<rsalveti> did you get a crash file or similar?
<rsalveti> please open a bug against the android package
<rsalveti> afaik it works with intel and nvidia
<rsalveti> might also work with the open source driver
<davmor2> rsalveti: the crash file crash the crash reporter so I might have the crash file somewhere but it won't allow me to report anything, I can confirm that it works fine on my optimus box though so that is intel and nvidia :)
<rsalveti> crash the reporter? haha, but inception
<rsalveti> but open a bug anyway, so we know amd proprietary drivers are no good
<davmor2> rsalveti: will do
<davmor2> rsalveti: I don't have time to test it today but I'll see if it works with the free drivers on thursday
<rsalveti> sure, thanks
<davmor2> Mirv: 3 re-installs and everything seems fine
<davmor2> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1319119
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319119 in android (Ubuntu) "Emulator x86 not functioning on amd gfx" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> ogra_: will check, thanks.
<robru> Mirv, sorry for the delay, was catching up on my emails. got silo 19 resynced and building
<davmor2> rsalveti: also do link buttons work for you in the emulator?  Ie click on grooveshark select a music track click the button to play it in grooveshark
<rsalveti> will try
<sergiusens> rsalveti: silo6 is waiting on packaging ack
<cyphermox> sergiusens: I can do your ack
<cyphermox> robru: going to need qa signoff for silo 20 :)
<sergiusens> it's not mine though :-)
<sergiusens> I just want more silos :-P
<robru> ToyKeeper, silo 20 awaits you when you have some time
<cyphermox> sergiusens: hehe
<robru> cyphermox, sergiusens: in the meeting this morning rsalveti said that silo 6 was pending some further testing after an issue was discovered
<cyphermox> oh okay then, I won't touch ;)
<sergiusens> but it's half published? :-/
<sergiusens> cut the hose :-P
<robru> sergiusens, what do you mean half published? somebody hit the publish button, but nothing got published because of the packaging ack requirement. then at some point some problems were found, people are working on it
<sergiusens> robru: your webpage says pending packaging ack and not 'packages built'; that's all I intended to mean ;-)
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, it says that because somebody did hit the publish button, but it doesn't mean that anything has been published.
<rsalveti> I'm on it
<rsalveti> just testing the last remaining bits
<rsalveti> ricmm_: ok, will land it, with some luck everything will work fine :-)
<rsalveti> ricmm_: landed, now we wait the proposed migration
<rsalveti> would be nice to trigger a new image once everything is in
<rsalveti> so we can better isolate issue
<rsalveti> *issues
<robru> alright! got some silos freed up... time to assign some new ones ;-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, will you trigger an image then?
<rsalveti> sure
<ogra_> rsalveti, btw, the testing time got shortened a lot ... should be around 2-3 h now so no need to kill the cron job if you build early enough
<rsalveti> ogra_: great
<robru> sergiusens, building nuntium in silo 8: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/63/console
<robru> sergiusens, also building ofono in silo 14: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-1-build/41/console
<fginther> renato, I'm testing the changes to add a dist-upgrade during the otto test. So far I can confirm that it does grab the most recent uitk packages
<seb128> gatox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1309015 ... should be fix released or triaged, fix commited doesn't make sense there
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309015 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) "Issues on updates page when apps and system updates both available" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> seb128, ack, changed
<seb128> gatox, thanks
<Saviq> fginther, awesome, ACKed
<sergiusens> robru: ty
<ToyKeeper> robru: Do you know why I've started getting silo review requests the past few days when we're not in traincon 0?
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: you saying it's not necessary to do these reviews for large features unless we're in traincon?
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: I'm not sure what the situation is, exactly, but at the very least, not everyone is on the same page.
<robru> ToyKeeper, I ping you because the spreadsheet tells me to. frankly I don't understand the process very well. If it's not necessary I'd be happy to land things without your approval
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox, robru: jfunk was surprised about it, you might want to talk to him and/or asac to clarify what the process is.
<robru> ToyKeeper, alright.
<ToyKeeper> I think QA is planning to review silos before they land, but as far as I've heard, it's intended to be random instead of by request.
<cyphermox> I'm not going to complain if it's not necessary
<ToyKeeper> Slight shortage of people...
<robru> ToyKeeper, the joy of the current spreadsheet setup is that it's not possible to say who selected a given silo for QA signoff. *presumably* the lander who requested the silo sets that, but it could very well be somebody from QA going through and randomly selecting those already
<ToyKeeper> I imagine we'll be discussing and improving the process during the sprint.  I think a lot of people have complaints about it, and maybe we can solve them once the issues are all revealed.
<cyphermox> robru: in this case I picked it
<robru> ToyKeeper, yes, that will be nice
<fginther> balloons, the core-apps trusty job now has the sdk-team ppa installed
<balloons> awesome, that will ensure sudoku works :-)
<ToyKeeper> Like, QA wants a landing log to help trace issues back to the branch where the issue was introduced, and also testing logs for the silos which landed.  I'm not sure what everyone else wants.
<robru> ToyKeeper, I want upstreams to write better tests so that less manual dogfooding is required for each silo publication / image promotion...
<ToyKeeper> That too.  :)
<robru> if I was in charge i'd say "no fixes can be accepted on any project unless they come with a regression test."
<ToyKeeper> robru: Bzr did that.  It was nice, but it was so strict it actually impeded development.
<robru> ToyKeeper, if by "impeded" you mean "prevented the project from collapsing under the weight of untestable new features", then I don't see anything wrong with hat
<ToyKeeper> It got significantly better when the core bzr team started mentoring people through writing the tests.
<ToyKeeper> robru: Have you read jelmer's retrospective on bzr?  It's a good read.  http://stationary-traveller.eu/pages/bzr-a-retrospective.html
<robru> ToyKeeper, no i haven't, thanks. I love those kinds of things ;-)
<fginther> renato, I've finished the update and restarted the MP associated with the link you sent earlier
<renato> fginther, thanks
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: In any case, if you've done the tests and it's all green, I don't think it needs QA attention.  That's what the dogfooding and traincon systems are for.
<cyphermox> very well
<cyphermox> I've run all the test plan myself (and been doing so in a more informal manner for weeks), and Tony has independently verified this too
<cyphermox> robru: ready to publish,
<ToyKeeper> (though the dogfooders could really use more guidance on where to focus testing; not easy to determine what changed in each image and why)
<robru> cyphermox, ok, published
<cyphermox> robru: thanks. were there no packaging reviews?
<robru> cyphermox, nope
<robru> ToyKeeper, agreed, the information of what landed in each silo is lost by the time images are built. I believe CI Airline will fix this, as it builds whole images from each silo, so you get 1-1 relationship between each image and each silo, and each image will come with a changelog saying what landed that needs testing
<ToyKeeper> Oh, sweet.
<ToyKeeper> Then when we upgrade from the CI Airline to something else, it'll be the CI Orbiter?  CI Interstellar Cruiser?
<cyphermox> robru: that's not entirely true
<cyphermox> ogra keeps a diff of the packge images
<robru> ToyKeeper, i hope so ;-)
<robru> cyphermox, yes, ogra has a diff of what packages got updated, but it doesn't have the bug references or the free-form landing description written in the spreadsheet that says 'add this feature' or 'fix that bug'
<cyphermox> indeed it doesn't
<cyphermox> but that's not terribly difficult to fix when you know what pacakges changed in the image
<cyphermox> and it at least gives you a very strong hint towards what might need testing
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> robru, ogra_: Mirv mentioned there were some boot problems of 24 on the infra? I didn't see any problems with it in the morning in smoketesting
<robru> sil2100, dunno... booted fine for me
<sil2100> davmor2, plars: ^ ?
<plars> sil2100: there were 2 ps-mako that got stuck in fast boot on 24, and 1 got stuck in fastboot on the smoke runs on 25
<sil2100> oh
<plars> sil2100: could have just been random odd install failure, but it's unusual to have so many in such a short time span
<plars> sil2100: I've run through quite a few install cycles at home with no problem too though, so I don't have a firm way of reproducing right now
<sil2100> plars: thanks, strange thing then...
<sil2100> plars: keep us up-to-date on e-mail :)
<plars> sil2100: if we see it more, I'll let you know, but it doesn't appear to be reproducible right now. The logind problem is killing a lot of the runs right now though :(
<plars> sil2100: causing unlock to fail
<plars> sil2100: mterry says he has a fix though
<sil2100> Login problem? Uhhh...
<cyphermox> shoot
<cyphermox> robru: I forgot to fix the version before publishing >.<
<sil2100> o/
<bregma> so I'm going to need a landing going to a branch (instead of trunk) and targeted at 14.04 (not Utopic) ... does that just require a regular ci-train entry with an appropriate comment, or is something else required on my part (or, well, is it even possible)?
<robru> bregma, make your MP point wherever you like, mention trusty in the landing request, that's it
<robru> cyphermox, what's wrong with the version?
<cyphermox> ~mtrudel1
<robru> cyphermox, oh lol. i don't think it matters, does it? just migrated, please merge & clean ;-)
<cyphermox> it's fugly
<cyphermox> damn, I had a bike stolen centimeters away from the window to my office
<cyphermox> seems like I'm going to need to stab people.
<robru> cyphermox, bah, bike thieves!
<robru> scum of the earth!
<cyphermox> not any less stab-worthy
<cyphermox> they took my girlfriend's bike
<cyphermox> mine is still right where it was
<rsalveti> argh, platform-api still not promoted
<rsalveti> hm, because of dbus-cpp
<bfiller> robru: any silos available? need one for line 39
<robru> sure, one sec
<robru> bfiller, you got silo 1
<robru> bregma, you got silo 12
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> you're welcome!
<bregma> very exciting
<rsalveti> robru: ricmm_: so, everything we do a lib major version bump like we did for dbus-cpp, we need to make sure we're also rebuilding the entire reverse-build-deps
<rsalveti> in this case we missed connectivity-api
<rsalveti> uploading that directly for now
<robru> rsalveti, so if you upload that it'll unblock silo 6?
<rsalveti> robru: yes
<robru> rsalveti, excellent
<robru> bfiller, the error in silo 1 seems like a missing dep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7459615/
<bfiller> robru: looking
<bfiller> renato: we missing a dep for phone number formatting? ^^^
<renato>  bfiller let me check that
<renato> strange jenkins build that
<renato> robru, why jenkins did not complain about that? and this dependency should be part of libphonumber-dev package
<renato> I will add this on telephony-service for now
<robru> renato, I dunno, I'm just looking at the train build ;-)
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> robru: will trigger a new image, anything you want me to wait?
<robru> rsalveti, nah it all looks good to me
<rsalveti> great
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 26 building (started: 20140513 22:45) ===
<ToyKeeper> I like this earlier-build thing.  It lets me test sooner and get to bed earlier.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-14
<thomi> robru: silo 3 is ready to land, BUT the testing is really dirty - we wrote a lengthy report to show what we've been up to though: http://etherpad.ubuntu.com/B2Wt9rUiHX
<thomi> robru: our conclusion is that, to the bestof our ability, AP 1.5 looks ready to land. But there's so many failing tests in the image right now it's really really really hard to tell what the hellis going on
<thomi> which is why we've taken over a week to get to this point :(
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 26 DONE (finished: 20140514 00:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/26.changes ===
<ahayzen> jamesh, ping
<robru_> thomi, errrmahgerd, is autopilot really ready? I'm terrified ;-)
<robru_> kgunn, building in silo 6: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/41/console
<kgunn> robru rocknroll
<jamesh> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> jamesh, me and Victor are working on the mediascanner2 conversion, we just found this issue which we think is actually us doing it wrong? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1319168
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319168 in mediascanner2 "First entry in AristsModel is empty" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> robru: well, to the best of our knowledge it is. If you have suggestions for what else we should do, we'd be glad to doit
<thomi> robru: we're open to suggestions :)
<robru_> thomi, ha, no idea. I'm EOD / not at home right now so I'm not super comfortable publishing it right now, but sil or mirv should be awake in a few hours to look at that.
<jamesh> ahayzen: the empty entry represents files without an artist set.  It certainly is a bug that the model filters can't distinguish between empty and not set though.  I haven't worked out a fix for that yet
<ahayzen> jamesh, but it is due to a video existing on my filesystem
<thomi> robru: ok, thanks
<ahayzen> jamesh, i see there MediaType->AudioMedia is there a way of filtering just by audio?
<jamesh> ahayzen: hmm.  You're right that we should be filtering out videos there.  But the same problem will reoccur once you download an mp3 without artist metadata
<jamesh> so that's two bugs
<ahayzen> jamesh, heh yeah ... and the other blocker for us is the GenresModel and filtering other models by genre is that on your radar as well?
<jamesh> ahayzen: yes.
<jamesh> ahayzen: I just made sure that the stuff that was finished was released.  I haven't forgotten about the rest
<ahayzen> jamesh, cool we also spotted this minor issue any ideas if it is an easy fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1319174
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319174 in mediascanner2 "rowCount is a non-NOTIFYable property" [Undecided,New]
<jamesh> thanks.  I'll look into that one too.
<ahayzen> jamesh, it is more of a minor issue as it isn't blocking us like the others, the genremodels, filtering and empty states should be higher priority from our point of view. And what was the decision on the fallback cover art?
<sergiusens> robru hey, seems my changelog is whack https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+packages ... it credits things already packaged to me and the new things I'm adding is credited to the CI bot ... any ideas?
<ahayzen> jamesh, although the fallback cover art is probably lower priority as well...once the genremodels, filtering and empty states are done we'll likely be in a position to make the transition unless we find any other issues
<jamesh> ahayzen: I haven't had a chance to work on that.  If anyone else wants to have a play, the code in question is fairly short: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/thumbnailer/trunk/view/head:/plugins/Ubuntu/Thumbnailer/albumartgenerator.cpp
<ahayzen> jamesh, thanks :)
<jamesh> I haven't checked what happens if you raise an exception in the provider.  The documentation doesn't mention it, but that's the only way I can think of that might pass on an error state to the Image QML component
<ahayzen> jamesh, Victor (vthompson) said he had worked with image handlers before so he may have an idea
<jamesh> actually, perhaps just returning a null image is the answer
<ahayzen> jamesh, i think that is what he suspected
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 27 building (started: 20140514 02:10) ===
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<vthompson> ahayzen, hey
<ahayzen> jamesh, shall we try doing the fallback via setting to null? to lighten your load a bit
<vthompson> jamesh, would returning null as the fallback affect the Music Scope? Or is that independent since it is not QML?
<jamesh> ahayzen: try changing all the "return fallbackImage(...);" calls to just "return QImage();" and see if that does what you're after
<jamesh> vthompson: it would be a good idea to check how it affects the dash, yes
<jamesh> the dash is using the same QML image provider
<vthompson> ah, I'd guess it'd be a no-go then
<jamesh> needing to change unity8 code isn't the end of the world
<vthompson> Unless we want to require the dash catch image errors and provide their own fallback as well
<jamesh> and presumably it has to deal with image errors anyway for e.g. http image URIs
<ahayzen> jamesh, vthompson, is it only us and the dash using the thumbnailer at the moment?
<jamesh> ahayzen: for the album art image provider, yes.
<ahayzen> jamesh, cool
<vthompson> We're not blocked on the fallback image art or anything though. Just an item we want to be able have control over
<ahayzen> yep ... vthompson genres and empty states are our only left blockers right?
<vthompson> ahayzen, empty states...
<ahayzen> vthompson, empty artist/metadata or not filtering out videos
<vthompson> ahayzen, right, I really think we could work around "Unknown" artist data though
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep but the filtering out of videos should probably be done?
<vthompson> And really we need a way to handle blank/unknown data anyway... so I'd hate to rush a fix without thinking this all out
<vthompson> ahayzen, I think it's more that there is a bug in the artist model for any media type that doesn't have an artist
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah u've got data which is actually unknown and then what happens when u have an artist called unknown lol
<ahayzen> vthompson, as jamesh said earlier there are two issues there really
<vthompson> one more item we want to fix, which is kinda minor, but is a regression--is the ability to sort the models. Songs should be able to be sorted by song title, albums should be able to be sorted by album name
<ahayzen> vthompson, ah yes sorting forgot about that
<vthompson> ahayzen, exactly. one reason why I'm OK just working around the 'empty state' issue if we can
<ahayzen> vthompson, would this allow us to sort a mediascanner model? https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sortFilterModel/+merge/217736
<vthompson> Really our largest blocker is Genres at the moment
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep agreed
<vthompson> a quick scan leads me to believe it wouldn't be a blanket fix to the abstract model mediascanner2 uses, but I'm not the one to ask
<ahayzen> vthompson, hmm we may have to think about that further then, jamesh any ideas on sorting?
<vthompson> Here's a topic to discuss. Would it seem at all beneficial to have the app build ListModels and/or Repeaters for all these data types so we can sort, remove, and control all the items in the model... rather than having a list of things the mediascanner plugin needs to be? I suppose further developing the plugin/API would make it easier for other media apps to utilize the plugin
<jamesh> ahayzen: I'll have to think about it.  Ideally we'd want something that would let us pass an appropriate ORDER BY clause to sqlite
<jamesh> rather than sorting or filtering afterwards
<ahayzen> jamesh, that would be the best solution in my opinion, if possible
<vthompson> An additional sort by clause would be track number, I do not recall if items are sorted by that field or not
<ahayzen> vthompson, they are in the SongsModel aren't they?
<vthompson> ahayzen, most likely, but I don't recall verifying
<jamesh> currently the songs model is ordered by "album_artist, album, disc_number, track_number, title"
<jamesh> and albums model by album_artist, album
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 27 DONE (finished: 20140514 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/27.changes ===
<Mirv> morning
<Wellark> could someone trigger a rebuild on silo9?
<Wellark> thostr_ is not awake yet
<Wellark> thanks!
<Mirv> sure
<Mirv> building https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/73/console
<mvo> hi, our (foundations) team lander is currently not around so I was directed here to ask to land https://code.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/+merge/219244 - can someone help me with that please?
<Mirv> mvo: hi! ok, adding a line at the end of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0 , assigning a silo for it and kicking a build
<Mirv> mvo: please add a commit message to the MP
 * mvo adds one now
<Mirv> I wonder how that'll work out though, as the assumption is lp:project is the trunk
<Mirv> I've not seen a click landing via CI Train before, but we can see what happens and wait for cjwatson to comment on its release process
<Mirv> mvo: it might be you were guided here by default while actually click is at the moment released differently
<mvo> Mirv: uh, its my first time doing that, so far cjwatson was driving the process. I'm happy to wait until he is around to give a better answer than me :)
<Mirv> mvo: hmm, it seems this might just work, for example https://code.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/+merge/214217 is similar and it was landed via CI Train
<mvo> ok
<Mirv> assigned silo landing-019, kicking build at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-1-build/33/console
<Mirv> mvo: if you join #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo you should even get pings when build is complete etc :)
 * mvo joins
<mvo> thanks Mirv!
<Mirv> you're welcome
<didrocks> popey: \o/
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI I'm trying to double-validate AP 1.5 which is marked ready and had been discussed here during the night
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK, well... I'm not sure if we should land it right now, since the smoketesting dashboard doesn't look good
<Mirv> sil2100: if there are no regressions, there are not particular reasons not land, except for that if the currently failing tests, if fixed, would fail on AP 1.5 because of AP 1.5. so that's the thing to ponder about. nevertheless, I'll add my results when I have them, so that it can (or can not) be landed when the time is right.
<Mirv> then if AP 1.5 magically fixes some tests, that's a different story :)
<sil2100> Mirv: well, I would first prefer to identify what's causing the sudden failures on the dashboard - since w can never be sure if a new AP won't suddenly cause even more trouble in  the smoketestin infra
<Mirv> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> Mirv: since as we know, some test failures are not easily reproducible locally
<Mirv> for that, I don't really know, but with AP1.5 I reproduced the same amount of messaging and dialer app errors at least
<sil2100> Mirv: it's not that I would block on it for long, just want us to have some time to see WTF happened ;)
<Mirv> maybe the new address book app + service are the culprit
<sil2100> I'll try upgrading a few packages on my old image
<sil2100> And seeing when it fails ;p
<ogra_> telepathy-ofono (0.2+14.10.20140512-0ubuntu1) utopic; urgency=low
<ogra_>   [ Tiago Salem Herrmann ]
<ogra_>   * Do not set the modem online
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ i would put my bets on this one
<ogra_> or on urfkill starting with the wrong defaults
<sil2100> ogra_: might be, the failures do not directly point to this, but who knows what UI changes it does
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> messaging-app fails nearly completely, dialer-app has 4 new errors
<sil2100> ogra_: like, not setting the modem online might cause the app work differently than before or something
<ogra_> and on the ML people seem to report to have no 3G
<sil2100> ogra_: confirming that upgrading telepathy-ofono on #22 causes 3G/cellular to die
<sil2100> Checking if this also causes the AP failures
<ogra_> i pinged tiagosh
 * ogra_ gets meeting coffee
<sil2100> ogra_, Mirv: yeah, so it seems telepathy-ofono is the culprit here, just got 13 failures on messaging-app
<ogra_> what silo/landing wss that in ?
<ogra_> *was
<ogra_> i assume that was the flight mode ... and i assume further that urfkill needs to be seeded ... mind to try installing that package ?
<Mirv> so the phone is now totally suitable for flights, but nothing else? :)
<sil2100> Damn, just love google and getting disconnected ;/
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let me try that
<ogra_> so looking at the spreadsheet at line 15 it seems these packages belong together
<ogra_> sigh ... my connection to archive.u.c crawls ... doesnt make the meta package rebuild fast :(
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, and btw.! Thank you for taking the lead yesterday :)
<Mirv> sil2100: you're welcome :)
<ogra_> *yawn* ... come on germinate ... you can make it ...
<popey> cihelp can someone please re-trigger https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/disable-clock-hand/+merge/217907
<popey> cihelp https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1315318/+merge/218067 also
<sil2100> It's time to germinate youuu
<vila> popey: done for the first, are you sure about the second, a lot of attempts there already
<vila> popey: done for the second too anyway
<vila> popey: but, how come you can't do that yourself ? /me looks
<popey> vila: I don't know how
<vila> popey: if you're loggen in and have the right permissions, the right button should appear
<popey> dont think i have a login.
<vila> popey: you should, we've switched to sso ;)
<popey> lets step back. which link from those branches should I click?
<vila> popey: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-autolanding/15/ for your first ping
<popey> ok, then "rebuild" on the left?
<vila> popey: if you're logged in, a 'Rebuild' button/link appears in the left below 'Status', 'Changes', 'Console Output' and so on
<sergiusens> sil2100: hey, can you take a look at my weird changelog? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+packages
<vila> popey: exactly
<vila> popey: you see it ? \o/
<popey> ya
<popey> hurrah!
<vila> popey: great ! More power to the users \o/
<popey> just press that and then rebuild?
<popey> no other options to tweak, just hit that link then the button?
<vila> popey: yup, inspecting the parameters (and don't do that here, it's arleady running)
<vila> popey: I just re-run with the same parameters
<popey> ok
<popey> sil2100:  can you definitively tell me if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1316736 has landed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316736 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Tabs current selection changes when pushed down a PageStack" [Critical,Fix released]
<vila> popey: for a given MP you may want to tweak the 'candidate_revision' param if new revision[s] have been pushed to the MP
<vila> popey: but for flaky tests, just push the button
<vila> popey: (and file bugs for those pesky flaky tests but you know that better than me ;)
<popey> i am not sure I do!
<sil2100> popey: one moment :)
<vila> popey: ;)
<sil2100> popey: it seems to have landed! It should be in #25 already
<cjwatson> mvo: Oh, I thought we were going to get the hook/framework fixes in first?  But I don't mind if you want to do two landings
<cjwatson> Mirv: I do plan to switch to lp:click/devel + lp:click in future, just because it keeps confusing people, but it should work fine as it is
<mvo> cjwatson: I wasn't sure and thought it wouldn't hurt to do two … but I had no idea then how much effort it actually is :P
<cjwatson> mvo: I guess you'll find out ;-)
<mvo> cjwatson: yeah, I'm in the process of finding out :)
<mvo> cjwatson: once the other fixes land I'm happy to do the process again
 * mvo gets lunch first and continues with the testing then
<ogra_> ah, finally meta migrated ...
 * ogra_ triggers a build 
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 28 building (started: 20140514 10:10) ===
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> cjwatson: I just hadn't noticed it before, but I thought it's all good after I found similar earlier landings.
<Wellark> tsi
<Wellark> sil2100: how long does an image build usually take?
<Wellark> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> Wellark, 1.5-2h
<Wellark> ogra_: ok. thanks!
<cjwatson> Mirv: Yeah.  It does have some minor but annoying problems with bug linkage having to be done manually, though, so I have a couple of reasons to change it.
<cjwatson> (But no rush)
<bzoltan> Mirv: I got a "new" source package joining the CI train. The Go plugin for QtC
<Wellark> didrocks: what should we do with the failing powerpc test on indicator-network on silo9 ?
<Wellark> the test passes on all of the other arches
<Wellark> and there is no clear reason why it would fail on powerpc
<Wellark> and I don't have powerpc to test with
<Wellark> I'm hoping failure on powerpc is not stopping the silo from landing
<cjwatson> I vaguely recall that one being racy; has it already been retried?
<cjwatson> If not then I'd like to try that
<Wellark> cjwatson: it's not racy. I though it might be, but no
<Wellark> looking at the test there is nothing racy about it
<cjwatson> Mind if I retry it anyway for luck? :)
<Wellark> it has been failing constantly for the past 5 rebuilds or more
<Wellark> basically the whole time
<cjwatson> Hm, yes
<cjwatson> As it stands it'll block landing
<cjwatson> Under the general no-regression rule
<cjwatson> If I were to rip it out it'd take out the whole UOA stack and require adding a bunch of explicit arch limitations to other packages
<cjwatson> If you just don't care (which would be reasonable), how about disabling the test suite on powerpc?
<cjwatson> Or ignoring its results?
<cjwatson> That way we have minimal fallout elsewhere
<Wellark> cjwatson: what is UOA ?
<cjwatson> Ubuntu Online Accounts
<Wellark> why is indicator-network even part of that?
<cjwatson> You can trace the deps yourself :)
<cjwatson> It's basically because ubuntu-system-settings Depends: indicator-network
<seb128> the online accounts panel depends on ubuntu-system-settings (since that's a plugin for it)
<seb128> and the settings depends on the indicator since they use it as a backend
<cjwatson> Wellark: You can probably just do
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462106/
<Mirv> bzoltan: there's only 1 silo free, let's ping sil2100 on what he thinks about that
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it is a new source so it will take some time, but I can add there two more MRs if it would support my case :D
<sil2100> Right... let me take a look at that
<Wellark> cjwatson: ok.. I will merge that in. thanks!
<cjwatson> I would have expected all Canonical developers to have access to porter-powerpc.canonical.com, BTW
<cjwatson> (And porter-$ARCH.canonical.com in general)
<Wellark> ugh.. why does pastebin require 2nd factor auth even though the page does not even have a login functionality.. grr..
<cjwatson> You may need to ask #is to flip the bit for that
<Wellark> cjwatson: never even heard about that one
<cjwatson> Wellark: pastebin> Because it was widely abused
<cjwatson> And AIUI this defeated the strategy being used
<Wellark> ok.
<cjwatson> https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/ISO/BuildInfrastructure/PorterBoxes
 * Wellark gets his token..
<cjwatson> Just be careful of the literal tab, obviously
<sil2100> dbarth: so, I'll m&c one of your SRUs, as I see it's verified
<Mirv> sil2100: I added my notes to the autopilot 1.5 landing confirming that there are no regressions in sight compared to #26/#27 image results
<sil2100> Mirv: o/ I would say we consider landing this today
<sil2100> ogra_ or didrocks: packaging ACK needed - only big thing is the removal of some symbols... but pstolowski ensured me that the removed symbols were either private, or from the parts of APIs that are not yet officially 'used' and mentioned: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.4.5+14.10.20140513-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> sil2100: it's been tested with the other scopes without any rebuild?
<sil2100> didrocks: the test plan is very vague, but it does mention installing the package without any rebuild and testing 'search in the dash'
<sil2100> Which should basically show possible regressions
<ogra_> well, it has all scopes as rdepends
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, in that case +1 ;)
<ogra_> are we sure they are not using the dropped symbols "inofficially" ?
<sil2100> I have been assured of that by upstream - I would prefer to force an soname bump in such a case, but I remember we already had an argument about that
<sil2100> With upstreams
<ogra_> well, it break packaging policy to not bump it ... i think ...
<gatox> seb128, hi! did you land the changes from yesterday abuot u-s-s into the image?
<sil2100> bzoltan: has the new package been already reviewed in terms of packaging? :)
<seb128> gatox, hey, yes
<gatox> seb128, ack, thx
<bzoltan> sil2100:  it is pretty much a copypaste of the other QtC plugin
<seb128> gatox, yw!
<bzoltan> sil2100:  but no, it was not formally reviewed
<sil2100> bzoltan: I'll assign a silo and take a look at the packaging then, since we anyway have to ask someone to do a preNEW review before releasing :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: super, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, but go ahead ... since didrocks acked it he can take the blame :P
<didrocks> ogra_: the lander will be to blame if it breaks :)
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: /me prefers blaming the lander indeed!
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> mhr3: just be ready for being blamed!
<mhr3> sil2100, i test my landings :P
<mhr3> well, at least -api ones :)
<sil2100> LIES
<sil2100> ;p
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 28 DONE (finished: 20140514 11:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/28.changes ===
<sil2100> Awesome
<sil2100> popey: could you take a look at #28? :)
<mandel> gatox, question, ogra_ and I see all the time the settings page going white when doing and update, do you know why is that? do you have a bug for it?
<gatox> mandel, do you have the last image?
<mandel> sil2100, there is an img 28 with data? /me needs data for gsp testing
<mandel> gatox, number?
<gatox> seb128, ^
<mandel> gatox, I have 26
<popey> sil2100: ya
<gatox> mandel, from today?
<sil2100> mandel: yes :) 28 has 3G back
<sil2100> At least it should have
<mandel> sil2100, sweet!
<ogra_> well, it is supposed to :=
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> ogra_, at least they could not blame udm ;)
<sil2100> ;p
 * ogra_ doubts anyone tested it within the last 2min
 * ogra_ reboots to 28 ... 
<ogra_> no 3G ...
<ogra_> ... on flo
<mandel> ogra_, let me test maco
<ogra_> (as expected)
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> uh
<ogra_> popey, hmm, the carousel thingie doesnt always show the text for me ... do you see the same ?
<ogra_> especially at the first/last entries
<popey> yes
<popey> look carefully underneath the tile, it might be below, i just had the text appear below on a promoted image
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder how didrocks' TCL app differs from thiebaud2001 ones
<didrocks> ogra_: oh, there was a tcl app?
<ogra_> same icon ... screenshots look a little different though
<seb128> gatox, what was the question? I think the settings update was not in 26, but we don't have a mapping of version and content afaik
<gatox> seb128, nothing, just asking which was the last version... it works now for mandel, he had an old image
<popey> ogra_: popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-05-14-124529.png
<popey> happens for me too
<seb128> gatox, good
<popey> sometimes it eventually appears, like the metadata is still being gathered
<ogra_> yeah, seems to be a visual issue
<popey> yeah, it just appeared for that track http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-05-14-124611.png
<ogra_> right
<popey> will make a note and file a bug
<dbarth> sil2100: thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the build failed with debian/rules:16: recipe for target 'get-orig-source' failed. Obviously it can not find the orig.tar.gz as it is a brand new project
<sil2100> bzoltan: ah, ok, so we need to make some packaging changes ;) It's missing the split option most probabl
<sil2100> y
<Mirv> bzoltan: remember to copy the .bzr-builddeb again too :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: will prepare a branch for you in some moments
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ohh.. of course
<Mirv> bzoltan is quite familiar with that one so probably no need ;)
<cjwatson> pristine-tar commit ../foo.orig.tar.gz && git push -u launchpad pristine-tar   # oh wait
<sil2100> cjwatson: ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: I hit that mistake few times
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan: ok then! Try fixing that and I'll anyway take a look at the packaging today to make sure all those 'small things' are complying to our standards ;)
<sil2100> But I guess they should
<Wellark> Saviq: how does the unity8 situation look like?
<Wellark> I'm hoping that we could land silo9 today
<Wellark> so, what's the status with silo2 and silo5?
<mvo> Mirv: my validation for the click update is done, I ran through the test plan and it good, the issues that I hit earlier where (probably) because I used a slightly outdated image
<Wellark> Saviq: silo2 at least is in prep. status
<Wellark> so that should not give any trouble
<Wellark> what about silo5 ?
<Wellark> will ping mzaneeti on that
<ogra_> heh, thats the finnish way of writing that name ...
<ogra_> extra vowels :)
<Wellark> actually we are quite rich on consonants :)
<popey> sil2100: #28 seems pretty good to me.
<sil2100> popey: thanks o/ No visible regressions? btw. that bug that davmor2 mentioned before, like, regarding the messaging indicator getting worse
<sil2100> popey: were you able to reproduce it in earlier images? Is it better now?
<popey> can you be more specific?
<popey> mine is blue and i have a bunch of messages in it
<sil2100> popey: let me find the bug number
<ogra_> mine isnt blue ...
<ogra_> nobody sends me messages
<sil2100> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1318724
<popey> dude, i send _myself_ messages!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318724 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "indicator-message is not always showing new message notifications" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> which is worse?
<sil2100> uh ;)
<ogra_> popey, cheater !
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: the package looks ok in overall, just add that .bzr-builddeb directory with split and there's one typo in debian/control that I saw
<sil2100> bzoltan: typo in the Homepage: link
<bzoltan> sil2100:  got it ... pushed the fix
<Mirv> mvo: ok. do you think stgraber will be awake soon(ish) to land it? I wouldn't like to make the landing from beginning to end without the lander if it's not über critical :)
<mvo> Mirv:stgraber will not be around until friday - I can inquire how critical this issue is and if it can wait until friday
<Mirv> mvo: ah, ok. maybe cjwatson can be considered a lander? it's actually only a team internal decision who is/are the landers.
<seb128> Mirv, what's the issue with having another lander?
<seb128> I'm fine being listed lander if you need another name
<Mirv> seb128: the only problem I have is that I wrote the line, created the request, kicked a build etc
<seb128> I can take over that if you want
<Mirv> mvo: ok I think problem solved ^, I don't want to be too bureacratic
<cjwatson> Mirv: it's mostly just because stgraber is on vacation
<Mirv> seb128: ok, so you can probably catch mvo's test results from above and mark it as having been tested
<Saviq> Wellark, 005 is in flight
<seb128> Mirv, look at it
<mvo> Mirv: thanks!
<mvo> and thank you seb128 too
<cjwatson> I have sort of partial access to the landing system - I can handle builds/publishing and such but I don't think I can edit the spreadsheet
<seb128> mvo, yw ;-)
<cjwatson> so I'm not sure I can fully act as a lander at the moment
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm doing it no worry
<cjwatson> thanks
<Mirv> I feel a bit silly to ask, though, but click is not my turf so I didn't want to fill both roles in the process
<Mirv> thanks seb128, I guess the bot will notice the publication as well
<seb128> Mirv, no worry, I'm happy to help/own that one while stgraber is on vac
<popey> sil2100: yes, bug 1318724 is still a problem, left a comment and two videos
<ubot5> bug 1318724 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "indicator-message is not always showing new message notifications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318724
<sil2100> popey: *sigh*
<sil2100> popey: I hoped that got fixed, as I remember Bill mentioning it somewhere
<sil2100> popey: I'll reintroduce it to the daily e-mail
<popey> bfiller: bug 1318724 is on your radar, right?
<ubot5> bug 1318724 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "indicator-message is not always showing new message notifications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318724
<sil2100> popey: bfiller mentioned in an e-mail recently that it's being looked into, so I guess it should be fixed sooner or later - too bad it's not fixed yet ;)
<popey> well, we have a lot of bugs ☻
<popey> jdstrand: paste.ubuntu.com/7462273/ see lines 1198 - 1214 - apparmor denials, is that an omission in the calendar app?
<sil2100> nik90: hi! Any news on the clock-app failures?
<popey> May 14 11:34:40 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 506.154663] type=1400 audit(1400067280.788:300): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mkdir" parent=1616 profile="com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.269" name="/tmp/tmp2ehg9zff/.config/" pid=4484 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<nik90> sil2100: hey...so the alarm failures reduced from 6 to 1.
<jdstrand> popey: no, it isn't an ommision, whatever is creating /tmp/tmp2ehg9zff/.config/ isn't honoring TMPDIR
<popey> balloons: bug 1319373 filed for calendar.
<ubot5> bug 1319373 in Ubuntu Calendar App "AP test fails on flo, image #22 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319373
<popey> jdstrand: hmm.
<jdstrand> let me look at the rest of the paste
<popey> jdstrand: thanks
<sil2100> nik90: excellent! Indeed, I see only 1 failure in the latest test results - is there any chance that one additional failure getting fixed this week as well :) ?
<nik90> sil2100: however that 1 alarm failure is something I am currently investigating..it looks like a regression.
<nik90> sil2100: I am currently discussing this with zsombor, will let you know by the end of the day :)
<jdstrand> popey: yes, something isn't honoring TMPDIR (or the calendar is being launched under confinement without TMPDIR being set, but that seems unlikely)
<sil2100> nik90: \o/ Thanks!
<nik90> wp
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_: Just seeing wifi setup issue on manta with image 28. the other two devices dint have this issue
<psivaa> not sure if anyone be able to manually check on that
<sil2100> Mirv: let's publish autopilot, what do you say?
<ogra_> psivaa, my manta is dead atm
<ogra_> but i can test if it ever charges again
<psivaa> ogra_: ack, thanks. 2 devices two attempts each on the lab and all failed
<sil2100> psivaa: hm, do you have any ideas what could be the problem there?
<psivaa> sil2100: not really but i dont think it's an issue with the wifi network in the lab since the other two devices have connected
<bzoltan> sil2100: I am not sure if my split setting helped ... I fixed a bit and restarted the build.... and requested a new landing for the UITK :)
<psivaa> curious if it anyway related to the latest uploads of urfkill
<sil2100> bzoltan: will look in a moment
<sil2100> brb, quick lunch
<ogra_> psivaa, i suspect cyphermox doesnt have a manta to test urfkill on it
<ogra_> so the flight mode might come in your way there
<cyphermox> ogra_: indeed I don't
<cyphermox> psivaa: what's the issue on manta?
<cyphermox> are you installing urfkill? it's still not seeded yet
<ogra_> cyphermox, btw you forgot to update the seeds ... we had a funny morning in europe :)
<popey> balloons: also filed bug 1319373
<ubot5> bug 1319373 in Ubuntu Calendar App "AP test fails on flo, image #22 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319373
<psivaa> cyphermox: i guess image 28 has urfkill in it
<cyphermox> ogra_: why the seeds?
<cyphermox> OH
<psivaa> cyphermox: ogra_:  Installed: 0.5.0+20140512.223520.8d05071-0ubuntu1 in the device that had the issue
<ogra_> cyphermox, telepathy-ofono didnt init the modem anymore and urfkill wasnt seeded
<cyphermox> of course yes. urgh
<ogra_> all fixed now
<cyphermox> ogra_: thanks. sorry about that
<cyphermox> psivaa what's tje ossie
<ogra_> cyphermox, np
<cyphermox> what's the issue
<psivaa> cyphermox: the issue is 'Network connection failed to become active.'
<psivaa> only on manta devices in the lab
<cyphermox> do you have anything in the syslog to indicate why?
<cyphermox> urfkill should never interfere with that in normal behavior if you don't touch it
<psivaa> cyphermox: NetworkManager[1267]: Error: ignoring out-of-block data 'source-directory /etc/network/interfaces.d' is seen but may be unrelated. please see the syslog here:
<psivaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462624/
<bzoltan> sil2100: finally the Go plugin builds fine
<bfiller> sil2100, popey: tiago is looking into that indicator bug, hopefully will have a fix soon
<ogra_> yay, messaging-app is back to green
<ogra_> dialer-app has a new error though :(
<cyphermox> psivaa: I think it would be better to investigate the kernel crash you got there
<cyphermox> but from what I can see, wlan0 is just waiting for scan results at the time
<cyphermox> what does nmcli dev say?
<psivaa> cyphermox: wlan0      802-11-wireless   unavailable
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> and /usr/share/urfkill/scripts/enumerate ?
<psivaa> cyphermox: as per the kernel crash i *think we used to have this slowpath crash and was known to be unharmful
<psivaa> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462674/ is the content of /usr/share/urfkill/scripts/enumerate ( i assume you were interested in the contents :))
<cyphermox> no, it's a script you should run
<ogra_> a python3 one :)
<cyphermox> I write the contents ;)
<ogra_> (as the paste tells)
<cyphermox> well, to be fair tony wrote a large part of it
<psivaa> cyphermox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7462681/ is the output from that script
<ogra_> looks all unblocked
<cyphermox> oh, right, this is the manta with it's sad sad drivers
<didrocks>  /whois sil2100
<sil2100> Uh oh?!
<didrocks> sil2100: CCed you an email for the catchup
<cyphermox> didrocks: you don't know who sil2100 is?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, perhaps he wanted to find the IP to hack him
<didrocks> cyphermox: there are always fake! (and stuff written in your prompt channel when you switch to others)
<cyphermox> psivaa: so I guess we'll need to restart network-manager and enable more debugging
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, the webcam disconnected, sure :p
<ogra_> :D
<cyphermox> ogra_: you got a manta?
<ogra_> cyphermox, yes, still charging ...
<ogra_> it was dead
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> then I'll probably need your help to find out what's up
<ogra_> and i think i made the mistake to install the trusty channel on it ... so it needs a reinstall too
<cyphermox> psivaa: do you get this every time you boot?
<psivaa> cyphermox: yea, the way its done is  that the wifi is setup after flashing the device and then it happens all the time (2 device two attempts)
<cyphermox> unavailable means the device is in some kind of bad state
<cyphermox> mm, maybe let's see: what does nmcli nm say?
<ogra_> aha, it is charged enough to boot now
<ogra_> and indeed it is on trusty 303
 * ogra_ switches channels
<bzoltan> sil2100:  any chance to get a Silo for the UITK landing (line 32)
<cyphermox> woo
 * ogra_ watches dots being printed in his terminal ... 
<sil2100> bzoltan: looking now! :)
<psivaa> cyphermox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7462717/
<cyphermox> psivaa: so the options are, either urfkill interfered with wifi bringup by even reading the rfkill states, or something other crashed in the bringup
<cyphermox> but NM doesn't consider the device blocked, neither does urfkill
<bzoltan> sil2100: super! Thanks!
<psivaa> cyphermox: if it helps, this issue is only present after the inclusion of urfkill. we dint have this issue before
<cyphermox> psivaa: maybe, but I see no explanation for that circumstance
<sil2100> seb128: I'll m&c your silo now, since we're low on those
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> seb128: nevermind!
<sil2100> seb128: I see you already triggered it ;)
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, thanks to the nice bot ping
<ogra_> sil2100, wow, 28 looks pretty good, apart from the new dialer-app failure
<ogra_> we went even down to only three crashes
<bzoltan> sil2100:  darn ... I got a merging conflict on the changelog https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-1-build/44/console
<sil2100> ogra_: indeed
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ^
<sil2100> bzoltan: lemme look
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ARGGHHHNH :) me stupid - ursency
<sil2100> Ah!
<sil2100> Oh my, that's something I would have missed most probably ;p
<bzoltan> sil2100:  Do I need to reconfigure the Silo or just rebuild?
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll be landing autopilot now though, let's kick an image after that maybe
<sil2100> bzoltan: if you only changed things in that branch, only a rebuild is needed :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: reconfigures are generally needed only if merges are added or removed
<bzoltan> sil2100: good to know, thanks....no I triggered a new build
 * bzoltan should change the nick to typo_bzoltan
<sil2100> didrocks: what's that Ubuntu Engineering Live about ;p ?
<didrocks> sil2100: basically a status update
<sil2100> Eeek
<ogra_> sil2100, ok, just ping me if its in the archive
<bzoltan> sil2100: so the Silo11 is done with the qtcreator-plugin-go build and in my view it is good to go. Who's signature it needs to move on?
<bzoltan> sil2100: since it is a brand new source
<sergiusens> sil2100: how can I control the changelog? I don't like how it looks https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+packages
<sergiusens> unless I can mask all my landings under the ci bot and delegate the blame as well :-P
<ogra_> you want to steal CI bots credit ? ...
<nik90> sil2100: I have an update for the clock app alarm failure that is remaining..We have a bug reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1319401. Zsombor is planning to investigate in the SDK this week. I cannot promise when exactly the fix will land since we are still looking at where the issue lies at.
<ogra_> he did so much work !
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319401 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app alarms ignores the day set by the user" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> ogra_: well I made the changes; if the ci bot wants the credit it should also take the blame
<ogra_> it will also steal all your launchpad karma !
<sergiusens> I just want an authoritative way of overriding the changelog
<ogra_> well, use dch
<sergiusens> ogra_: it did not work well with multiple branches last time; I can try again though; but this is a big time waster
<sil2100> bzoltan: I'll have to find someone willing to preNEW it, I'll ask didrocks later on maybe ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: OK
<sil2100> sergiusens: looking
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, let me fix that, will tell you what's up
<sergiusens> thanks
<nik90> anyone here have a link to a doc of the upcoming silos? I just want to see what's coming up in the silos.
<sil2100> nik90: what do you mean upcoming silos?
<sil2100> nik90: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&pli=1#gid=0 <- this is the silo spreadsheet ;)
<nik90> sil2100: ah yes that's what I was looking for..thnx
<sil2100> I guess you can fetch all you need from there
<sil2100> sergiusens: is the changelog better now?
<sergiusens> sil2100: yeah, I'm smiling too :-)
<sergiusens> thanks
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> ogra_: so... I'm not so sure about landing autopilot now a bit
<sil2100> ogra_: I was looking through the diff of the packaging changes, and since they remove python-autopilot completely, I guess not all applications in the archive are ready for that
<sil2100> ogra_: reverse-depends says that dialer-app-autopilot still depends on python-autopilot
<sil2100> And some few other -autopilot packages as well
<sil2100> So for now I leave it as it is
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: 2 packaging ACKs needed:
<ogra_> didnt you just say before "blame the lander" ? so just let autopilot in and blame them :P
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_connectivity-api_0.0.1+14.10.20140514.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- some general clean up, there are a few deps added (and one commented out, urfkill)
<ogra_> sil2100, why is urfkill commented there ?
<ogra_> cyphermox, ^^^^
<ogra_> maybe you can take a look at that one ... feels like you might know more about it
<sil2100> ogra_, didrocks: aaaand https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-network_0.5.1+14.10.20140514.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- here is more, as they added an -autopilot package, powerpc test results ignored (which has been generally discussed with core devs already)
<cyphermox>  it's on purpose
<sil2100> cyphermox, ogra_: right, pretty please with cherries on top :)
<cyphermox> I had asked Wellark to postpone enabling the urfkill part until we could land
<ogra_> well, it is landed ...
<cyphermox> we'll turn it on in a later small landing
<sil2100> We anyway have urfkill in the seed now
<cyphermox> doesn't matter
<cyphermox> this is commetned because it was taken out of this landing, postponed until later
<sil2100> cyphermox: are you anyway familiar with the packaging changes made during this landing (for connectivity-api or indicator-network)? Could you ACK it by any chance? :)
<Wellark> sil2100: cjwatson said it's ok to disable the powerpc test results for now
<Wellark> and indeed urfkill is commented out as it will land on the next landing
<cyphermox> I'm not familiar with the exact changes but yes I can review it
<Wellark> cyphermox: just direct any questions to me
<ogra_> Wellark, urfkill is landed and in use ... you are so behind there up north :P
<ogra_> sil2100, apart from the commented urfkill the package changes look fine to me for the first one
<Wellark> ogra_: yeah, like what, yesterday?
<cyphermox> Wellark: why is there so much commented out stuff? shouldn't it just be dropped instead? we do have source control
<cyphermox> also, does indicator-network still work on desktop?
<cyphermox> why excluding the .pyc/__pycache__ files? those should probably be dealt with by python-setuptools, I think
<Wellark> cyphermox: unity8 also excludes them. they were included in the package if not explicitly excluded
<Wellark> cyphermox: indicator-network has been disabled on unity7
<kgunn> cyphermox: per discussion with asac, i'm slowly adding team members to lander list....can i add camako (cemil azizoglu), greyback (gerry boland), AlbertA (alberto aguirre) ?
<cyphermox> kgunn: I think you need to ask sil2100 about that ;)
<kgunn> sil2100: when you get a chance
<sil2100> kgunn: are those people trained in the train? ;)
<kgunn> sil2100: yes, and i will do some hand holding on their first attempts
<Wellark> cyphermox: apart from the flightmode stuff there are like two things commented out. I would not call that "much" :)
<cyphermox> it's many lines
<asac> kgunn: yeah, so we found that its iomportant that you shield sil2100 and the LT during the first week or two to avoid many pings :)
<asac> so mentor :)
<cyphermox> Wellark: indicator-network used to work in unity7 if you installed it.
<kgunn> absolutely...i will be the funnel asac
<cyphermox> seb128: you know about this? ^
<sil2100> kgunn: ok then, let me add them to the spreadsheet and jenkins permissions then
<asac> sil2100: kgunn: while training up, maybe note down questionst that feel like good candidates for an FAQ :)
<Wellark> cyphermox: well, it didn't really as unity7 panel service does not implement the accesspoint item properly
<sil2100> asac: hah, that's a good idea :)
<Wellark> and anyway there was complains from people who didn't want to see "two network indicators"
<kgunn> sure
<asac> though CITrain is intermediate, having a list might lighthen the load on support pings
<sil2100> Well, having docs would be nice in overall
<Wellark> as they were seeing nm-applet and indicator-network
<Wellark> cyphermox: you can still start it explicitly by "start indicator-network"
<asac> sil2100: yeah, but real docs always has high entry barriers, while just an FAQ is veyr low entry
<asac> even a single entry is worth creating sucha page :)
<asac> sil2100: like the question i saw yesterday "my package got stuck/rejected in proposed, can i merge my code?"
<ogra_> asac, we urgently need more landers in the indicators team btw
<ogra_> approved merges are piling up for them
<asac> right
<cyphermox> Wellark: but would it still have the same features right now if you explicitly started it?
<cyphermox> Wellark: I'd like to avoid regressing this if possible
<asac> let me arrange a sync with thostr_
<asac> ogra_: anything else you know?
<ogra_> nope, but that one i had on my list ... ted recently pointed me to an overview of their approved branches
<Wellark> cyphermox: yes.
<cyphermox> then I guess it's fine
<sil2100> cyphermox: is it a +1 then? :)
<Wellark> cool. thanks!
<cyphermox> sil2100: nothing jumped out at me. maybe ogra can review too, just to be safe
<ogra_> i already acked the first one
<sil2100> cyphermox: ogra_ did a +1 on connectivity already
<sil2100> Not sure about indicator-network though, for me it was a bit messy but nothing unsafe
<sil2100> So I would +1 it
<ogra_> go for it
<cyphermox> go for it
<sil2100> Thanks guys :)
<Wellark> sil2100: if it breaks you can keep both pieces
<cyphermox> I agree it's quite messy though
<thostr_> sil2100: ogra_: I did three testing rounds on that myself... it's not more broken than what we have right now... but it's a base to get things better
<cyphermox> Wellark: actually, if it breaks we get to give you both pieces ;)
<ogra_> thostr_, yeah, its fine
<sil2100> plars: hi! Could you maybe re-run dialer-app tests for mako?
<plars> sil2100: sure, looking
<sil2100> Thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, is someone looking at why it failed ?
<seb128> cyphermox, back
<seb128> cyphermox, that being i-n on unit7?
<seb128> cyphermox, we tweaked the upstart job to not start it there, it was creating dup icons with nm-applet and confusing users, easier to start by hand/tweak the job for hackers though
<cyphermox> seb128: yes that's what I meant
<cyphermox> I was just telling Wellark I wanted to make sure that was still possible, and that the desktop code hadn't been ripped out.
<Laney> yeah it's just been changed to not start automatically
<Laney> should still work
<ogra_> FYI i had two seed changes piled up over the last week ... uploading meta to get that off my plate (only sdk-libs changes)
<cjwatson> builders will be going down soon for a rollout
<cjwatson> (the LP ones)
<Laney> cjwatson: is that why in-progress builds have been restarted?
<cjwatson> yes, they'll probably stop again, sorry
<Laney> poor webkit
<cjwatson> sorry about that, waiting for webkit would've pushed the rollout out another day and webop coverage is such at the moment that I'm taking opportunities where we find thm
<cjwatson> *them
<ogra_> who ises that anyway
<ogra_> use oxide :P
<Laney> it's okay
<cjwatson> everything else was only a few minutes old
<Laney> there will always be builds going on
<cjwatson> yeah, exactly, I did a quick scan for anything that looked massive and vitally urgent
<sil2100> ogra_: remember about promoting #28!
 * sil2100 sends out the e-mail
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, thanks for the reminder, yeah .. nearly forgot
<sil2100> ogra_: there's a lot going on so it's easy to miss
<sil2100> I feel like laying down now!
 * sil2100 has some fixes pilled up that he can't finish working on because of context switching
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> promotion script running
<sil2100> kgunn: so, I added the 3 landers you requested, they should have all permissions required
<ogra_> === IMAGE #28 Promoted ===
 * ogra_ upgrades to #28 and notices it is completely broken ... all available apps are french !!
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<didrocks> \o/
<ogra_> lol
<bzoltan> ogra_:  something broke the qtdeclarative5-friends0.2 on Trusty and so implicitly the ubuntu-sdk too ...
<robru> bzoltan, broke how? I know friends has started bitrotting somewhat...
<bzoltan> robru: like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7463880/
<robru> but but... but
<bzoltan> robru: what I can do is to apt-get source ubuntu-sdk on a trusty chroot, remove that crap and push the new meta package to the SDK PPA
<robru> bzoltan, works for me in utopic....
<bzoltan> robru:  shoot ...
<bzoltan> robru: I am sure it does :)
<bzoltan> robru:  but it does not work on Trusty
<robru> bzoltan, I have absolutely no problem with you dropping friends out of the SDK
<sergiusens> sharing won't work then, will it...
<bzoltan> robru: I do that .. but we need to investigate this case
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  note, that nobody can install the SDK right now on Trusty ... and breaking the SDK on the LTS sounds a sever problem :) I assume
<robru> sergiusens, i don't think this will break sharng because we're just talking about the -dev stuff, not what ships in the phone
<sergiusens> it is a problem, won't say it's not
<robru> kenvandine, ^^ what happened to qml-friends? I don't understand how it became uninstallable on trusty
<cjwatson> ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev appears to be installable in a trusty-updates/armhf chdist instance
<sergiusens> robru: people testing their apps from a desktop that is
<cjwatson> ditto amd64
<cjwatson> bzoltan: what architecture is this and can you run "apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev ubuntu-sdk-libs qtdeclarative5-friends0.2"
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> you basically need to keep adding packages from the error message until you get useful output
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  it is i386 and I am running that command right now
<cjwatson> looks installable here, on trusty-updates/i386
<cjwatson> at least starting from zero
<cjwatson> also with -proposed enabled
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  I got that...  gir1.2-freedesktop : Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0 (= 1.40.0-1) but 1.40.0-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<cjwatson> bzoltan: OK, but the version of gir1.2-freedesktop in trusty-updates Depends: gir1.2-glib-2.0 (= 1.40.0-1ubuntu0.1)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Is the system in question fully upgraded - that is does apt-get dist-upgrade have anything to do?
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  let me check it again... better twice
<cjwatson> bzoltan: And perhaps add "-o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true" to the most recent apt-get install output you have, and pastebin the result
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fgither | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<bzoltan> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7463929/
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  I am doing it in a cowbuilder i386 trusty
<cjwatson> bzoltan: The debugging option needs to go on the apt-get install, not the dist-upgrade
<kenvandine> robru, uninstallable on trusty?
<bzoltan> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7463942/
<robru> kenvandine, well, apparently? read some scrollback
<cjwatson> bzoltan: "apt-cache policy gir1.2-freedesktop"?
<robru> kenvandine, false alarm maybe. apparently it's actually glib or something
<robru> not sure
<cjwatson> I really can't reproduce this at all
<bzoltan> Candidate: 1.40.0-1
<cjwatson> bzoltan: silly question but have you run apt-get update recently?
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  I did
<cjwatson> bzoltan: because http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463954/
<cjwatson> bzoltan: "find /etc/apt -name sources.list\* -type f | xargs head -n-0"?
<bzoltan> cjcj
<bzoltan> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7463955/
<cjwatson> bzoltan: ah, that's the problem, you only have trusty-proposed in there not trusty-updates
<cjwatson> add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-updates main restricted universe multiverse"
<cjwatson> and you probably want corresponding deb-src lines for -proposed and -updates
<cjwatson> robru,kenvandine: false alarm
<kenvandine> good :)
<kenvandine> thx
<robru> cjwatson, thanks
<bzoltan> cjwatson: how did that happen?
<cjwatson> bzoltan: dunno, fault of whatever set up your cowbuilder
<cjwatson> bzoltan: having trusty-proposed but not trusty-updates means you get updates currently undergoing verification, but not those that have been verified and released since 14.04 GA
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I wouldn't expect any real installations to be like this
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  I jumped on this problem because a chap pinged me with the same issue on #ubuntu-app-devel
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  I made the cow way before Trusty was out
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  anyhow, thank you for your quick help!
<cjwatson> bzoltan: well, by "any" I mean "more than a negligible number" :)
<cjwatson> yeah, it's possible, but our standard installers don't set it up that way
<sergiusens> robru: silo 8 is ready for landing (seems bot is down)
<robru> sergiusens, yep, I'm just quintuple-checking this massive autopilot landing, then I'm gonna kick an image, then I can start releasing other stuff
<dbarth> hello robru
<robru> dbarth, hey
<dbarth> robru: i have a new request on line 33
<dbarth> this is download mgr support for html5 apps
<dbarth> alex_abreu's latest cool stuff ;)
<robru> dbarth, ok, I can assign it
<robru> dbarth, any chance we can just roll that into silo 17 and land those together?
<robru> dbarth, or is silo 17 ready to publish?
<robru> because unity-webapps-qml conflicts
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> ah maybe then right
<dbarth> i could just rebuild this one and re-test the 2 in one go
<robru> dbarth, sounds good
<robru> dbarth, yep, you should be able to reconfig & rebuild the silo yourself once you copy the URL over.
<dbarth> ok
<plars> cjwatson: ogra_: do you know where the tar.xz files come from for the ubuntu part that feeds into system-image? I've been playing with the ubuntu-cdimage stuff that cjwatson showed me + s-i server, but it doesn't seem happy with any of the files I get from running ubuntu-cdimage
<kgunn> if i could get a silo on line 35 i'd be grateful....its a preparation activity, will coordinate/retest as needed when we turn it into a landing silo
<robru> cyphermox, hey, you busy? can you do a packaging review for silo 11? it's a new source pacage
<cyphermox> sure
<robru> cyphermox, thanks
<robru> bregma, I published silo 12. soon it'll show up in UNAPPROVED. Then you have to go through the standard SRU channels to get it accepted into trusty-proposed and finally trusty-updates
<bregma> yes, thanks
<cjwatson> plars: pretty sure .tar.xz is an output of s-i ...
<plars> cjwatson: what I'm looking at wants to take 2 parts it seems 1. the device specific bits (which I can pull from the official s-i server) 2. the ubuntu part, I tried pointing it at a locally hosted copy of the generic image that comes out of ubuntu-cdimage but then get an exception when I run import-images
<plars> it appears to looking for a tar.xz file, but I'll keep digging
<robru> ogra_, rsalveti, cyphermox: whoever's around, I need an image build kicked, please & thanks
<rsalveti> robru: alright, doing a build
<robru> rsalveti, thanks!
<plars> cjwatson: I may be using the wrong generator - not much documentation on it but I'm starting to piece it together I think
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 29 building (started: 20140514 20:05) ===
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<balloons> fginther, have you got something on the schedule for the coreapps discussion?
<dbarth> robru: 17 verified
<dbarth> i'm just rebuilding u-w-qml to clear the merge conflict
<dbarth> robru: in the end we need to land the other branch separately
<dbarth> we'll do that tomorrow once 17 is landed
<dbarth> good night
<cjwatson> plars: I'm afraid I don't know anything about the internals of system-image, but I do know that it produces xz files (because there was some work on making that faster at one point)
<cjwatson> plars: hopefully stgraber can clear things up for you when he's not on vacation
<plars> cjohnston: np, I think I found where I went wrong. There's a different generator I can configure it to use that seems to take cdimage output, but in this case it's now looking for utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz which didn't seem to get generated either
<plars> cjwatson: : np, I think I found where I went wrong. There's a different generator I can configure it to use that seems to take cdimage output, but in this case it's now looking for utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz which didn't seem to get generated either
<plars> cjohnston: :)
<cjwatson> plars: Well, that certainly exists, I can see it right there
<cjwatson> $ ls ~/t/www/full/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ | grep 'tar\.gz$'
<cjwatson> utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<cjwatson> utopic-preinstalled-touch-i386.tar.gz
<plars> cjwatson: I only ended up with the i386 one, but maybe that's a byproduct of having to download some of the files via the script you suggested? perhaps I missed something
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 29 DONE (finished: 20140514 21:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/29.changes ===
<sergiusens> robru: should I merge the packaging branch before requesting a silo?
<robru> sergiusens, which one?
<sergiusens> robru: launchpad.net/udm
<sergiusens> lp:udm
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, since the original branch doesn't have a debian/ directory, ci train will get confused. best to merge that and then make a new null merge to shove through ci train
<sergiusens> robru: I'll shove it in with a couple of other MRs
<robru> sergiusens, cool
<popey> dropped pm-utils?
<popey> that looks odd
<robru> popey, yeah i was wondering about that
<popey> any idea what removed it?
<robru> popey, nope ;-)
<robru> well, there's a seed change
<popey> for syncmonitor, yeah
<popey> robru: isnt that going to make the image somewhat unusable?
<robru> popey, seems fine here.
<popey> groovy
<robru> popey, I mean let me know if you find something ;-)
<robru> popey, but screen blanks, so power management seems unaffected
<popey> robru: see #ubuntu-touch
<robru> popey, oh indeed. no idea what caused that to go away...
<sergiusens> robru: I'm going with empty commit for now, I added line 36
<robru> alright
<robru> sergiusens, ok you got silo 3
<sergiusens> ty, let's see how it goes
<fginther> balloons, I do not
<balloons> fginther, ok, I'll try and get it added so we don't miss it :-)
<fginther> balloons, thx
<fginther> balloons, I may end up chatting you up throughout the week :-)
<alecu> ouch! I just flashed --wipe image 29 on a mako, and there's no network icon
<alecu> I can get via tabs, but the icon is not even a pixel wide
<popey> alecu: pls confirm bug 1319587
<ubot5> bug 1319587 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Indicator-network icon missing on device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319587
<alecu> popey: done, thanks.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-15
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, no network indicator.  Woot.  It still works if you access it by sliding from a different indicator though.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 30 DONE (finished: 20140515 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/30.changes ===
<Mirv> sil2100: hey. you probably don't know if the qtcreator go plugin was preNEWed or not? it seems it was published anyhow and after didier poked rsync it's now in NEW queue
<Mirv> so if it was not, now it'd need normal new review
<sil2100> Mirv: so, I didn't ask Didier to preNEW it yet, but I checked the packaging quickly and it was fine
<sil2100> Mirv: not sure if robru found someone for a preNEW
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. yeah, there is no comment from robru about preNEWing, so I guess we'd need to ask didier (or some other arch admin) to do proper NEW review on the one that is in queue
<sil2100> I explicitly left a comment on the landing that it needs a preNEW, hope robru didn't skip that!
<didrocks> hum, I would prefer regular archive admins review it
<didrocks> as the normal process "let it in the queue and it will be picked" is supposed to work
<didrocks> you can't rely on me forever :)
<didrocks> with the train, there is no really need for prenewing anyway
<didrocks> it was more for daily-release, as another build would come
<sil2100> True true!
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> sil2100, so that slightly messy indicator-network landing broke it it seems ...
<cjwatson> plars: it's possible I got some of the fine details of the script wrong, I suppose - check what it produced
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> ogra_: well, it was the lander's responsibility to test if it doesn't break anything
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess that even running unity8 AP tests should have failed for that landing
<ogra_> well, it doesnt show up but seems functional
<ogra_> and in fact there is no upstart job to start it in the package anymore
<ogra_> hmm no, there should be
<ogra_> -		stop; exit 0
<ogra_> +		if [ "x$UPSTART_EVENTS" != "x" ] ; then
<ogra_> +			stop; exit 0
<ogra_> +		fi
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure this is the issue ...
<ogra_> will need to test after the meeting
<sil2100> WTF
<ogra_> though this should only kick in on non touch sessions ... hmm
<ogra_> well ... we'll find out ... i really thought Wellark had tested this though :/
<davmor2> Morning all
<ogra_> psivaa, both results for 29 and 30 seem to be stuck in "Syncing" on the dashboard
<davmor2> popey, sil2100: just updated I don't see nm indicator on the device
<davmor2> I do however seem to have the ability to send sms and connect to the internet so I think it is only nm-indicator
<davmor2> but you won't be promoting this image
<ogra_> davmor2, see backlog :)
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, ToyKeeper already pointed that out on the mailing list, we're discussing this already ;)
<sil2100> I don't want to revert the indicator landing, would prefer to just fix it
<ogra_> i'll debug this after the meeting
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: only just logged on
<davmor2> :)
<psivaa> ogra_: yes, i've asked ev to take a look at the instance where dashboard is running. i could not find any other reasons
<popey> davmor2: bug 1319587
<ubot5> bug 1319587 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Indicator-network icon missing on device" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319587
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<Mirv> dbarth: hey! one webbrowser-app landed again. I assigned the next one in order to osomon's "Minor fix for the default UA string on devices". there's another "image download support in browser" pending which is blocked now by that.
<nik90> sil2100: hey, we might have a fix for the last alarm clock failure at https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-dow-fix/+merge/219637. Testing in progress.
<Wellark> sil2100, Mirv, didrocks: ok, what's the issue with silo9?
<Wellark> people have reported that indicator-network "disapeared" on images 29 and 30
<ogra_> Wellark, so after yourt indicator-network change the indicator is gone from the panel ---
<Wellark> did the unitu8 package land?
<ogra_> nope
<Wellark> well, there you go.
<ogra_> and i guess we wont land anything til thats fixed
<Wellark> well, silo9 contains a unity8 branch for a reason.
<ogra_> you mean landing unity8 will fix it ? why were they not in the same silo then ?
<Wellark> they are
<Wellark> for a reason
<ogra_> ah
<Wellark> which is exactly that they have to land together
<Wellark> and given the reports seems the unity8 branch did not land
<ogra_> unity8 needs manual massaging by a release-team person to get out of proposed
<Wellark> as if it's missing indicator-network "seems" to have dissaepared
<ogra_> right ... looks like a race in the landing process :P
<Wellark> we are talking proposed images here, right+
<ogra_> Wellark, sorry for blaming you :)
<Wellark> please tell me we did not make a promoted image..
<ogra_> indeed we do
<ogra_> last promoted was 28
<ogra_> indicator landed in 29
<seb128> ogra_, the packaging should have been adapted with appropriate depends/conflicts/...
<ogra_> no worries
<seb128> if things were interdependant
<Laney> I bumped that version now
<ogra_> seb128, tryick for packages that are unity7 and 8
<seb128> ogra_, well, it's easy to make i-n breaks on unity8 << new-version
<ogra_> seb128, Laney, btw, good to have you here, seems tzdata broke a timezone test in system-settings
<seb128> did it?
<sil2100> Uh oh
<Wellark> seb128: i-n and unity8 do not depend on each other
<ogra_> well, at leasst i assume it was that
<seb128> Wellark, yet, updating one breaks the other
<Laney> link please
<Wellark> seb128: well, that's just unfortunate
<ogra_> Laney, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/30:20140515:20140513.2/8026/ubuntu_system_settings/
<ogra_> Laney, thats image 30 ... for 29 we see the same
<Mirv> ogra_: I just pinged on #ubuntu-desktop too
<Mirv> and filed a bug
<Laney> At first sight I would not jump to the conclusion that this is caused by tzdata
<Wellark> the real question here is why the unity8 from silo9 did not hit proposed
<ogra_> Mirv, awesome,. thanks
<Mirv> unity8 is in proposed, but it's stuck there
<Mirv> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<ogra_> Laney, well, it started to show up after this changeset: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/29.changes
<Mirv> sil2100: was there still some special thing to do with unity8?
<ogra_> Laney, if you see something else that could be at fault ... go for it :) seemsed tzdata was an obvious candidate
<ogra_> *seemed
<Wellark> what does this message mean?
<Laney> The test is checking that you see the right text when nothing is entered in the search field
<Wellark> In silo landing-009. Migration: One package at least is not available at the destination. unity8 (7.86+14.10.20140514.1-0ubuntu1) is in the proposed pocket.
<Laney> So that seems very unlikely to me
<Wellark> Mirv: devel-proposed images are built from proposed? right?
<ogra_> well, it started reliably after the abvopve image changes ... not saying it must be tzdatza :)
<Wellark> so at this point I don't care if unity8 is stuck there
<ogra_> just smelled very related that a tz test fails after tzdata changed
<Wellark> I need to know why didn't the unity8 package from silo9 hit proposed
<sil2100> Mirv: no, we should be fine :)
<sil2100> Laney: thanks for the version bump!
<ogra_> sil2100, so lets have one image right after unity8 landed ... then i'll do the AP seed change and lezs have another one
<Laney> sure
<Wellark> sil2100, Mirv, didrocks: could someone please answer my question --^
<Mirv> Wellark: no, the devel-proposed means it's proposed for evaluation and promotion to another channel, not that its packages would come from -proposed
<sil2100> Wellark: ah!
<sil2100> Wellark: sorry, missed your ping, unity8 was blocked in -proposed because there's an additional step that has to be performed with each unity8 release
<Mirv> sil2100: didn't you just answer to me that "no, we should be fine" regarding special things/extra steps? ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: that step has been done ;) Laney bumped the version didn't he? ;)
<ogra_> Wellark, it *did* hit proposed ... it just didnt hit anything after this ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok! so then it's stuck for some reason on build-depending on libunity-mir1 on the powerpc/ppc64el/arm64
<Wellark> Mirv, sil2100: ok. thank you. then why was indicator-network moved out of proposed before unity8 that was explicitly on the same silo?
<Mirv> Wellark: they aren't protected on that level unless a versioned dependency is added in packaging
<ogra_> Wellark, unity8 needs special love from an archive admin to go from -proposed to the archive
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, ok! now valid candidate.
<Mirv> so it'll go in now.
<ogra_> Wellark, you are missing a dependency to prevent it from moving alone
<sil2100> Mirv: yep :)
<Mirv> and we can launch an image build
<ogra_> right
<Wellark> Mirv: ok. fair enough. would have guessed the -proposed -> proper would be a manual or semi manual process as well.
<ogra_> only for cewrtain packages
<Wellark> these are both ci-train packages
<ogra_> most of them move automatically ... unity8 is speacial ...
<ogra_> so you need to add a dependency like seb128 mentioned above
<ogra_> then indicator-network will be held back together with unity8 next time
<Wellark> ok. that is not going to happen. as there is no dependency chain between individual indicators and unity8 which provides the indicator rendering
<ogra_> just add that dependency with your next change ...
<Wellark> and this kind of a "breakage" only happens if the "protocol" is modified
<ogra_> err, there obviously is
<ogra_> you just hit an issue because of it :)
<dbarth> Mirv: hi, what would you like me to do with the webbrowser-app landings?
<cjwatson> Wellark: that's what Breaks is for
<ogra_> if a certain version of unity8 provides a needed protocol you need to have a dependency saying "only install me if at lest unitzy8 version xyz is availeble"
<seb128> well, when a "protocol" change, you need to rename a binary, or use conflicts or something to ensure the clients of the protocols get updated in sync
<ogra_> *available
<seb128> what cjwatson said
<Mirv> dbarth: tell/decide if that osomon's landing is good to go next while bfiller's can wait
<dbarth> ok, checking
<cjwatson> (I'm assuming that there's something else that depends on both indicator-network and unity8, so that the Breaks will be effective for proposed-migration)
<ogra_> Wellark, you just say "breaks with anything before xyz" ... next time your protocol changes you bump that "before xyz"
<Mirv> dbarth: in addition to that, would you like to work on landing "Corrective silo for OA" today? robert earlier removed the silo. we're still low on silos, but your request is still quite early so it'd be fine if it can be worked on today.
<ogra_> that will guarantee that your protocol is in sync
<cjwatson> Or you use Provides to declare a protocol version, and declare Breaks on the old versions (if it's suitably numbered)
<cjwatson> (might be too much effort if the protocol isn't already versioned)
<dbarth> Mirv: you did well to put it aside
<dbarth> i'm just tying to land online account stuff and alex's manifest stuff as well
 * Mirv merge & cleaning silo 009 now
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know what that ghost landing is ;p ? By ghost landing I mean, there is a ghost as the lander
<dbarth> Mirv: so, let bill's request pass
<sil2100> Mirv: line 37
<dbarth> Mirv: the whitespace fix is not a critical bug AFAICT
<dbarth> Mirv: and the branch from Alex on silo 17 can also wait, we'll rebuild after bill's branch lands, no wories
<dbarth> Mirv: all set?
<Mirv> sil2100: haha! ;) oops.
<sil2100> Mirv: now it's less spooky, thanks ;)
<Mirv> dbarth: ok, so I'll assign silo to bill's branch instead of osomon's, thanks.
<ogra_> Wellark, bug 1319728
<ubot5> bug 1319728 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network needs to declare a minimal version of unity8 in the package dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319728
<cjwatson> sil2100: There's no EMEA webops vanguard coverage this week
<cjwatson> err, echan, sorry
<didrocks> sil2100: do you want me to deploy it? At least, that would be done, the only difference is that the new field will be mandatory until the plugin lands
<sil2100> didrocks: if there is no risk involved, then let's deploy :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, keep me posted at your first publication :)
<didrocks> sil2100: the charm will be needed to be updated to include the plugin though
<didrocks> sil2100: deployed
<sil2100> \o/ :)
<sil2100> ogra_: so, rmadison says unity8 is in the archive now - did you kick a new image?
<ogra_> not yet ... doing so now
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<psivaa> sil2100: so, dialer and messaging_app tests came back green with 30 on the rerun. but filemanager still had a failure
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks, filemanager seems to have become a bit more flaky after the new AP it seems
<ogra_> well, lets see with the python3 stuff
<ogra_> i suspect we run the wrong tests in some places with the py2 bits installed
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 31 building (started: 20140515 09:40) ===
<sergiusens> sil2100 Mirv can you reconf silo 003 for me?
<sil2100> sergiusens: reconfigure
<sergiusens> sil2100: yes, reconfigure
<sergiusens> I have this conflict with packaging practices; the golang packaging status quo, defacto in debian is to prepend golang- to the source package name; this is sort of in conflict with citrain it seems
<sergiusens> I guess you'll just force me to change the source package name, so I guess I'll just do that
<sergiusens> :-/
<Mirv> :) I'm not sure what sort of citrain policy you're thinking about though.
<dpm> hi all, is it a known issue that on image #28 the volume buttons don't work?
<dpm> on a N4, that is
<sergiusens> Mirv: the one where lp:branchname == source package name ;-)
<sergiusens> Mirv: I couldn't reconf because I have lp:udm (to go get launchpad.net/udm), but named the source package golang-udm
<didrocks> you should be able to, it's just a warning telling you are a bad confusing upstream :)
 * didrocks has saw so many people bzr branch lp:<source_package_name> that I think it's valuable to match
<sergiusens> didrocks: it doesn't let me reconf though ;-)
<sergiusens> didrocks: I'm following policy now fwiw
<didrocks> sergiusens: hum, it's a bug though, do you have the output?
<didrocks> I can probably fix it
<sergiusens> didrocks: it's in the choo choo
<didrocks> well, a direct link will be appreciated :)
<sergiusens> didrocks: (07:13:34) CI-SNCF: sergiusens (landing-003): Reconfigure failed: udm was not in the initial list of components for that silo. You can't reconfigure the silo yourself. Please ask the landing team to reconfigure it for you. (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-0-reconfigure/17/console)
<didrocks> great
<didrocks> and udm was in the initial list?
<sergiusens> didrocks: lp:udm, yes; I didn't change the list; I only hit reconf because I don't like the ci bot message saying I rebuilt in the changelog, when the only reason I wanted to rebuild was to get a nicer changelog
<sergiusens> yeah, I know, I'm a changelog freak
<didrocks> sergiusens: if you just provide "udm" in the rebuild list, you don't need a reconfigure
<didrocks> and it won't say "rebuilt force"
<didrocks> fored*
<didrocks> forced*
<didrocks> in your changelog :p
<sergiusens> didrocks: oh, interesting
<didrocks> sergiusens: partial rebuilds of a stack (so explicit) is always possible
<didrocks> but interesting, so there is obviously a bug in the reconfigure, it shouldn't then end up into that situation
<didrocks> sergiusens: mind opening a bug? I may look at it whenever I can
<didrocks> or if sil2100 beats me to it :)
<didrocks> he needs to get his hand dirty a little bit in the train I think :p
 * sil2100  in a meeting ;)
<sergiusens> didrocks: where against? cupstream2distro still?
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, cupstream2distro
<didrocks> ok, so, first assignement was https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/406/console I guess
<didrocks> with: WARNING:root:Project name (udm) doesn't align with the source package name (golang-udm)
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, found the bug, not really sure how to fix it in a elegant way for now
<sergiusens> didrocks: parse debian/control for Vcs-Bzr ?
<didrocks> sergiusens: not resilient enough
<didrocks> oh, I've got all needed infos actually
<didrocks> sergiusens: mind if I reconfigure your silo?
<sergiusens> bug 1319771
<ubot5> bug 1319771 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Silo reconfigure for non trainguard fails when lp:branchname different than source package name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319771
<didrocks> not sure if you started to build yet
<sergiusens> didrocks: yeah, but let me fall back to the original state, one sec
<didrocks> sure
<sergiusens> didrocks: good to go
<didrocks> let's see…
<didrocks> sergiusens: ah, this was before the new package name
<didrocks> sergiusens: so, yeah, in that case, it will ask for someone to reconfigure
<didrocks> but if you package name stays stable
<didrocks> and package name != source branch name
<didrocks> you will be able to self-reconfigure
<didrocks> (which is the main case)
<didrocks> I pushed the fix for it
<didrocks> so let's try, I'm reconfiguring as the admin for your new package name
<didrocks> and then, self-reconfigure
<didrocks> sergiusens: here we go: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-0-reconfigure/20/console
<sergiusens> oh, success, nice
<sergiusens> I guess I should start a faq
<sergiusens> didrocks: is most of this codebase migrating to the airline?
<sil2100> I guess they have their own codebase
<sergiusens> sil2100: might be imported :-)
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 is back from meetings
<didrocks> sergiusens: they are stealing pieces
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^
<didrocks> and everytime I do a relevant changes, I'm pinging them
<sergiusens> yeah, this first part makes sense, and francis is familiar with it
<sergiusens> didrocks: sil2100 I'm a bucket of problems today: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-1-build/49/console
<sil2100> Looking
<sergiusens> and these are the contents of my MP http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/udm/empty/revision/3
<sergiusens> I honestly don't want to bring in issues :-) I swear!
<sil2100> I wonder why the changelog looks so broken! As if there was some merge conflicts ;p But I don't see any message about that
<ogra_> because it is CI :P
<ogra_> all CI changelogs are a mess
<didrocks> well, try the merge yourself…
<didrocks> you will see a conflict
<didrocks> rather than ogra_ being wrong and ranting wrongly
<didrocks> http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/citrain/silos/landing-003/udm/debian/changelog
<sil2100> Ag
<didrocks> is the result of merging your branch into it
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i only see the output on -changes ... with lots of duplication etc
<didrocks> ogra_: so it's rather people editing the changelog manually whic hare doing mess
<sil2100> Forgot about the rsync mirror!
<didrocks> ogra_: patch welcomes
<ogra_> peope should just use dch proper in their commits :P
<didrocks> ogra_: see, they don't, like this conflict ^
<ogra_> and assemble a sane changelog
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ will happily refuse to go through any debian/changelog enntries in five years when we need to find whom to attributs a certain change to because microsoft sued us or some such :P
<sergiusens> didrocks: but everything below Initial packaging is autogenerated
<davmor2> ogra_: somewhere is there a list of the images that got promoted from 1
<sergiusens> didrocks: I thought if we provided a changelog it would not try and generate one
<didrocks> sergiusens: it doesn't for this commit
<ogra_> davmor2, yes, but that wont help if the chanelog attributes the changes to "CI Bot"
<didrocks> sergiusens: it will for the previous ones
<didrocks> since the latest release
<ogra_> davmor2, you need a proper changelog in the package to have proper histroy ...
<didrocks> ogra_: a bug that you are welcome to investigate
<didrocks> ogra_: but you still have bzr commit authors anyway
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, i know ... if i ever find that much spare time i probably will :)
 * didrocks is seeing so much negativness, it's tiring
<didrocks> really dude…
<didrocks> same for me
<didrocks> but you have time to rant though
<davmor2> ogra_: no I need a list to updat julien on what blockers were present in each promoted image.  I thought he only wanted it doing for the end of Trusty.  It turns out he wants it forever :)
<ogra_> until then i'll just make sure to not be involved in that future lawsuit ;)
<didrocks> anyway, back to work
<sergiusens> didrocks: heh, the reason I wanted to do this was because I had 2 'Initial packaging', one from the commit message and another from the debian/changelog
<ogra_> davmor2, ugh
<sil2100> sergiusens: let me take a look at the exact mechanism
<ogra_> davmor2, i guess you can only go through didrocks and sil2100's landing mails then
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, hence the conflict, you can tag a release if you want to avoid that, but you will need a changelog entry with it
<davmor2> ogra_: I know the blockers I just need to know the images that were promoted :)
<ogra_> i doubt you will find any other summary of blockers despit that
<didrocks> anyway, i'll let sil2100 guiding you, he has enough info
<davmor2> I'll go through the mails :)
<ogra_> davmor2, ah thats easy ...
<sergiusens> sil2100: yeah, if I have a list of DOs and DONTs or point me to the code and I'll use that as my guideline :-)
<ogra_> davmor2, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/trusty/mako/index.json ... all promoted trusty images ... just grep for "description:"
<davmor2> ogra_: cool thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/utopic/mako/index.json ... same for utopic
<davmor2> ogra_: ah yeah trusty we have Utopic is the ones I'm after ta
 * ogra_ wonders why imgbot didnt notify about 31 yet ... seems to be done ... 
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> hmm, still alive
<ogra_> oh, it was actually reconnecting exactly when the build finished ... bah
<ogra_> === Image #31 DONE ===
<ogra_> === changelog is at http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/31.changes ===
<Mirv> dbarth: FYI your SRU bug is unverified https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1302780 so it hasn't gone in even though it's 14 days old
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302780 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu Trusty) "[webapp-container] Google Apps For Business support when using an external SSO provider" [High,Fix committed]
<sil2100> brb!
<Mirv> dbarth: you can btw follow these things on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html - green ones (=verification-done) with days >= 7 will be handled by the SRU team and migrate to release pocket
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<sil2100> sergiusens: give me some moments regarding that problem, ok :) ? Need to context switch for a small moment
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: the unity8 fix doesn't show wifi/3g on the phone signal bars
<davmor2> oh and now wifi is turned off again by default I'm assuming 3g might be the same
<ogra_> sigh
<davmor2> turned on wifi now I see it in the indicator
<ogra_> sounds like the same issue we have with manta then
<sil2100> geh
<sil2100> Then even good that I didn't consider promoting anything today
<sil2100> davmor2: after rebooting it's the same?
<davmor2> sil2100: lunchtime i'll reboot it as I go down to eat and let you know when I get back
<ogra_> sil2100, so i assume the fix lies somewhere between cyphermox and Wellark :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Damn, have to jump out for lunch as well, didn't eat breakfast yet
 * ogra_ has to go afk for a while too 
<sil2100> davmor2: give us a sign after lunchtime, we then fill in a bug and poke those two bad persons
<dbarth> Mirv: can i just mark the package verified? or i have to resubmit fully
<dbarth> cause i can attest the fix works and doesn't create regressions; so will mark it done as well
<sergiusens> sil2100: no worries
<cjwatson> unity8 should no longer require manual attention from #ubuntu-release
<ogra_> yay !!!
<cjwatson> (tested as best I can considering, but do let me know if the next one explodes ...)
<asac> manual attention for unity8 by ubuntu-release? anything interesting was going on there?
<sil2100> yaay!
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: same thing after a reboot
<sil2100> asac: yeah, so normally an additional step was required every time a new unity8 was released
<sil2100> davmor2: uh, sucks... could you fill in a bug for easy tracking?
<davmor2> sil2100: on it
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<cjwatson> asac: a hack to cope with a weird special case that I've now buried a bit more competently
<asac> i like buried :)
<asac> might eventually allow us to hire into roles like "technical archeologists", which could be a first :)
<cjwatson> I kind of feel that's what my job already is half the time. :-)
<cjwatson> "so, um, what did we intend by this ten years ago"
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ silo 16 ready to land
<sil2100> dbarth: awesome! Will publish after done with lunch
<Mirv> dbarth: the SRU is process is there that once the fix goes into -proposed, someone installs it specifically from there, tests it, and marks it as verification-done. so it's not related to our landing (it has already landed), but whether the final SRU step of copying from -proposed to -updates happens or not
<dbarth> Mirv: i know but was (again) trying to get external feedback
<dbarth> but happy to mark verification-done myself
<dbarth> thanks for the dashboard link btw, that really helps
<Mirv> dbarth: yeah, it's sometimes hard to get as the people experiencing the bug might not necessarily find the LP bug or the SRU guidelines on how to proceed
<Mirv> dbarth: you're welcome
<sil2100> Mirv: will you publish silo 16;) ?
<sil2100> Mirv: if you have a free moment
<Mirv> sil2100: yes I was just going once more through the MP:s of it, actually
<Mirv> err...
<Mirv> /tmp/hudson1545565889933478490.sh: line 4: BUILD_USER_ID: unbound variable
<Mirv> sil2100: are you aware of any recent changes to the code?
<Mirv> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-016-2-publish/16/console
<didrocks> argh, that wouldn't work then as long as we don't have the plugin
<didrocks> I can fix that
<didrocks> however Mirv, you should really read that channel :p
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1319812
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319812 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Indicator-network is doing odd things" [Critical,New]
<didrocks> or, it's better for it to fail, it shouldn't fail if you set the value
<didrocks> Mirv: did you set the launchpad user name id?
<didrocks> see the new field
<didrocks> yeah, confirmed it won't fail if you use the parameter
<didrocks> sil2100: any news on the plugin deployement?
<didrocks> Mirv: still with us? I'll leave for some exercise in 10 minutes, all good for the publication now?
<didrocks> I take that as a yes :) away now.
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, still lunch, but working on that with webops and Evan
<ogra_> asac, note that this had its good and bad sides ;) we found a good bunch of missing or broken dependencies over the last weeks due to unity8 being held :)
<Mirv> didrocks: :) ok
<ogra_> the last one just today
<asac> cjwatson: cool, shall i change your title :)?
<asac> hehe
<asac> i think its like ying and yang
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> where there are architects, there need to be archeologists :)
<Mirv> oh, now I connect the discussion to the actual result
<asac> black matter
<ogra_> it surely makes a good business card entry :)
<didrocks> Mirv: so, just use your launchpad name until the plugin is installed in that field
<didrocks> Mirv: then, you won't need it apart if you sponsor for someone else
<didrocks> like there is a packaging change and you ack it
<asac> Chief Technical Archeologists - call me when you lost sight of whats going on and i will dig through your dirt :)
<ogra_> CTA :)
<Mirv> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> yw! hoping everything is fine :p
<didrocks> ah, no, there is a typo (weird, it passed pyflake…)
<cjwatson> asac: I will probably cope with it as it is :)
<Mirv> (now I got AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'get_person')
<didrocks> yeah
<Ursinha> Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<Ursinha> argh
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<didrocks> Mirv: I don't know why, it's obviously there…
<didrocks> Mirv: bah, I prefer to not comment, let me redeploy
<didrocks> Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-016-2-publish/18/console
<didrocks> you have packaging changes :)
<Mirv> new package!
 * didrocks really away
<Mirv> not really "No change rebuild" as it didn't exist earlier :S
<davmor2> ogra_: that json was perfect thanks :)
<ogra_> welcome :)
<Mirv> mardy: do you have a summary of the story behind signon-apparmor-extension? looks like it has code history from last Autumn but it's not actually in the archives?
<davmor2> all up-to-date again now 1 task less
<didrocks> Mirv: you are picky, it's clearly a "no change rebuild"! :)
 * didrocks goes ;)
<Mirv> dbarth: or you ^ it says "No change rebuild" while I don't find a trace of existing signon-apparmor-extension anywhere
 * Mirv doesn't believe the really really goes anymore
<dbarth> Mirv: the no change rebuild was to ensure that the multi-arch changes problem we had the other day on one package, was not hiding another porblem due to other m-a changes
<dbarth> Mirv: so mardy recommended to rebuild all packages that depend on the location of .so and plugin files, and veify that they keep working as well
<Mirv> dbarth: the thing is that a package called signon-apparmor-extension does not exist in Ubuntu before...
<dbarth> we went from /usr/lib/signon something to /usrlib/<arch>/signon
<dbarth> uh
<dbarth> hmm
<dbarth> mardy: is that one a new package? ^^
<Mirv> I need to quit though, so I'll let sil2100 and robru (when around) continue with that, but if it's truly a new package a "initial version" would be better description than "no change rebuild" :) the packaging should also be reviewed.
<mardy> Mirv, dbarth: mmm... it may be that it never went to the archive, yes
<dbarth> ah, so needs paperwork to be added i guess
<ogra_> sil2100, so seems 31 is mostly done with testing ... shouldi upload the seed change to drop teh py2  AP bits now and trigger a new build ?
<mardy> sil2100: please let me know if there's something I should do about signon-apparmor-extension
<xnox> ogra_: mediascanner1 is still on the images, is that expected?
<xnox> ogra_: at the moment it FTBFS and thus keeps holding boost1.54 on touch images.
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, there was something still needing it ...
<xnox> =(
<ogra_> but i'm not up to date on that ... might have changed ... last time i talked about it with someone was about 6 weeks or more ago
<davmor2> popey: by the way thanks for adding the videos for the messaging app bug
<ogra_> (i forgot whom i talked about to)
<Mirv> mardy: sil2100: now I do the same as Didier and not keeping my promises of going away, but with some quick testing there are no lintian errors or warnings, nothing seems wrong with packaging, copyrights look good. but since this was a bit quick glance, I don't hit publish yet.
<Mirv> (now that preNEW is not really needed anymore apparently, there wouldn't be a problem otherwise but just let it go through normal NEW review)
 * Mirv really really etc
<ogra_> xnox, grilo-plugins-0.2-mediascanner keeps it in ... but that has no rdepds ...
<xnox> ogra_: no rdeps... do clicks use it?
<xnox> ogra_: well, it's not seeded in the sdk =)
<xnox> ogra_:
<xnox> # music-app is using mediascanner 1 and grilo. So seeding them for now
<xnox>  * mediascanner
<xnox>  * grilo-plugins-0.2-mediascanner
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<xnox> ogra_: has music-app been fixed to use mediascanner 2 and not use grilo?
<ogra_> good question
<ogra_> i think the music scope used to use it too
<asac> i had mediascanner crashes again on my phone
<ogra_> but that was probably before we switched to the new scopes
<asac> (just a sidecomment, ignore for CI/LT)
<ogra_> asac, stop listening to that weird music that ... that confuses it ;) )
<ogra_> *then
<asac> ogra_: funny thing is that i dont have a single media on device :)
<asac> ogra_: all i did was taking two test photos (if thats realted)
<ogra_> ah, thats the issue then :P
<ahayzen_> xnox, we're currently migrating to mediascanner2 now
<asac> for (*i=0; *i<1; i++) :)
 * ogra_ wonders where sil2100 is gone
<asac> ogra_: need him?
<ahayzen_> xnox, this is our WIP branch https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/use-mediascanner2.0/+merge/214140
<ogra_> asac, i want a "go" for the python2 drop ... but that can surely still wait until he returns
<sil2100> You need me?
<ogra_> <ogra_> sil2100, so seems 31 is mostly done with testing ... shouldi upload the seed change to drop teh py2  AP bits now and trigger a new build ?
<xnox> ahayzen_: mediascanner fails to build from source in utopic at the moment (no-change rebuild), failures in the test-suite.
<ogra_> from above :)
<sil2100> It seems my notification on nick is down, service died
<ahayzen_> xnox, once that is in grilo can be removed \o/
<xnox> ahayzen_: is anyone looking into that or do you want me to open a bug about it?
<sil2100> ogra_: ah ha!
<ahayzen_> xnox, is that mediascanner 1 or 2?
<xnox> ahayzen_: mediascanner1
<sil2100> ogra_: so...
<ahayzen_> xnox, hmm well we'll likely be moving off it very soon, i'm not sure who is/was working on it?
<sil2100> ogra_: I see the tests are rather ok, so yeah, please proceed with the seed update and let's kick a new image!
<ogra_> hmm, seems the "syncing" issue is still there with 31
<xnox> ahayzen_: ok.
<ogra_> sil2100, thanks !
<sil2100> mardy: let me take a look
<ahayzen_> xnox, is it affecting you guys with anything or can it stay on its current build?
<ogra_> ahayzen_, there is a policy to remove binaries that cant be built from source ... but if it is planned to go away asap that can probably slip for a few days
<xnox> ahayzen_: it's using boost1.54, and needs a rebuild against boost1.55. It's one of the last 5 packages holding up boost1.54 in the archive. (out of total 205, most of which use boost1.55 by now)
<ahayzen_> ogra_, xnox, ok with our current plans we hope to merge it next weekish so shouldn't be too long hopefully
<asac> ahayzen_: FTBFS should be the highest priority level we have ... its the stereotype of "grave" basically :)
<ogra_> asac, well, this is "FTBFS of something planned to be dropped soon"
<asac> so next week we drop it?
<ogra_> i wouldnt call it grave if "soon == berarble timeframe"
<asac> thats fine then
<ogra_> yeah, next week sounds cool ... if xnox can live with that
<ahayzen_> ogra_, xnox, the last item we have is supporting genres, but mediascanner2 doesn't have any genre models (jamesh is working on adding these) but victor is also investigating if there is a workaround until then so can speed up the migration..then once AP tests pass we're good to go
 * ogra_ dedicates the recent ubuntu-touch-meta upload to xnox 
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<ogra_> triggering a build for image 32
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 32 building (started: 20140515 15:15) ===
<xnox> ogra_: that's very bad, and will break AP tests =) thanks for not following the landing plan for dropping python2, ahead of everything being in place.
<xnox> ogra_: as discussed in #ubuntu-meeting right now.
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> xnox, yes, i see that, robru pinged me, subscribed me to a MP and referred to barry that these two packages need to be dropped asap
<bzoltan> sil2100:  any chance to win a silo for the line38?
<ogra_> xnox, i can roll that back ... i only reacted to these requests
<cjwatson> I can just add ~ps-jenkins to a team to allow the CI Train to upload a package whose trunk is owned by that team, right?
<ogra_> xnox, what else should i do but react to the lander and developer requesting that change from me ?
<xnox> ogra_: check the related blueprint, ask for the testing plan, which is written down in the blueprint.
<popey> davmor2: lock your device then unlock your phone/tablet with two fingers.
<popey> davmor2: do you get this.. welcome stuck half out.. http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-05-15-161700.png
<ogra_> xnox, i would expect both of these persons to know theior landing plan
<xnox> ogra_: talk to people assigned to drop python2 from touch images in a coordinated manner?
<ogra_> xnox, which i thought barry was
<bfiller> sil2100: silo 1 ready to be released
<sil2100> bfiller: o/
<bzoltan1> seb128: I do not want to be pushy :)
<xnox> ogra_: between barry, myself and thomi we did agree on the landing plan, and it's me who is suppose to land ubuntu-touch-meta update, when ready.
 * sil2100 is getting pings back
<sil2100> bzoltan: will try ;)
<xnox> ogra_: please wait for me to respond when reverting changes from one person, upon request from somebody else.
<xnox> ogra_: or we can release 3 clicks very quick and keep everything as is.
<ogra_> xnox, ok ... i'll revert the change in image 33 then
<xnox> ogra_: trunks of gallery-app, camera-app and sudoku-app need to be in-store and on image.
<xnox> ogra_: if you can land all of those three clicks in store for image 33, no revert will be needed.
<ogra_> xnox, oh, they are there already ? then we should probably do that
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> sounds better
<xnox> ogra_: what do you mean "there" =)
<ogra_> we'll just have bad results in 32 ... i'll make sure everyone is aware
<xnox> ogra_: their trunks are all correct.
<ogra_> thats what i mean with "there" ;)
<xnox> ogra_: but the clicks on image, where not up to date. I don't know what needs to happen to land those.
<ogra_> i.e. we can land them and its all fixed
<xnox> ogra_: right. if we have a store uploader, approver and the AP tests pass.
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^^ can we land gallery-app, camera-app and sudoku-app today ?
<bfiller> sil2100: also need a reconfigure on silo 8 to add address-book (new MR added) once silo 1 clears
 * barry waves
<sergiusens> ogra_: xnox ... popey is testing the clicks on the store
<xnox> sergiusens: \o/
<sergiusens> they are already in the store
<ogra_> awesome
<sergiusens> barry: ^^
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, I'm reviewing the packaging changes right now in silo 001
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<sergiusens> ogra_: wrt to sudoku I had no request; Mirv can also upload fwiw
<ogra_> ok
<barry> is there anything i can help with?
<ogra_> looks like we are all sorted now
<barry> rock on
<slangasek> what's the status, then?
<sergiusens> ogra_: do you want me to upload a new sudoku? I don't have time to test, so it will be a blind upload
<sil2100> ogra_: do you have a moment for a little packaging ACK? :) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-app_0.2+14.10.20140514-0ubuntu1.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_telephony-service_0.1+14.10.20140514-0ubuntu1.diff <- new binary package, dependency added to it - looking good and saf
<slangasek> pushing to get the clicks landed, AIUI
<xnox> barry: maybe i'm out of date, but two things didn't happen yet: there are 3 remaining clicks not declaring py3 compat as shipped on the image (all correct in their trunks)
<ogra_> slangasek, we need to land the remaining three click packages which are in the store already
<xnox> barry: and autopilot-legacy didn't gain python-evdev dependency, which i'm uploading now.
<slangasek> ok
<sergiusens> slangasek: camera and gallery need store approval
<slangasek> sergiusens: so, who does that?
<sergiusens> and sudoku I wasn't aware of, so uploading now
<ogra_> slangasek, popey
<sergiusens> slangasek: store approvers, popey is one of them
<slangasek> popey: ^^ can you help us get some click apps landed?
<sergiusens> I used to be one, but I think I was booted :-P
<popey> slangasek: specifically?
<barry> xnox: odd about ap-legacy.  i thought that was working, but thanks for uploading the new version
<xnox> sergiusens: *naughty*
<slangasek> popey: camera and gallery - not sure if these are currently awaiting approval or if an upload needs to happen first, I guess sergiusens will have the details
<popey> camera I have tested but there's a problem with the store, bueno needs to fix..
<sergiusens> slangasek: he's already looking into those two ;-)
<popey> gallery is autopilot testing right now
<barry> xnox: of the three remaining, you say they're correct in trunk, so no new uploads are necessary?
<sergiusens> oh, darn
<xnox> barry: they are correct in trunk, but tests are executed based on the manifest from the click from the pre-installed image.
<popey> sudoku will be next.
 * barry nods
<xnox> barry: those are only updated, if and only if a click from trunk is generated, uploaded into the store and approved there.
<xnox> barry: and the last bits didn't happen yet.
<barry> xnox: and that's gallery, camera, and sudoku as being discussed above?
<ogra_> yep
<xnox> barry: yeap.
<barry> cool
<davmor2> popey: sorry just got your ping let me try on n7 my n4 is tied up at the moment
<popey> n7 is where I saw it
 * barry hears johnny cash singing folsom prison blues
<barry> "I hear the train a comin' It's rolling round the bend"
<barry> is there anything else that needs to happen to remove py2 from touch?
<xnox> barry: all of above to land, and spin an image with everything in place. as far as we can tell.
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> theroetically ... py2 should be gone from the image that is just building right now
<ogra_> (which then will fail the tests fro the tree apps above)
<xnox> ogra_: and all .deb python2 AP tests will fail as well due to http://launchpadlibrarian.net/175659410/autopilot-legacy_1.4.1%2B14.10.20140430-0ubuntu1_1.4.1%2B14.10.20140430-0ubuntu2.diff.gz not on that image.
<davmor2> popey: on what image?
<popey> uh #22
<davmor2> popey: ah hang on then
<popey> 3 test failures on gallery here.
<popey> on image #22
<xnox> popey: and did they all pass with currently released/approved gallery-app?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468360/
<xnox> popey: because gallery-app only changed manifest key, and it otherwise should be identical to the currently approved one.
<popey> yes
<popey> last approved gallery-app was a month ago
<ogra_> note that we have a constant failure oin gallery since a while in the automated tests
<popey> 16:00:26 < bfiller> popey: I believe gallery will have a known failure that we are still working on
<ogra_> but thats only one
<xnox> popey: image 22? i have image 31 locally
<popey> i have multiple devices. happy to re-test on something newer to see if it's better
 * popey does that
<bfiller> ogra_: yup, we're working on that one
<ogra_> yeah :)
<xnox> bfiller: just one, or 3 as per http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468360/ ?
<popey> sil2100: i have another urgent meeting so will miss landing call in 15 mins
<ogra_> xnox, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/31:20140515.1:20140513.2/8028/gallery_app/
<sil2100> popey: ok, no worries
<ogra_> thats the last automated test run for gallery
<sil2100> No promotions today anyway
<ogra_> only add_photo fails
<xnox> ogra_: thanks.
<sergiusens> popey: xnox: i think this upload also has the QA refactors and they were fully passing, alas on python 2
<sergiusens> oh, and py3
<xnox> sergiusens: failures are interesting, something to do with toolbar not getting opened or closed when properly needed.
<sergiusens> xnox: popey yeah, I'm fairly certain it's probably due to the uitoolkit changes for the new toolbar header/bottom swipe
<ogra_> xnox, fyi ... https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-seeds/drop-python2/+merge/219617 whats what i got pointed to ...
<popey> kk
<sergiusens> popey: I ran the tests for these for you already https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/144/changerequest/ ;-)
<ogra_> xnox, "... now that all autopilot tests have migrated to python3" kind of made me think it was ready :) ... (additionally to the IRC pings i got abnout it over night)
<popey> sergiusens: yay, now just waiting on these gallery ones finishing and the store being fixed
<xnox> ogra_: and why did you land that without a review?! =)
<xnox> ogra_: please follow processes.
<sergiusens> popey: what's the store issue btw?
<popey> "Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later.
<popey> "
<ogra_> xnox, what should i review there ? its a seed change ... and i have to trust the guys managing that
<ogra_> xnox, admittedly i didnt know you were the autoritative instance here ... next time i'll check and ask
<xnox> ogra_: remember when you had a "heart-attack" about me changing the seed and uploading meta adding those deps?
<ogra_> xnox, yes, thats why i know that these are the bits we need to remove as the last step :)
<xnox> ogra_: it was explicitely to avoid the current breakage: when autopilot & clicks land asynchronosly and not in the right combination yet.
<xnox> ogra_: how did you know we are at the last step?
<xnox> ogra_: are you at all involved in how many steps there are?
<ogra_> xnox, i didnt, i relied on barry and robru
<barry> i thought everything was in place to tweak the ap dependencies, which i thought was the last step.  unfortunately, it's a very complex stack of packages and process
<ogra_> barry, right ... and i was expecting your lander (rob) to know ...
<xnox> ogra_: next time, i'll just revoke your upload rights =))))))))))) </kidding>
<sil2100> uh
<boiko> sil2100: hey, bfiller mentioned a dialer-app failure yesterday, is it still happening on smoke tests? I couldn't reproduce it locally
<xnox> barry: "$ adb shell click list --manifest -- and search for missing x-test keys" =) as per blueprint.
<ogra_> xnox, well, i think this is a serious problem we need to find a solution for ... i kind of have to trust the landers, else i will have to verify their work twice and three times which just wastest manpower
<barry> xnox: right.  we did that a few weeks ago
 * ogra_ thinks thats a discussion we all should have together over a drink in malta :)
<popey> \o/ Beer
<ogra_> with an idea for a better plan
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<xnox> barry: ... and at the time there were still missing things.
<sil2100> boiko: hi! Yes, but it's a flaky test it seems - I'll fill in a bug soon, but it seems sometimes we get a failure in test_call_log_item_opens_messaging
<xnox> barry: on image 31 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468461/ camera, gallery, sudoku  are not correct yet.
<sil2100> boiko: it's happening quite frequently in smoketesting
<sil2100> boiko: but re-runs usually help
<barry> xnox: yes, i just verified that on #29
<xnox> barry: i should have added a comment to execute that in the seed comment next to python-autopilot.
<boiko> sil2100: I tried to run the smoketest script locally multiple times, no single failure :/
<sil2100> grrr :|
<sil2100> boiko: you can see it here for instance: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/28:20140514.1:20140513.2/8015/dialer_app/
<sil2100> boiko: maybe you'll be able to read out something from the failure...
<sergiusens> sil2100: any luck with my silo? I was thinking of just asking ogra_ to dput directly for the initial package as well
<ogra_> i'm fine with that ... it will be held in NEW anyway
<ogra_> and get an extra review
<boiko> sil2100: so, from the failure it seems the history database is not being correctly replaced when starting the test, but I can't figure out a case where this could be happening
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1319906 this is wifi off by default on 31 the other bug is now for the missing icon for 3g/utms
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319906 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "indicator-network show wifi disabled on a bootstrap install or ota update on 31" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> popey: heh,  had that issue before :-P
<sil2100> sergiusens: I found the problem in citrain, but I'm thinking of a way to work-around it - the thing is that the case of 'a new package without any versions tagged' is a bit tricky ;)
<ogra_> sergiusens, the http://drool.popey.com/ issue ?
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks! :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: give me like up to 30 mintues after the meeting and if I don't find an easy workaround, let's have ogra_ dput directly :)
<boiko> sil2100: so, if it happens again, would you mind pinging me?
<ogra_> oh,,. meeting ...
<sil2100> boiko: sure, let me check if it happened in the latest image
<bzoltan1> seb128:  do you see any chance to promote the qtcreator-plugin-go package still today? It would be cool to demo it on Monday on Malta for folks who are interested about Go-QML.
<sergiusens> sil2100: thanks, just drop me a comment before you eod
<popey> sergiusens: bfiller 4 gallery failures on #31 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468524/
<sergiusens> popey: I'd still let it in, but that's just me
<sergiusens> popey: an autopilot failure indicates a regression not necessarily against the component it belongs to ;-)
<xnox> i see FAIL: gallery_app.tests.test_album_view.TestAlbumView.test_add_photo
<xnox> which is a known failure, what are the other 3?
<bfiller> popey: yuck
<bfiller> popey: are you talking about http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/31:20140515.1:20140513.2/8028/? I see only one failure
<bfiller> popey: or it's latest with python3 change?
<xnox> bfiller: popey is talking about http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468524/ i see only one "FAIL:" yet autopilot summary at the end reports 4.
<popey> bfiller: it's gallery revno 967 with image #31
<xnox> bfiller: currently running tests locally as well to see what's going on.
<bfiller> popey: does that correspond with bzr rev 967? just trying to understand exactly what's in it. trunk is rev 972 so would have expected that
<popey> bfiller: i just tested what was uploaded to the store, which was 967, if you want 972 tested, sergiusens should upload that
<sergiusens> 972 won't work with py3
<popey> camera 269 approved
<bfiller> sergiusens: thought we needed 972 to have python3??
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ if you have a silo, i have line 16 which was ready and free to go no
<bfiller> I'm confused
<dbarth> now
<sergiusens> popey: bfiller oh, ic...
<sergiusens> other way around
<sergiusens> bfiller: I was confused, not you...
<bfiller> sergiusens: ok :)
<bfiller> sergiusens: then we should upload 972 to store and test that right?
<xnox> well i'm running 972 from http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/ on image #31 on mako at the moment.
<xnox> it's still going....
<sergiusens> bfiller: yeah
<xnox> sergiusens: what's the difference between gallery-app-click & gallery-app-click-from-branch ?
<bfiller> xnox, sergiusens : ok, once we validate that please upload to the store
<sergiusens> xnox: since it can't be built in a chroot I added a job for people to build random branches
<sergiusens> xnox: cross built that is
<xnox> sergiusens: ah, cool. so i am using "the right one", that is gallery-app-click for the purposes to upload into the store?
<popey> sergiusens: ping me when you need more testing done.
<sergiusens> xnox: you can upload, right? I'll leave that to you
<popey> or xnox ☻
<sergiusens> popey: we should confide in xnox's results
 * xnox moment of truth
<xnox> pulling the logs....
<popey> if someone else tests it and it passes I'm happy ☻
<xnox> Ran 37 tests in 848.781s
<xnox> FAILED (failures=3)
<sergiusens> popey: he already is...
<sergiusens> there we go
 * xnox needs autopilot guru help =)
<ogra_> and thomi isnt here
<ogra_> xnox, probably elopio could help
<elopio> xnox: I can probably help. Are you testing the gallery app?
<elopio> also rvr can help with that.
<elopio> no, sorry, robotfuel, not rvr :)
<xnox> elopio: yes, in all of our logs generated we have e.g. 3 or 4 failures, yet only one "FAIL:". What are the other failures?
<xnox> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468524/
<xnox> ah, they are ERRORS:
<xnox> ERROR: gallery_app.tests.test_albums_view.TestAlbumsView.test_add_album_and_cancel
<xnox> ERROR: gallery_app.tests.test_picker_mode.TestPickerMode.test_pick_named_photo
<robotfuel> xnox: there is a real bug in the gallery app
<xnox> ERROR: gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer.TestPhotoEditor.test_photo_editor_redo_undo_revert_enhance_states
<robotfuel> at least when I checked yesterday there was
<bfiller> artmello: ^^^^
<sergiusens> robotfuel: in current gallery or proposed?
<bfiller> robotfuel, xnox, artmello : the bug we know about is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1319927 which should only cause one test to fail
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319927 in gallery-app "Adding photo to existing album not working" [Critical,New]
<sergiusens> reason I mention is that, if it's from before, we should just upload this new gallery
<sergiusens> as it brings in py3 tests
<bfiller> artmello: have you seen these other failures? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468524/
<sergiusens> or live with py2 for a couple more weeks if you want
<bfiller> sergiusens: think we need to understand if py3 causing those additional failures as they weren't there yesterday
<bfiller> but maybe something else has changed
<sergiusens> bfiller: when this was tested back then, there were no errors
<artmello> bfiller: no I haven't seem them
<sergiusens> bfiller: I recall robotfuel saying he tested with py3 and so did I (with py2)
<robotfuel> I am in a meeting I'll comment when I am out
 * xnox is rerunning tests with both python2 and python3, will file logs on launchpad when complete.
<xnox> bfiller: in addition to that one, we see 3 additional ERRORS aka autopilot exception StateNotFoundError.
<bfiller> xnox: might mean the app is getting hung due to the first failure
<bfiller> that's my guess
<xnox> bfiller: oh, are CI not using phablet-test-run? or e.g. executing each test sequentially / restarting?
<bfiller> xnox: hmn, not sure actually. maybe that's not the problem
<robotfuel> bfiller: I thought the app restarted with each test
<bfiller> you're right
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 32 DONE (finished: 20140515 16:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/32.changes ===
<robotfuel> Is failure this testing proposed image? if I flash my phone with today's image will I see it?
<robotfuel> is this failure
<robotfuel> my mouse jumped
<bfiller> robotfuel: get the click from here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/ as it has the changes necessary to make it run with py3
<bfiller> robotfuel: trying to verify if the failures are related to py3 or not
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: image 29 has no indicator on mako at all
<robotfuel> bfiller: I tested py3 on both the phone and the desktop and it worked
<balloons> didrocks, perchance you are still about. Can you tell me why you removed the sphinx docs from uitk? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/975
<sil2100> davmor2: right, since unity8 is missing there - but do you have wifi network enabled?
<davmor2> ogra_, sil2100: sorry it just has no image, the network indicator is there and shows wifi
<didrocks> balloons: see the commit message :)
<didrocks> "remove the doc generation for UITK autopilot emulator. Autopilot is in universe for now, it needs MIRing first
<didrocks> "
<balloons> didrocks, what is MIR?
<davmor2> sil2100: also my mom has just sent 2 sms so network for that is working
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: ^
<sil2100> ogra_: so it must be broken in 31..?
<xnox> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<didrocks> thanks xnox :)
<davmor2> sil2100: also in the setting app I see connections
<xnox> didrocks: it's funny how it's MIR yet wiki page describing it is MIP =)
<xnox> balloons: MIR - Main Inclusion Report, a set of criteria that needs to be fulfilled for a package to be available in main.
<didrocks> xnox: yeah :)
<xnox> balloons: packages in main, may only build-depends & depends & recommends packages in main.
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: want me to bootstrap 30
<sil2100> davmor2: could you do the same for 30 and then 31? Just to make sure
<davmor2> doing it now then
<ogra_> xnox, hmm http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/32.changes ... interesting ... something keeps python2-autopilot in place despite unseeding
<xnox> ogra_: interesting, let me check.
<ogra_> sil2100, so it seems that this new libconnectivity-cpp0 might have something to do with it ...
<ogra_> which means 30 and 31 should be broken the same way as 29
<xnox> well python-evdev removal will fail deb based python2 tests, however many we have of those left.
<xnox> but autopilot-legacy upload is fixing that, thus if -proposed is enabled they'll be fine.
<xnox> or it will fix itself once arm64/powerpc builders catch up.
<xnox> but it shouldn't affect an image at, once landed.
<sil2100> ogra_: but hm, davmor2 said that 29 wasn't broken
<sil2100> ogra_: he said that he had wifi when bootstrapping #29
<ogra_> sil2100, because it didnt have the full landing
<ogra_> iirc the indicator didnt even start on 29
<sil2100> Not sure, I think it was there, but not visible? Or am I misunderstanding now, hm
<ogra_> it seem that this new lib is for making the indicator manage the connections ... so when the indicator was fixed it startd using this
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> Ok, then I know now why you're suspecting connectivity-api
<ogra_> (thish is still total guesswork, but it seems veryy likely that this is involved)
<sil2100> Yeah, it does look as a possible culprit
<ogra_> i know cyphermox now will take a look (despite being overly busy with other stuff), we should know more in a while
<davmor2> ogra_: there are no icons on 29 but Indicator-network showed if you dragged down from the top and swiped across
<sil2100> ogra_: ^ so hm, it's strange, since duh the unity8 change related to connectivity-api seems really not regression-prone
<ogra_> davmor2, right ... then 30 had no changes and 31 had the final bits for that indicator landing
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<davmor2> hmmm 30 isn't coming up
<sil2100> davmor2: what do you mean?
<sil2100> davmor2: no network or no nothing?
<ogra_> patience
<davmor2> ah there we go just taking it's time
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> confidence :)
<xnox> autopilot-qt has a stray dependency.
<ogra_> meow
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> Okay so image 30 no indicator images, Swipe down from the top and I have network listed and it shows wifi, Settings → wifi shows available aps
<davmor2> onto 31
<ogra_> right, 30 was nearly identical to 29
<ogra_> only hadd apport changes
<sil2100> Right, wanted to make sure
<ogra_> so if you revert unity8 on 31 ... that shoould theoretically get it working again
<davmor2> ogra_: but then you have no icons right
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but are also using the old connectivity-api
<cyphermox> so after flashing, wifi is off, but that's expected
<davmor2> ogra_: also the no network in setting app only seems to affect flo and manta so lets see if mako is the same before we go reverting things
<ogra_> cyphermox, thats a regression
<cyphermox> ogra_: well, no
<cyphermox> I mean, it's disconnected
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, yes :) it behaves differently to how it did before ... unannouced
<cyphermox> the switch in the indicator in 32, on mako, is ON
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> and you can connect ?
<davmor2> in 32
<xnox> py2 -> 2 failures, py3 -> 4 failures, in gallery-app latest.
<cyphermox> I have scan results, but nothing is connected since I never entered anything
<davmor2> we were on 31
<xnox> *sigh* will debug this later tonight.
<ogra_> cyphermox, wow, did you do a clean bootstrap install ?
<xnox> ogra_: apart from gallery app nothing should be broken on image 32 after autopilot-legacy gets into the release pocket.
<xnox> (thus if something deb based fails it would need a retry later)
<cyphermox> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> xnox, awesome, so i should not need to roll back ?
<ogra_> cyphermox, that is strange
<xnox> ogra_: no need to rollback.
<cyphermox> ogra_: so far, it's the expected behavior
<ogra_> yay
<davmor2> ogra_: I haven't tested 32 only 31
<ogra_> cyphermox, sounds like ... why do we see it broken on 31 then
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/32.changes
<davmor2> So maybe 32 fixed it
<ogra_> how ?
<xnox> ogra_: and well gallery-app is broken. but we are actively trying to land/update that at the moment.
<davmor2> ogra_: magic
<ogra_> via whoopsie ?
<cyphermox> wait
<xnox> ogra_: and it must to promote an image.
<cyphermox> this is only first boot
<cyphermox> so I successfully connected to wifi, so far so good. Now I'll reboot the phone
<ogra_> xnox,  we wont promote anythign today anymore so we have tomorrow to fix it
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, we had people without either wlan or 3G after fresh boot before ...
<ogra_> on 31
<ogra_> 32 has no related changes ... so it should be broken the same way
<davmor2> cyphermox: manata and flo have no network at all
<cyphermox> well, you can't possibly get connected on first boot with wifi unless you touch something
<ogra_> also davmor2 sees no wifi settings at all in the system-settings app on flo and manta anymore
<ogra_> while mako seems to have them
<cyphermox> it's not going to magically choose a network to connect to
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox> I don't have a manta or flo, so I can't say about though
<cyphermox> *those
<ogra_> yeah, indeed
<cyphermox> so on reboot, mako is properly connected to both gsm and wifi
 * ogra_ doesnt get that ... 
<ogra_> right
<cyphermox> mako is good with networking, I can confirm this
<davmor2> ogra_, cyphermox after tea I'll do fresh bootstraps on flo and manta
<ogra_> davmor2, can yo also try 32 ?
<cyphermox> should I try an earlier image?
<kgunn> cyphermox: robru ...2 items when you get a chance, first reconfig on silo6 (i added qtubuntu rebuild), second can i get a "test only" silo for line 35 ?
<ogra_> even though it is totalyl beyond me why 31 should be any different to 32
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, davmor2 sees 31 broken
<davmor2> ogra_: will do but again after tea need to eat now :)
<cyphermox> ogra_:  on mako?
<kgunn> greyback: ^ like so
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox> how do I go about specifying the image I want to install?
<ogra_> --revision i think
<cyphermox> ok
<davmor2> cyphermox: give me one second and I will take a screenshot as soon as it comes up
<davmor2> --revision=xx
<cyphermox> flashing 31 now...
<cyphermox> I really need to get my hands on one or both of the other devices
<robru> kgunn, sorry we are totally out of silos, but I can reconfig silo 6 for you sure
<kgunn> robru: thanks!
<ogra_> asac, is there a chance we can get the networking guys more devices (flo/manta) ... awe and cyphermox both only have a mako
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-15-181553.png
<ogra_> davmor2, 31, right ?
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap
<robru> kgunn, alright, silo 6 ready to build
<davmor2> cyphermox, ogra_
<ogra_> Wellark, see the screenshot above
<davmor2> cyphermox, ogra_ : http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-15-181734.png this is what I get if I turn it on
<cyphermox> davmor2: that's a mako on 31 correct?
<ogra_> right
<davmor2> cyphermox: yeap
<cyphermox> good. then I should be able to see this as well shortly
<cyphermox> not that it's especially useful since on 32, it works :P
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> :/
<Wellark> davmor2: can you get it back to the initial satte?
<Wellark> *state
<cyphermox> but maybe with this I can get just enough information to know what's up on flo and manta
<davmor2> Wellark: I think cyphermox will shortly hopefully
<Wellark> well, I'm flashing also..
<davmor2> right tea for me back in 30
<ogra_> the weird bit is that 31 and 32 behave differently for no good reason
<cyphermox> indeed
<ogra_> unless NM secretly hooks into whoopsie now :P
<Wellark> on 32 it works?
<cyphermox> was it reported by more people than just davmor though? like, do we see the same issue in the lab?
<ogra_> Wellark, for cyphermox it works on 32 ... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/32.changes is the changeset between 31 and 32
<ogra_> cyphermox, yes, it was reported by more people
<Wellark> does that track all the android changes as well?
<Wellark> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> Wellark, no, but there werent any
<Wellark> were there some?
<ogra_> nope
<Wellark> ok.
<ogra_> last android change was from 29 to 30
<Wellark> ok. flashed 32. works.
<Wellark> let's see 31
<ogra_> but there the indicator was only half landed aynway
<ogra_> (before 31)
<ogra_> so it doesnt give us any good datapoints
<Wellark> ogra_: the unity8 side of the landing did not affect the functionality of the indicator at all
<Wellark> it's only changed the way unity8 reads the icons from the indicator
<ogra_> it affected the visuals ...
<ogra_> no indicator at all vs indicator visible
<Wellark> I mean the actual code paths run
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but you cant interact ...
<ogra_> and if it come up like http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-15-181553.png... but without indicator you are locked out of wlan
<Wellark> well, you could if you go to the bluetooth indicator first and then switch from the panel :)
<ogra_> *comes
<Wellark> ogra_: you can get the indicator visible by going inside the bluetooth indicator first
<Wellark> ogra_: but using system-settings is just the same
<Wellark> from 29-30 you can simply open system-settings Wifi page
<Wellark> and get he exact same toggle
<ogra_> right, thats another issue ... on all non mako devices system-settings wlan settings are gone
<cyphermox> ogra_: 31 appears to work just the same
<ogra_> (they are fine on mako)
<ogra_> cyphermox, bah
<Wellark> ogra_: what.. I'm running 31 and 32 just fine and seeing the system settings
<bfiller> sil2100, ogra_, robru: can someone review/ack these packaging changes for silo1 so we can get that released?
<bfiller> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-2-publish/29/
<ogra_> Wellark, on flo or manta ?
<Wellark> wait.. ogra_ do they by any change use the tablet profile on the system settings?
<sil2100> bfiller: right, so it seems ogra_ is busy, let me find someone else ;)
<robru> bfiller, in the meeting sil2100 told me he was doing that one, but if he's not then I can take a look at it after I finish silo 6
<ogra_> Wellark, not sure ... ask seb128 or Laney ... i dont think so though
 * sil2100 still writing the e-mail
<bfiller> thanks guys!
<cyphermox> sil2100:  robru: i review
<sil2100> But it's just getting someone to look at it
<Wellark> ogra_: if they do then that would explain the settings dissapeaering
<sil2100> cyphermox: thanks, it's a quick one - a new binary package and its usage
 * Wellark makes a note to check the tablet profile
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure we use the same on all devices currently ...
<sil2100> cyphermox: it's safe from my POV
<Wellark> well, then there is no reason.. unless indicator-network is not runnig
<ogra_> but let them answer that ... i dont know the system-settings code
<cyphermox> it looks fine, simple
<Wellark> but again. is someone now running a device that has the wifi disabled right now?
<ogra_> Wellark, davmor2 will shortly ...
<ogra_> (he said)
<ogra_> i'm upgrading a flo here
<ogra_> so i can get you infos about that side
<ogra_> (thought thats OTA ... might not be 100% the same)
<Wellark> ogra_, davmor2: are you doing anything else than simply running ubuntu-device-flash ?
<Wellark> or OTA
<ogra_> Wellark, davmor2 only used u-d-f
<Wellark> ok. so no scripts or any other dark magic involved.
<ogra_> with --bootstrap even
<ogra_> so it is 100% clean
<Wellark> hmm.. could that be it?
<Wellark> is it always with --bootstrap?
<ogra_> yes
<Wellark> what about plain --wipe?
<ogra_> you need that on new installs since thats the only way to get the ubuntu kernel and recovery installed
<ogra_> --wipe just formats /data
<ogra_> ok
<Wellark> umm.. new kernel and recovery..
<ogra_> after OTA on flo i have wifi ...
<ogra_> but no wifi page in settings
<sergiusens> ogra_: flashing from a pre installed image does get you a new recovery and kernel
<sergiusens> it just doesn't reboot into it during the install
<ogra_> and no network indicator either
<ogra_> sergiusens, using --bootstrap doesnt get you a new kernel ?
<Wellark> ogra_: please, stand by
<Wellark> don't touch it
<Wellark> ogra_: please open
<Wellark> /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.network
<Wellark> ogra_: flo is a tablet right?
<ogra_> yes
<Wellark> so change the [tablet] [tablet_greeter] and [tablet_wifi_settings]
 * ogra_ has the file open
<ogra_> to what
<Wellark> ogra_: ther ObjectPath=..../tablet*
<ogra_> to be phone =
<ogra_> ?
<Wellark> change them to ObjectPath=..../phone
<Wellark> yep
<ogra_> k
<sil2100> brb, jumping out to the store
<Wellark> ogra_: then reboot
<Wellark> or do restart unity8
<Wellark> that should also do it
<ogra_> rebooting
<Wellark> btw, I installed 31 with --wipe to mako and wifi is on by default
<Wellark> now trying with bootstrap
<ogra_> nothing in wlan settings nor in the indicator menu with that change
<Wellark> ogra "status indicator-network"
<ogra_> its not in the processlist
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ status indicator-network
<ogra_> indicator-network stop/waiting
<Wellark> ogra_: start indicator-network
<Wellark> as phablet user
<ogra_> starts it seems
<Wellark> ogra_: did you get indicator on the panel?
<ogra_> nope
<sergiusens> ogra_: --bootstrap boots recovery with the new kernel and then the system-image-upgrader also flashes that kernel
<ogra_> and it prints "ModemManager::ModemManager()" in the log
<ogra_> every time it starts it seems
<Wellark> ogra_: yep. that's a "feature" ignore that for now
<ogra_> sergiusens, ok, phew ... you scared me
<sergiusens> ogra_: correction, we boot into recovery with the new kernel; and then recovery flashes the kernel
<sergiusens> ogra_: in every case, recovery is the one that flashes the kernel (in the boot.img)
<ogra_> Wellark, anyway, nothing is running ...
<ogra_> and .cache/upstart/indicator-network.log has no errors
<Wellark> ogra_: what about /var/crash?
<ogra_> except the MM thing
<ogra_> Wellark, indeed :)
<ogra_> there is a .crash file
<Wellark> hmm..
<Wellark> ogra_: run the indicator manually on the shell
<ogra_> "on the shell" ?
<Wellark> /usr/lib/arm../indicator-network/indicator-network-service
<Wellark> ogra_: console
<ogra_> or-network-serviceblet:~$ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-network/indicat
<ogra_> ModemManager::ModemManager()
<ogra_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Wellark> I need that dump..
<Wellark> better yet, I need a flo
<Wellark> ogra_: is NetworkManager running?
<Wellark> ogra_: is ofono running ?
<ogra_> why would ofono run ?
<ogra_> NM is running, i'm online
<davmor2> Wellark: for that run is was as follows, adb reboot bootloader and then ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed --revision=31 --bootstrap
<ogra_> (and see it in ps)
<davmor2> s/is/it
<Wellark> davmor2: what about 32 ?
<Wellark> somebody everything magically started to work properly on 32
<ogra_> well, cyphermox didnt even have issues on 31
<sergiusens> sil2100: any updates?
<ogra_> which is ..... well .... irritating
<Wellark> ogra_: did cyphermox use --bootstrap ?
<ogra_> i would expect so
<cyphermox> I *always* do
<ogra_> right
<Wellark> ok. good. just had to check
<davmor2> Wellark: that was when I went for tea so trying 32 now
<Wellark> davmor2: wait
<Wellark> do you have that faulty system live now?
<Wellark> "faulty"
<davmor2> Wellark: no it's flashing as we speak, but I can re-flash 31 after
<Wellark> well, as long as there is any system where the wifi is disabled initially
<Wellark> except flo. it has some other issues
<davmor2> Wellark: I have manta and flo with no networking at all.  I'm going to bootstrap those after, mako shouldn't be long before it is up on 32 and I can see what happens there
<ogra_> davmor2, check /var/crash on manta
<ogra_> and: ps ax|grep indicator-network
<ogra_> see if it runs at all
 * ogra_ suspects flo and manta have the same issue 
<Wellark> what was manta?
<ogra_> N10
<Wellark> right.
<ogra_> flo is N7
<Wellark> 2013 ed.
<Wellark> right?
<ogra_> yeah
<Wellark> ogra_, davmor2: you do have a mako, too, right?
<ogra_> plars, so i guess you want to switch off tests on flo until this is fixed ...
<davmor2> ogra_: mediascanner, system-settings, unity8, indicator-network-service, thumbnailer and upstart
<ogra_> Wellark, i only have a personal mako that only runs promoted images
<ogra_> davmor2, well yes, we look for indicator network indeed :)
<davmor2> Wellark: I have mako, manta and flo
<plars> ogra_: I'm happy to leave them on as long as it's not something killing devices
<Wellark> well, who then reported that mako now boots with wifi disabled by default?
<ogra_> plars, adb should still be fine ...
<plars> ogra_: we may have incomplete results is all
<plars> ogra_: yeah
<plars> ogra_: that way when it does get fixed, we're not behind
<ogra_> Wellark, davmor2 did ... and i think popey too earlier
<ogra_> plars, ok, fine
<Wellark> ogra_: could you get me the output of
<Wellark> nmcli nm
<Wellark> nmcli d
<Wellark> from flo
<ogra_> note that i did OTA and have working wifi ... just no way to manage it
<plars> sil2100: ogra_: they clearly didn't run for this image though, so don't expect results on flo or manta for now is all
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# nmcli nm
<ogra_> RUNNING         STATE           WIFI-HARDWARE   WIFI       WWAN-HARDWARE   WWAN
<ogra_> running         connected       enabled         enabled    enabled         disabled
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# nmcli d
<ogra_> DEVICE     TYPE              STATE
<ogra_> wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
<ogra_> plars, right
<ogra_> Wellark, the NM side is totally fine ...
<Wellark> I just finished a fresh flash on mako with image 32 and --bootsrap an wifi is enabled.
<davmor2> ogra_: flo has the same crash as manta stands a chance it;s the same issue which then begs the question as to why mako works when the others don't
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, mako is the only one that also has ofono
<Wellark> well, I either need a flo, manta or a backtrace
<greyback> robru: hey, silo6 didn't reconfig, qtubuntu is missing from it still. Could you kick it please? :)
<Wellark> or being able to reproduce on mako
<Wellark> which I am not
<ogra_> Wellark, well, do you make any assumptions about ofono in your code ? the tablets both dont have 3G so there wont be any 3G connection
<ogra_> nor will there be ofono running
<robru> greyback, strange, ok
<greyback> robru: thanks
<davmor2> Wellark, ogra_, cyphermox: Right so on 32 this is what I see http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-15-190056.png  note no wifi indicator icon, however I have a list to choose from which is kinda what I expect
<Wellark> ogra_: the code *should* be able to function without ofono
<robru> greyback, you're welcome
<ogra_> davmor2, right, i would call that fine
<ogra_> (and we know about the icon issue)
<Wellark> there is a MR for the 3G icon
<ogra_> right
<Wellark> waiting for a silo
<Wellark> that's screenshot looks correct
<ogra_> well, seems the WLAN icon is missing too
<Wellark> nope
<ogra_> judging by davmor2's screenshots
<Wellark> there is no separate wlan icon
<ogra_> ah
<davmor2> ogra_: that's my point the wifi icon is missing
<davmor2> Wellark: there was when did that change
<ogra_> davmor2, right, but the issue we look at is "wlan disabled on first boot"
<Wellark> only if 3G is not connected
<ogra_> we know about the icon
 * cyphermox lunch, bbl
<ogra_> well, in any case it looks like a heisenbug ...
<ogra_> since it seems to work fine for everyone on 32
<davmor2> Wellark: let me get this straight if there is no 3g there is no wifi icon?  How do you tell if you are connected to wifi then,  or the signal strength or for that matter how would manta and flo that have no 3g ever display wifi :)
<ogra_> if there is no 3G there should be a wifi icon ... is how i understood Wellark
<Wellark> yes. if there is no wifi and no 3g
<Wellark> then you will have an icon showing wifi with a X
<ogra_> right
<Wellark> but if there is no wifi and a 3g connection then you see a mobile broadband ion
<Wellark> *icon
<ogra_> davmor2, switch off 3G
<ogra_> then you should see a wifi icon
<Wellark> yep.
<ogra_> and if you switch off both you should see the disabled wifi one
<ogra_> if i understand that right
<Wellark> yes
<davmor2> Wellark: but normally I see a wifi icon with a x on it to say that there are wifi ap's available
<ogra_> davmor2, even if 3G is up ?
<davmor2> yeap
<Wellark> well, the old indicator was a bit flaky on it's icons ;)
<Wellark> this is the way the design wants it
<ogra_> i found the old indicator quite logical ...
<ogra_> but who am i to argue with design ... :P
<davmor2> Wellark: in that case how do you know that there are wifi zones available if there is no indication for it?
<ogra_> (i'll just grow a longer thumb to reach the new back button they "designed")
<davmor2> do you just have to swipe down everywhere you go to see?
<ogra_> (SCNR)
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll buy you a thumb tip from the local magic shop :)
<Wellark> davmor2: well there are plans to have a super annoying (my personal opinion!) dialog that tells you "Hey, there are access points available!"
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> oh, like IOS
<ogra_> davmor2, well, do you see the wlan icon after disableing 3G ?
<Wellark> if it was up to me we would have separate icons for mobile data and wifi
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> same here
<davmor2> Wellark: I'm with you on that one :)
<ogra_> but after the back button issue i gave up arguing with design
<Wellark> I would actually put wifi icon per wifi adapter :)
<davmor2> Yeap with 3g knocked off I now see the icon I was expecting to see
<Wellark> I already had quite a fight convincing that we do need to show cellular strength per modem
<davmor2> wifi with a x in it
<Wellark> yep. so you don't have wifi nor you have 3g
<Wellark> you are offline.
<ogra_> Wellark, well, they answer your questions then ... i had a week long email thread on the ML where i only got "well, we decided that" in the end as answer
<ogra_> davmor2, and swtiching on wifi will get you the normal wlan icon, right ?
<Wellark> so.. now. is anyone able to reproduce the the "wifi initially disabled after --bootstrap" on mako anymore with image 32?
<davmor2> Wellark: indeed but that is the icon I expect to see which says there are wifi aps available :)
<ogra_> Wellark, doesnt look like
<davmor2> image 32 is fine let me try image 31 againa
<Wellark> I just flashed both 32 and 31 with bootstrap and everything looked fine
<Wellark> ogra_, davmor2: regarding the tablets
<ogra_> well, as long as it stays fine now i dont care about 31 ...
<ogra_> :P
<Wellark> would you be able to install ofono-phonesim-autostart package ?
<Wellark> that would provide ofono
<Wellark> just to see if indicator-network does not handle missing ofono as well as I thought
<davmor2> Wellark: no there is no network to pull it in on :D
<Wellark> ok :)
<Wellark> davmor2: you can use nmcli to connect :)
<davmor2> Wellark: let me finish flashing mako now it has started
<Wellark> ogra_, davmor2: has there been a kernel change between 30 and 32 ?
<davmor2> Wellark: no idea ogra_ ^
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> kernels are shipped with android
<ogra_> and that didnt change as we know :)
<ogra_> (our kernels didnt change since mid trusty actually)
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, 32 looks really good actually
<ogra_> even shorts app has one failure less
<ogra_> (uitk and system-settings didnt run yet though)
<sil2100> Woot
<davmor2> sil2100: and wifi is working there too :)
<sil2100> Double-woot
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> ogra_, Wellark: meh okay so this is weird this time 31 has aps in the list and the wifi is turned on,  I hope this isn't going to be some random race condition
<ogra_> stop wearing these aluminium gloves !
<davmor2> ogra_: no one told me it was safe to take of the tin foil hat and gloves
<ogra_> Wellark, well, i guess for mako we are fine then ... and i think we can let flo and manta be until tomorrow ...
<sil2100> uh
 * sil2100 goes back to tinkering then
<ogra_> sil2100, well, we need that icon fix landed asap ...
<ogra_> but given that we wont promote anything tonight anymore i guess thats also for tomorrow
<davmor2> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1319119 I added the crash file but if I try and collect on it it crashes apport
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319119 in android (Ubuntu) "Emulator x86 not functioning on amd gfx" [Undecided,New]
<robru> sil2100, oh are you still around? we're having more snakefruit rsync issues if you didn't notice. do you remember what the fix was yesterday? (or, uh, earlier today for you i guess)
<rsalveti> davmor2: haha, thanks
<Wellark> sil2100: ogra_: that iconfix is ready. just waiting for a silo.
<ogra_> Wellark, right
<Wellark> davmor2, ogra_ : if you happen to see the disabled wifi again
<davmor2> rsalveti: I added it in the hope that you can deconstruct it and maybe get something useful from it :)
<Wellark> then just stop everything
<ogra_> we will hunt you down
<sil2100> robru: hmmm... maybe Timo would know, no one informed me about those sadly ;/
<Wellark> ogra_: ok :)
<sil2100> robru: what issues are those?
<rsalveti> davmor2: sure, thanks! :-)
<robru> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ there are 8 packages spanning 4 silos that are in "no known space and time". we've lost the ability to publish anything basically
<robru> sil2100, happned to me yesterday
<Wellark> davmor2, ogra_: you could try to install ofono-phonesim-autopilot on manta and flo to see if missing ofono causes indicator-network to crash
<Wellark> you can get network up with nmcli
<ogra_> i will do that tomorrow ... i'm constantly working since over 12h now and need to go afk else my brain explodes ...
<Wellark> ogra_: oh, you, too? ;)
<Wellark> for how many weeks?
<Wellark> I lost count at some point :P
<davmor2> ogra_: but your brain can't explode until I press the button on this detonator
<ogra_> Wellark, haha
<ogra_> davmor2, stop that !! :P
<ogra_> anyway ... off to take care of that headdache ...
<davmor2> ogra_: have a good evening Sir
<davmor2> Wellark: I'll have a play and see if I can't get it up and running
<robru> sil2100, I pinged in #ubuntu-release already, no response yet, I'm off for lunch now... bbl
<davmor2> Wellark: this is what I currently see on flo and manta though http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-15-194140.png
<Wellark> davmor2, ogra_: could you guys make a comment to bug #1319906 saying that after exhaustive testing from several people we were not able to reproduce on mako with image 32
<ubot5> bug 1319906 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "indicator-network show wifi disabled on a bootstrap install or ota update on 31" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319906
<Wellark> and mark it as "Incomplete" just so it stays open if the problem comes back but also it will expire in 60 days if it doesn't come back
<Wellark> davmor2: yeah, try installing ofono-phonesim-autostart
<Wellark> and reboot
<davmor2> Wellark: yeah that is just the before
<Wellark> davmor2: could you file a bug, install gdb and try to get me a backtrace
<Wellark> if you do, then please file a bug
<Wellark> or if there is a crash file under /var/crash
<davmor2> Wellark: I've just had a thought,  I wonder if the issue with 31 was that there was no 3g/phone signal on ofono so it tripped out wifi with it maybe?  Long shot I understand but just a thought
<Wellark> would be great if that could be backtraced with LP backtracer evven
<Wellark> davmor2: good theory, but.. :)
<Wellark> the wifi disable/enable switch on totally separated code path
<davmor2> Wellark: oh well
<davmor2> Wellark: man ofono autosim pulls in some odd stuff
<davmor2> xvfb x11 libs
<Wellark> yep
<Wellark> enjoy ;)
<bfiller> xnox, sergiusens : we are good to upload 672 of gallery to store, the failures are all because of the one known bug
<sergiusens> bfiller: ok ... I'll upload (xnox ack)
<davmor2> Wellark: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-15-200029.png  note indicator is there settings → wifi still blank
<davmor2> Wellark: on a plus side I can at least try and report the indicator crash now :)
<Wellark> davmor2: try to modify the /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.network
<Wellark> on the same go
<Wellark> so that I can fix the settings if it's just that
<Wellark> davmor2: does the indicator contain the list of access points also?
<Wellark> davmor2: so on that file
<Wellark> all the ObjectPath= lines
<Wellark> that contain "tablet"
<Wellark> replace with "phone"
<Wellark> then reboot and see if the wifi settings magically populate
<davmor2> Wellark: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-15-200456.png
<davmor2> I'll reboot
<davmor2> Wellark: so oddly both with tablet and phone in those settings it look like it briefly lists the network connections maybe 1 second and then reverts to empty
<davmor2> Wellark: I'll do a fresh bootstrap tomorrow though and test it properly then
<Wellark> davmor2: if the list goes empty then indicator-network probably has crashed
<Wellark> though upstart should bring it up again straight away..
<Wellark> I need to get myself a manta or flo somewhere
<Wellark> or somebody needs to get me a backtrace
<Wellark> there should be a crashfile under /var/crash
<Wellark> although the one that is there right now is probably just the ofono missing crash
<davmor2> Wellark: I just cleared it down I'll run a manual retrace on manta's but that is waiting till tomorrow to late tonight
<davmor2> I'll see if flo has a new crash now though
<Wellark> davmor2: if you have the stamina,could you nuke /var/crash and get a "clean" crashfile after ofono-phonesim-autostart has been installed
<davmor2> Wellark: _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_indicator-network_indicator-network-service.32011.crash
<Wellark> davmor2: ok, thanks!
<davmor2> _usr_sbin_ofonod.0.crash
<Wellark> oh.
<Wellark> if ofono crashes
<Wellark> then it will crash indicator-network now
<Wellark> as I'm intentionally letting dbus problems raise exceptions that are not catched
<Wellark> so ofono crash would explain why the indicator misbehaves
<Wellark> (after I've fixed the crash when ofono is not available at all)
<Wellark> although..
<Wellark> is it really so that ofono is not seeded to manta or flo?
<Wellark> davmor2: did ofono-phonesim-autostart also pull in ofono package?
<davmor2> Wellark: I have no idea
<Wellark> awe said that there is a known crasher on ofono
<Wellark> that is waiting to be landed
<Wellark> that might be affecting flo and manta
<Wellark> awe_: ^
<davmor2> Wellark: I need to go sorry,  I'll try and get manta's crash uploaded tomorrow after the landing meeting so about 10am bst  and we can pick it up again then
<Wellark> davmor2: np. I need to eod too
<Wellark> davmor2: thanks!
<awe_> Wellark, there's a very specific crash that can happen during autopilot testing on flo and manta as they have no rild running
<awe_> Wellark, AFAIK, nobody has hit this crash in a production scenario...
<Wellark> sure, this was not a production scenario
<Wellark> more close to an AP encironment
<awe_> sergiusens, I thought you were going to update the status to "tested"
<sergiusens> awe_: yes
<awe_> it's not
<awe_> ;)
<Wellark> awe_: is ofono seeded on the tablet images?
<sergiusens> awe_: no it is
<sergiusens> Wellark: yes
<awe_> as far as I know it is
<sergiusens> the seed is common
<awe_> thanks sergiusens
<Wellark> so tablet images have ofono installed?
<Wellark> is it running?
<awe_> yes
<awe_> yes
<awe_> yes
<Wellark> ok. good.
<awe_> at least for the autopilot tests
<sergiusens> installed, but probably not started as the rild upstart event never happens; haven't looked really
<Wellark> I meant on "production"
<awe_> I don't have a tablet, so I can't verify whether it's started on a table in the non-AP case
<Wellark> oh, well. I will need to get myself a tablet as well
<Wellark> what an interesting situation
<awe_> probably not, as it won't get a rild-started event from the rild upstart job ( see /etc/init/rild.conf )
<sergiusens> awe_: Wellark $ adb shell status ofono
<sergiusens> ofono stop/waiting
<Wellark> us not having HW :P
<awe_> I have more phones than I know what to do with...
<awe_> tablets are not important in my world
<awe_> ;D
<sergiusens> awe_: I'll trade a mako for a manta ;-)
<awe_> sorry, I only have one mako
<Wellark> oh, well.. until someone gives me a flo or mako I'm just going to mark all bugs coming from them as "Opinion" ;)
<awe_> Wellark, you don't have a phone???
<Wellark> sorry. was supposed to be manta
<Wellark> :)
<awe_> ah, ok
<awe_> whew
<Wellark> ok. eod
<Wellark> bye.
<awe_> Wellark, did the indicator icon fix land?
<dobey> awe_: there's a network-indicator in the panel again on 32 for me
<awe_> dobey, sweet, 3g?
<dobey> awe_: i'm on wifi at the moment, and the wifi icon is there. cellular bars too.
<awe_> ok, thanks...I'm re-flashing myself
<dobey> awe_: and turning off wifi shows the [L] for LTE yes
<awe_> ;)
<awe_> dobey, still broken for me on mako
<awe_> ;(
<bfiller> robru: could you reconfigure silo 8 as I've added address-book there
<robru> bfiller, can it wait until silo 1 finished publishing? will save you an extra rebuild that way
<bfiller> robru: that's fine, any eta when that publish might finish?
<robru> bfiller, should be soon. it was blocked all day by an infrastructure issue, but cjwatson fixed it just moments ago so everything should be working normally as of right now
<bfiller> robru: cool
<bfiller> robru: if I'm not around and you happen to notice the publish finish just go ahead and reconfig and rebuild if you don't mind
<robru> bfiller, sure thing
<bfiller> will be back later tonight to test
<sergiusens> doanac: the time has come, can you do a full ci run on silo 3?
<doanac> sergiusens: sure thing.
<sergiusens> doanac: thanks
<doanac> sergiusens: you have the new link to the spreadsheet handy?
<sergiusens> doanac: I use the meta sheet from robru
<sergiusens> doanac: http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
<robru> doanac, and that page links to the spreadsheet in the top bar
<doanac> robru: i love this: http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/train.gif
<robru> doanac, lol! I was wondering how long until somebody noticed that! ;-)
<dobey> awe_: weird. my mako has the wifi icon too (i have all on my hammerhead)
<dobey> awe_: are you flashing devel, or devel-proposed?
<awe_> dobey, the bug was that the wrong 3g icon was used, so that's why it's working for you
<awe_> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/fix-3g-icon/+merge/219726
<awe_> unfortunately, there's no silo for this fix yet
<awe_> ;(
<robru> bfiller, ok, silo 1 merged and silo 8 reconfigged and building: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/67/console
<bfiller> robru: awesome, thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome!
<doanac> sergiusens: kicked off a job: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/andy-smoke-daily-test/14/console
<doanac> i'll check back with the results later tonight
<sergiusens> thanks
<robru> alright, I'm going to run some errands, does anybody need anything before i go?
<robru> bbiab
<dobey> awe_: oh! i thought you were talking about the indicator not showing up at all :)
<awe_> I was...  if the icon can't be found, it doesn't show up at all!
<awe_> all I see are signal bars
<awe_> when the phone is actually on 3g
<dobey> awe_: i mean, the bug about the indicator not showing up at all
<dobey> not the 3g icon only :)
<awe_> I wasn't aware there was another bug
<dobey> awe_: there was a big change to the network indicator that landed in i think image 29, so 29 and 30 didn't have an indicator at all. don't know about 31, but with 32 and a new unity8, it came back
<awe_> right
<awe_> in my opinion it's still broken for mako
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, I wonder if I'll be able to see that issue...  my 3G doesn't work most of the time.
<awe_> well, if it does work you won't know it.  ;)-
<ToyKeeper> No idea why.  Another phone here uses the same provider and works fine.
<awe_> ToyKeeper, have you filed a bug?
<awe_> 3g not working properly is the kinda thing that keeps me up at night
<ToyKeeper> Until recently, I didn't even know if it *could* work...  and then it just suddenly worked one day.
<ToyKeeper> I had been meaning to flash android on it to test, but never seemed to find time.
 * ToyKeeper tries image 32
<dobey> awe_: know how to disable LTE so i'm forced down to 3G?
<awe_> yea, I believe /usr/share/ofono/scripts/set-tech-preference umts will do the trick
<awe_> and conversely, just use "lte" to switch back
<dobey> either "lte" doesn't work for that, or once the icon's broken it stays broken
<dobey> but setting it to umts does result in the brokenness you describe
<dobey> ok, got lte icon back after a reboot
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<thomi> plars: doanac fginther: any idea where I can find a list of tests that are run on the dashboard, and their corrosponding bzr branches? That must be stored somewhere, right?
<doanac> thomi: i don't know about their corresponding branches, but the tests we run come from: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/jenkins/testconfig.py#L51
<robru> kgunn, building in silo 1: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-1-build/49/console
<thomi> doanac: yeah, I relly need the bzr branches. Maybe in phablet-tools
<robru> boiko, building in silo 14: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-1-build/44/console
<robru> greyback, building in silo 17: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-1-build/56/console
<doanac> thomi: cupstream2distro-config? i don't think phablet-tools is going to have anything like that
<doanac> well - phablet-click-test-setup might.
<thomi> that's what I was thinking
 * thomi reads the source
<doanac> thomi: i've got to grab dinner. good luck
<thomi> cheers
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-16
<bfiller> robru: you still around?
<robru> bfiller, I can be, for a small price ;-)
<robru> bfiller, just kidding, what's up?
<bfiller> robru: haha :)
<bfiller> robru: on silo 8 the MR for address-book-app looks like it was included but for some reason a new versions didn't get pushed to the ppa
<robru> hmmm
<robru> bfiller, oh is it a no-change rebuild?
<bfiller> robru: was basically a dummy MR just to force a rebuild but didn't have any real changes
<bfiller> robru: yes
<robru> right
<robru> ok, i saw the same thing earlier today, there seems to be a new bug that makes no-change rebuilds not get uploaded. i can make it go by forcing it through, one sec
<bfiller> ok cool
<robru> bfiller, yeah, here we go: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/68/console for future reference I think it's now necessary to check the 'FORCE_BUILD' option when doing no-change rebuilds.
<bfiller> robru: got it, thanks
<robru> sergiusens, doanac hey what ever happened in silo 3? how did that ci run go? anything i can do to help?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 33 building (started: 20140516 02:10) ===
<sergiusens> robru: I think we are good http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/andy-smoke-daily-test/14/console
<sergiusens> robru: nothing tool wise broke, so I'm setting testing to done; those test take 4 hours to run btw :-P
<robru> sergiusens, sweet, I'll publish it ;-)
<plars> thomi: phablet-click-test-setup pulls the branch location and revno by looking at the click package manifest
<plars> thomi: also, I had a question for you
<thomi> plars: I figured it out in the end, thanks tho :)
<thomi> plars: shoot
<plars> thomi: hit a very strange subunit2junitxml/autopilot issue recently
<plars> thomi: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Touch/view/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Smoke/job/utopic-touch-flo-smoke-daily/57/console
<plars> thomi: or for the pastebin of the interesting bits...
<plars> thomi: scroll down to the bottom of: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463064/
<thomi> oooh
<thomi> tasty traceback :)
<plars> thomi: fortunately it seems to be pretty rare
<plars> thomi: but it was slightly annoying since the test had clearly run and produced results, but we couldn't get at them since they didn't convert correctly
<thomi> plars: are you able to link me to the subunit file that caused this? is it stuill around?
<plars> thomi: yep, I was just digging it out
<plars> one sec
<plars> thomi: you can pull it from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-flo-smoke-daily/57/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_clock_app/
<thomi> plars: and what's the command line you use when running it through subunit2xml?
<thomi> hmnmm, it seems to parse it OK for me
<plars> thomi: cat ${odir}/test_results.subunit | subunit2junitxml > ${odir}/test_results.xml
<thomi> huh
<plars> thomi: that's from the script, odir is the output dir
<thomi> sure
<thomi> I notice that there's some non-subunit-related binary data in the stream, I wonder where that comes from
<thomi> plars: I'll talk to lifeless and see what he things
<thomi> *thinks
<plars> thomi: cool. thanks
<thomi> no worries
<thomi> plars: still around?
<thomi> plars: if so, are you able to tell me what the locale env vars for the machine that crashed are?
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> oh hi robru :)
<robru> Mirv, hey what's up?
<Mirv> I wonder if any core dev is around at this hour
<Mirv> robru: just clicking on the same publish
<robru> Mirv, oh, funny
<robru> Mirv, actually that packaging change was done by ken, he's core dev, so basically auto-approve
<robru> Mirv, wow, is it 9PM already? i should sign off ;-)
<Mirv> robru: you're correct, it's ok to publish then
<Mirv> robru: maybe :)
<robru> Mirv, alright, I leave the rest of it in your hands... good night!
<Mirv> good night!
<Mirv> I think I'll try if I can test the gallery app click package myself and upload
<bzoltan1> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> bzoltan1: I was pinged already, if I guess correctly
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  Yes, sorry for double ping
<Mirv> no prob, you have landing-019, and it must be magically good since it was allocated at 04:00:00 according to jenkins
<bzoltan1> Mirv: The Silo9 is done with the build. I have tested the package on my desktop and the ubuntu-sdk.desktop file is back in business
<bzoltan1> Mirv: let's ask pitti to ack it when he arrives
<Mirv> yep, the link is https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-019-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu_3.0.1+14.10.20140516-0ubuntu1.diff
<bzoltan1> Mirv: do you know anybody form the west coast who might be still active for an ack on that package?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: pitti seems now active on #ubuntu-devel
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  I pinged him. How can I see that he acked?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: by the way that he said "it's fine". publishing.
<bzoltan> Mirv: cool
<bzoltan> Mirv:  will the she-hoo-hoo ping me if the package is blocked on some black magic?
<Mirv> bzoltan: well the choo choo already told that the packages are migrating, I think its visibility stops about there
<Mirv> bzoltan: it's migrating to release pocket alright https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/3.0.1+14.10.20140516-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> so in 15 minutes or so it's available for all
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  Of course ... thanks
<Mirv> dbarth: just tell which landing you want first, there are so many and so few silos that maybe best to proceed one at a time
<Mirv> (and well landing-018 is already there)
<bzoltan1> Mirv: I am cleaning up teh silo19, so that will be back at your disposal soon
<Mirv> bzoltan1: yeah, but I wouldn't like to give 1/3 of the silos to dbarth alone :)
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  is there a protocol or policy to bribe the CI Train? :D
<Mirv> naturally it's all non-formal and not admitted :)
 * bzoltan1 has still a lot to learn :)
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> Mirv: "all you silos are belong to us" ;)
<dbarth> so yeah, let me streamline that
<mardy> asac: hi! In case you are still not convinced that keeping trunk in sync with what's in the archive is a bad idea, have a look here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/utopic
<mardy> asac: teams are resorting to develop on other branches ("staging", "development", "master"), and then making a MP to merge this development branch into trunk
<mardy> asac: and in this way the commit history becomes meaningless, we only see huge commits of many different features, with meaningless commit messages
<mardy> like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/utopic/revision/1185
<sil2100> mardy: right - I'm not a big fan of this approach, UITK uses staging as well but they prepare a full meaningful changelog on new releases, which is good
<sil2100> dbarth: hi! I sadly cannot assign any silos for your landings right now :< All the components are already 'locked'
<sil2100> dbarth: would be nice if silo 018 could progress!
<dbarth> you can remove line 17 as well
<dbarth> so i think i cleaned all of our previous landing requests, and merging all of that into one mega OA silo
<sil2100> dbarth: ah! Missed the comment there, ok, let me purge it
<dbarth> all on line 43
<dbarth> ie line 43 is our mega silo
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: woke up this morning, mako's wifi was turned off, so I guess there is a problem with the wifi somewhere along the lines
<dbarth> the rest, i've commented on the individual lines
<davmor2> really not here yet so sods off
<sil2100> davmor2: hi! Oh, suddenly it turned off without any intervention?
 * Mirv archives landed requests, starts to be too much to scroll all the time
<sil2100> Mirv: o/
 * sil2100 sighs
<ogra_> hmm, you might have noticed that image 33 above never resturned a success command .... this is because it never finished building
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> (like all other images that were built tonight for all falvours, all arches)
<sil2100> I wonder why installing that jenkins plugin takes so much time
<sil2100> oh
<sil2100> ogra_: infra problems?
<ogra_> looks more like a package problem ... see #ubuntu-devel
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> And we seem to be having some jenkins issues
<ogra_> well, if that uses fresh chroots that might be related
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, you are installing it yourself?
<sil2100> didrocks: no, I filled an RT, prepared the charm, but webops somehow 'take a long time'
<sil2100> didrocks: I poked yesterday late at night even, there was someone looking at it but only assessed the time required
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> And there doesn't seem to be anyone around webops right now
<didrocks> yeah, what colin told yesterday, nobody in the morning time this week
<sil2100> Mirv: what was the result of you yesterday investigation with failing system-settings tests?
<Mirv> sil2100: bug #1319711 , but I seem to have missed answering it. so the thing is that I don't see it either, so it's somehow test infra related.
<ubot5> bug 1319711 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "test_tz_list_initially_empty started failing in image #29" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319711
<Mirv> I marked it as incomplete now, since really I don't know what to do next about it
<Mirv> I'm running it once more now with #32
<sil2100> hm, as per Laney's comment, it doesn't seem to be caused by any specific change - it might be flaky, but it failed again on 32
<Mirv> popey: if you happen to have bandwidth for app testing, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.974_armhf.click would be ready and includes the changes bfiller released as .deb earlier
<popey> Mirv: sure thing
<Mirv> popey: hmm, maybe to apt-get update + dist-upgrade on top of #32 too, since the other components are otherwise not there..
<Mirv> s/to/do/
<popey> ok
<Mirv> "image download support in browser", webbrowser-app, content-hub, address-book-app. I'm not sure if there's anything in there that'd break the new gallery-app if they're not installed, though.
<Mirv> maybe content-hub
<Mirv> (yep, no failure on #32 either with u-s-s)
<Laney> I don't understand why it started failing or why it doesn't happen locally
<ogra_> Laney, well, it clearly started when tzdata got updated ... indeed that might be coincidence ...
<seb128> do we have video recording of those failing tests?
<ogra_> we have a second failure now, also in a tz related test
<Laney> you're still stuck on that?
<Laney> it'd reproduce locally if it was something like that surely
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/32:20140515.2:20140513.2/8044/ubuntu_system_settings/
<ogra_> test_searching_tz_not_found and test_manual_tz_selection
<ev> sil2100: always a good idea to test things in the cloud first :)
<popey> To the cloud!
<ev> hahaha
 * didrocks still see a nice blue sky here
<sil2100> I usually test run it on the ground, but cloud is the future
<sil2100> It's raining heavily here
 * ogra_ imagines popey standing in front of a red doubledecker with scarf and leather cap when saying that 
<popey> I was thinking more an orange box
<ogra_> haha
<didrocks> popey: nice orange box talk on linux unplugged btw :)
<popey> hehe
 * didrocks is always under the impression to run/exercise with popey at lunch time
<popey> I'd slow you down.
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<popey> Mirv: testing gallery now, will let you know outcome..
<popey> wow, people are actually leaving comments and ratings on apps!
<didrocks> oh nice :)
<Laney> Mirv: can someone CIish help us determine what's different?
<popey> its turning into a bug tracker
<Mirv> popey: ok!
<didrocks> ah… :(
<didrocks> not unsurprising I guess
<Mirv> Laney: psivaa possibly...
<asac> mardy: thats a visualization problem, no? you can use bzr log --include-merges or something to see the merged revisions
<mardy> asac: yes, but launchpad.net doesn't do that
<mardy> asac: the problem is that we have all tools built around the idea of "trunk" as development branch
<psivaa> Mirv: Laney: i'm taking a look to see if there is on our side interfering but this wasn't failing up until image 28
<sil2100> dbarth: regarding line 11 - that's for utopic, right?
<Laney> psivaa: yeah, I'm not blaming your side but it's quite hard to determine what changed
<Laney> ci.debian.net gives you a nice summary at the start of its output of the differences between subsequent runs :-)
<psivaa> Laney: understand
<asac> mardy: its quiet normal tools are trailing reality if there is change. biggest mistake one can make is to put oneself into a "tools cage"
<Laney> the latest output says it can't find the field
<Laney> which is quite curious indeed
<Laney> the objectName seems to be there
<asac> e.g. make the tools dictate what and how you do things
<Laney> ogra_: the autoreport setting should work properly now btw
<dbarth> sil2100: nope, that's primarily for 14.04
<ogra_> Laney, so i heard ... waiting for the next promotion to test myself :)
<sil2100> dbarth: so, you want a silo for 14.04 for that landing, right?
<dbarth> sil2100: yes, please
<dbarth> this is SRU material as i was putting in the comment box
<popey> Mirv: Ran 37 tests in 853.308s
<popey> FAILED (failures=2)
<Mirv> popey: add_photo is quite normal, what's the other one?
<popey> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7472056/
<ogra_> oh, wow, the filemanager got pretty useless
<popey> victor filed a bug for that last night, but i can't reproduce it
<ogra_> it allows you to go to / but doesnt display anything
<popey> bug 1320032
<ubot5> bug 1320032 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Filemanager starts in "/" and shortcuts in Places are bad" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320032
<ogra_> Laney, confirmed ... on my flo i have a lot of .uploaded files :D
 * ogra_ hugs Laney ... thanks so much !
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> but tapping on "Previous error reports" does not open the browser with them
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> it used to do that a while ago
<Mirv> popey: weird output, there's a bunch of "ERROR: gallery_app...":s, one "FAIL: gallery_app...", and then it says two failures at the end
<sil2100> Yay!
<Mirv> popey: maybe rerun or then we'll just ping bfiller on testing the click package too
<popey> Mirv: ok, reboot and re-run
<ogra_> Laney,
<ogra_> ** (process:2523): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/privacypolicy?crashdb':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/privacypolicy?crashdb' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<ogra_> want a bug ?
<ogra_> hmm, tapping on previous error reports prints actually nothing like i havent tapped
<ogra_> *hasnt
<Laney> you clicked privacy policy?
<Laney> that works for me
<ogra_> privacy policy prints the above ... but doesnt open anything
<ogra_> previous error reports prints nothing
<dholbach> hiya
<ogra_> Laney, bug 1320154
<ubot5> bug 1320154 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "browser related actions do not work in privacy settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320154
<dholbach> does anyone know how to fix this? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-1317683-update-template/+merge/219669 - does it just need to be re-run?
<popey> dholbach: W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers_daily_ubuntu_dists_utopic_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<popey> looks odd, psivaa may be able to investigate
<dholbach> cool, thanks popey and psivaa
<popey> looks like network cut during apt-get update
<popey> Mirv: Ran 37 tests in 852.997s
<popey> FAILED (failures=3)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7472115/
<ogra_> Wellark, do you have a silo for the icon already ?
<ogra_> would be nice to have that landed before the next image build
<ogra_> (since its so trivial)
<Mirv> popey: bah. maybe we need a reassurance from bill before putting it to store then at least.
<sil2100> Wellark: are you up already?
<psivaa> Mirv: Laney: sil2100: So you might have seen the next run on ubuntu_system_settings has finished all passing.
<psivaa> Laney: It does appear to be flaky/ racy when click_tz_search_field being used
<Laney> psivaa: that's without any changes?
<psivaa> yes. given the fact that rev 702 in ubuntu_system_settings is about improving performance in  tz search, i'd be more inclined to suspect that commit for this flakiness.
<Laney> no
<psivaa> there is also 'Autopilot test refactoring: add emulators and helpers' in rev700. which includes click_tz_search_field
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks for the analysis
<Laney> The failures are about autopilot not beingn able to find elements
<Laney> It's probably going to be in the tests themselves
<Laney> thanks
<psivaa> Laney: sil2100: np. sorry, i could not find any other reasons :)
<psivaa> popey: i've kicked rebuild on that MP.
<Mirv> psivaa: oh! so it's indeed flaky. I've never had a run locally though with success so far.
<sil2100> Mirv: you mean, system-settings?
<sil2100> didrocks: do you still have your scripts for rolling-back changes easily? ;)
<psivaa> Mirv: yea, i dint expect it to pass tbh, but it did :)
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, it's in lp:cupstream2distro
<didrocks> citrain/manual/reverter
<greyback> sil2100: hey, am testing silo17, functional testing works fine, but the autopilot tests are out of date and fail with recent unity8. What's the policy there? We deny landing until AP fixed, or allow?
<didrocks> sil2100: you need upload rights though
<sil2100> uh!
<sil2100> greyback: silo17 you say? I just published it as it was marked 'testing done', ouch
<greyback> sil2100: ah, I had added the comment underneath, then came here to ask you. Oww
<sil2100> greyback: but it's a keyboard landing so I guess it shouldn't affect unity8 autopilot tests normally? Or how do the tests look?
<sil2100> hm
<greyback> sil2100: it shouldn't affect unity8 AP tests. OSK test are just out of date, need updating for the new scopes stuff in unity8
<sil2100> greyback: how did you do the autopilot testing? It shouldn't all fail
<sil2100> Ah
<greyback> sil2100: they all fail
<sil2100> You mean OSK AP tests
<greyback> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> greyback: ah, don't worry about that, so... not sure what's the *exact* situation with OSK tests, but from my OSK-development experience those are completely out-of-date and for now not being taken into consideration
<sil2100> greyback: we don't run them on smoketesting as well
<greyback> sil2100: ah ok, good to know. Thanks!
<sil2100> Actually, I think it's finally time to start thinking about updating them and running on every image!
<sil2100> greyback: anyway, phew, thanks for testing - no worries, usually running the 'test plan' for the component is enough to check if nothing is broken
<greyback> sil2100: ok  noted, thank you
<sil2100> greyback: np and thank you for picking up the responsibilities of a lander :)
<ogra_> sil2100, sysvint autopkgtest failed ... seems we have to wait longer
<sil2100> ogra_: crap, well, this way our first-built image today might actually fix the segfault as well
<sil2100> I mean, have the fix for the segfault
<ogra_> sil2100, right, but it will have 100 other changes ... i would have liked a dedicated image for the indicator
<ogra_> there landed a ton of stuff last night
<cjwatson> eh, don't panic yet
<ogra_> which isnt in any image yet
<ogra_> cjwatson, i dont panic :)
<sil2100> ;)
<cjwatson> I'm waiting for a response from pitti; if it's a testbed failure near the end, as it looks, I might force it
<cjwatson> however as it happens I'm testing image builds locally with -proposed at the moment, and you're going to have another failure
<cjwatson> ./live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/70-reconfigure-autopilot.chroot:10:dpkg -l python-autopilot >/dev/null 2>&1 && dpkg-reconfigure python-autopilot
<ogra_> hmm why is that
<ogra_> we didnt have it in 32 yesterday evening
 * ogra_ chacks -changes 
<cjwatson> Didn't python-autopilot get removed?
<cjwatson> Note that dpkg -l may return zero even if a package is not installed
<ogra_> nope, autopilot-qt still keeps it
<cjwatson> My test build against -proposed didn't include it, but I guess I can investigate that
<ogra_> ah, bah, xnox dropped the dep last night
<ogra_> i guess we can drop that line from livecd-rootfs then
<cjwatson> dpkg -l returning zero just means that dpkg has heard of the package, not that it's actually installed
<ogra_> or move it to python3
<cjwatson> we should fix the buggy test if we keep it
<xnox> ogra_: cjwatson: why should python-autopilot required to be configured?
<cjwatson> to get the phablet user into the autopilot group
<cjwatson> see the comments in the file
<ogra_> xnox, thats legacy code i think ... but i'm a bit scared to just wipe it ... we need some usable image for the weekend and have a lot other breakage atm
<cjwatson> I'll fix it to be more tolerant
<ogra_> thanks !
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<cjwatson> ogra_: Does http://paste.ubuntu.com/7472656/ look OK to you?  It calls the right dpkg-reconfigure command here in a stripped-down test, at least
<cjwatson> ogra_: Sorry, make that http://paste.ubuntu.com/7472658/
<ogra_> cjwatson, looks fine, yep
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK, uploaded.  Lucky I happened to be testing locally ...
<ogra_> yeah, thanks for doing that for touch actually :)
<cjwatson> Well, only on i386 since I don't have a handy armhf builder locally, but good enough
<mardy> would it be possible to setup Jenkins to run on every MP targetting ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/master?
<thostr_> sil2100: line 27 is the network crash fix
<sil2100> thostr_: excellent!
<sil2100> Assigning
<ogra_> sil2100, lets refrain from landing until we have an image built with the reaminings from the night though
<ogra_> so that the indicator bits get a clean image on their own
<ogra_> livecd-rootfs should migrate with the next publisher run, then i'll trigger an image build right away
<sil2100> ogra_: sure, but a silo for testing is a good idea in overall
<sil2100> No hurry
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, yeah, i just mean the final switch :)
<sil2100> ogra_: right ;) No worries!
<ogra_> i just want to get the piled upp mess out of the way first
<ogra_> ok, livecd-rootfs migrated ... triggering an image
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<sil2100> Now this is one of the busiest Fridays ever
<sil2100> Ok, maybe not ever
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> Busiest since like 3 weeks!
<ogra_> yeah, at least
<ogra_> actually busy week ... i didnt get any of my own stuff done
<ogra_> bah, the bot was offline when the build started ...
<ogra_> just imagine it said something :P
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> oh, wait, no
<ogra_> it still waits for 33 to finish .P
<sil2100> === Image build #34 started ... ;p ? ===
<popey> sil2100 is now a bot
<sil2100> popey: I prefer the term 'non-organic human'
<ogra_> it will pick it up
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> in 6min when the checker job runs next
<ogra_> it was just still waiting for 33 to appear :P
<sil2100> Ok, I guess it's time for me grabbing some lunch
<plars> ogra_: yeah, I was just wndering... what happened on 33?
<ogra_> plars, the builders exploded
<ogra_> all of them ... all flavours all arches
 * plars whistles
<ogra_> :)
<plars> ogra_: any idea why?
<ogra_> yep, sysvinit was borked
<ogra_> packages that have upstart job failed to install
<ogra_> *an upstart job
<plars> ouch
<ogra_> sysvinit is fixed now ... then we found another issue with the dropping of the python2 autopilot bits ... which was hardcoded in livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> both are fixed now
<ogra_> an image is building ... cross your toes :)
<ogra_> oh
 * ogra_ just notices that we are actually *building 33*
<ogra_> because of the failed build system-image indeed never had a 33
<bfiller> Mirv: do you know if a click for gallery-app got released into the store based on silo 8 from last night?
<Mirv> bfiller: not yet. popey had some mixed AP results (also 1-2 other failures besides the often happening add_photo one), so we were wanting to get a confirmation from you on whether to upload it
<Mirv> bfiller: I did build it at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/ (974)
<thostr_> Wellark: davmor2: packages for indicator crash ready to be tested in silo 11
<bfiller> Mirv: right, I'm seeing the same failed AP tests but those are all the result of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1319927
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319927 in gallery-app "Adding photo to existing album not working" [Critical,In progress]
<bfiller> Mirv, popey : I think we're good to upload it as the failures are known and unrelated to this change, and being worked on
<Mirv> bfiller: ok then, I can upload it
<ogra_> thostr_, hmm, i have a romaing icon ... but at least wlan is there
<ogra_> (on flo)
<bfiller> Mirv: thank you :)
<ogra_> Wellark, ^^
<popey> Mirv: bfiller ack
<Mirv> gallery-app done (https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/)
<ogra_> (assuming the triangle with R means roaming)
<Mirv> and with that, see you on Sun/Mon
<popey> Mirv: bfiller approved
<popey> Mirv: safe travels
<bfiller> Mirv: see you soon
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<Mirv> thanks
<davmor2> thostr_, Wellark: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/indicator.png that is mako
<davmor2> manta sorry
<davmor2> thostr_, Wellark: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-16-145440.png and this is flo
<davmor2> Wellark: do you want me to see what happens if I turn on manta's wifi?
<ogra_> grmbl
<davmor2> ogra_: see your network was only kept up by the lack of devices connecting due  to this bug ;)
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> ogra_: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/indicator.png manta and http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-16-145440.png flo
<ogra_> my dhcp server died
<davmor2> ogra_: E:TOO_MANY_CONNECTIONS
<ogra_> davmor2, my flo connects fine here ...
<ogra_> but i also see the roaming triangle
<davmor2> ogra_: mine was bootstrapped so no network was setup
<davmor2> ogra_: so in that respect it is correct
<ogra_> ah, but if you tap one you get the dialog etc
<ogra_> ?
<davmor2> ogra_: manta on the other hand Wrong
<ogra_> yeah, but thats definitely not the indicators fault
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah I'm connected on flo now
<ogra_> perfect
<ogra_> now we need to get rid of the roaming thingie :)
<Wellark> davmor2, ogra_: I'm back
<Wellark> where are we?
<ogra_> Wellark, looks fine but we see a roaming icon additionally
<ogra_> Wellark, http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-16-145440.png
<ogra_> manta doesnt work at all, but i blame NM here
<ogra_> the indicator is there and looks fine
<davmor2> ogra_: hang on I haven't tried turning the wifi on yet
<davmor2> I was waiting patiently to see if anyone want info from it in it's current state first
<ogra_> well, it should come up switched on by default ...
<ogra_> and i suspect there is some lower level issue
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed
<ogra_> the mantas in the lab started failing before the indicator landed
<davmor2> I blame rsalveti bound to be his fault
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> what?
<rsalveti> lol
<Wellark> hmm..
<ogra_> they already have the worldcup ... they can take some extra blame :P
<rsalveti> oh, sure
<rsalveti> hahah
<ogra_> heh
<Wellark> ogra_, davmor2: OK, so indicator came alive but tells you are roaming..
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, manta NM seems to misbehave since a while
<davmor2> rsalveti: you looked at android on manta didn't you, I'm not saying you changed anything you just looked ;)
<ogra_> Wellark, right
<Wellark> whoops.. seems I'm not initializing the roaming boolen properly
<ogra_> better than the segfault though
<ogra_> :)
<Wellark> should I include the roaming fix to that silo as well?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we still have to wait for the image thats currently building
<ogra_> so you have time
<Wellark> uh, oh
<Wellark> my wife just informed me that our son is missing..
<Wellark> have to go look for him
<Wellark> thostr_, ogra_: --^
<Wellark> will ping you once he is found
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> good luck
<Wellark> if I don't make it back before you guys start to make images, could we still land with the roaming icon?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> as long as it is functional and we know it will be fixed soon we're fine
<Wellark> have to go now..
<ogra_> argh !!!
<ogra_> build failed again
<bzoltan1> robru: may I get a Silofor line 28?
<bzoltan1> rsalveti: ^
 * ogra_ curses madly
<sil2100> ogra_: ?!
<bzoltan1> sil2100: may I get a Silofor line 28?
<sil2100> bzoltan1: sure, assigning right now :)
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  you read my mind :)
<sil2100> bzoltan1: 17 for you o/
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> sil2100, looks like some lockfile issue
<ogra_> it finished successfully but didnt publish
 * sil2100 really likes boiko's landing which will be published just now
<sil2100> ogra_: uh ;/
<boiko> sil2100: :)
<sil2100> thostr_: I'm m&c'ing your silo if anything o/
<thostr_> sil2100: which one?
<sil2100> thostr_: 13
<thostr_> yes, go forward
<sil2100> ogra_: so, will you have to build the image from 0 or can you somehow push the already built one through publishing?
<Wellark> ogra_, davmor2. thostr_: found our son. crisis over :)
<ogra_> sil2100, we have to start over i fear
<sil2100> ogra_: grrrr
<sil2100> Wellark: what's up? Any news?
<ogra_> stgraber is investigating
<Wellark> sil2100: news on what?
 * ogra_ triggers another build 
<Wellark> sil2100, ogra_, davmor2, thostr_: pushed a fix for the incorrect roaming indication
<ogra_> cross your fingers,toes, arms, legs ...
<ogra_> Wellark, cool
<ogra_> with the image build delay we have now you have a lot of time :)
<Wellark> now just rebuild silo11 :)
<Wellark> ogra_: I don't need any more time. now it's perfect and I can have my beer ;)
<ogra_> haha, ok
<davmor2> opifdgrewrasdad ← ogra (that's your nick with fingers crossed) but it's too hard to type on irc then
<ogra_> use tab with a toe ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: you said cross toes and legs though ;)
<ogra_> be flexible ;)
<ogra_> oh, right ... nose it is then
<Wellark> davmor2: so, you got the indicator showing on manta?
<ogra_> Wellark, yeah, indicator is fine ... NM/driver isnt
<Wellark> ogra_: ok. so you now have concluded that there is a problem with either driver or NM
<ogra_> Wellark, on manta, yes
<Wellark> what about "wifi being offline on boot" ?
<davmor2> Wellark: yeah shows on manta and flo there is an additional issue on manta though that cyphermox king of all the troublesome things is looking at
<ogra_> but we dont care to much for manta ... thats low prio stuff
<ogra_> (needs fixing ... but if there is more important stuff it moves down the TODO ;) )
<Wellark> ogra_: so is there anything now that I need to look at still today?
<ogra_> nope, get your beer (well, if the roaming fix works)
<ogra_> (but even that i wouldnt mind to get fixed next week ...)
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, not sure if you saw us discussing it... could we get "Approved by: " back in commit messages? can file a bug if you want
<sil2100> Saviq: hm, I probably missed that - in commit messages committed to trunks you mean?
<sil2100> Saviq: please fill in a bug and assign it to me, I'll try working on that once I have a moment :)
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah
<Saviq> sil2100, you got it: bug #1320264
<ubot5> bug 1320264 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Could use "Approved by: " list in commit messages" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320264
<Wellark> ogra_, davmor2, sil2100, thostr_: I updated the MP description of silo11. It now contains the specific testing instructions for this particular landing.'
<Wellark> once the packages are ready, could you just run through that list of 6 items and make a comment to the MP so we get the test results documented.
<thostr_> sil2100: is jenkins down???
<thostr_> sil2100: something/someone aborted the build
<Wellark> whee..
<sil2100> Ouch
<ogra_> more beer !
<sil2100> So, I guess the jenkins plugin addition might have broken the workflow
<thostr_> sil2100: Wellark: just kicked off another build
<sil2100> thostr_, Wellark: could you re-kick a build?
<sil2100> Sorry about that, didn't know that would happen
<Wellark> the packages are on LP already
<Wellark> no need to rebuild
<Wellark> only arm64 was still building
<thostr_> Wellark: but those are the old ones, no?
<Wellark> should be the new ones
<Wellark> Published
<Wellark> 13 minutes ago
<thostr_> yes, looks like it...
<Wellark> and the arm64 package was built as well
<Wellark> so we have full set
<Wellark> if no code changes are required then those can be landed
<Wellark> I'm flashing my mako right now
<thostr_> Wellark: so, I'll cancel the build
<Wellark> davmor2 and ogra_ can probably take care of flo and manta
<ogra_> yep ... after my meeting runs ...
<davmor2> indeed
<davmor2> +1 on the after meetings though
<Wellark> sure. no hurry
<Wellark> I'be got plenty of beer
<davmor2> Wellark: I suppose it's like 18:30 there
<Wellark> davmor2: yep.
<Wellark> I comleted testing on mako. works like magic.
<ogra_> thostr_, Wellark are you guys in malta the second week ?
<thostr_> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> sil2100, ok. looks like we finally have a rootfs so feel free to land indicators etc :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: the QtC plugin in the Silo17 is good to go
<ogra_> (though i guess i'm up for testing)
<sil2100> ogra_: oh!
<didrocks> sil2100: is the plugin installed now?
<ogra_> system-image not done yet
<sil2100> ogra_: did you have to rebuild or got the previous one published?
<ogra_> but the rootfs is on cdimage
<sil2100> didrocks: ye
<sil2100> yes
<ogra_> sil2100, had to rebuild
<didrocks> sweet, let's check we have the right infos
<didrocks> info*
<sil2100> didrocks: took a really really reaaally long while ;p
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> is it really enabled?
<didrocks> sil2100: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/7/console
<didrocks> I'm running "env"
<didrocks> (you can use this job to test)
<sil2100> didrocks: you can check the config page of jenkins, it's enabled there
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/pluginManager/installed
<didrocks> oh, there is a parameter
<didrocks> see the page
<didrocks> did you enable them?
<didrocks> this "Set jenkins user build variables"
<sil2100> Ah! Right, enabling that
<didrocks> you need to do that in the xml
<didrocks> and republish I guess
<Wellark> hey!
<didrocks> yeah, works in the test job :p
<Wellark> I can't call out with image 32 + apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wellark> BAAAD!!
<didrocks> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/8/console
<didrocks> BUILD_USER_ID=didrocks
<Wellark> didrocks: is this a known issue?
<cyphermox> moo?
<didrocks> Wellark: I'm not responsible with the image anymore, sil2100 will be way more up to date
<didrocks> cyphermox: hijacking your test job :p
<cyphermox> haha :)
<Wellark> didrocks: ah, ok :)
<Wellark> sil2100: !! --^
<didrocks> cyphermox: no harm was done to it, I promise :p
<sil2100> didrocks: will redeploying cancel all currently working jobs?
<cyphermox> bah, no worries
 * Wellark has to visit a grocery store quickly
<didrocks> sil2100: it doesn't anymore it seems
<sil2100> Wellark: uno momento ;p
<sil2100> Wellark: hm, you mean, cellular is broken for you with that?
<davmor2> sil2100: it's working for me on 32
<ogra_> Wellark, did you make sure to not have ofono-pühonesim-autostart installed ?
<davmor2> Wellark: yeah ofono-phonesim-autostart will screw you over
<Laney> oh god that package
<bzoltan1> sil2100: the Silo17 says that it needs some manual acking ... I just get ready with an other MR, do you think it would make sense to add that MR to the landing and reconfigure-rebuild in an hour, or should I wait for that ack and do an other landing?
<ogra_> xnox, fyi ... the dropping of py2 only gained us 5M on the tarball
<didrocks> ogra_: all is dropped now?
<davmor2> Wellark, thostr_, ogra_: flo looks good connected and no /r\
<didrocks> ogra_: like, no more python2 module at all?
<ogra_> didrocks, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140516.3.changes
<ogra_> well, all autopilot related bits at least
<xnox> ogra_: what do you mean "gained" ? as in reduced?
<ogra_> xnox, it went from 508 to 503MB
<didrocks> ogra_: that's sad, all that effort for it
<sil2100> bzoltan1: one moment
<xnox> ogra_: tarball is compressed very well, we also care about total sized the rootfs image takes up.
<ogra_> xnox, i would have expected more ... slangasek raved about that a while ago :)
<sil2100> bzoltan1: no no, I'll get it ACKed in a moment, too many things happening
<xnox> ogra_: we should have gained more in terms of available disk spcae for pictures and stuff.
<ogra_> xnox, well, dropping webkit would gain us more, even compressed :)
<xnox> ogra_: ture, i think if we are happy with this, i'll be able to proceed in dropping qt4.
<sil2100> bzoltan1: although I don't understand the packaging change there ;p
<ogra_> (but thats part of the 13.10 framework ... so needs to stay alongside oxide :/ )
<xnox> ogra_: well, we don't have testing results for this image yet do we?
<ogra_> xnox, oh, and for reference http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140516.3.changes
<davmor2> Wellark, thostr_, ogra_: Looks like manta is the same obvious just with no networking :)
<ogra_> xnox, nope ... we dont even have a system-image yet ... still building
<xnox> ogra_: camera, gallery, sudoku are all good =))))))so it must mean it should be golden.
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, ignore for now ... cyphermox is on the driver issue
<didrocks> xnox: hum… do you know off hand what makes qt4 stikcing?
<ogra_> xnox, haha
<didrocks> sticking*
<sil2100> bzoltan1: do you know why the author cleans the debian/tmp/usr/usr/tests directory twice?
<ogra_> high hopes :)
<ogra_> didrocks, in the past there were some dbus rdeps
<ogra_> not sure thats still the case though
<didrocks> do we really uses those?
<ogra_> no
<xnox> didrocks: yes, libautopilot-qt currently builds both qt4 & qt5 dlopen so-libraries in the single package. But since it gets dlopened by the running app, all qt4 deps can be dropped to suggests.
<ogra_> but they are in the packaging
<bzoltan1> sil2100: :) LOL ... to be very sure
<didrocks> xnox: yeah, suggests sounds good for that use case
<xnox> didrocks: as the qt app that is running under qt4 will have qt4 deps to dlopen autopilot-qt-testability module.
<didrocks> xnox: it's compiz all over again! :)
<xnox> =)))))))))))
<ogra_> we should just obey and get compiz into the image
<ogra_> if it wants that hard ...
<davmor2> didrocks: on your device do sudo apt-get purge qt4 see what it reports ;)
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  that asks for a fix in the MR
<xnox> didrocks: if i just do it for qt4 module, i only need to make sure that e.g. qt4 based ap tests are still working which is not that large subset.
<sil2100> bzoltan1: yeah, I would prefer this to be fixed - it seems to be something small, but I don't want to anger core-devs
<ogra_> with compiz there would come X11 ... and you could finally play flightgear on your phone !!!
<sil2100> bzoltan1: or if you can ask, maybe there is some reason for that :)
<didrocks> xnox: making sense, I don't think though that we have qt4 based AP tests AFAIK…
<didrocks> but I may be wrong :)
<didrocks> we have checkbox at some points
<didrocks> but not on the image
<sil2100> bzoltan1: we could publish that anyway if it's a priority, but otherwise you can add some more merges to this one
<bzoltan1> sil2100: Of course, that is wrong and I will fix it.
<ogra_> if we had that would be massive legacy
<ogra_> like from pre-official images
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  it is priority, but can wait an extra hour or so ... and the ack is required because it is always required when the debian/ is touched
<sil2100> bzoltan1: so let's get this fixed, quickly rebuilt and I guess we can proceed :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, how can I get the name of the 'tick field' in XML to update it in our templates?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's always hard… you have to:
<didrocks> - either read the code
<didrocks> - or cat one job .xml file that you changed
<didrocks> I usually do the 2
<didrocks> 2 as in "second"
<sil2100> hm, but how can I access the .xml file? ;p
<didrocks> well ssh to… oh! :)
<sil2100> It's like, on prodstack!
<didrocks> use cyphermox's script :p
<sil2100> AH
<sil2100> Right, damn, that's... geh, hacky ;)
<didrocks> you have access through the job
<didrocks> let me look at the canonistack instance
<didrocks> so that I can get you the path :p
<didrocks> sil2100: ~jenkins/jobs/landing-000-2-publish/config.xml
<sil2100> No worries, I'll find it - I have the PWD, have the templates, I'll somehow reach the final destination ;p
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> I enabled it on cyphermox's job
<didrocks> so maybe use that one
<didrocks> and I would advise to add it to all build/publish/merge jobs
<didrocks> to prepare for the future
<didrocks> and beyond :p
<Wellark> sil2100: I don't have phonesim-autostart installed
<ogra_> Wellark, do you have a PIN you fogot to put in ?
<Wellark> ogra_: no. I can receive calls
<Wellark> but when placing one
<ogra_> aww
<Wellark> the dialer shows up
<Wellark> and after ~2secs throws me to call log
<ogra_> well, thats either dialer or ofnon then
<ogra_> talk to either bfiller or awe_
<Wellark> I'm just raising it
<sil2100> Wellark: it's the same after a reboot?
<Wellark> I'm way past eod :)
<Wellark> sil2100: I will try
<bfiller> Wellark: that bug was fixed a few days ago
<awe_> thanks bfiller!
<Wellark> bfiller: is it in archive?
<awe_> was just going to mention that I didn't think ofono was involved
<bfiller> Wellark: yes should be
<Wellark> well, I will try again with fresh 32 + apt-get dist-upgrade
<bfiller> Wellark: how are you starting the call? from the dialer or address book or is it an incoming call?
<Wellark> bfiller: incoming call works
<Wellark> can't call from either inputting the number through the pad or selecting a number from call log
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<Wellark> ogra_, davmor2: could you paste the test results to the MR?
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/no-ofono-fix/+merge/219833
<Wellark> bfiller, awe_: flashing again with 32
<awe_> Wellark, on make?  32 works fine
<awe_> s/make/mako/
<Wellark> mako, yes
<awe_> just made an outgoing call with no issues
<Wellark> althrough I did also run dist-upgrade
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 33 DONE (finished: 20140516 16:05) ===
<awe_> fresh flash
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/33.changes ===
<Wellark> ok, let's see how 333 goes
<Wellark> *33
<awe_> using apt to upgrade isn't advised
<awe_> use the system update, or re-flash
<Wellark> awe_: well, have to do a dist-upgrade to do pull stuff from silos..
<Wellark> awe_: but let's see what this 33 now says
<Wellark> ogra_: I thought you said there is plenty of time before new image :)
<ogra_> Wellark, yeah, that time is up now :P
<ogra_> an image build takes 2h
<ogra_> and since it failed half way though i had to re-build ... so this build took ~3h
<Wellark> ogra_: well, if you just would add your test results we could land silo11 :)
<ogra_> Wellark, i just set it to testing done (we're just in the landing team meeting, it is all taken care of now)
<Wellark> ogra_: ok. cool.
<Wellark> ogra_: thanks!
<Wellark> awe_, bfiller: ok. I will test with stock 33 to see if I can place phone calls
<Wellark> my connecction is just so damn slow..
<Wellark> 2.31 MB/s
<davmor2> popey: do you have weather app to update on 33, If so can you install it and see if the main settings app window still say Updates available 1
<popey> davmor2: too late, already have that installed
<davmor2> meh
<popey> why? wassup?
<popey> i do have an update waiting
<popey> the weather app _will_ show as an update
<popey> it landed in the store after image 33 was built
<Wellark> awe_: are we now sending some sort of complementary service message each time modem gets online or something?
<davmor2> popey: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-05-16-172026.png
<sil2100> Ah, and btw.!
<popey> whats wrong with that?
<Wellark> I before wondered what was the empty popup I received each time I unlock the SIM
<sil2100> robru: those tools look nice, good work ;)
<davmor2> popey: weather installed no issues but that is what the main setting page still says
<Wellark> but now with 33 I acctually got a message in that popup
<popey> oh, its not refreshing?
<popey> yes, I see that
<Wellark> which makes it clear it's a balance request
<davmor2> popey: it looks like it isn't updated after the click apps are installed
<popey> yup, bug
<davmor2> popey: nice I'll write up a bug I only just spotted it
<awe_> Wellark, I'm not sure I understand your question.  There have been zero changes to the ofono SIM code recently
<awe_> Wellark, did the silo for the 3g indicator fix land in 33?
<Wellark> awe_: I wasn't thinking it's ofono.. I just though you might know which component might be sending requests to my operator
<ogra_> awe_, will be in 34
<awe_> Wellark, AFAIK none of our components send USSD requests on their own
<ogra_> awe_, we wanted one image with all the cruft from the night before doing one specifically for the indicator
<awe_> ogra_, ok
<awe_> ETA for 34?
<davmor2> awe_: asap
<ogra_> once 33 testing is done i'll start a build
<ogra_> 2-3h
<awe_> k
<ogra_> awe_, imgbot will announce it here
<ogra_> (start and end of build)
<awe_> yup
<plars> ogra_: sil2100: starting to see results: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/33:20140516.3:20140513.2/8054/
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> plars: awesome
<Wellark> plars: are those autopilot tests?
<Wellark> could we get indicator-network-autopilot added there as well?
<plars> Wellark: open a bug to ubuntu-ci-services-itself and I'll take a look. The tests are in a good state I hope?
<Wellark> plars: well, there is just one at the moment :)
<Wellark> plars: what do you mean by good shape?
<plars> Wellark: if you tell me the tests are broken all over the place and need to be fixed, then we should probably wait. But if they are passing, or at least failing on real problems, then it would be great to have them in there
<Wellark> plars: yes, the test is working and meaningful and actually verifies that the user can unlock his SIM
<plars> Wellark: does it require we actually have a sim in the device? or does it mock that?
<Wellark> plars: ubuntu-ci-service lists many projects
<Wellark> plars: it does not require any hardware
<plars> cool
<Wellark> it uses ofono-phonesim just as the dialer app
<plars> Wellark: here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself
<Wellark> oh, I thought the "-itself" was a typo :D
<Wellark> plars: feel free to modify the summary and description.
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1320295
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320295 in Ubuntu CI Services "add indicator-network-autopilot to smoketests" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> ogra_: did silo11 land yet? should we wait for it to land before plars adds the autopilot tests?
<robru> sil2100, what's going on with the publish jobs? I thought you said it would default to my own username? why does it fail when i leave it blank?
<sil2100> robru: wait one moment :)
<sil2100> Need to redeploy jobs, uno momento
<plars> Wellark: I don't know that I'm going to have time to get to the tests today anyway
<robru> sil2100, thanks
<Wellark> plars: ok. fair enough :)
<sil2100> robru: yeah, so, it was supposed to be enabled a long time ago, but actually getting the plugin installed on our ci-train jenkins took some time
<sil2100> robru: try now?
 * sil2100 wonders if didrocks tested his functionality
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> sil2100, oh i don't have anything to publish right now...
<sil2100> Curses
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> sil2100, oh, i did a non-acked publish of silo 17, seems to have not failed
<robru> sil2100, would be nice if the log mentioned it was using my name in launchpad though, it's silent about that right now
<slangasek> ogra_, xnox: I certainly expect the impact to be more on the unpacked footprint than the compressed tarball.  What's the improvement to unpacked size?
<slangasek> (and when can I have it? :)
<xnox> well it's in image 33
<Wellark> awe_, bfiller: I can't place a call with image 33
<Wellark> awe_: any ofono scripts you want me to try?
<awe_> hmmm, is this a fresh flash or a dist-upgrade?
<Wellark> awe_: fresh.
<awe_> w/out your packages, correct?
<Wellark> awe_: yes. plain stock 33
<Wellark> without making it even writable
<awe_> ok
<awe_> so a couple things
<Wellark> panic time! :P
<awe_> first, list-modems is your friend
<Wellark> I can receive calls
<awe_> all the ofono scripts are stored in /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<Wellark> and send SMS
<Wellark> placing a call fails
<awe_> what do you see from the dialer?
<xnox> slangasek: i wonder if we really need 132MB of icons.
<slangasek> xnox: I guess someone does? :)
<awe_> hmm, if incoming calls works & sms too, then this is something new
<Wellark> I enter the number, hit the green button, the dialer turns to the call UI and then after 1 sec it throws me to call log
<Wellark> then selecting a number from call log
<awe_> 1) grep for ofono in /var/log/syslog, see if there's anything obvious
<awe_> 2) try the ofono dial-number script
<Wellark> it switches to call ui
<awe_> see if it works
<Wellark> and throws me back to call log immediately
<awe_> I only tested 32
<awe_> which worked fine
<awe_> bfiller, ^^
<Wellark> ugh.. healthd spams the syslog..
<awe_> I'll flash 33 here
<slangasek> xnox: so how much have you been using the armhf emulator lately?  I've been consistently seeing for a couple of weeks the problem that was reported on the list, of a white screen instead of scope output
<xnox> slangasek: /usr/lib/python2.7 is still on the image, but it only has 66k -> 3 gi-overrides + debconf.py somehow.
<plars> ogra_: I still only have 2 of the 3 makos going, I've retried twice now on that one that had the jenkins slave die originally, and both times the network failed to come up
<awe_> slangasek, are you referring to the app scope?  That's been broken for awhile on both armhf and x86 ( emulator )
<plars> [  625.753731] wlan: [1346:E :SME] csrMoveTempScanResultsToMainList: 2908: 11d AP Bssid 74:91:1a:28:c5:dd chan= 161, rssi = -51, countryCode US
<xnox> slangasek: i mostly use my mako these days only.
<Wellark> awe_: this is the relevant messages from syslog when trying to make a call
<Wellark> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7473964/
<Wellark> that "incoming call" looks suspicious
<slangasek> xnox: and system-image-cli also doesn't want to work for me, bleh
<slangasek> awe_: I don't know what I'm referring to, I just know that after I slide to unlock, everything is white except for the indicators
<awe_> Wellark, there's no ofono errors in that log snippet; nothing looks too suspicious to me either
<awe_> yea, that's the app scope bug
<awe_> rsalveti, any status on ^^
<slangasek> ok
<awe_> rsalveti mentioned it in his recent x86 emulator email
<Wellark> awe_: so powerd claiming an "incoming call" instead of outgoing is OK?
<plars> ogra_: sil2100: results are not looking great so far
<plars> seems mako is having a lot of network problems now :(
<sil2100> oh?
<sil2100> plars: network problems?
<plars> sil2100: yeah, take a look at http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/114/console (still in progress)
<awe_> Wellark, nothing's changed recently in powerd AFAIK; they could just mean a call has been created.   I don't powerd cares if the call is incoming or outgoing
<plars> sil2100: also, see above, I've had 2 consecutive mako runs fail so far because the install could never see thet network come up
<xnox> HM!? why do we have unity-control-center on the image?!
<awe_> it just cares that there's an active call as the proximity sensor logic is contained in powerd currently
<Wellark> awe_: ok. any other log to look into?
<awe_> so pretty sure "incoming" really just means "new"
<awe_> other than syslog, no not really
<xnox> oh, we don't.
<awe_> did you try "dial-number" as I suggested?
<awe_> I'm mid-flash of 33 myself
<awe_> which just finished and I have no signal bars
<awe_> ;(
<awe_> so I can't dial at all
<Wellark> no signal bars..
<Wellark> awe_: do you have indicator-network?
<Wellark> in the panel?
<awe_> yes, wifi-disconnected
<Wellark> awe_: so you are not seeing any cellular strength icons?
<awe_> no, cause the modem is offline
<awe_> cyphermox, ^^
<Wellark> awe_: oh, that explains it
<ogra_> plars, well, lets see with 34
<plars> ogra_: ok
<Wellark> awe_: btw
<Wellark> dial-number
<ogra_> might be caused by the indicator issues
<Wellark> just outputs
<Wellark> Using modem /ril_0
<Wellark> /ril_0/voicecall01
<Wellark> and exits
<awe_> and does the remote number ring?
<Wellark> awe_: nope.
<Wellark> awe_: calling dial_number
<Wellark> seems to switch to the call ui
<Wellark> and the behaviour is the same
<Wellark> in about 1sec after the call ui shows
<awe_> Wellark, well unsure as on my phone the modem doesn't come online
<cyphermox> moo?\
<Wellark> it switches to call log
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<awe_> dude, can you try flashing 33?  My phone came up, no flight-mode enabled, but the modem is offline
<cyphermox> sure, but give me a minute to finish testing this, I was just about to reboot with a new kernel
<awe_> cyphermox, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7474037/
<ogra_> awe_, 33 with the indicator fix added ?
<Wellark> awe_: you can get it online by going in to the system settings -> cellular -> mobile data enabled ;)
<awe_> just 33
<ogra_> thats known broken
<Wellark> that indeed toggles the powered property
<cyphermox> well sure, but between 32 and 33 urfkill certainly hasn't changed
<Wellark> ogra_: this has nothing to do with the indicator
<ogra_> are you sure ?
<cyphermox> if things came up on 32, they should still come up on 33
<awe_> ogra_, what is broken in 33?  Looks like the set-online operation failed
<ogra_> awe_, we are missing the fixed indicator ... but if Wellark is 100% sure it isnt related ... well, you are the experts :)
<awe_> and I can't manually online the modem either
<awe_> did we land any new android bits?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> it had no-change rebuilds twice this week though
<ogra_> platform-api changed, android didnt
<awe_> hmmm, well I can't online the modem, so something changed
<awe_> lemme try a reboot
<Wellark> well, this just sounds a lot like the "wifi disabled by default"
<Wellark> which also seemed to be flaky between images that changed nothing
<Wellark> regarding that
<Wellark> who is feeding /dev/rand to our images?
<Wellark> awe_: can I enable ril debugging somehow?
<awe_> not easily
<Wellark> seems everything is working "properly" when I'm doing outgoing call
<Wellark> would be great to see if ofono gets a disconnect from ril
<Wellark> that would point the problem to be on the android side
<awe_> you can export OFONO_RIL_TRACE=y before starting ofono
<awe_> that'll give you a RIL trace
<Wellark> awe_: where is that outputted?
<awe_> syslog, or stdout if you run from the cmdline
<Wellark> awe_: ok. enabled the trace
<ogra_> Wellark, depends when /dev/rand shows up ... initrd uses devtmpfs and udev ... then udev shuts down and hands over to android ... ueventd loads firmware and initializes devices, once ueventd is done and shot down udev takes over again so it can set permissions on the ubuntu side (note we have two /dev's)
<Wellark> placing call.
<Wellark> ogra_: I was trying to make a joke on $random stuff happening :)
<Wellark> but thanks for the info!
<ogra_> lol ok
<awe_> ogra_, something else is definitely broken in 33
<ogra_> did you try 32 ?
<awe_> yea, it worked fine
<ogra_> to see if thats definitely 33 only
 * awe_ suspects that urfkill is trying to online the modem too early
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/33.changes
<ogra_> thats the change set
 * ogra_ sees libphonenumber ... 
<ogra_> iirc thats a new dep from dialer
<ogra_> well and the ofono silo for the AP fixes
<Wellark> awe_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7474101/
<Wellark> enjoy the trace
<ogra_> hmm, not a dep of dialer ... i was wrong
<Wellark> awe_: seems it's the ril side that hangs up
<awe_> I'm trying to diagnose the !online problem first
<Wellark> awe_: ofonod[7804]: [0167]< RIL_REQUEST_LAST_CALL_FAIL_CAUSE {65535}
<Wellark> looks like -1 ;)
<awe_> when the modem powers on boot, I have no issues with phone calls
<awe_> my guess is that this may be related to dialer changes and possibly phone number formatting
<awe_> please enter a bug against the dialer and we can go from there
<ogra_> plars, i must say 33 tests look less bad than i expected (yet)
<cyphermox> awe_: when the modem powers on boot?
<ogra_> though dialer and messaging definitely look bad
<awe_> ogra_, well so far I see two boots where the modem fails to power, and two where it worked
<Wellark> is ril using two byte integers?
<plars> ogra_: is that like expecting the worst so that you won't be disappointed? :)
<awe_> cyphermox, does urfkill startup wait for ofono to start?
<awe_> Wellark, don't ask such complicated questions!
<awe_> ;D
<ogra_> plars, yeah, i was waiting for all red ... possibly 45% overall :P
<awe_> http://androidxref.com/4.4.2_r1/xref/hardware/ril/include/telephony/ril.h
<Wellark> i'm just looking at that error code
<awe_> https://wiki.mozilla.org/B2G/RIL
<cyphermox> awe_: no, but urfkill will not online the modem until it has appeared in ofono, that is, until ofono has started, exposed itself on the dbus, and exposed a modem on the dbus
<awe_> I wouldn't look too hard
<awe_> cyphermox, ok
<Wellark> 65535 is 0xffff
<ogra_> awe_, well, if 32 worked for you i'd try rolling back suspicious packages to their former version
<Wellark> which is -1 on two byte two's complement
<awe_> Wellark, please open a bug, I'm not going to look at this right now
<awe_> modem power takes priority
<ogra_> piece by piece til it works
<Wellark> awe_: sure. understood.
<awe_> thanks
<cyphermox> well since you all have a good handle on this, I'll keep working on bt
<awe_> I wouldn't say we have a good handle, but I'll keep debugging for now
<awe_> cyphermox, we probably need to add retry logic to urfkill
<awe_> if set-online fails, we can't just leave it in that state
<cyphermox> well how do you decide whether it will continue to fail or when to stop retrying?
<cyphermox> it's not something that should fail at all
<ogra_> should :)
<cyphermox> i mean, in other words, it would be better to fix the underlying issue than the symptom
<awe_> yea, but it's a phone and if it fails in the field, it's not like the user will log into the device and fix it
<awe_> cyphermox, sure
<awe_> but we don't know what the underlying problem *is*
<awe_> and some kind of retry logic
<awe_> provides a bit of a buffer
<cyphermox> any way to defer exposing the modem on the bus until you know RIL is in a state that you expect it would be able to online the modem?
<awe_> this is not different than the code in the rild job
<awe_> or the SIM status code in rilmodem
<awe_> cyphermox, we're still guessing
<awe_> so no not yet
<awe_> I've only seen 2 failures out of 6 boots
<cyphermox> ok
<ogra_> urfkill entered the image in 28 ... which is what we promoted ... nobody reported any issues with it
<cyphermox> I didn't get enough log to be able to say anything anyway
<awe_> still trying to get a handle on what's going on
<ogra_> (and it workds fine for me as well)
<Wellark> awe_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1320319
<ogra_> so i'm not sure you can blame urfkill at all here
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320319 in ofono (Ubuntu) "can't make outgoing call" [Undecided,New]
<awe_> well, works fine is all well and good during development
<cyphermox> ogra_: could be racy
<awe_> however any OEM will probably test this in a hard 300+ boot loop
<ogra_> cyphermox, sure, but then the race is new in 28+
<ogra_> all avengers use 28
 * awe_ recalls the sandybridge hibernation debacle
<cyphermox> ogra_: but I'd doing a very standard wait for dbus interfaces to appear before I do set Online, and whatnot, so if at that point things are seen as up but aren't, there isn't much I can do
<ogra_> we would have heard loud complaints from management if this would be broken
<awe_> ogra_, we *just* released flight-mode support
<ogra_> awe_, three days ago in image 28
<awe_> which changes the way we online the modem
<ogra_> yes, i know
<awe_> and we have heard rumours of intermittent failure to come online
<awe_> and it's happened to me twice
<ogra_> but we have what ... 20 avengers that run the promoted images ... 28 is a promoted one
<Wellark> oh. 28?
<ogra_> nobody complained
<ogra_> Wellark, yep http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/28.changes
<awe_> sure, that means the race probably has an extremely small window
<ogra_> right
<Wellark> wasn't that the image where we started to see "wifi disabled upon boot" ?
<ogra_> and if you say 32 works for you i would look *only* at the changeset between 32 and 33 for now
<ogra_> Wellark, nope, that was 30
<Wellark> ok.
<ogra_> 28 runs firne for me since three days ... i can make calls it has wifi and all
<Wellark> but please note that we did extensive testing yesterday and nobody could repro with image 32
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i was here :)
<Wellark> although nothing relevant had changed between 31 and 32
<awe_> Wellark, can you please include the phone number ( you can change the actual digits, just not the number of them, or any symbols included in the string )
<awe_> in your new bug ^^
<Wellark> awe_: it's just 0414404187
<Wellark> awe_: you want me to add that?
<awe_> yes please
<Wellark> ok.
<Wellark> I will just change one digit
<cyphermox> awe_: so I suggest you add --debug to the urfkill command line and just reboot until the failure happens again, and give me the full syslog rather than the urfkill upstart log, which should usually be about empty
<Wellark> or actually. I will just put the whole thing. I don't care if somebody calls me
<awe_> cyphermox, ack
<awe_> so far no more failures ( of course )
<Wellark> awe_: added.
<awe_> thanks
<Wellark> awe_: do you want me to test 32?
<awe_> if you'd like
<Wellark> or any other number?
<Wellark> *image number
<awe_> as mentioned, outgoing phone calls work for me
<Wellark> on 32?
<Wellark> I will test that then
<awe_> 32 & 33
<Wellark> oh, ok.
<Wellark> well, if there has been no changes between them then I don't know if it makes any difference
<Wellark> I will give 32 a spin
<ogra_> whee, soonsnap is in the store ...
<Wellark> ogra_: what is the latest promoted image?
<Wellark> I could do a bisect..
<ogra_> Wellark, 28
<ogra_> this is why we have the chnages i paste here all the time :) and try to keep the amount of changed packages small usually
<ogra_> so bisecting between two images is easy ...
<Wellark> it's just boring as hell ;)
<ogra_> 33 is a pretty special case because we couldnt build one for 24h
<ogra_> but obviously it bites us right now :)
<Wellark> ok. can't place a call on 32 eithe
<Wellark> r
<Wellark> thostr_: hi..
<bzoltan1> robru: I got the silo17 ready to land. It had a small glitch in the debian/rules pointed out by sil2100, now it is fixed.
<awe_> Wellark, I'm really suspecting this new dialer change ( and the previously mentioned libphonenumber )
<awe_> as I could make outgoing calls on both images
<awe_> and nothing's changed in the ofono voicecall code... ( well other than the voice redirect bug )
 * awe_ looks for the bug
<awe_> was it a local call on a non-roaming SIM?
<Wellark> awe_: yes.
<awe_> was an area code specified?
<Wellark> don't know what you mean by area code
<Wellark> 041 is a cellular prefix
<Wellark> awe_: I can not place a call with 32 either
<Wellark> now testing 28
<awe_> Wellark, can you try a different phone number?
<awe_> one bug that was fixed in ofono recently is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1239869
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239869 in ofono (Ubuntu) "VoiceCallManager.Dial() fails when roaming & area code specified" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Wellark> awe_: did you check the log I attached to the bug?
<Wellark> ril is giving an error
<thostr_> Wellark: no, I just read the landing mail
<awe_> sure, but it still could be related to the specific number
<Wellark> thostr_: no, what?
<awe_> again I can make phone calls on all of the images you've mentioned
<Wellark> thostr_: I didn't say anything to you ;)
<Wellark> except "hi" :)
<Wellark> awe_: umm.. which component even cares for the phone number?
<awe_> the voicecall atom
<Wellark> it should be passed directly to the modem SoC
<Wellark> awe_: what does it do with that?
<awe_> did you look at the bug I pasted above?
<awe_> the dialer pays attention to the phone number
<awe_> and may modify it
<awe_> ofono looks at error from rild
<awe_> and may choose to ignore them in certain circumstances
<awe_> I'm just guessing that this may be related to your operator and/or the phone number you're using because it works fine for me
<Wellark> I have been able to call to that number before
<Wellark> and there is nothing special with it
<Wellark> I can try to use the international version of it
<cyphermox> awe_: couldn't it still be related to the onlining? if the modem is not online it won't dial no?
<Wellark> +358414404187
<Wellark> cyphermox: the modem is online, I can receive calls and SMS
<Wellark> thostr_: the silo landed
<Wellark> awe_: 28 fails too
<cyphermox> Wellark: well then it's dialer
<awe_> Wellark, are you sure the SIM works?
<cyphermox> awe_: wouldn't he not be able to receive calls then?
<awe_> I just updated the bug, I'm able to place calls to both my landline and personal cell with no problems using #33
<awe_> cyphermox, probably...
<awe_> I'm just guessing
<Wellark> well, I can't call with 28 either
<Wellark> awe_: has there been a modem firmware upgrade or something?
<awe_> no
<Wellark> if the modem itself has got hosed
<ogra_> i just made a call with 28
<awe_> I asked ogra_ about this earlier ( ie. whether or not the android bits were updated )
<ogra_> and did so the last two days ... i also reciverd a bunch of calls
<Wellark> I'm not claiming 28 would be broken
<ogra_> as i said, only no-change rebuilds to pull in platform-api changes
<Wellark> I'm just saying my phone is broken
<ogra_> twice
<Wellark> and the modem socs do keep state
<Wellark> they are embedded computers
<awe_> understood, and I'm just saying that I think it's related to the dialer app changes and the possibly this new libphonenumber
<Wellark> awe_: and that landed before 28?
<awe_> I will add a dialer app task and ask tiagosh to take a look
<awe_> Wellark, I don't know
<ogra_> awe_, make the image writable and roll back the packages :)
 * awe_ hears Ozzy in his head
<awe_> ogra_, I can't reproduce, so I'm not going to roll back packages
<Wellark> awe_: trying the +358 variant does not work either
<ogra_> ah, yeah, then Wellark needs to
<ogra_> or take 32 and install these packages
<ogra_> if 32 is known to work for him
<awe_> can you try a variant without "+"
<cyphermox> awe_: jono's Severed Fifth is good for coding btw ;)
<ogra_> haha
<awe_> I love the guitar playing, but the voice, not so much
<awe_> ( and
<ogra_> makes your code sharp edged
<awe_> I've told jono that before )
<robru> bzoltan1, thanks for fixing silo 17, publishing
<awe_> I much prefer singing to "metal singing"
<Wellark> but anway. looking at the trace
<Wellark> ofonod[7804]: [0167]< RIL_REQUEST_LAST_CALL_FAIL_CAUSE {65535}
<Wellark> that's -1
<awe_> yes you pointed that out before
<awe_> that means GENERIC_FAILURE
<Wellark> how would the dialer make ril side fail?
<Wellark> anyway
<Wellark> I need to eod
<Wellark> have a good weekend!
<awe_> yes, let's hold off and discuss when tiagosh is available
<awe_> you too!
<ogra_> plars, tests still running ? i'm missing about 200 results still
<plars> ogra_: 2/3 have finished, the 3rd one I still can't get to run because the network never comes up right after the install (perhaps we just got really lucky with the other two)
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> well, i think we should roll a new image then which is known to fix wifi issues ... and see if that helps
<ogra_> though it points to awe_ and Wellark's problem above ... 2/3 phones work one doesnt ... with 33
<awe_> plars, define "network"
<awe_> WiFi or 3G?
<ogra_> wifi
<plars> awe_: wifi
<awe_> ok
<awe_> that's cyphermox
<awe_> ;)
<ogra_> but if teher is a urfkill race ...
<awe_> I haven
<awe_> I haven't been able to reproduce the modem not coming online again
<awe_> I had two failures
<awe_> once after the initial flash
<awe_> and then again
<awe_> since then I've rebooted 10 times and no failures
<ogra_> plars, so do you prefer to go on trying ?
<plars> ogra_: I can if you like, I've tried it on different devices too though, I may get lucky at some point though
<awe_> cyphermox, I'm going to give up on this modem offline problem for now as well
<ogra_> well, i'm not in a hurry if you want to go on, go on ... else i can as well just start a build for 34
<awe_> note, the first time it happened ( immediately after the flash ), I couldn't even online the modem manually
<cyphermox> plars: I absolutely need nmcli dev and a full syslog
<cyphermox> and to know whether it's mako or what
<ogra_> mako
<ogra_> one out of three test devices in the lab
<slangasek> cyphermox: is it known that urfkill dies in an endless loop on goldfish?
<ogra_> goldfish ?
<cyphermox> dies in an endless loop? no
<cyphermox> goldfish is the emulator no?
<ogra_> goldfish is dead since ages
<slangasek> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474351/
<ogra_> generic is the emulator
<ogra_> and generic_x86 the x86 one
<slangasek> ogra_: it's still "goldfish", whatever it's calling itself in the android properties :)
<cyphermox> slangasek: care to run it in a debugger?
<cyphermox> OH
<cyphermox> I think I know what this might be
<ogra_> slangasek, ugh, it shouldnt
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^is that known ?
<cyphermox> I bet it's that pesky input handler that is broken
 * rsalveti looking
 * cyphermox stabs self and th urfkill input handler for good measure
<ogra_> slangasek, it should call itself generic everywhere
<ogra_> or generic_x86
<rsalveti> no, not known
<slangasek> ogra_: yes, it can call itself that, but it's still the same code :-P
<rsalveti> let me grab the latest image
<rsalveti> awe_: we have a bug for the empty scopes, but don't think we had any progress on it
<rsalveti> and that's not necessarily emulator specific
<rsalveti> ogra_: the kernel target is indeed called goldfish still :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<slangasek> cyphermox: so, urfkilld exits immediately on the commandline too, even with -d
<cyphermox> -d won't do anythign though
<slangasek> (exits 1)
<ogra_> but all properties come from AOSP ... and should read "generic"
<cyphermox> yeah
<slangasek> cyphermox: wut! the --help says it should ;)
<cyphermox> I think it's crashing because it can't figure out an input handler
<slangasek> ok
<cyphermox> syslog would tell you I guess
<slangasek> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474370/
<cyphermox> ah, I see the addition of debuging information in my future
<slangasek> :-)
<slangasek> cyphermox: do you want a bug report?
<Wellark> plars, ogra_: (I'm not officially here anymore)
<Wellark> just my 2c
<Wellark> add a script to the smoketest setup
<Wellark> which forces the wifi on
<Wellark> before you try to download packages
<ogra_> that wont show us wifi issues then
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ogra_: yeah, urfill keeps respawning on the emulator
<rsalveti> cyphermox: mind check that later?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: mind check that later?
<rsalveti> argh
<rsalveti> wrong window
<ogra_> heh
<rsalveti> [   42.597226] indicator-netwo[1812]: segfault at 0 ip 08124914 sp bfe1ca3c error 4 in indicator-network-service[8048000+13b000]
<rsalveti> [   48.713660] indicator-netwo[2006]: segfault at 0 ip 08124914 sp bfb1090c error 4 in indicator-network-service[8048000+13b000]
<rsalveti> as well
<Wellark> ogra_: again. we might decide to ship with wifi disabled by defaul
<Wellark> t
<rsalveti> and there's a crash file
<Wellark> our test setup should not rely on it being on
<ogra_> Wellark, which is fine as long as the CI team gets told about it to adjust their stuff first
<rsalveti> ogra_: I imagine this is also the bug we're seeing in the armhf images?
<ogra_> rsalveti, nope
<rsalveti> Wellark: indicator-network is broken on the emulator then
<ogra_> rsalveti, indicator-network is broken til image 34
<ogra_> which i havent started building yet
<rsalveti> right, this is image 33
<ogra_> the fix is in the archive
<rsalveti> alright, will wait 34 :-)
<ogra_> plars, yay ...
<Wellark> just do dbus-send --system --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:org.freedesktop.NetworkManager string:WirelessEnabled variant:boolean:true
 * ogra_ sees more tests 
<plars> ogra_: :)
<ogra_> Wellark, once we switch the default we should definitely do that ... as long as wifi is on by default it is a good way to sense wifi issues though
<ogra_> a switch of the default cant "just happen"
<ogra_> (if it does our processes are broken, involved parties need to be notified)
<Wellark> I would again argue that the ci system should not depend the wifi being on or off, but you already know my opinion on this
<ogra_> yeah
<Wellark> now, i need to really put away my latop
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> enjoy your evening
<Wellark> I'm really scared my wife will throw it off the balcony soon
<Wellark> you too :)
 * ogra_ just gave his GF a laptop too ... :P
<ogra_> hmm, seems like messaging and dialer also suffer from network issues
<ogra_> both couldnt install their tests
<plars> hmm?
<plars> oh right, those two are still deb
<plars> the click ones shouldn't suffer from that
<ogra_> right
<bzoltan1> robru: thanks!
<robru> bzoltan1, you're welcome!
<slangasek> so on ubuntu-emulator, I've historically either used system-image-cli for updates, or deleted and redownloaded a new image
<slangasek> but since system-image-cli has a bug, I'm trying to do an update from the UI
<slangasek> and I'm not being given the option to update from 32 to 33.. can someone tell me how I should expect this to work on the current version?
<josharenson> fginther, now that my MP has been merged, can we try running the glmark2 test again? I think its here http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/
<slangasek> system settings -> about this phone -> check for updates doesn't show me 33
<ogra_> it should even show you a "update available" at the top of the system-settings frontpage
<slangasek> well, it didn't
<ogra_> is the network working ?
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> when I did 'check for updates', I got the option to download a bunch of click package updates
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> might be emulator specific ... my flo just got the update from 32 to 33 offered
<slangasek> hmm
<ogra_> though i had the fixed indicator-network deb installed manually before
<ogra_> (which 34 will finally have)
<slangasek> ah; perhaps the indicator-network breakage influences it somehow
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i wonder
<ogra_> though you are using an eth0 connection on the emulator
<ogra_> it shouldnt even bother to manage wired connections
<slangasek> right, the connection itself is working, but maybe the indicator-network being offline makes system-settings not check?
<ogra_> right ... though why would the click updater not behave the same
<ogra_> whats the issue with system-image-cli btw ?
<ogra_> oh ! we have a secutity test failure ... thats rare
<ogra_> Checking '/usr/share/ufw/check-requirements -f' ... ERROR: could not find valid python
<ogra_> !FAIL!
<ogra_> bah ...
<ogra_> jdstrand, ^^^you need to switch your test to py3 ...
<jdstrand> ogra_: yeah, I saw that and plan too
<ogra_> great, thanks
<slangasek> ogra_: the system-image-cli issue is bug #1320306
<ubot5> bug 1320306 in system-image (Ubuntu) "system-image-cli failing on goldfish (utopic image 28)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320306
<ogra_> oh, wow
<ogra_> seems to be emulator specific though
<renato> fginther, hi,
<renato> fginther, for some reason jenkins is testing my packages with a old version of the autopilot
<renato> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/773/testReport/address_book_app.tests.test_edit_contact/TestEditContact/test_add_new_phone/
<renato> fginther, autopilot = my autopilot tests
<jdstrand> fyi, security test failure fix is in ufw 0.34~rc-0ubuntu3 which I just uploaded
<ogra_> jdstrand, yay, thanks ...
<jdstrand> it was a bad test
<ogra_> i'll hold back the image build for it then
 * ogra_ takes the finger off the trigger again 
<jdstrand> heh
<slangasek> :)
<slangasek> is that the only fallout seen from dropping python2?
<ogra_> plars, so seems dialer, addressbook and messaging tests failed due to wifi issues ...
<plars> ogra_: not surprised from what I saw
<ogra_> slangasek, this one yes, but due to the fact that we couldnt build images for nearly 24h a lot of crap piled up as well ... image 33 is horrid
<ogra_> so it is hard to tell which failures are python related and which are due to other stuff that landed ...
<ogra_> (and additionally having a broken network indicator doesnt help ...)
 * slangasek nods
<ogra_> 34 should fix a bunch of that at least
 * ogra_ tries to think positive and celebrates that we are down to 3 crashers ... \o/
<ogra_> (totally ignoring that we went from 11 to 32 failures indeed ... :P )
<elopio> retoaded: I need to enable the click scope tests on MPs. Can you help me or get somebody to help me?
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1277247
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1277247 in Ubuntu CI Services "Run the autopilot tests for unity-scope-click" [Undecided,New]
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 34 building (started: 20140516 21:20) ===
<retoaded> elpoio, I can take a peek
<elopio> retoaded: thanks. They have a development branch on ~unity-team/unity-scope-click/devel
<elopio> that's the one that gets MPs.
<boiko> robru: hey, is there a free silo available for line 33 of the spreadsheet? renato spotted a regression on address-book-app, and has already fixed it
<retoaded> elopio, I will need to ping someone else in CI to see what needs to be done for that.
<boiko> robru: s/33/31/
<elopio> retoaded: ok. If at all possible, I would like to get a trial run to confirm the tests are passing. I have run them many times, but only on my computer.
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yeah, checking into it right now
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train support - US: robru, cyphermox, rsalveti - EU: sil2100, Mirv, didrocks | CITrain support no answer: use mup bot after 30 minutes, but choose right timezone | Known issues: -
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 34 DONE (finished: 20140516 22:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/34.changes ===
<popey> \o/
<rsalveti> robru: still around?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: same for you :-)
<rsalveti> basically need a silo for 31
<rsalveti> don't remember how to create the request ID
<rsalveti> in the spreadsheet
<cyphermox> am still around
<rsalveti> cyphermox: mind allocating a silo for line 31?
<cyphermox> just a second
<robru> sorry, just got back
<robru> rsalveti, you go "Landing team tools > assign to silo"
<robru> but i got it
<cyphermox> ah ok
<robru> rsalveti, silo 11
<rsalveti> cyphermox: robru: great, thanks!
<rsalveti> renato: ^
<robru> rsalveti, you're welcome
<rsalveti> hm, spreadsheet still not up-to-date
<renato> robru, rsalveti, cyphermox thanks
<robru> you're welcome!
<robru> renato, yeah, sometimes the spreadsheet is slow to update. but the jenkins job can be run as soon as you are told of the silo number. you can just click the link to the build job even if the spreadsheet is blank
<robru> also http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ often updates before the spreadsheet does
<robru> rsalveti, i mean ^
<rsalveti> cool
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-17
<cjwatson> Launchpad codehosting will be offline from 0100 to 0300 UTC for urgent storage rearrangements
<cjwatson> (been announced elsewhere, but this seems like a channel that might additionally care)
<cyphermox> cjwatson: thanks
<cyphermox> rsalveti: still around?
<cyphermox> I'm trying to figure out why nether the i386 nor the armhf emulator ever come up to display something on the screen or even giving me a text prompt
<cyphermox> I've let the i386 one start for over half an hour while I went to play with sharpening rocks
<xnox> !mup
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 35 building (started: 20140517 02:10) ===
<wgrant> Codehosting is back.
<plars> Well 34 certainly looked a lot better on mako at least!
<plars> at least they all ran :)
<bzoltan1> robru:  are you still active? I doubt...
<bzoltan1> ToyKeeper: do you think there is a chance to get a QA signature on the Silo15 at this crazy hour?
<bzoltan1> I think I am in the dead zone from the point of timezones
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 35 DONE (finished: 20140517 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/35.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-05-18
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 36 building (started: 20140518 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 36 DONE (finished: 20140518 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/36.changes ===
 * popey wonders why his phone isn't updating to 36
<popey> reboot fixed it ⍨
<ogra_> popey, does 3G work ?
 * ogra_ saw a bunch of complaining people
<popey> ogra_: on which image?
<ogra_> 36
<popey> lemme see
<popey> yes
<ogra_> good
 * popey heads to the airport
<popey> o/
<ogra_> safe flight !
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-11
<marcustomlinson> can anybody here tell my why Jenkins CI is not using the PPA overlay to build? I have a dependancy on something in the overlay and now can't build my dependant MP
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: cihelp should be able to answer that. I believe it was started to be looked into on Friday.
<sil2100> popey: thanks for the e-mails, adding :)
<popey> np :)
<popey> sil2100: jibel please prioritise reminders above music if possible. due to data loss bug in reminders.
<sil2100> popey, jibel: added both clicks to the tarball, they're marked as ready - should appear on the trello soonish
<jibel> sil2100, cards have been created \o/
 * Mirv needed to again mark 6 silos manually as Landed in the spreadsheet, since Train constantly clears out the status of some of the landings that have landed
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: yh
<popey> sil2100: where do linux kernel bugs go for phone ?
<popey> thinking this probably best be re-assigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1421455
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421455 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Slow wake up time on physical power button pressed" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sil2100> popey: let me take a look at that one
<Ursinha> marcustomlinson: it's not pulling from overlay PPA yet because change isn't trivial, we're likely to implement that this week
<marcustomlinson> Ursinha: ok thanks
<jibel> sil2100, can you build a new vivid image for krillin to pull the latest powerd fix? it's a PITA to install for every silo verification.
<jibel> davmor2, rvr ^
<ogra_> jibel, there are image build probs currently
<sil2100> Yeah, we're looking into that rightnow
<jibel> ogra_, any ETA?
<ogra_> <imgbot> === IMAGE 194 building (started: 20150509-02:10) ===
<jibel> okay
<rvr> And for arale too
<ogra_> stuck since then
<sil2100> ogra_: so, the problem is, the system-image importer doesn't see the new rootfs'es that are on cdimage, looking into why
<sil2100> ogra_: there are no files for those in pool/ from last 2 days at least
<sil2100> The generator returns no new path
<sil2100> *paths
<ogra_> hmm
<greyback> trainguards: I need a hand with vivid-overlay silo38, I am unable to make the gles-twin package build.
<Mirv> greyback: looking
<greyback> ta
<Mirv> greyback: the version number in your https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/258608 looks correct but it should probably be UNRELEASED instead of vivid so that train picks it up correctly
<Mirv> like in eg here https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_04.02.2015-gles/+merge/248555
<Mirv> watch file is also fine so it's probably just that change needed
<greyback> Mirv: ok trying
<Mirv> looking good now, building in the ppa
<Mirv> only that it FTBFS:d :(
<Mirv> greyback: it claims gsettings-qt would be required and not found, is that a new build dependency that needs to be added to qtmir-gles too or something?
 * sil2100 needs to jump out to the doctor for a perscription
<greyback> Mirv: quite right
<Mirv> greyback: and now you need to bump the version number to ubuntu2 since the same version can't be rebuilt in the PPA
<greyback> Mirv: dammit
<davmor2> ogra_: is it just me or do you picture sil2100 in a high rise with a parachute when says I just need to jump out to x? :)
<ogra_> davmor2, thats how they do it in poland :)
<rvr> rsalveti: Approving silo 26 (qtvideo-node)
<sil2100> I live on the 2nd floor so I guess I could survive without a parachute ;)
<sil2100> rsalveti, ricmm: could anyone review https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtvideo-node/qtvideo-node-update-textures-in-preprocess-pass/+merge/257960 ?
<rsalveti> yeah, waiting ricmm on that
<rsalveti> sil2100: done ^
<sil2100> \o/
<barry> sil2100: what is the warning on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1kVcbT9COuBhpamXg_d5pw_7WlRCuCPBF_8TFjgfaNYY/edit#gid=0 supposed to mean?  i.e. "check header" -- what header?
<sil2100> barry: it's the deprecated spreadsheet ;)
<sil2100> barry: get the latest one here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain
<barry> sil2100: probably the citrain/FAQ should be updated then :)
<sil2100> barry: ah, maybe! I didn't touch that as it was mvo's invention ;)
<sil2100> (I think)
<barry> sil2100: should there be a link from the old spreadsheet to the new one?
<barry> faq updated
<sil2100> I think there was in the header, but it reverted itself
<sil2100> Since we migrated out of it because it got broken badly, and was reverting contents every few hours
<barry> sil2100: well, i'm going to add si 3.0 to the new spreadsheet.  let's see if i remember how to do it (might be helpful since i'm covering for robru today)
<sil2100> barry: hah :) It's more or less the same thing - si 3.0 is supposed to be released for wily, or you want it in the vivid overlay-PPA?
<sil2100> ...or in vivid overall?
<sil2100> barry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<sil2100> barry: the landing process is more-or-less up-to-date here
<barry> sil2100: for now wily only.  i will leave it up to mvo to decide if it needs to be backported for snappy
<sil2100> Ok, then no changes here I guess, all the same stuff
<barry> sil2100: ouch: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-1-build/148/console
<barry> sil2100: looks like the train got derailed
<sil2100> hm, do you have any unicode in your changelog? ;)
<sil2100> I know robru did a lot of UTF-8-related changes in the package handling in the past months
<barry> sil2100: i don't think so
<barry> sil2100: yeah, i can open and read it in utf8 mode np
<barry> sil2100: can you do any live debugging?
<sil2100> barry: I'll try looking into that, live debugging is hard now since we have no access to the machine, but maybe it won't be necessary :)
<sil2100> Worst thing it's robru's turf mostly, so it might take a few moments before I dig into that
<barry> sil2100: ok.  i can't see anything wrong with the cupstream2distro code, and i know i've looked at this before.  there's not enough information in the traceback to understand which file it's barfing on
<barry> sil2100: hmm. i wonder if it's choking on the tar.xz binary blobs
<sil2100> We had something similar always with oxide-qt silos, but robru fixed that
<barry> sil2100: if it's iterating over every file in debian/* that would be it
<barry> sil2100: i bet the bug is in refresh_package_versions().  it seems to expect that every file in debian/* is a text file.  that isn't necessarily true (and isn't in si's case)
<barry> sil2100: so we need a way to ignore binary files in debian/* or catch the unicode exception and skip that file
<sil2100> Yeah, I see the glob there
<barry> the former would be safer (it would still be possible to erroneously do a replace in an accidentally utf-8 compatible binary file) but i don't know how to specify that
<barry> (in a way cupstream2distro would understand)
 * barry will file a bug
<sil2100> I'll try to talk some reason into it, if you could fill in the bug in the meantime it would be sweet
<barry> sil2100: ack
<imgbot> === IMAGE 194 DONE (finished: 20150511-15:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/194.changes ===
<davmor2> ogra_: zero in the change log that doesn't seem right ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, expected ... everything got confused
<sil2100> I guess manifests are in different places now
<sil2100> (and the importer is still running)
<barry> sil2100: LP: #1453846
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1453846 in CI Train [cu2d] "refresh_package_versions() must skip binary blobs in debian/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453846
<sil2100> barry: this whole piece of code needs changing sadly, since otherwise it could lead to horrors
<barry> sil2100: i'm afraid i agree with you ;)
<sil2100> Hah, exactly the whitelisting idea I wanted to propose ;)
<barry> :)
<sil2100> That was how we did it in the past actually
<barry> sil2100: +1  can you resurrect that logic?
<sil2100> Yeah, I think we can make it better now I suppose
<barry> sil2100: i'm happy to review a mp if you want to take a crack at it before robru returns.  otherwise, i will do Other Stuff for the next few days :)
<sil2100> barry: sure, will throw it your way once I get to working on the fix :)
<barry> sil2100: +1
<sil2100> Thanks!
<rvr> oSoMoN: ping
<oSoMoN> rvr, hey there
<rvr> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1448336
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1448336 in webbrowser-app "No pressed state visual feedback for chrome buttons" [Medium,In progress]
<rvr> oSoMoN: Is that testable in the phone?
<oSoMoN> rvr, yes, you should see a pressed state when you tap on a chrome button, before you release it
<oSoMoN> harder to see of course, because usually your finger is in the way
<ogra_> just grow smaller fingers :)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Right, then I got it correctly
<ogra_> (or use a pencil shrpener)
<rvr> oSoMoN: Approving the silo
<oSoMoN> ogra_, ouch :/
<oSoMoN> rvr, awesome, thanks!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 4 be published, please?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> On it now
<oSoMoN> cheers
<oSoMoN> darn, core-dev ack needed
<sil2100> barry: hey! Since you're around and since I'm only a MOTU, could you take a look and approve this packaging diff? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/56/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> My powers are too weak
<sil2100> I need to become a master of the mainz!
<davmor2> sil2100: do or do not.....there is no try
<rvr> dbarth__: Hey, one question. In the trello board we have an old card for "add signon-apparmor-extension to the seed", but have no other information. Is it still needed?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, should I try and find another core dev to ack silo 4 ?
<sil2100> ogra_: !
<sil2100> ogra_: you're around, let me molest you for a moment
<sil2100> ogra_: I need your approval for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/56/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> No worries, if it breaks anything, you'll be to blame
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> (just kidding)
<dbarth__> rvr: not needed anymore; this is done now
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i blame elopio for a really really lame changelog entry ...
<rvr> dbarth__: Ok, thanks
<ogra_> elopio, last time that i ACK such a change without mentioning the dependency change in the changelog ... please make sure to have that in your changelogs in the future ... (see https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/56/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff)
<ogra_> sil2100, (very uneasy) ACK ...
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> hmm, didnt we use to have the recent spreadsheet URL in the topic ?
<oSoMoN> ogra_, my bad, I should have spotted that earlier and updated the commit message myself, sorry about it
<ogra_> oSoMoN, ok
<elopio> ogra_: noted. I'm sorry.
<kenvandine> rvr, i see on trello you have silo 15 for settings under testing
<kenvandine> that already landed last week
<kenvandine> current silo 15 doesn't match and isn't even ready for QA
<kenvandine> rvr, and it's not settings :)
<rvr> kenvandine: Oh
<kenvandine> in fact, look at the bugs fixed in it, those are for the indicator
<rvr> kenvandine: I'm downloading the new image to flash the phone, so I didn't start, nice to know
<kenvandine> not my silo anymore :)
<kenvandine> must have had a duplicate card created last week
<rvr> Right
<rvr> Thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> rvr, i was just checking on the status of silo 31 and noticed  you might be wasting your time :)
<barry> sil2100: lgtm.  how do i ack the packaging change?
<sil2100> barry: ah, unping :)
<sil2100> ogra_ already poked it
<barry> sil2100: okie dokie!
<kalikiana> cihelp ping, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/oldAppHeaderMoving/+merge/258617 these failures make no sense https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-i386-autolanding/236/testReport/%28root%29/tst_components_benchmark/benchmark_creation_components/
<sil2100> barry: ok, I made a quick branch before going EOD, if you could review it would be sweet
<sil2100> barry: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro/whitelist_symbols_refresh/+merge/258803
<sil2100> barry: I added some basic tests, didn't have time to add more since I need to AFK now
<sil2100> I'll test it in staging later
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
 * sil2100 leaves the train in the hands of barry and kenvandine
<sil2100> barry, kenvandine: remember to assign silo requests - and if they're for vivid touch, please set the column L to the overlay PPA
<sil2100> o/
<josepht> kalikiana: I'm looking at this now
<josepht> kalikiana: is that test passing locally for you all?
<josepht> kalikiana: it looks like this MP may have broken it, it was manually merged even though it wasn't passing CI. https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/separate-uitk-versions/+merge/257455
<bzoltan> josepht: I pushed that MR manually
<bzoltan> josepht:  that MR was failing for random reasons for several times ... after I have pushed it I have tested with 900+ AP tests and unit tests both locally and on krillin and all went fine
<bzoltan> kalikiana:  ^
<jhodapp> robru, can I get a silo for line 75 please?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, you can still assign silos right? can I get one for line 75?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: done, silo 22
<jhodapp> rsalveti, thanks man
<jhodapp> rsalveti, how do I get access to my built silo packages with the overlay? Seems just doing citrain with the silo number is not correct, nor is manually adding the ppa from the command line
<rsalveti> jhodapp: don't know if we updated the tools for it, but the reason (afaik) is because we pinned the overlay ppa
<rsalveti> so it always has a priority, even after enabling another ppa
<rsalveti> check /etc/apt/preferences.d/extra-ppas.pref
<rsalveti> one way is to run apt-get install package=<new version>
<rsalveti> after apt-get update, as that will force it
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok, so it will pick up the overlay version but just not upgrade to it automatically?
<rsalveti> not sure if sil2100 announced that (and the consequences)
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I think that's causing a lot of confusion even for the QA team
<rsalveti> it will always force the overlay version, even if you have a newer one in the new ppa you added manually
<rsalveti> that's why apt-get update/dist-upgrade will get you nothing
<jhodapp> rsalveti, oh, was thinking about that backwards...the overlay is what we're releasing into, right
<jhodapp> rsalveti, so I just tried forcing the version and it's saying it's already using the latest version
<rsalveti> jhodapp: how did you force the version?
<rsalveti> jhodapp: and are you sure the version in there is what is available at your silo?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, sudo apt-get install media-hub=3.1.0+15.04.20150427.3-0ubuntu1
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah check the version from here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/78/console
<rsalveti> jhodapp: from that silo the version is actually 3.1.0+15.04.20150511-0ubuntu1
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-022
<jhodapp> rsalveti, oh hmm, weird...my eyes were playing tricks on me
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I did find out robru released a fix so that citrain can be used...released it on May 7th
<jhodapp> rsalveti, need to make sure I'm still getting updates from the phablet-tools ppa
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah there we go, works with the proper version, thanks
<rsalveti> great
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-12
<imgbot> === IMAGE 195 building (started: 20150512-02:10) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 195 DONE (finished: 20150512-03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/195.changes ===
<Mirv> hmm, if we stay on the overlay for long we need proper packaging diff:s instead of vivid <-> landing
<Mirv> renatu: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1347836/+merge/255726 needs top approval
<Mirv> mzanetti: I'm assigning line 70 now, but you'll want to re-check it as you already landed at least the concierge_mode_workarounds branch in another landing
<Mirv> mzanetti: and I guess you'll do line 70 before line 74 so I'm not assigning the latter
<Mirv> (lines moved, I archived landed lines)
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, the silo ubuntu-rtm/landing-001 is not needed anymore, you can free it
<Mirv> pstolowski: thanks! indeed, probably none of them are needed as rtm is now "done".
<Mirv> unless some critical hotfix will be done
<Mirv> well, og_ra has a new rtm silo from yesterday so I guess it's not all "done" necessarily :)
<davmor2> Mirv: if you are going to pick on ogra_ at least get his nick right so he can join in the complaining :D
<Mirv> davmor2: I'm not picking, just mentioning, and I didn't want to highlight :)
<mzanetti> Mirv, looking, one sec
<sil2100> Mirv: that silo won't land even most probably, IIRC it's only to get a binary built
<mzanetti> Mirv, ack, dropped the concierce mode branch again. no idea why it was still showing up in my queue yesterday, it's gone now
<mzanetti> Mirv, also, ack for doing row "70" before the other (it's 51 vs 55 now)
<Mirv> mzanetti: ack ack!
<Mirv> mzanetti: I can reconfigure your silo if you tell me how I can get the level 25 done on MvM
<mzanetti> Mirv, http://notyetthere.org/data2/level25.m4v
<mzanetti> now, gimme the silo :D
<Mirv> mzanetti: !!!!!!!! SILO RECONFIGURED AT BLAZING SPEED :D
<mzanetti> lol. thanks Mirv
<Mirv> lol
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, are you looking at landing 033 error by any chance? can I retry?
<Mirv> pstolowski: just a moment, I was eh, reproducing a certain solution to a difficult problem
<Mirv> mzanetti: just quickly tried that no I don't seem to get the 12$ -> 17$ in order to buy the 2nd lighthouse, but I've noticed there are some really subtle timing related stuff in MvM that I've never truly understood
<Mirv> since I had tried the idea presented in the video before myself too
<Mirv> mzanetti: when you post a video of it done on krillin, I'll believe ;)
<mzanetti> Mirv, I know people have managed to do it on krillin too
<mzanetti> Mirv, timing-related, there's an issue with the 2x button
<mzanetti> that one has slight rounding errors
<mzanetti> but if you only play at normal speed, it should work using the method in the video
<Mirv> pstolowski: it claims there'd be a version clash, looking further
<Mirv> mzanetti: I KNEW IT!! The 2X is root of all evil!
<mzanetti> I've also managed it by placing a rocket base (upgraded to level2) in the bank at the lower right edge
<Mirv> still, I did that try at 1X but I've noticed 2X breaks things
<mzanetti> that one then shoots holes into the enemy row and the rest of the towers should then have enough time to deal with the rest
<Mirv> yeah, I got to give it some (more...) time with 1X only at some point
<pstolowski> Mirv, in click scope we have 15.04 series branch, but in the light of yesterday's discussions & emails (from sil2100, and from dobey) I'm a bit confused about where to target that MP for vivid
<sil2100> pstolowski: I would say it's up to the project maintainers to decide, this all depends if you forsee doing any snappy development or not
<Mirv> pstolowski: in light of yesterday's discussions the default would be that you target only 15.04, don't for, and eventually when the feature is there do a dual landing to wily+vivid later
<Mirv> don't fork, I meant
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> Well... if you really want to fork then sure, but I suppose then it means you'll have to do 2 landings always
<Mirv> right, unity-scope-click has already forked
<sil2100> To make sure both branches are in sync
<Mirv> sil2100: I think you should target your 15.04 branch and note that it's really the "15.04+overlay" branch
<sil2100> pstolowski: maybe agree with other click scope devs which branch you'll use and just target that one, you can rebase trunk on it later
<Mirv> s/sil2100/pstolowski/
<Mirv> pstolowski: could the "
<Mirv> Run scope harness integration tests during build and with autopkgtest.
<Mirv> " be landed to vivid overlay too?
<Mirv> to get them back to sync
<pstolowski> sil2100, Mirv I'll retarget these MPs against 15.04 branch then and have separfate MPs for trunk; that's what dobey wanted to enforce anyway
<Mirv> mzanetti: I've to admit I cheated. I edited the config so that I'd have laserhouse instead of rocket base. I was somewhat stupid and took the two most expensive ones first. my one belief is that you can't solve level 22 (I think it was that) without laserhouse
<mzanetti> Mirv, could be... I haven't tested that
<Mirv> mzanetti: also extremely hard to collect starts in 20 and 21 without laserhouse, so I couldn't get enough stars to get laserhouse afterwards even though I had ~all the stars until that
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok then
<mzanetti> Mirv, toghether with a friend of mine we've been playing it in 5 different combinations to prove it's doable. obviously there's still risk that you run into a dead-end situation.
<Mirv> mzanetti: on the other hand, if there'd be an option I would have "restarted" hard levels, that would have been acceptable solution for me as a player for choosing wrongly
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok
<mzanetti> Mirv, there is, click on the star count in the lower right corner in the level selector
<sil2100> pstolowski: remember that in this case the bottleneck can be the number of free silos
<Mirv> mzanetti: ...
<mzanetti> probably a bit hidden, I agree
<Mirv> mzanetti: :D hehe, well I'll restart at some point then. it _should_ be easy the 2nd time mostly.
<pstolowski> Mirv, MPs in silo 33 updated; let me know if I can reconfigure
<mzanetti> that said friend can go through the complete game in ~3 hours now
<Mirv> pstolowski: I'd guess since the target changed it might be best I reconfigure it for you
<Mirv> pstolowski: or anyway, I'm reconfiguring now
<pstolowski> Mirv, k, thanks
<mzanetti> Mirv, btw, ubuntu-app-usage | grep machines please :D
<Mirv> mzanetti: nooooo :)
<mzanetti> :D
<Mirv> "enough to get notes during evenings for my absence"
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> then a review in the store please. gotta beat Dekko again :D
<Mirv> mzanetti: it seems nearly exactly 24h. I did try without the laserhouse, you know :)
<mzanetti> so you still have some 7 hours left to beat davmor2
<DanChapman> mzanetti: oi.... play fair!! ;p
<mzanetti> lol
<davmor2> mzanetti: now I know the flaw I've replayed it took 14hours
<mzanetti> wow, still playing....
<Mirv> davmor2: which flaw it was that you ran into, I remember you mentioned it?
<davmor2> Mirv: no you have to discover it for yourself :P
<Mirv> davmor2: darn :)
<davmor2> mzanetti: I love it, I would use the editor thingy to add some more levels but it looks like hard work and you need some gfx skill
<mzanetti> yeah... but afaict mivoligo is working on a second level pack. for him the hard thing is to create the json stuff
<mzanetti> you can probably ask him to be his beta player
<mzanetti> or even help with the json files
<Mirv> the bot never announced that 33 was reconfigured
<Mirv> pstolowski: I hit build for you https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-033-1-build/4/console
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks
<davmor2> mzanetti: you don't want me touching code if you want it to work :D
<Mirv> pstolowski: didn't you mean to reconfigure https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-click/edit-reviews-15-04/+merge/258788 to land to the vivid branch? that MP is still on the spreadsheet.
<mzanetti> davmor2, no code involved... it's just json files describing the level... the game code is already in place to support multiple level packs
<davmor2> mzanetti: json is close enough to code for me to break :)
<pstolowski> Mirv, ah, sorry, updated the MP itself, it was targeting trunk, should be touch-15.04; could you please reconfigure again?
<Mirv> pstolowski: sure
<Mirv> pstolowski: done
<pstolowski> thx
<jibel> sil2100, is there an equivalent of a -changes ML for the overlay ppa?
<pstolowski> Mirv, weird failure in my silo 33
<sil2100> jibel: hey, no, not really... but it's a valid point, let me think about some nice equivalent
<sil2100> jibel: for now the closest thing is https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<sil2100> (since all upload mail goes to I-dont-know-where)
<jibel> sil2100, that's what I use but it's difficult to read and doesn't automatically end in my inbox
<Mirv> pstolowski: I understand what it says but not why it says that. could you try once more and we see if it's somethig temporary? there are errors before that bzr ERROR line which could have cause it.
<kalikiana> cihelp ping, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-vivid-i386-ci/477/testReport/ can somebody investigate this bogus failure? it's happening in more than one branch reliably now
<Mirv> pstolowski: oh, wait, it's the credentials one, checking that still
<sil2100> jibel: I'm pretty sure we can get something better, just need slangasek to pop up
<sil2100> jibel: probably we could somehow redirect all the upload mail somewhere or something
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok, the ubuntuone-credentials branch is simply broken, it adds its own changelog entry. that wouldn't be a problem necessarily, but the version number is also of wrong format.
<t1mp> kalikiana: is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/newJsonApiCheck/+merge/235830 ready for landing?
<t1mp> besides the CI issues
<kalikiana> t1mp: yep
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok. I'll happrove it when the CI issue is cleared up
<Mirv> pstolowski: is the usage of native version numbers intentional? if so, you should continue doing that by dropping the "-0ubuntu1" from the MP
<kalikiana> t1mp: btw I made a merge commit to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/oldAppHeaderMoving/+merge/258617 so you'll need to re-approve… trying to see if it helps at all with the bogus failures
<t1mp> kalikiana: actually, I happrove https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/newJsonApiCheck/+merge/235830 now
<t1mp> let's see what cI does
<kalikiana> t1mp: cool
<t1mp> kalikiana: happroved oldAppHeaderMoving as well
<Mirv> pstolowski: it seems ubuntuone-credentials has always used native (no "-0ubuntuN"). it doesn't really matter after all which is it, but note that we do consider Canonical projects as "Canonical upstream" projects, in which case the Ubuntu packaginng is not "Ubuntu's" and therefore 95% of our projects do have the ubuntu versioning. if you want to switch to the same, you'd keep the changelog entry as is but do bzr rm debian/source
<Mirv> I mean, in which case the packaging is Ubuntu-the-project's packaging of Canonical upstream sources, so it's noted like that, having the ubuntu versioning instead of claiming the package would be Ubuntu-the-project's internal package
<pstolowski> Mirv, ok, I didn't know of these subtleties; trying to fix the changelog entry
<davmor2> popey: reminders has one small design issue other than that clean bill of health and passed
<sil2100> Yaay!
<davmor2> popey: design issue for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1454198
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1454198 in Ubuntu Reminders app "It's not obvious how to switch back to see your locally stored notes." [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunkSync/+merge/258777 failed on autolanding
<t1mp> kalikiana: ASSERT failure in QTest::fetchData(): "Test data requested, but no testdata available.", file qtestcase.cpp, line 2044
<t1mp>   
<t1mp> cihelp: ping^
<psivaa> t1mp: kalikiana: we'll take a look at it
<sil2100> o/
<pmcgowan> plars, how many devices to we have in the ci setup
<pmcgowan> or fginther ^^
<sil2100> mzanetti: assigned a silo for you, just remember you have another unity8 silo in silo 33
<mzanetti> sil2100, thanks, yep, I'm aware of that
<fginther> pmcgowan, can you be more specific? which kind of device and for what use?
<plars> pmcgowan: hi
<pmcgowan> phones for auto testing
<pmcgowan> like krillin and nexus 4
<pmcgowan> fginther, or plars
<plars> pmcgowan: do you mean for smoke testing? or merge proposals? boot testing? - it's not always one big shared pool
<pmcgowan> yes :)
<fginther> or just total devices :-)
<plars> heh, ok, one moment
<boiko> jibel: regarding silo 24, jenkins has been flaky for telephony-service, it runs the unit tests twice for each job, once using dh_auto_test (which passes) and the other one I don't know exactly how it is called
<boiko> jibel: but the first run always passes
<plars> pmcgowan: so for mako, we have about 24 at the moment, though some of them are basically broken to the point of being doorstops
<plars> pmcgowan: for krillin, there are 10 at the moment, but not all are instrumented yet, so we can't automatically recover all of them if they get in a bad state. I've heard there are 4 more, but IS was waiting to hook those up, and instrument the others until the rack move, that just happened recently
<plars> pmcgowan: if you can help me understand exactly what information you're looking for, I may be able to email you something a little more helpful
<plars> pmcgowan: unless that already gives you what you are looking for?
<pmcgowan> plars, I wanted a round number to get an idea how many are required for decent coverage
<pmcgowan> sounds like 10
<plars> pmcgowan: it depends a lot on the types of testing you want to do, number of channels you want to test, and how quickly you want the results
<plars> pmcgowan: with a little padding of course because sometimes good devices go bad
<plars> relatively uncommon, but good to plan in there because murphy strikes hardest when you assume all will go well :)
<pmcgowan> plars, thanks
<kenvandine> trainguards:  I need to sync a couple packages from the overlay ppa to wily, how do i create a silo for that?
<plars> kalikiana: hi, I'm looking at the job you mentioned earlier. I'm thinking that might be related to it not using the overlay ppa for vivid?
<kalikiana> plars: I wouldn't know how that affects it. it used to work and suddenly all branches fail in this way
<kalikiana> there has been no change here that I'm aware of
<kalikiana> Mirv: if you happen to know if there was any change that I missed ^^
<plars> kalikiana: I also notice that it seems to complain of missing test data? Is there any chance it's trying to pull that from an external source?
<barry> sil2100: hi.  did that patch land?  can i retry my build?
<sil2100> barry: hey! Ah, it landed but I need to ask IS to redeploy the train
<sil2100> Let me do that, sorry, it slipped my mind
<kalikiana> plars: not "also" that IS the problem :-)
<barry> sil2100: no worries, thanks!
<kenvandine> sil2100,  I need to sync a couple packages from the overlay ppa to wily, how do i create a silo for that?
<Laney> kenvandine: can't you just copy-package them like I gave the line for in #ubuntu-desktop?
<Laney> or do they really need rebuilding for something?
<kenvandine> sure... that would work
<sil2100> kenvandine: in this case copy-package is still a valid solution I guess :)
<kenvandine> but i wanted to make sure we shouldn't do somethign else
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok, i can do that
<sil2100> The tools are not ready yet to make things easier for people
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100> We learned about all the plans too late...
<Laney> It's easy enough to do individually for core-devs, but I suppose you might want a view of the whole state so things don't get lost.
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hey, can I have a silo for line 62, please?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, per the point raised above, has a full sync of the ppa to wily been discussed or planned
<barry> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN_> barry, thanks!
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, even after a full sync, we really need landings to automatically go to wily and the overlay, to prevent this in the future
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, agreed, seems the topic of the year
<pmcgowan> I pretty much agree with the comments on the thread, we need to land to trunk and be prepared to have two branches when necessary
<kenvandine> nobody wants to relive the utopic/rtm landings again
<pmcgowan> we have to land both places imo but need to sort out the overhead
<pmcgowan> same ole topic
<plars> kalikiana: ok, so if the problem is that it's trying to pull external test data, that may not be something we can accommodate now. Any other way to get test data in that it needs?
<plars> kalikiana: the short story is that it's "accidentally" worked for a while, but shouldn't have been working
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! :)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, actually, slangasek did that just now
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I poked slangasek earlier about that and he just did it
<sil2100> Swiftly ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, we're working on the dual-landing stuff, but we just started ;/
<sil2100> barry: hey! Try rebuilding, the fix should be deployed by IS now
<barry> sil2100: \o/
<slangasek> yes, that's only a one-time sync of the stuff currently in the overlay however
<kenvandine> slangasek, thanks!
<kalikiana> plars: what does that mean, cannot accomodate it now? if you know about some changes behind the scenes you'll need to tell me because as I said nothing changed in the ui toolkit
<kalikiana> plars: and it's slightly urgent if I may add because nothing whatsoever passes right now
<sil2100> barry: hmm, I wonder why the package didn't get uploaded to the PPA
<barry> sil2100: good question!
<sil2100> It looked as if it didn't generate a tarball
<barry> sil2100: i don't see any errors in the console logs
<barry> sil2100: where do we go from here?
<plars> kalikiana: if the test is dependent on external access, can you give me details on what it's trying to do? and why?
<sil2100> barry: one moment, need to finish the meeting and I'll try to check what happened
<kalikiana> plars: the benchmark test is just loading tons of compoennts, nothing more
<barry> sil2100: cool, thx
<plars> kalikiana: details? what external servers does it want to connect to? are the connections inbound or outbound? how is it communicating with them? what ports/protocols? what is the purpose of connecting to them? can it be done in another way that doesn't depend on external resources (which can by definition be fragile)
<kalikiana> plars: huh? there's no servers involved, it's just loading .qml components
<plars> kalikiana: ok, so let's back up... it sounded to me like it was trying to pull test data from [somewhere outside the lab], and when I asked about it, it sounded like you were saying that is indeed the case. Perhaps I misunderstood?
<plars> kalikiana: I don't know what your code there is doing, I could use your help with that :)
<kalikiana> plars: when I say loading components that means grabbing .qml files from the build folder
<kalikiana> and creating objects for them in a loop
<kalikiana> plars: and that test hasn't changed in eons really
<kalikiana> plars: it could only legitimately fail - that I can see - if somehow the build folder was removed during the build
<kalikiana> plars: hmmmm not sure if that will help, but I got an idea that I could add a line to double-check if anything about that build folder changed, if I let that run on ci
<kalikiana> so at least one could see if there was any unexpected differences in the build itself
<plars> kalikiana: it looks like a great number of tests in there pass too though, do those not depend on loading things from the build dir?
<plars> kalikiana: it looks like perhaps it failed ever since https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/separate-uitk-versions/+merge/257455 - which was merged anyway. Can you take a look at that MP?
<kalikiana> plars: they do… it seems the benchmark test is the only instance of using the build folder defined at build time rather than relying on environment variables
<kalikiana> and tst_components_benchmark: QDEBUG : tst_components_benchmark::benchmark_creation_components() Found 0 tests. suggests that build folder is either empty or wrong
<kalikiana> I'm checking now what other tests do… maybe this makes sense to change if it's not reliable
<kalikiana> so it might be that it was a "happens to work" kind of approach; hold on
<plars> kalikiana: actually.. it may have failed even farther back, looking
<plars> kalikiana: ah, it failed as far back as build 463, which also tested that same MP. So I would think that MP I mentioned earlier is suspect
<kalikiana> plars: hmmmm
<kalikiana> plars: actually, that could make a lot of since given that branch did change the directory structure. even though I don't see that error in the test results of it
<kalikiana> +sense
<sil2100> barry: phew, only now I finished
<sil2100> Let me take a look wth happened
<rvr> kenvandine: ping
<barry> sil2100: thx.  i'd like to break for lunch soon, but i'll stick around for a little bit longer to see what happened
<kenvandine> rvr pong
<sil2100> barry: so, I know why it didn't appear in the PPA
<sil2100> barry: but the root cause of the issue is still unknown
<sil2100> AH!
<sil2100> barry: I think I know what's up :)
<barry> sil2100: i hope it's soemthing i broke.  i like breaking things :)
<sil2100> barry: in your MP, the debian/changelog top-entry needs to be UNRELEASED - because you switched it to 'wily', the train actually thought it's already released and probably created a new entry on top of it
<sil2100> barry: so the builder went like 'ok, 3.0 got already released, so I won't include the tarball in the upload'
<davmor2> barry: man you spend one week with QA and you think it's your job to break things ;)
<barry> sil2100: i'll resubmit with UNRELEASED
<barry> davmor2: :)
<barry> sil2100: i actually originally had that, then did a test build in my ppa and forgot to undo that change
<sil2100> barry: excellent :)
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 31
<rvr> kenvandine: I installed your click package, but I can't see it the dash
<barry> sil2100: mp updated.
<kenvandine> hummm
<sil2100> barry: rebuild and let's get this finally working :)
<kenvandine> rvr trying doing a search for it
<kenvandine> maybe there's a click scope bug?
<barry> sil2100: +1
<rvr> kenvandine: That worked
<kenvandine> rvr, :/
<rvr> kenvandine: There are not applications to share with
<barry> sil2100: let's let this run.  /me -> lunch
<barry> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> barry: have fun! :)
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, is there a bug for video playback being 'all black' on krillin/vivid?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: there is for a video that you record
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, yeah, that one then
<john-mcaleely> do you know where to look for it?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: one second
<rvr> jhodapp: ping
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1451816
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1451816 in Media Hub "VIVID: krillin doesn't playback video it has recorded in camera or gallery but does via mtp to a pc" [Critical,In progress]
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, perfect, thank you
<slangasek> sil2100: hi, so it appears that the ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed channel has been updated in the config to point at /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled now - is this your doing?
<slangasek> sil2100: (in the absence of a VCS for etc/config, I think it would be a good idea to send email whenever making changes to the config of existing channels in this file...)
<sil2100> slangasek: hey! Yes, since we wanted to continue having vivid-overlay based images in devel after the cdimage server switched focus to wily
<boiko> Ursinha: regarding silo 24, telephony-service CI job has been flaky for quite some time now, I was actually surprised it passed once in that MR. Who should I talk to regarding those failures? I also have CI job problems for dialer and messaging
<sil2100> slangasek: sorry, I'll make sure to send out an announcement, I only informed ogra_ and rsalveti about that...
<slangasek> sil2100: ok; so as you and I discussed, the current stable overlay is really the wrong place for "devel" to happen, it's intended to be rc-proposed
<slangasek> sil2100: based on pmcgowan's mail today we're done with rtm/14.09 now, right?  So we can point rc-proposed at vivid+stable-overlay now?
<sil2100> slangasek: sure thing, right, when I did the change there was still a lot of questionmarks
<sil2100> slangasek: I suppose we can :)
<Ursinha> boiko: not sure you have seen my last comment in there, jibel says that the fact tests pass in the first run and not in the following might mean they are corrupting the testbed, and could be a problem in the tests instead of the infrastructure
<Ursinha> boiko: you might want to rule that out
<jhodapp> rvr, pong
<Ursinha> boiko: but if you have other examples of jobs being flaky, please bring them to cihelp and we'll have a look
<boiko> Ursinha: I replied to that one: I run them multiple times on desktop, chromebook and on the device, and they always pass
<boiko> Ursinha: and jenkins does not spit out the test logs of the second test run, not sure how it runs them (the dh_auto_test is prepared to log the failures on telephony-service)
<Ursinha> boiko: that is useful information, let me check with current CI vanguard today so we can have a look
<rvr> jhodapp: Hey, silo 22 (media-hub) is blocked because the merge proposal is not reviewed and approved.
<plars> Ursinha: that would be me, do you have some background on this?
<jhodapp> rvr, you can't test it before review?
<Ursinha> plars: so, it all started with this: https://trello.com/c/TBw1oCqb/1665-ubuntu-landing-024-telephony-service-boiko
<rvr> jhodapp: ...
<Ursinha> plars: CI is failing for telephony-service, the testsuite runs a couple of times and fails in the second run, almost like testbed is corrupted by first run
<Ursinha> plars: boiko is the owner, he will have more details
<rvr> jhodapp: If code hasn't been reviewed and approved is not ready for QA.
<rvr> jhodapp: What if the reviewer asks for a change?
<boiko> plars: is there a way to mimic the jenkins setup locally? I want to understand why some tests are failing on the second run
<jhodapp> rvr, agreed in general but this is a very trivial change...I'll get someone to take a quick look
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150511-3912934.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20150511-3912934.ods
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20150511-3912934.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150512-c5df9c0.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-testresults-20150512-c5df9c0.ods
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/ubuntu-rtm-14.09/device_krillin-20150512-c5df9c0.changes
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, jibel device tarballs for krillin ^
<plars> boiko: give me a minute to look at it all, sorry this is my first time to look at this particular problem so I need to catch up
<plars> boiko: just to ensure I'm looking at the right thing, can you point me at the most recent failing job?
<boiko> plars: let me see
<boiko> plars: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/telephony-service-ci/439/
<boiko> plars: so, it seems jenkins run dh_auto_test and then later it calls make test, is that correct?
<fginther> plars, boiko, this might be the case that the B10gcovr_run hook that is running the second pass of the tests is no longer needed
<fginther> AIRC, that hook was used to force packages to run tests that were not setup to do so by dh_auto_test. If the tests are already being run, there's no reason to run them twice
<Ursinha> fginther: is there a way to identify and fix these before they fail?
<fginther> Ursinha, we could filter the list to the projects using B10gcovr_run and review which ones are doing 2 builds be reviewing the build output.
<fginther> Ursinha, that's not all that efficient, I can't think of another way at the moment
<plars> fginther: we could test that by rekicking this job a few times without the gcovr_run hook right?
<fginther> Ursinha, plars, boiko, it's also possible that without B10gcovr_run, this project will stop producing code coverage results. it all depends on this projects make files
<fginther> plars, yes: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/telephony-service-vivid-amd64-ci/
<fginther> err, this one: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/telephony-service-vivid-amd64-ci/109/
<fginther> plars, in order to test that, we have to retrigger the $release-$arch sub job and modify the "builder_hooks" parameter
<plars> fginther: am I safe to assume that I need to take out all the gcovr related hooks? or just gcovr_run?
<plars> oh, I can't just retrigger this one as a test?
<boiko> fginther: so, as long as CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage, telephony-service will generate those
<fginther> plars, just gcovr_run. The others are needed to other gcover dependencies
<fginther> H10enable_coverage is the one that sets "CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage", so this experiment *should* work
<boiko> fginther: plars: now that you are at it, we have been having failures on dialer-app jenkins jobs too, for instance: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dialer-app-ci/560/
<fginther> plars, the basic symptom of this problem is that the package's tests are executed twice. That's not something that apt packages are expected to support so the second run could fail because the first run leaves things in a non-pristine environment
<boiko> fginther: plars: otto builds are failing for messaging-app too: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/messaging-app-ci/557/
<plars> boiko: otto builds are known to be broken right now
<boiko> plars: ah ok, so just the dialer one remains
<Ursinha> plars: should we add that disclaimer to the channel topic?
<boiko> Ursinha: might be a good idea
<boiko> Ursinha: is there a global switch that could be used to turn otto builds off until they are fixed?
<fginther> boiko, we're in the process of removing the otto tests for most projects, We some agreement a while back that these were not that helpful and had just postponed removing them until the failed hard
<Ursinha> boiko: I wouldn't think so, but fginther has all answers and might prove me wrong
<Ursinha> hehe
<barry> sil2100: \o/  it built
<boiko> Ursinha: :)
<fginther> boiko, the touch tests on a device will remain
<plars> fginther: looks like http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/telephony-service-vivid-amd64-ci/109/console passed
<boiko> fginther: the only think nice about otto tests is that they produce videos of the failures, but I agree: most of the time the failures were on otto itself rather than the tests actually failing
<boiko> fginther: plars: I'll be away for ~1 hour, but I will read the backlog once I'm back, thanks for the help
<fginther> plars, the build passed, but there was no coverage output... I noticed that the B09googletests hook is running the tests the first time, trying again with that removed but B10gcovr_run added back in
<fginther> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/telephony-service-vivid-amd64-ci/110/
<plars> googletests?
<fginther> plars, I think they run gtests, which was a google project
<fginther> or something like that. My memory of some of these things is starting to fade :-(
<boiko> fginther: plars: telephony-service uses QTest, not gtests
<plars> fginther: boiko: that one seems to have passed and produced coverage results
<fginther> plars, that looks better. I'd give boiko a chance to comment, but I think that's probably the best fix we have
<plars> fginther: so iiuc, I'll need to add hooks line for that in stacks/head/phone.cfg that includes everything in the globally specified hooks except the B09googletests one right?
<fginther> plars, correct
<plars> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/cupstream2distro-config/telephony-remove-googletests/+merge/258919 - but I'll be sure to get boiko to take a look at the results and make sure they're sane before top approving if you ack the mp
<fginther> plars, approved, thanks
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: otto is broken for a while now and in process of being removed; robru is on vacation; ping barry or kenvandine for train issues.
<sil2100> cyphermox: ^
<sil2100> cyphermox: is that ok? ^
<cyphermox> I think so, but guess I should triple-check
<cyphermox> yes, it's good
<cyphermox> I included those already
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, publishing then
<cyphermox> ah, that's something new
<sil2100> No worries ;)
<cyphermox> mmkay
<sil2100> You're LP name is different, I forgot about that
<sil2100> *Your
<sil2100> Ok, I EOD now
<sil2100> o/
<slangasek> ogra_: what was the reason for this version number? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.221vivid1
<boiko> plars: on the MP I don't see the succeeded telephony-service CI job, do you have the link handy?
<plars> boiko: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/telephony-service-vivid-amd64-ci/110/
<boiko> plars: that looks good, thanks for looking into that
<kalikiana> plars: FYI I know how to deal with the benchmark test now, a fix is in progress. thanks a lot for helping me narrow it down
<plars> kalikiana: happy to help :)
<tedg> thomi, Would it be possible to just have projects that have a "15.10" series land that on wily and then do CI on their "15.04" series on vivid?
<tedg> thomi, Complex naming, I realize, but I think it could make things easier for everyone.
<thomi> tedg: in an alternate universe, where we can coordinate that number of projects, yes. :D
<tedg> thomi, Make it a requirement, people will conform :-)
<thomi> in this universe, everyone is a unique snowflake, and gets to configure things how they like
<thomi> lol
<thomi> for next time maybe
<tedg> thomi, Start now or it'll never happen :-)
<tedg> Perhaps require a "ci-config.json" in the root directory where people put "snowflake things" or else you get the default.
<thomi> tedg: this is the path of least resistance for us, and we're trying to get this done quickly
<thomi> if you're worried at the overhead of filling in the spreadsheet, let's talk about that :D
<tedg> A spreadsheet is never the path of least resistance.
<tedg> Duplicating the lines is going to be a PITA.
<thomi> I don't think there's that many projects that already have dual landing set up
<thomi> I mean, branches for dual landing set up
<tedg> All mine do :-)
<tedg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-menu-bar/
<tedg> They have for several distro releases.
<tedg> I have a script that generates karma^W^W configures the new branches
<thomi> tedg: should be easy to make your script spit out the values you need to append to the SS, no?
<tedg> thomi, If you tell me what you want, or I can just give you the script to generate what you need. It's lp:$(project name)/15.10 and lp:$(project name)/15.04
<thomi> tedg: I need that, in the spreadsheet, along with what they land to in the second column
<tedg> thomi, for example: https://launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+series
<tedg> thomi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11102042/
<fginther> tedg, it sounds like .... nice
<fginther> tedg, that looks like it should work. Is it safe to assume that the 13.10 branches all alias the trunk branch?
<tedg> fginther, No, but the 15.10 ones do :-)
<fginther> tedg, ohh, I was looking at https://code.launchpad.net/appmenu-gtk and turned my brain off :-)
<tedg> fginther, More importantly for you guys, I think if they don't work, I'm fine with CI not working until I fix them.
<fginther> kenvandine, is lp:friends-app still a thing?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-13
<kenvandine> fginther, nope... i think it's dead
<imgbot> === IMAGE 196 building (started: 20150513-02:10) ===
<Mirv> renatu: charles: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1347836/+merge/255726 still lacks top-approval so it hasn't been published
<Mirv> ogra_: would http://paste.ubuntu.com/11109317/ be ok for stable overlay? <- bzoltan
<Mirv> it's a QML module from upstream qtdeclarative that we've not included so far but a developer asked for it
<bzoltan> Mirv: ogra_: here is the list of qml modules available from the archive but not present on the image -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11109352/
<Mirv> bzoltan: qtenginio = Qt cloud services, probably not? qt3d = not before Qt3D 2.0, qtbluetooth/qtnfc = probably not for our apps, system handles BT/NFC, publishsubscribe = no, git snapshot, statemachine = this could be, need opinions, quickcontrols = needs proper UITK integration/support first, right?, serviceframework = no, git snapshot
<jibel> oSoMoN, I was reviewing the MP attached to silo 14 and all the automated tests (generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako) fail on a timeout. Do you know why?
<jibel> oSoMoN, there are 5 MP and they fail on a different test each time.
<oSoMoN> jibel, they fail because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1449660, which is being fixed in oxide
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1449660 in webbrowser-app "AP tests for the container stall/freeze" [Critical,In progress]
<oSoMoN> jibel, what happens is that the webapp_container tests hang after running the first test
<oSoMoN> jibel, and because the webapp_container suite is run before the webbrowser_app one, all tests timeout
<oSoMoN> jibel, but I verified that the autopilot tests for webbrowser_app all pass on device
<jibel> oSoMoN, Okay, understood. I'm adding this information to the card.
<oSoMoN> as for webapp_container, those MRs don’t affect it
<bzoltan> Mirv: I agree... I just made a double dpkg with diff :)
<Mirv> ogra_: so now we're thinking http://paste.ubuntu.com/11109885/ instead. they use 300kB of space together.
<ogra_> Mirv, bzoltan, looks fine to me
<Mirv> ogra_: we've no branch for the vivid-overlay touch-meta (or seed) I guess?
<ogra_> Mirv, no, you need to make the changes in the package
<Mirv> thanks
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, can somebody take a look at my comment in line #51? why is that?
<Mirv> pstolowski: you need wily version of phablet-tools which has a fix for that
<Mirv> pstolowski: if you don't want to upgrade to wily, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/phablet-tools-citrain_1.1%2B15.10.20150507-0ubuntu1_all.deb works on vivid too
<Mirv> pstolowski: bug #1452190 is in question
<ubot5> bug 1452190 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain tool needs to pin the silo with higher score than overlay PPA" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452190
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, can somebody take a look at my comment in line #51? why is that?
<Mirv> pstolowski: how many times you want it answered, or did you drop from IRC? :D
<Mirv> pstolowski: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11110592/
<pstolowski> Mirv, I dropped, sorry, so re-pasted in case it didn;t make it through
<pstolowski> Mirv, ok, thanks
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ^
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok, no problem. I've all joins, quits etc hidden so I don't know when someone drops
<mzanetti> Mirv, ermm... but I did a manual apt-get dist-upgrade... shouldn't that pull in the correct version?
<mzanetti> for some reason that still pulled the overlay-ppa version for me
<pstolowski> mzanetti, no, you need apt-get install unity8=<version> unity8-private=<version>....
<Mirv> mzanetti: no, it doesn't, if the stable overlay PPA is pinned higher than a silo
<Mirv> which is it by default unfortunately
<mzanetti> ah... pinning
<mzanetti> that's odd. why?
<mzanetti> Mirv, can we release the fixed version of the citrain tool to the overlay ppa?
<mzanetti> otherwise I can see lots of wrong test results coming up
<sil2100> I think we should just release the fixed citrain tool to vivid and others
<Mirv> mzanetti: QA knows what to do, but I can see upstreams having troubles with it
<mzanetti> Mirv, yeah, I mostly meant my test results :D
<jibel> sil2100, can you add request ids to the tarballs john-mcaleely submitted yesterday? otherwise cards won't be created
<sil2100> jibel: ah, yes, let me do that - I think I missed that due to meetings
<sil2100> Sorry about that
<jibel> sil2100, if you tell me how you generate it I'll do it next time.
<sil2100> popey: hey! Just to double-confirm - did you publish the new music-app and reminders to the store?
<popey> sil2100: hello!
<popey> sil2100: I literally _just_ did it
<sil2100> \o/
<popey> (was off sick yesterday)
<popey> sil2100: does the 3.5 OTA apply to nexus 4 owners too? Do they get the same love?
<sil2100> popey: it's released for mako as well, yes, although it doesn't get as much testing as krillin
<sil2100> As only sanity tests are being run for those
<popey> ok
<popey> ta
<john-mcaleely> jibel, what's a request ID?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, is that something I should do in future?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: no worries, it's something the LT needs to assign
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: you did everything awesomely ;)
<john-mcaleely> aha, awesome sil2100
<Mirv> rvr: I agree landing-020 not necessarily needs testing, I just thought not to go past you anyhow
<Mirv> rvr: when you upgrade to the package, you get two additional packages installed on rootfs and nothing else happens. nothing obviously uses those modules yet.
<rvr> Mirv: Ack
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<jibel> rvr, for silo 20 there is not much we can do other than verifying that the 2 packages are installable. The verification must be done anyway because the overlay ppa bypasses proposed-migration.
<imgbot> === IMAGE 196 DONE (finished: 20150513-12:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/196.changes ===
<rvr> jibel: Ack
<jgdx> trainguards, tried changing the MP in row 25 and I can't reconfigure/build. Can you help?
<sil2100> jgdx: hey!
<sil2100> jgdx: what's happening?
<jgdx> sil2100, I need to reconfigure, right?
<sil2100> Yes
<jgdx> doing that gives me a big blue link that 404s
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Ok, let me take a look
<jgdx> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Did it have a silo assigned before?
<jgdx> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> Since the spreadsheet says it has no silo
<sil2100> Let me try tracing that
<sil2100> jgdx: do you remember the silo number?
<sil2100> Since I think the silo has been freed and unassigned
<sil2100> We'll have to reassign it
<renatu> Mirv, the mr is ready to land now
<jgdx> sil2100, I don't.. kenvandine^?
<kenvandine> oh, we freed that when we were out of silos
<kenvandine> sil2100, can i just assign a silo for that?  or will it be confused because it already has an id?
<renatu> hey guys the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1347836/+merge/255726 was top approved
<renatu> can we land silo 8 now?
<sil2100> kenvandine: just remove the UID and then re-assign :)
<kenvandine> will do!
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> renatu: ok o/
<renatu> sil2100, thanks
<kenvandine> jgdx, silo 36 building
<jgdx> kenvandine, sil2100 thanks
<kenvandine> np
<Mirv> renatu: thanks
<renatu> Ursinha, I am getting problems with jenkins again: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/split-app/+merge/258937
<renatu> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-test_import_from_sim/+merge/258938
<Ursinha> renatu: let me see
<Ursinha> uh, otto
<rvr> dbarth_: Is this up-to-date? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/HTML5
<Ursinha> renatu: if otto is the problem (and it seems to be), see topic
<renatu> Ursinha, ok thanks ;)
<Ursinha> renatu: I'll ask cihelp to have a look, but I believe that is because otto is broken
<rvr> dbarth_: Debugging doesn't work and "Make sure that Ubuntu APIs are available to an application" app does nothing for me.
<rvr> kenvandine: I was asking if you added automated tests for the new feature.
<rvr> kenvandine: I see some test changes, but not sure
<kenvandine> oh, check with alex-abreu
<kenvandine> it's his branch
<rvr> alex-abreu: ^
<kenvandine> i'm just watching it to make sure it lands, because currently the webapps bindings for content-hub our out of date
<kenvandine> and i really want to see twitter and facebook as text sharing targets :)
<rvr> kenvandine: Yeah, I share a lot of content to Twitter and Facebook, so looking forward this improvements
<dbarth_> rvr: hmm no, this is outdated; the cordova integration evolved since then; the debug issue feels like a regression; can you check with alexabreu?
<rvr> alex-abreu: Hey
<alex-abreu> rvr, hey
<rvr> alex-abreu: I'm trying to test silo 31
<alex-abreu> rvr, for the content hub branch?
<rvr> alex-abreu: Yes
<alex-abreu> rvr, yes there are tests
<rvr> alex-abreu: Nice
<rvr> alex-abreu: So, I'm also running the test plan, and it fails
<alex-abreu> rvr, in which part?
<rvr> alex-abreu: --inspector is not working for me
<alex-abreu> rvr, seems like a separate issue but let me check
<rvr> alex-abreu: And "Make sure that Ubuntu APIs are available to an application" app does nothing for me
<rvr> alex-abreu: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/ubuntu-html5-apis.png
<alex-abreu> rvr, ok checking
<psivaa> Ursinha: renatu: taking a look at the otto failures on those MP's
<fginther> psivaa, otto is known to be broken right now
<psivaa> fginther: right, looking at a way to exclude this job from generic-mediumtests-otto: autopilot-testrunner-otto-vivid
<fginther> psivaa, we can remove generic-mediumtests-otto from the list of apps, I can send that to you
<alex-abreu> rvr, --inspector does work for me, you have to access it w/ <ip>:9221
<rvr> alex-abreu: Checking
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI I'm not sure about which countries but we're having public holiday tomorrow
<Mirv> sil2100: de, fr are out too at least
<rvr> alex-abreu: Yes, it works, that was my mistake, wrong IP
<alex-abreu> rvr, np
<alex-abreu> rvr, checking the api bits
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK :)
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for the heads up!
<Mirv> np
<popey> sil2100: https://askubuntu.com/questions/298728/where-can-i-find-the-changelog-for-ubuntu-touch :)
<sil2100> popey: answering :)
<popey> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> popey: ...and askubuntu.com seems to not like me
<sil2100> I can't reply with more than 2 links
<sil2100> popey: do you have any power over askubuntu?
<popey> ugh
<sil2100> I can cut up my response otherwise
<popey> hang on
<popey> lets get the expert in here
<popey> no, i said expert
<popey> lulz
<sil2100> ;p
<popey> 15:06 < sil2100> I can't reply with more than 2 links
<jcastro> Can you submit an edit?
<sil2100> Yeah, since I don't have enough reputation
<sil2100> Can I work-around it by cheating somehow?
<sil2100> e.g. bribe someone to get that limit taken off
<jcastro> just submit the one link
<jcastro> when I approve it you'll get some rep
<jcastro> then submit the second one
<jgdx> awe, abeato, there's a silo for the apn stuff btw. 36
<abeato> jgdx, cool, I'll give it a try
<abeato> jgdx, btw, there were some comments from a community guy about usability of the forms in the APN editor in bug #1434984 , if you want to give some opinion there
<ubot5> bug 1434984 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Can't setup a customized APN for MMS with carrier Free (France)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434984
<jgdx> abeato, we don't have fields for mcc and mnc though. Should we?
<abeato> jgdx, indeed not, it was just that he was confused because those fields appear in android
<jgdx> abeato, right, I see the issue. If you look at what's in the silo, we use placeholder text in the forms. Maybe we should use that to minimize confusion? I.e. some light hand holding
<abeato> jgdx, I think I've installed what was previously in the silo, using citrain
<abeato> I'll try again...
<awe> jgdx, thanks
<jgdx> abeato, it's brand spankin new, though
<jgdx> from today
<abeato> jgdx, I had to manually download
<abeato> looks nice :)
<jgdx> abeato, sweet. Do you mean downgrade btw?
<jgdx> is the silo borken?
<abeato> jgdx, no, dpkg did not complain about the version
<abeato> jgdx, what failed was "citrain device-upgrade 36 <passwd> ubuntu"
<abeato> don't know why
<jgdx> oh
<abeato> jgdx, I see the grey areas you mention, yep, that is an additional tip, pretty sure it will help users :)
<brendand_> ogra_, sil2100 - any new devel-proposed image soon?
<ogra_> brendand_, there was one 2h ago
<sil2100> brendand_: there was one recently
<brendand_> ogra_, started or completed?
<sil2100> Completed
<ogra_> see the backlog :P
<sil2100> Imported by the importer
<brendand_> sil2100, ok
<ogra_> (completed :) )
<brendand_> sil2100, 196?
<ogra_> yes
<sil2100> Yeah, it's the daily image from today
<ogra_> no changelogs yet, sorry ... still working on the bot ...
<brendand_> sil2100, is that the same as 210 for krillin?
<ogra_> imgbot, map 196 vivid
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 196 maps to krillin version: 210"
<imgbot> mako ubuntu version: 196 maps to generic_x86 version: 198"
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> :)
<brendand_> ogra_, neato :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> imgbot, stunt!
<ogra_> (no exclamation mark )
<sil2100> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<brendand_> imgbot - clean my kitchen
 * ogra_ pets imgbot 
<sil2100> uh oh
<ogra_> brendand_, it is running in my home ... now it will clean *my* kitchen !
<ogra_> :D
<davmor2> brendand_: Is not a member of sudoer group
<alex-abreu> rvr, the download manager html5 js example worked for me, ... have you tried pressing the buttons?
<rvr> alex-abreu: Yes
<rvr> alex-abreu: :-/
<alex-abreu> rvr, the example work for me on the device & desktop
<alex-abreu> rvr, mmh do you have an application.js & ui.js when you create the html5 template?
<rvr> alex-abreu: I just see index.html and app.js
<alex-abreu> rvr, ok and you replaced them by the inde.htmnl & app.js ?
<rvr> alex-abreu: Right
<rvr> alex-abreu: Which channel did you use to test, vivid-proposed?
<alex-abreu> rvr, did you make it work on desktop?
<alex-abreu> rvr, any error msg
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. are you done with rtm silo 000 ?
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, throw it away
<ogra_> the initrd package can not build in PPAs
<ogra_> i had forgotten about that
<ogra_> so john-mcaleely took the vivid initrd in the end ... which works fine too
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, that might actually become a prob for the future since all building happens in a PPA now
<rvr> alex-abreu: I'm re-creating a project with the HTML5 template
<rvr> alex-abreu: The app runs fine in the desktop, but crashes on the device
<alex-abreu> rvr, which framework are you using?
<rvr> alex-abreu: 15.04-html
<alex-abreu> rvr, can you use 14.10
<rvr> alex-abreu: But we are testing vivid
<rvr> :-/
<rvr> Checking...
<alex-abreu> rvr, it does no matter here
<rvr> alex-abreu: 14.10 works
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: otto is broken for a while now and in process of being removed;
<alex-abreu> rvr, the app does not crash, click doesn't start it or something
<rvr> Well, for some reason 15.04-html is not working
<alex-abreu> rvr, you tried 15.04 ?
<rvr> alex-abreu: Yes, same result
<alex-abreu> rvr, yup
<alex-abreu> rvr, you used qtc to launch the app?
<rvr> alex-abreu: I tried both manually, the Dash and qtc
<rvr> alex-abreu: Changing the framework to 14.10-html does the trick. Modified app works, it downloads the images.
<rvr> On the device
<alex-abreu> rvr, I'll investigate on the 15.04 bit
<alex-abreu> rvr, I'll file a bug
<rvr> alex-abreu: Great
<rvr> Online Accounts test app also work with silo 31 and framework 14.10
<rvr> alex-abreu: "Make sure that Ubuntu Content Hub APIs are working properly"... the content hub dialog appears, but there is not any app to select. Is that right?
<alex-abreu> rvr, yes, you test the UI being launched here
<rvr> alex-abreu: Great
<alex-abreu> rvr, I will update the wiki w/ more precise instructions & context
<rvr> alex-abreu: So, then, silo seems good
 * rvr is exhausted
<rvr> Approving it
<rvr> Thanks zbenjamin helped a lot
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: any chance silo 14 will be tested today?
<om26er> oSoMoN, sure
<oSoMoN> om26er, thanks!
<cyphermox> sil2100: around?
<sil2100> cyphermox: hey!
<sil2100> Yeah, still doing stuff (tm)
<sil2100> What's up?
<cyphermox> sil2100: the network-manager version for wily that was in landing-003 hasn't made it to the archive yet, anything you can check?
<cyphermox> I mean, it's not even in proposed or in the queue
<sil2100> cyphermox: let me check the rsync file
<sil2100> cyphermox: ok, the rsync file seems correct, it must have been rejected somehow
<cyphermox> who receives these messages?
<sil2100> slangasek: hey! Could you check if there were any recent rejected uploads of network-manager in wily-proposed? Who could we poke?
<sil2100> Normally I poked cjwatson but not sure if he's still the POC here ;)
<cyphermox> hehe
<robru> cyphermox: sil2100: it appears the version of nm in wily is different than the version in the packagelist, which would result in the package being silently ignored by the snakefruit script.
<cyphermox> arf
<robru> cyphermox: sil2100: this would be caused by the version of nm in wily changing after the publish button was clicked
<cyphermox> well, it changed before
<cyphermox> between build and publish, but I had alreday taken the changes into account
<boiko> jibel: hey, just FYI silo 24 is good to go again, now that the CI job was fixed
<sil2100> robru: hm, well, we force-published it
<robru> cyphermox: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/205028429/network-manager_0.9.10.0-4ubuntu15_0.9.10.0-4ubuntu15.1.diff.gz this upload specifically interfered with the train's machinations
<cyphermox> I know
<sil2100> robru: since my understanding was that it would just override that version
<cyphermox> robru: sil2100: I'll manually upload.
<robru> sil2100: I don't care how loudly you shouted at it, the snakefruit script won't copy if the packagelist version doesn't match the distro version ;-)
<robru> cyphermox: probably easiest
<robru> sil2100: you can override the jenkins check but not the snakefruit check
<sil2100> I think that's a bug then ;) Since I think we want to be able to force publishing a package if the version numbers in the archive changed
<sil2100> robru: doesn't snakefruit use a script from lp:cu2d for that?
<robru> sil2100: could be a bug then. file it and assign to me and I can make the publish job put an acceptable packagelist then.
<robru> sil2100: yes.
<sil2100> robru: will do then ;)
<cyphermox> thar
<robru> sil2100: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/copy2distro
<cyphermox> sil2100: robru: feel free to free ubuntu silo 3.
<robru> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> once that's built and magic happens, I'll poke that other silo with the SRU to vivid too.
<cjwatson> sil2100: you can look yourself, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+queue and select the rejected status
<cjwatson> sil2100: but you probably mean rejected copies, which is different
<sil2100> cjwatson: right :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: and no, none
<cjwatson> sil2100: seems you folks figured out an alternate cause, anyway
<slangasek> sil2100: um; rejected uploads go somewhere I have access but can't readily remember the layout of.  Maybe cjwatson can help?
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks, we sorted this out more or less - the train script on snakefruit rejected the upload
<om26er> oSoMoN, Hi!
<om26er> oSoMoN, re: bug 1441064
<ubot5> bug 1441064 in webbrowser-app "Closing the tabs view doesn’t reveal the chrome" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441064
<oSoMoN> yes?
<om26er> oSoMoN, if chrome is hidden while swiping from bottom; when a tab is selected chrome re-appears
<slangasek> sil2100: ok
<oSoMoN> om26er, that’s intended
<om26er> oSoMoN, I would expect it to remember the last known state
<om26er> that makes it predictable
<oSoMoN> om26er, the rationale is that when closing the tabs view, the user might want to navigate somewhere else, so show the chrome just in case
<om26er> oSoMoN, hmm, so its already thought through ? fair enough.
<oSoMoN> om26er, whether this is the most intuitive behaviour is debatable, but in any case it’s intended as is, so not a bug :)
<rvr> Mirv: Silo 20 approved
<om26er> oSoMoN, bug 1453908 is desktop-specific, I reckon ?
<ubot5> bug 1453908 in webbrowser-app "WebView.locationBarController.offset unexpectedly changes when loading a new URL" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453908
<oSoMoN> om26er, actually, no, it can also be observed on devices (but its effect is worse on desktop, where no amount of scrolling will reveal the chrome again)
<om26er> oSoMoN, btw jenkins is not happy with the webbrowser
<oSoMoN_> om26er, known issue, it’s documented in the trello card
<om26er> oSoMoN, uh, just saw :)
<renatu> psivaa, the tests are failing now due a missing dep: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2396/testReport/junit/address_book_app.tests.test_add_contact/TestAddContact/test_go_to_add_contact/
<renatu> psivaa, should I add it manually ?
<alesage> hey trainguards , trying to get to the bottom of a Jenkins failure with jhodapp , he's believing that the needed libmedia-hub-dev has been published, can you advise?  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtubuntu-media-vivid-amd64-ci/34/console
<sil2100> alesage: hey! This looks more like a cihelp thing ;)
<alesage> sil2100, well carry on then ;P
<sil2100> Trainguards only deal with the CI Train and actually we have no one from the CI team in the trainguard list ;p
<psivaa> renatu: i thought it was due to a network issue, i re-kicked the jobs a little while ago, let's see how they go
<renatu> psivaa, during the morning the error was different
<psivaa> renatu: yes, we excluded those jobs from the list due to broken otto,
<renatu> psivaa, and the target "generic-deb-autopilot-vivid-touch" was passing. but now is failing due the missing dep
<psivaa> renatu: the missing dep is due to a network issue,
<psivaa> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ vivid/universe python3-evdev armhf 0.4.1-0ubuntu3
<psivaa>   Temporary failure resolving 'ports.ubuntu.com'
<psivaa> renatu: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/fix-test_import_from_sim/+merge/258938 is now approved by jenkins
<renatu> psivaa, yeah \o/ thanks
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 14 land?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: also, I’m unsure about how to get that one synced to wily? The silo already existed when the announcement was made, can that be done automatically, or would I need to request a new landing?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: ping re-silo 14
<kenvandine> can someone remind me the syntax for requesting a sync silo from wily to vivid?
<kenvandine> sync: wily ubuntu-system-settings ?
<kenvandine> sync:wily ubuntu-system-settings ?
<kenvandine> oh i bet i can look at the archived worksheet for hints :)
<robru> kenvandine: "sync:ubuntu,wily ubuntu-system-settings"
<renatu> psivaa, Ursinha , jenkins got unstable again :(. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dialer-app-vivid-i386-ci/78/console
<Ursinha> cihelp, ^
<Ursinha> renatu: I'm not sure if the vanguard is around at this time, but I'll make a note to look at it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-14
<imgbot> === IMAGE 197 building (started: 20150514-02:05) ===
<imgbot> === IMAGE 197 DONE (finished: 20150514-03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/197.changes ===
<oSoMoN> trainguards: good morning, can I have a silo for line 66 please?
<oSoMoN> robru, since you’re still around, did I fill correctly line 66 for webbrowser-app to be synced back to wily?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I just corrected the sync line, let's see if the syncing works
<sil2100> Could you build silo 14?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks, will build it now
<oSoMoN> sil2100, the copy seems to have gone ok (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-1-build/188/console), but the PPA doesn’t contain anything…
<sil2100> WTH
<sil2100> Ah, bummer
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so one reason why there's nothing in the PPA is that the same silo was used to build the original version of the package... but I think that we can't use the current sync functionality for this
<sil2100> Let me upload the package there manually
<sil2100> oSoMoN: the thing is, the sync code only changes the version number between ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm, here it just sticks with the old version
<sil2100> Which is bad
<oSoMoN> okay
<oSoMoN> sil2100, any estimate on when a working sync functionality will be available? I would hate to have to do two landings for each MR (with two branches every time), and I would equally hate to have to bother you or others to do manual syncs
<sil2100> I think quickly modifying the sync functionality to work for our case should be a quick change
<oSoMoN> good
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, is now a good time to push the krillin rtm tarball? davmor2 +1's it
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey! Yes, I guess it's fine :)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, button pushed. tarball pushed :-)
<tsdgeos> cihelp: any idea what's up with http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<tsdgeos> don't really understand what https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-unity8/lastBuild/ means
<tsdgeos> says vivid/universe but also says wily-boottest
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: thanks o/
<psivaa> tsdgeos: that appears to be a temporary glitch, afais it's the host being unable to ssh to the testbed, the next run was OK, it should pass now in the excuses
<tsdgeos> psivaa: cool, so no action needed from our side, cool :)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I publish silo 14 (wily) myself, or do I need to poke you for that?
<sil2100> A trainguard needs to do it, let me publish then
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
 * sil2100 off to slowly prepare lunch
<davmor2> sil2100, john-mcaleely: vivid tarball tested and passes
<davmor2> sil2100: technically it fails but it fails in the same way as the none tarballed version so it passes really :)
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> That's good I guess..?
<cwayne> sil2100, question: would updating a click in the store simply to match the version that's in custom require qa signoff?
<davmor2> sil2100: msm is broken because 3g is broken and a video recorded from the camera won't playback :)
<davmor2> mms even
<john-mcaleely> the video playback issue davmor2 ?
<john-mcaleely> anyway, sil2100 is now a good time to push it?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: yeah, no plans from our side :)
<sil2100> cwayne: hm, normally I'd say it doesn't require
<sil2100> cwayne: but let's ask davmor2 for opinion
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, pushed
<sil2100> \o/
<pmcgowan> sil2100, why do I see a new rtm proposed image this morning
<popey> pmcgowan: looks like cron job?
<popey> 03:05 < imgbot> === IMAGE 197 building (started: 20150514-02:05) ===
<pmcgowan> popey, why is it 60MB
<popey> dunno, last four changes files are blank http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<davmor2> pmcgowan: new tarball maybe
<pmcgowan> which we didnt intend to push to krillin
<sil2100> pmcgowan: tarball upload :)
<sil2100> Ah, for krillin too?
<sil2100> hm, new custom?
<sil2100> Ah, nvm
<pmcgowan> point is we shouldn't see any updates
<sil2100> Yeah, it seems there's a new device tarball in the krillin channel as well
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ^ ?
<sil2100> Ah, wait, I think john-mcaleely pushed for both, but we don't intend to copy the krillin one
<sil2100> But I guess they want to keep both devices in sync in -proposed
<john-mcaleely> yeah, proposed krillin image to have the current codebase available
 * sil2100 needs to jump out to the vet now
<sil2100> Let me switch to my shell, brb
<alex-abreu> trainguards can you reconfigure silo 32
<kenvandine> trainguards: i appear to have angered the train with silo 20
<kenvandine> ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts is hanging up promotion of settings in wily, so i tried to do a sync from wily-proposed... which didn't work of course, and now it doesn't let me fix the job
<mpt> Hi, when I try to “citrain device-upgrade 36” I just get a “usage:…” spiel telling me that the silo number must be from “1..20”. How can I fix this? (I’m using phablet-tools 1.1+14.10.20141002-0ubuntu1 on Ubuntu 14.04.)
<jgdx> cihelp: ^
<Ursinha> trainguards, ^
<jgdx> right :s
<kenvandine> mpt, missing the password
<kenvandine> citrain device-upgrade SILO PASSWORD DISTRO
<kenvandine> citrain device-upgrade 36 0000 ubuntu
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> oh... 1..20?
<kenvandine> maybe there's multiple issues :)
<mpt> Why … why … why didn‘t I notice that
<mpt> It’s because I noticed the problem with the last line of the output, and didn’t examine further
<mpt> Anyway…
<mpt> Command '"SUDO_ASKPASS=/tmp/sudo_askpass.wgdf sudo -A apt-get update -qq ; echo ADB_RC=\$?"' returned non-zero exit status 100
<mpt> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<kenvandine> oh... you're on the werewolf!
 * mpt goes to report a bug on the out-of-date usage instructions in the meantime
<mpt> No, I’m on 14.04
<kenvandine> the device
<kenvandine> it added the silo ppa as wily
<mpt> yes
<kenvandine> not vivid
<kenvandine> and we don't have wily packages built in that ppa
<mpt> aha
<mpt> So “ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en” is not, currently, a good idea?
<jgdx> mpt, did you remove the broken ppa on the device?
<kenvandine> mpt, right now it's not
<mpt> jgdx, it doesn’t matter now if I have to reflash it with vivid, right?
<kenvandine> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/krillin.en
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> devel-proposed just changed to wily
<jgdx> mpt, okk. But great that you found a solution!
<mpt> jgdx, whoa there, let’s not jump to conclusions ;-)
<kenvandine> jgdx, multiple issues... including the switch to wily  for devel-proposed :)
<mpt> Channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/krillin.en not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com
<mpt> See, jgdx, told you ;-)
<kenvandine> mpt, i might not have had that channel exactly right
<Guest98059> there is a ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<kenvandine> mpt, it might be ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
 * kenvandine looks for the email
<mpt> Ok, that’s downloading stuff
<pmcgowan> lets see what
<mpt> A “version 3”
<pmcgowan> mpt, you may need to wait, that channel seems busted
<mpt> pmcgowan, it downloaded three files without error. It said “Failed to enter Recovery”, but it always says that.
<mpt> (Where by “always” I mean “every time I’ve tried it today”)
<pmcgowan> mpt, the contents are not correct, its a mix of vivid and rtm
<pmcgowan> we need another build
<mpt> ok
<ogra_> imgbot, status 197 vivid
<imgbot> Status: succeeded, Started: 2015-05-14 02:03:12 UTC, Finished: 2015-05-14 02:58:18 UTC
<imgbot> Build URL: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/+build/26784
<imgbot> Changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/197.changes
<ogra_> great ...
<ogra_> vivid changelogs moved to a subdir ... (havent copied them all yet, but all new ones will be created there)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, so our channels seem to be very conflated right now
<pmcgowan> hoping sil2100  shows up to start fixing them
<ogra_> pmcgowan, right, i dont know yet what to do with wily changelogs or even where exactly point the bot to on system-image.u.c
<kenvandine> Mirv, i see you had kicked some of the adt jobs, any idea what's up with ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts failing in wily-proposed?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, we have no valid vivid channel currently
<ogra_> well, devel-proposed still points to vivid i think
<pmcgowan> nopes
<ogra_> oh
<pmcgowan> wily it seems
<kenvandine> ogra_, apparently not
<pmcgowan> but the rc-proposed has wrong tarballs
<kenvandine> arale yes
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ?
<kenvandine> arale changed channels from vivid-proposed to devel-proposed
<kenvandine> which is still vivid
<kenvandine> but i think they did the channel rename first
<kenvandine> i suspect that'll get switched to wily too
<kenvandine> but they renamed the channel yesterday
<kenvandine> i think
<ogra_> it pulls the rootfs tarball from the devel-proposed channel i think
<kenvandine> so it requires a manual channel switch or just edit the channels.ini
<ogra_> kenvandine, oh, btw, why cant i open any urls anymore on my vivid phone ... looks like url-dispatcher appends some junk now ...
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> tedg`, ^^
<tedg`> ?
<kenvandine> tedg`, are you still trying to pass url-dispatcher to me?  people keep pinging me about it :)
<ogra_> i see something like "&uct=1427058370" appended to every url in the browser
<tedg> kenvandine, Ha, sorry, I'll tell you sometime :-)
<tedg> Hmm, I don't think that's URL dispatcher…
<ogra_> well, doesnt happen on rtm with the same app
<tedg> Can you grab a dbus log? You can see what URL gets sent.
<dobey> cihelp: can we get a re-build for the jenkins MP testing for https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/refunds-previews/+merge/257444 ? the build should happen on wily, but i think maybe i filled the form slightly wrong when trying to start the build myself or something, because it seems to be failing to create a valid recipe file
<ogra_> tedg, bah, it is actually a bug in the app ...
<ogra_> (it hands the wrong thing to Qt.openUrlExternally() ... )
<tedg> ogra_, Ah, cool.
<alecu> dobey: thanks for handling that.
<dobey> sure
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: $ ubuntu-device-flash query --device="mako" --list-channels
<rsalveti> ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed (alias to ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed)
<rsalveti> sil2100: are you currently fixing that? ^
<rsalveti> broke boot testing for proposed-migration
<rsalveti> do we actually have any wily image?
<rsalveti> we have the rootfs, but not sure if imported at system-image
<ogra_> yes, it is
<ogra_> oh, wily ... no, not yet afaik
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, yeah the channels are all borked
<pmcgowan> I think its a holiday or something
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: who is fixing that?
<pmcgowan> cant find anyone to do it
<ogra_> sil2100 ... once he is back from the vet i guess
<rsalveti> would guess sil2100 / slangasek
<pmcgowan> slangasek, not here yet
<ogra_> well, you will need to fix capomastor at the very same time too
<ogra_> ...
<rsalveti> that as well, yeah
<rsalveti> and they just renamed the channels
<rsalveti> and fix the krillin en->es issue as well
<rsalveti> all sorts of issues
<alex-abreu> trainguards can you reconfigure silo 32
<robru> alex-abreu: bah, train won't let me reconfigure from vivid->wily, will free & reassign
<alex-abreu> robru, thx
<robru> alex-abreu: you're welcome, silo 26 now
<davmor2> ogra_, rsalveti: current krillin image has a wily rootfs
<rsalveti> davmor2: haha, who knows why
<sil2100> Back :|
<sil2100> Took a while
<sil2100> What's up with channels?
<rsalveti> sil2100: all br0ken :-)
<sil2100> Defnie that please ;p
<rsalveti> sil2100: no wily channel, devel-proposed still pointing out to vivid (breaking proposed-migration boot testing)
<rsalveti> sil2100: and it seems ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en got a wily rootfs, not sure how
<rsalveti> besides the krillin.en->krillin.es issue that slangasek is already working on a fix
<sil2100> hm, ok, none of these seem to be related to my recent changes at least
<sil2100> Well, I switched vivid-proposed to use vivid a few days ago, but that shouldn't be related
<sil2100> Although devel-proposed was an alias to vivid-proposed
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> guess we first need to create wily channels
<rsalveti> and then sort out the aliases
<rsalveti> we had so many emails with suggestions and so on that I don't know anymore what is the desired layout
<ogra_> well, as i understood slangasek he doesnt want a wily channel
<ogra_> but to import directly inot devel-proposed
<ogra_> *into
<ogra_> and vivid would become stable-proposed or some such
<ogra_> in any case please tell me about the final outcome so i can adjust the bot and changelog creation tools
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, and publich holiday here, i wont be at the meeting ...
<rvr> boiko: Silo 24 approved.
<kenvandine> is anyone looking into the autopilot failures blocking promotion from wily-proposed to wily?
<kenvandine> specifically ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, which is also blocking system-settings
<kenvandine> looks like it should be affecting more
<kenvandine> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/sbin/initctl'
<kenvandine> from autopilot
<kenvandine> trainguards: ^^
<robru> kenvandine: hm?
<kenvandine> that test has been failing all week
<kenvandine> keeping packages stuck in proposed
<ogra_> kenvandine, i think you wanted cihelp :)
<kenvandine> maybe :)
<kenvandine> but this isn't CI, it's really landing right?
<ogra_> is it ?
<Ursinha> kenvandine: landing == citrain, proposed-migration is after that
<robru> kenvandine: train-guards have nothing to do with proposed migration.
<rvr> Can someone review this merge proposal? Silo is blocked because nobody reviewed and approved it https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/media-hub/fix-1451816/+merge/258805
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, don't mind not having a dedicated channel for it, as long we have one :-)
<kenvandine> Mirv had been kicking the build, i guess i'll bug someone else then :)
<kenvandine> it looks like any of our packages that run autopilot tests as autopkgtests are going to be broken in wily
<kenvandine> holding up all our landings :/
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, same here ... i might even have misunderstood slangasek ... as long as i know the final setup for the tools to point to i'm fine though :)
<fginther> kenvandine, you are referring to this? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lastBuild/
<kenvandine> yes
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I know I asked you to do the review on that MR that rvr mentioned above, do you have time or should I get someone else?
<fginther> Ursinha, this is proposed-migration
<Ursinha> fginther: I know
<kenvandine> fginther, looks like that should effect quite a few of our packages
<ogra_> kenvandine, a few, yeah http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<kenvandine> yup... i was looking at that
<fginther> Ursinha, sorry, I misread your last msg
<kenvandine> makes me wonder if autopilot or uitk is broken on wily?
<Ursinha> kenvandine: I'm aware of the QA team working on sorting out autopilot issues, hi elopio :)
<elopio> sorry, what?
<kenvandine> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/wily-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/12/console
<kenvandine> elopio, is autopilot working on wily?
<Ursinha> kenvandine: we are working on sorting the boottesting issues, the autopilot issues it's better talk to the QA team directly I'd think
<kenvandine> it's blocking my wily landing, which is blocking me syncing to vivid overlay ppa :/
<elopio> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/sbin/initctl'
<kenvandine> elopio, i'm trying to land those autopilot fixes in settings :)  bug the failing autopkgtests for uss-uo is blocking the proposed migration :(
<kenvandine> s/bug/but/
<elopio> why wily wouldn't have /sbin/initcl ?
<ogra_> why would it ?
<ogra_> systemd doesnt use it ;)
<fginther> Ursinha, kenvandine, this may actually be the ubuntu-ui-toolkit, it's the one referencing /sbin/initctl: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/environment.py
<fginther> elopio, systemd instead of upstart
<elopio> ok, that's a big change.
<fginther> oh, ogra_ beat me to it
<ogra_> :)
<elopio> the unity scripts use it, and the toolkit scripts do.
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> which is going to break everything
<elopio> *everything*
<ogra_> which was one reason to not have wily phone images ;)
<Ursinha> so everything is actually broken
<kenvandine> robru, i screwed up silo 20.... asked for help earlier but nobody was around
<kenvandine> i tried to sync from wily-proposed :)
<kenvandine> now it doesn't let me reconfigure it back
<kenvandine> Ursinha, right.... so we are going to have a ton of proposed migration issues
<rsalveti> jhodapp: I partially tested it, will finish today
<rsalveti> sorry for the delay
<jhodapp> rsalveti, awesome thanks! rvr^
<Ursinha> slangasek: sil2100, we have to do something urgent :) communication is all mixed up and now no one knows where to land things for what and why
<elopio> so, any pointers at how systemd handles env vars?
<jhodapp> rsalveti, np man, I know you're very busy atm
<ogra_> elopio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: did we already switch to systemd at wily?
<rsalveti> for touch?
<elopio> ogra_: thanks.
<ogra_> rsalveti, nope ... but not sure how touch plays into proposed migration here
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, proposed-migration just needs a wily image
<ogra_> rsalveti, i rather think it isnt involved, is it ?
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> that's the main issue atm
<elopio> bzoltan: you around? Can we do a quick toolkit release for wily after I add a check for systemd?
<elopio> I doubt the part of /quick toolkit release/.
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> that should be empty since ages
<robru> ogra_: ugh, race condition, should be fine to try that again...
<ogra_> robru, that was thrown out weeks ago :)
<robru> ogra_: well nobody freed the silo, it's been sitting htere dirty
<ogra_> oh ?
<robru> ogra_: ppa even still has your packages in it
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure i saw the bot tell me it is empty after either rsalveti or sil2100 cleaned it
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> probably i'm mixing it up with another sillo
<robru> ogra_: I can free it if you no longer want it then
<rsalveti> maybe it got created again after the ss issues we had
<ogra_> yeah, throw it out
<rsalveti> who knows
<ogra_> yeah
<robru> rsalveti: nope, because it had ogra_'s manual uploads in the PPA. that's not something we'd accidentally recreate.
<kenvandine> trainguards, do i need QA verification for autopilot fixes only?
<robru> kenvandine: I guess not? definitely not for wily
<kenvandine> for vivid?
<kenvandine> QA did a review of the branch
<robru> kenvandine: ehhh. officially all vivid landings would require qa.
<rsalveti> robru: then maybe we ended up cleaning another silo instead
<kenvandine> okie dokie
<rsalveti> haha
<robru> kenvandine: better ask qa for an exemption ;-)
<robru> kenvandine: also I freed 20. try again, but with 'wily' instead of 'wily-proposed'
<kenvandine> i'd think they would be happy just seeing the results of the ci test run
<kenvandine> robru, well i can't because of the busted uitk/autopilot in wily... blocking proposed migration
<kenvandine> robru, so i think i'm going to land those branches for vivid instead, basically a dual landing :)
<robru> kenvandine: ok
<slangasek> Ursinha: why do people not know where to land things?  Didn't sil2100 already address this in his mail?
<Ursinha> slangasek: there is confusion about what series are things based/pointing to so people can expect things to pass or fail
<slangasek> ok, didn't I already address that in /my/ mail?
<slangasek> sorry if this comes across poorly, but in my other ear I have QA telling me that there are bugs in the actual configuration of the channel vis-a-vis what's supposed to be there, so I'm urgently working on fixing /that/
<Ursinha> slangasek: I'm not saying you haven't done that, but there is still confusion and I'm not sure why, maybe it needs more clarification
<Ursinha> slangasek: sure, most urgent things first :)
<slangasek> cwayne: hi, can you confirm that this is the correct url that we should use for the custom tarball on the ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en channel, now that this channel is updated to point to vivid? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/BQ Tarball Vivid - Gated/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/custom.tar.xz
<slangasek> (as opposed to the previous URL, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/BQ International Tarball - Gated/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/custom.tar.xz)
<bzoltan> elopio: sure we can, it can be as quick as normally ... full testing :) ~16 hours
<bzoltan> elopio:  sorry for the reaction time ... today was holiday in most European countries
<elopio> bzoltan: that's what I thought :)
<elopio> ok, I'll get running to see if we can get it released tomorrow.
<bzoltan> elopio:  btw, how is your travel arrangements?
<elopio> I'll look for teammates to help testing.
<elopio> bzoltan: I have updated the details in the spreadsheet already.
<bzoltan> elopio:  OK
<bzoltan> elopio:  we had massive fights to push the version separation refactoring to the staging...
<bzoltan> elopio:  I have tested pretty much all apps and run all the AP tests and have not seen any problems
<bzoltan> elopio:  so in my view the staging is good to go
<bzoltan> elopio:  but tomorrow I will kick off a real testing ... I donot start it today because my wife would simple kill me
<cwayne> slangasek, confirmed.
<slangasek> cwayne: great, thanks
<slangasek> cwayne: should I expect a different url for wily, or will we continue to use the vivid tarballs for now?
<boiko> rvr: great! thanks a lot!
<elopio> bzoltan: of course. Tomorrow is good. I'll make the smallest change possible, with tests to make sure I do not disturb anything existing.
<cwayne> slangasek, *eventually* i assume there will be a wily one, but not quite yet
<slangasek> cwayne: check
<bzoltan> elopio:  and of course the Jenkins tests are acting up ... crap it is
<robru> bfiller: need MPs, not branches
<bfiller> robru: crap, let me fix
<bfiller> robru: fixed
<robru> bfiller: ok, silo 20
<cyphermox> cihelp: could someone please take a look at the mark-pending-current job? It seems it hasn't been able to complete its task for a little while
<plars> cyphermox: looks like it could be some firewall issue, I'll check it out
<psivaa> plars: cyphermox if this is related to desktop, then we have a failure in the desktop default tests,
<cyphermox> there are two things, yes
<cyphermox> there is possibly an issue with the desktop tests, but there is also a firewall issue
<plars> psivaa: right, but even when it's supposed to mark the images current it can't: see http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mark-pending-current/2569/console
<plars> psivaa: I'm filing an RT for it now
<psivaa> plars: thanks
<cyphermox> plars: psivaa: thanks!
<elopio> cihelp, kenvandine: would it be to bad to wait until monday for my branch with systemd support to land, to check with pitti that the fix makes sense?
<kenvandine> i went ahead and created a landing for vivid instead
<kenvandine> so it won't hold me up to much
<kenvandine> elopio, but this will affect others too...
<elopio> kenvandine: ok. Sorry about that.
<kenvandine> np
<elopio> yes, I'll make the branch now.
<kenvandine> it was bound to happen :)
<kenvandine> well, i was sure the switch to wily wouldn't be smooth :)
<elopio> but without somebody who knows about systemd, I'm afraid of making something stupid.
<kenvandine> elopio, understood
<elopio> for example, I have no idea what happens with the --global flag when setting variables.
<kenvandine> ogra_, do you know enough about systemd to review elopio's branch?
<dobey> hmm
<slangasek> ok; is there anybody about who has a phone provisioned with ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed who could help me with a test?  maybe rsalveti or davmor2?
<rsalveti> slangasek: can flash one, give me a minute
<om26er> plars, Hi!
<om26er> plars, where can I see smoke testing results for arale ?
<plars> om26er: you can't yet, hopefully soon - we just got access to the system-image server, and there was the channel name change, and some other issues blocking it. Also when we have results, they won't look sensible because there's some bug with autopilot and also the version string is wrong still
<plars> om26er: I hope to have *something* visible today though
<om26er> plars, thanks, looking forward
<rsalveti> slangasek: alright, what do you need?
<rsalveti> current build number: 197
<rsalveti> device name: mako
<rsalveti> channel: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed
<rsalveti> alias: ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed
<slangasek> rsalveti: ok - I'm still waiting for the importer to run, but hopefully I'll be switching you painlessly to ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu without a full update
<jhodapp> robru, om26er why did https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/qtubuntu-media/fix-1438115 get published?
<jhodapp> I'm still working on the fix :)
<om26er> jhodapp, ouch, a new card appeared there, I was able to verify the fix as well
<jhodapp> om26er, yeah it was mostly fixed but certain albums still caused the right timing to break it on Arale
<jhodapp> om26er, it's fine...what is there is an improvement for sure...I'll do another MR and silo for the last fix
<om26er> jhodapp, ok, makes sense.
<jhodapp> om26er, no big deal, just wanted to see what happened...surprised me to get an email saying it was merged :)
<slangasek> rsalveti: ok, could you please try a system-image update from the commandline and see what happens?  (probably nothing, no new images available yet)
<rsalveti> [systemimage] May 14 18:59:37 2015 (4446) Already up-to-date
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> rsalveti: ok, keen
<slangasek> rsalveti: now let me see what happens if we put a new image onto that channel.  Can you keep this device as-is for an hour or two while I do this?
<rsalveti> slangasek: yup
<robru> jhodapp: yeah i hit publish because QA said it was good. Not sure who submitted it to qa though
<jhodapp> robru, ok thanks
<slangasek> rsalveti: ok, check again please?
<rsalveti> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11135337/ seems to be all good
<slangasek> rsalveti: and your channel.ini after update?
<rsalveti> slangasek:
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11135352/
<slangasek>  rsalveti groovy, thanks!
<rsalveti> np
<jhodapp> robru, can I please get a silo for line 68?
<jhodapp> robru, also, I want it synced to wily as well...anything I need to do manually?
<robru> jhodapp: sorry for the delay, my IRC client isn't pinging me today for some reason
<robru> jhodapp: so I guess the policy that everybody agreed on is that you have to land to wily first and then sync back to vivid, overlay ppa is the new RTM.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-05-15
<fginther> michi, for lp:thumbnailer and lp:thumbnailer/devel, should MP -ci builds be done using wily or vivid+the overlay PPA?
<michi> fginther: vivid for the time being, as far as I know.
<fginther> michi, thx
<michi> Dang, I should fill in the spreadsheet for that, my apologies.
<fginther> michi, we've already collected changes, but if you know of other projects to change. now is easier then later
<michi> unity-scopes-api and thumbnailer are the ones I’m directly involved with at the moment.
<fginther> michi, ok, someone already spoke up for u-s-a
<michi> That was me :)
<michi> I just forgot to fill in thumbnailer
<fginther> michi, I'll get thumbnailer updated
<fginther> oh :-)
<michi> Ah. Looks like thumbnailer isn’t in the spreadsheet
<michi> Weird. It’s there.
<michi> But, when I search for it in the spreadsheet, it’s not found
<michi> fginther: I just filled in unity-api
<michi> Pawel is the right contact, I believe. Or possibly mzanetti.
<jhodapp> robru, ok...so I'll retarget for wily then
<jhodapp> robru, is the sync back to vivid+overlay automatic?
<robru> jhodapp: nope, i set you up with a second silo there for the sync
<jhodapp> robru, ok...I got line 68 pointing at wily now
<jhodapp> robru, ready for a silo then
<robru> jhodapp: not sure if syncing is working, there was trouble with that earlier. Will have to watch it.
<jhodapp> robru, ok
<robru> jhodapp: 24 for wily and 25 for vivid. http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=jhodapp
<jhodapp> robru, nice, thanks much
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, I didn't know I could just look at the silos that I own
<jhodapp> that's nice
<robru> jhodapp: heh, that features been there for a few months now, I've been trying to promote it but i guess not everybody knows yet ;-)
<robru> jhodapp: bookmark it ;-)
<jhodapp> it's so hard to keep track of what our tools are capable of doing, at least for me
<jhodapp> Although I tend to stick to what I know until someone points out something new that I can't live without after
<robru> jhodapp: yeah it's a moving target
<jhodapp> robru, what does that error mean?
<robru> jhodapp: you built the wrong one first. 25 is just a sync, but there's nothing in 24 to sync from yet
<jhodapp> oh right
<jhodapp> robru, cool thanks, I'll leave that to build now
<jhodapp> off to bed, have a good one robru
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome!
<Mirv> kenvandine: no I didn't have an idea what's wrong, but thought to try out if it
<Mirv> kenvandine: 's something temporary. turns out it wasn't.
<oSoMoN> good morning trainguards! can I have a silo for line 71, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: 404: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/4915/console
<oSoMoN> robru, d’oh, sorry about that, wrong copy/paste, the list of MRs is fixed now
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure, robru should be asleep anyway or else he doesn't see any sunlight during his "day"
<Mirv> but there it is already, right
<robru> Mirv: I got it ;-)
<oSoMoN> robru, Mirv: thanks :)
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome!
<Mirv> Mirv: sure, assigning
<Mirv> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> :O
<sil2100> ...wow
<bzoltan> fginther: hi, would you have little time for us, please? the UITK CI tests keep failing for no reason.
<Mirv> sil2100: what do you think about https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/indicator-network_packaging_changes.diff - moving connectivity-api src package to indicator-network? like, we can't "remove" connectivity-api src package from overlay PPA, but it shouldn't conflict as such as it's providing all the same packages, just a newer version
<sil2100> hm, well, I remember someone mentioning the plans to move connectivity-api to indicator-network but I don't remember the rationale for that... seems a bit controversial, but besides that there shouldn't be anything against this move
<sil2100> So I would say it's ok if that's how upstream wants to manage it
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: any chance silo 32 can be validated today ?
<rvr> There is a chance
<rvr> It's the only card in the "ready for testing" queue right now :)
<oSoMoN> cool
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100 ^
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> On it
<sil2100> robru: btw. could you take a look today at why certain landings aren't set as Landed in the spreadsheet but are cleared? Probably the train's doing something too quickly for the spreadsheet to notice
<sil2100> robru: since the spreadsheet issues aren't related to update frequency I might simply re-enable spreadsheet updates once-per-5-minutes now
<sil2100> bzoltan: assigned!
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: that happens to maybe 1/3 of the landings
<Mirv> I don't mind, we're sooo near getting rid of the spreadsheet, right?
<sil2100> Right, although it gets in the way of commitlogs :< As it's not marking the released version numbers
<sil2100> Mirv: I think most of the time the spreadsheet Landed bug happens on overlay landings, as it's too fast for the spreadsheet to notice
<Mirv> right that's good thinking
<cjwatson> Saviq: Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1408626 the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1348535, or are you talking about some other builder jobs?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1408626 in Ubuntu CI Services "Builder jobs should build and collect dbgsym packages" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1348535 in Ubuntu CI Services "Need -dbgsym packages from silos" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: I would like to ask a reconf of the silo20 because I have added the gles MR to it.
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok
<Saviq> cjwatson, I *think* it's about the jenkins -ci jobs
<Saviq> cjwatson, so bug target might be wrong
<cjwatson> Saviq: The bug target for 1348535 was wrong, but the bug target for 1408626 is probably right if it's talking about Jenkins jobs
<cjwatson> Saviq: Thanks for clarifying the bug summary
<Saviq> I updated the title to be cleare
<Saviq> nw
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<fginther> cihelp, can you please have a look at bzoltan's request above? "<bzoltan> fginther: hi, would you have little time for us, please? the UITK CI tests keep failing for no reason"
<bzoltan> fginther:  for about 11 days nothing passed Jenkins
<fginther> bzoltan, which branch is this for? I'll start by collecting some info
<bzoltan> fginther:  the staging
<bzoltan> fginther: lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging
<fginther> bzoltan, this error "ASSERT failure in QTest::fetchData(): "Test data requested, but no testdata available.", file qtestcase.cpp, line 2044" was discussed a few days ago. let me try to find the notes
<bzoltan> fginther: thank you
<fginther> bzoltan, so the tst_components_benchmark.benchmark_creation_components failure (same as the above output) appears to have been introduced by this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/separate-uitk-versions/+merge/257455
<fginther> kalikiana, have you had a chance to follow up on that ^ ?
<kalikiana> fginther: yes, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/whereDidMyBenchGo/+merge/258925
<kalikiana> unfortunately it's failing on yet other issues
<kalikiana> but we merged it manually
<fginther> kalikiana, this testcase? "test_tst_listitem.qml.xml.<init>" I was seeing this a few times in my search too
<ogra_> bah, seems the new vivid channel has the image numbers reset ...
<fginther> kalikiana, bzoltan, we'll look some more, but I have to drop offline for a bit. I've started some notes in case someone else can pick it back up before then
<kalikiana> fginther: yep. it might be a crash, but it's hard to reproduce locally
<kalikiana> I think zsombi managed to see it on his machine
<mpt> (Followup from yesterday: reported bug 1455506)
<ubot5> bug 1455506 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) ""citrain device-upgrade" claims there are only 20 silos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455506
<elopio> cihelp: UAL doesn't work yet without upstart as session manager. So for testing in wily we need it installed, for the moment.
<elopio> this is related to kenvandine's error from yesterday. I'm not sure what to do next, can you take care of installing upsptart in the wily machines?
<kenvandine> ugh...
<kenvandine> we need UAL!
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
 * ogra_ wonders if the initial idea to not build on wily at all wasnt perhaps the better idea
 * sil2100 is not chaning the rules for the third time
<sil2100> I would look stupid
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> naah ... just point at someone else
<tedg> Upstart should be a dependency of Unity8
<tedg> We're months away from not having Upstart as a session manager.
<elopio> don't point at me, I'm just the messenger :)
<elopio> well, and the one who didn't update the initctl scripts early...
<elopio> tedg: shouldn't gir1.2-ubuntu-app-launch-2 depend on upstart?
<tedg> elopio, Well, that's a discussion you're going to have with foundations. I contend that libraries should depend on the services that make them work, but I've lost that battle a few times :-/
<tedg> To be clear, I think the gir should depend on the lib which should depend on the base ubuntu-app-launch which does depend on Upstart.
<elopio> ok, we could make autopilot or ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot depend on upstart for now. Or just make sure that it's installed on the lab until it's no longer required.
<tedg> I'm really confused on why this is necessary. Upstart is seeded.
<elopio> tedg: the error kenvandine was getting yesterday was because upstart is not installed.
<tedg> elopio, What are you using as an image that doesn't have Upstart?
<ogra_> tedg, upstart is onl yseeded on touch images
<tedg> ogra_, It's needed for Unity7 session
<tedg> So it's seeded for Ubuntu Desktop as well.
<elopio> tedg: not me, the lab.
<ogra_> tedg, are you sure it still is ?
<tedg> elopio, Which seed is the lab image based on?
<elopio> cihelp ^
<tedg> ogra_, Yes, we have no unit files for any indicators :-)
<ogra_> tedg, no, i meant are you sure it is still seeded on desktop :)
<tedg> I know that the desktop won't work without it. So if we have any quality, it's getting into the image somehow :-)
<kenvandine> and this isn't the CI lab machines, it's the adt stuff
<kenvandine> so whatever those run
<Ursinha> elopio: hi, in the standup now but I'll get to the scrollback here in 5 minutes
<elopio> tedg: I got a question left from yesterday. Once I have systemd and upstart installed, how do I tell my machine to use upstart as the session manager? It happens just by installing upstart?
<elopio> Ursinha: ack.
<tedg> elopio, It happens by running a Unity desktop session
<ogra_> tedg, so it isnt seeded in the image in either vivid or wily ... must be a dependency that pulls it in
<tedg> ogra_, Yeah, just looking at that.
<ogra_> it is only in the supported seed
<ogra_> (which just mmeans it is kept in main)
<tedg> unity-greeter depends on it.
<tedg> So we're probably not getting it into the image in the best way :-)
<jhodapp> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> jhodapp: pong
<jhodapp> sil2100, hey, what's going on here...any idea? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-024-1-build/147/console
<rvr> pstolowski: Can you change this to "approved", is already reviewed, to unblock your silo? https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/ubuntuone-credentials/get-consumer-key-15-04/+merge/258787
<sil2100> jhodapp: taking a look
<tedg> Really ubuntu-session should depend on Upstart
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, it seems that your silo (or wily) is missing a newer version of media-hub which is a dependency for your qtubuntu-media
<sil2100> jhodapp: and since those are builds of main architectures, the train is looping and waiting for the deps to be resolved
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah that's weird, I bumped the version of media-hub and kicked off a rebuild, yet it seems to be building the 3.1 version instead of 3.2
<sil2100> jhodapp: it seems it needs media-hub of 3.2
<kgunn> sil2100: on line 63, i have it for vivid...but with all the "settling" of images/branches/landing approaches....i wanna change this to target wily
<sil2100> hm, let's take a look at that then, one moment
<jhodapp> thanks
<kgunn> can i just change in the spreadsheet ? and rebuild ?
<kgunn> or does it need a manual reconfig
<sil2100> kgunn: hm, uh, sadly we'll have to reassign the silo
<sil2100> kgunn: and a full rebuild
<jhodapp> sil2100, it could be something I forgot (or didn't know) to do with the media-hub debian package
<kgunn> can i leave that with you to move  it ?
<sil2100> Let me do that after the RTM meeting  :)
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> thanks
<sil2100> jhodapp: let me take a look deeper, I'm in a meeting so it might take a few more minutes than usual
<jhodapp> sil2100, sure, thanks
<sil2100> jhodapp: ah, I think I see what needs to be done - since you changed the minor version, you'll need to add a new debian/changelog entry
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok...what's the command line app used to do that again...I forget the name of it
<sil2100> jhodapp: for this merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/media-hub/signal-duration-changed/+merge/259177 - do `dch -i` and change the version there to 3.2.0 and leave it as UNRELEASED
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes, dch that's the one...thanks :)
<sil2100> And in the contents of the changelog, just enter the commit message as from your branch :)
<jhodapp> cool thanks
<cjwatson> tedg: Probably best to just put it into debian/tests/control for the autopkgtests
<sil2100> yw, poke me if there's anything else
<cjwatson> tedg: Since the base that those start from won't include all the desktop stuff
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you kill that silo build?
<cjwatson> elopio,kenvandine: ^-
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure, you can abort it as well, just make sure you only abort the build job when it's done uploading the packages and just 'checking packages'
<sil2100> It's safe in that phase
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok, but isn't it stuck now so it won't get there?
<sil2100> jhodapp: well right now it's in the state where it's safe to abort :)
<sil2100> As it's waiting for packages to build
<jhodapp> ok cool
<elopio> cjwatson: the autopilot tests are not yet autopkgtests in all the projects. So it should be put in the jenkins job config, I guess.
<pstolowski> rvr, working on it / asking the reviewer
<sil2100> Once you see "INFO Looking at PPA: ..." then it's safe to cancel the jenkins job
<jhodapp> sil2100, good to know
<Ursinha> elopio: hello, I'm here now
<Ursinha> elopio: let me see if I got this right: you are saying that as part of the setup to run tests, you want us to install upstart in wily?
<Ursinha> which sounds a bit... crazy?
<elopio> Ursinha: yes.
<elopio> well, any other alternative that gets upstart installed could work.
<Ursinha> elopio: and that would be because tests themselves depend on upstart, not the packages?
<elopio> I'm wondering how you managed to install wily and unity7 in the lab without upstart, which according to the discussion in here shouldn't work.
<elopio> Ursinha: the tests depend on ubuntu-app-launch which needs upstart.
<Ursinha> elopio: thanks for clarifying, we're moving things to wily since we got the images (one week ago), these things are coming up slowly, I'm sorting that out
<elopio> Ursinha: ok. kenvandine worked it around landing on the overlay instead, and nobody else has mentioned this blocking them, so it seems we don't need to get it solved today.
<elopio> but as people start landing things in wily, they will get the same error.
<elopio> in the meantime, we will prepare some branches for the tests that depend on upstart. That will be solved mainly by an extension on the toolkit.
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, so line 63 (silo 004) - you want it to target wily, yes?
<kgunn> sil2100: yes please
<sil2100> I have your permission to reassign it?
<sil2100> Ok
<Ursinha> elopio: that's a very interesting problem
<Ursinha> elopio: I'd say that if upstart isn't part of wily, tests should be modified accordingly to test the real thing, but then I'm not sure we could (even that being necessary) afford implementing smart tests that know what to depend on
<elopio> Ursinha: once UAL is ported to systemd, the tests will be able to work with upstart or systemd, whatever is being used as pid1. Not hard to do, I think.
<sil2100> kgunn: reassigned, you even got the same silo
<sil2100> ;)
<kgunn> cool, thanks
<sil2100> robru: hey! Once you're around, since you probably know your way around this, there seem to be some issues with our staging instance on wendigo
<sil2100> robru: did you tinker with it recently? I have a branch I'd like to test
<Ursinha> elopio: I'd say people should stop the line and just fix it, as injecting upstart is fundamentally modifying the tested environment
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! Did you find some time to fix up the changes generation? :)
<ogra_> sil2100, still on it
<Ursinha> elopio: kenvandine, I think proposed-migration isn't wrong by blocking the package, that is a valid failure
<kenvandine> yeah, sort of... it's a missing depends for the test
<kenvandine> but actually ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts itself doesn't need upstart at all
<kenvandine> but the test infrastructure needs it to run it's tests
<kenvandine> promoting it wouldn't break devices with the package
<Ursinha> kenvandine: right.. but for that we need dependencies that aren't in the archive, right? should that be allowed? I think that's a policy decision to make
<kenvandine> upstart is still in the archive right?
<kenvandine> but installing it in the test environment might be wrong though
<dobey> upstart is still required on the phone no?
<kenvandine> i don't think the autopkgtests run on phones
<ogra_> yes, it wont go out of the archive before 16.04
<dobey> the deb ones don't
<dobey> the click ones do
<kenvandine> this is just the tests that run in proposed
<Ursinha> kenvandine: if the package is in the archive, why are tests failing? now I'm confused
<dobey> kenvandine: for dep8 tests you should add test/runtime dependencies in debian/tests/control
<kenvandine> they aren't installed in the VM or whatever the autopkgtests are run on
<ogra_> Ursinha, because nothing requires the package to be installed while testing
<mzanetti> sil2100, does the sync: thing work again already?
<kenvandine> ogra_, well it does... autopilot tests that uses uitk do
<ogra_> and there is no dependency since upstart is not needed for the package to work right
<pstolowski> rvr, there is some confusion right now about where to land our changes from silo 33 wrt to target branches and distro, we may need to split the silo and retarget the branches
<kenvandine> so i'd argue the autopilot package for uitk should dep on it
<sil2100> mzanetti: not yet, the branch is ready but I couldn't test it on staging yet as it's b0rken
<sil2100> ;/
<ogra_> kenvandine, that might be an option, yeah
<kenvandine> i think that's the right thing
<kenvandine> it's what depends on it
<mzanetti> sil2100, if I want to release something to wily and then sync it to vivid-overlay. what's the way to go atm?
<kenvandine> not even the tests in uss-oa depend on it
<kenvandine> it's the helpers in uitk that do
<dobey> anyway, i need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<ogra_> mzanetti, lots of praying ... (for the first bit of your question)
<sil2100> mzanetti: the easiest way is to poke trainguards for that ;)
<mzanetti> ack. works fo rme
 * kgunn gets poking finger ready
<sil2100> mzanetti: I can help you if you want it now, or robru if you want to do it later
<Ursinha> ogra_: I'm trying to understand why that package isn't being installed, I first assumed the test dependencies were automatically pulled and the only reason a package wouldn't be installed is if that wasn't available
<mzanetti> pstolowski, is the silo ready to be released?
<dobey> mzanetti, pstolowski: if you need me to discuss with cihelp/trainguards after my lunch about this, to get things moving along, i'm happy to
<sil2100> I hope that once robru's back he'll be able to deal with the staging issues and I can test my branch proper
<Ursinha> ogra_: but I'm clearly missing something, and I'm looking into finding out what that is
<dobey> just tell them to bug me for the silo and i'll help get it sorted out
<ogra_> Ursinha, well, you just said it "the test dependencies" ...
<kgunn> sil2100: so, we did have one thing, mir landing to vivid+ in flight...and then things changed to "we should land in wily first" and "no more syncs"...
<ogra_> Ursinha, upstart isnt in the test dependencies :)
<dobey> but i really do need to get food rignt now :)
<kgunn> so do we need to do one follow up sync landing to wily for mir ?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, no, cause my MPs target 15.04-touch branches meant to land in vivid-overlay ppa and yours unity8 targets trunk/wily
<Ursinha> ogra_: hmm I thought that was defined in the package?
<kgunn> or can we ask for a copy that direction (from vivid+ to wily)
<pstolowski> mzanetti, so I think you need to take your MPs and just land them in wily and then sync into vivid-overlay
<elopio> kenvandine: with my branch the toolkit will work either with upstart or systemd: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/systemd/+merge/259210
<elopio> what remains depending on upstart is UAL.
<Ursinha> ogra_: as I said, I'm clearly missing something here :)
<ogra_> Ursinha, as kenvandine said, the package itself doesnt need upstart to function correctly ... only the test needs it
<sil2100> kgunn: did the mir landing already land in vivid? A copy in both directions is fine, it's just that landing in wily is 'safer'
<sil2100> kgunn: so we can copy the package from vivid overlay to wily if you want
<ogra_> so the package itself has no dep ...
<Ursinha> ogra_: I thought test dependencies were defined in the package
<jhodapp> sil2100, does this look normal now or is it still stuck in a dependency checking loop? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-024-1-build/148/console
<kgunn> sil2100: sure...it's been in "waiting on QA" for some time for landing in vivid+
<kgunn> never landed in vivid (regular)
<Ursinha> that's what I said
<mzanetti> pstolowski, ok. moving the branches over to the other silo then
<elopio> but as tedg said: <tedg> elopio, Well, that's a discussion you're going to have with foundations. I contend that libraries should depend on the services that make them work, but I've lost that battle a few times :-/
<elopio> <tedg> To be clear, I think the gir should depend on the lib which should depend on the base ubuntu-app-launch which does depend on Upstart.
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ok
<ogra_> Ursinha, right, in which packae then ... ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts does not need upstart installed to function properly, so it will not define a dependency
<sil2100> jhodapp: it's good now I hope, let me kick the dep-waiting packages
<kenvandine> uss-oa dep8 tests depends on the uitk autopilot packages
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok great, I couldn't remember if "Dependency wait" is normal in this situation or not
<cjwatson> ogra_: autopkgtests have separate test dependencies though, in debian/tests/control
<ogra_> Ursinha, which means that some test specific package needs to add this dependency
<cjwatson> nothing wrong with sticking things there
<kenvandine> that pakcage should depend on upstart
<Ursinha> ogra_: what cjwatson said
<sil2100> kgunn: is that mir landing purely bug-fixing? Maybe QA didn't want to touch it because they thought its too invasive, hmmm
<kgunn> sil2100: it's bug fixing goodness
<sil2100> kgunn: let's ask QA what's up
<kenvandine> Ursinha, i'm just saying adding that depends to debian/tests/control of the uss-oa only fixes it for uss-oa
<tedg> It probably should just depend on "ubuntu-app-launch" instead of upstart-bin
<sil2100> Ah
<tedg> ubuntu-app-launch depends on upstart-bin, and will be changed as it gets ported.
<sil2100> kgunn: I see it's being tested by davmor2 now!
<kenvandine> making ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot depend on upstart does
<Ursinha> tedg: sounds sensible to me
<ogra_> yeah
<kenvandine> or more specifically depend on ubuntu-app-launch
<Ursinha> but I don't know the details
<sil2100> kgunn: once that lands we can do a manual sync for you to wily
<kenvandine> then it fixes all packages that this affects
<kenvandine> or... we land elopio's fix that makes it support both upstart and systemd :)
<elopio> kenvandine: we can't land it yet, because of UAL, some of the tests in the toolkit fail
<kenvandine> which we'll need anyway
<kenvandine> ah
<elopio> I see now that the online accounts tests use xvfb
<elopio> so they don't have unity installed.
<kenvandine> is anyone arguing that ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot shouldn't depend on ubuntu-app-launch ?
<elopio> so I think I can put upstart in their debian/tests/control as cjwatson suggested, and that could work.
<kgunn> alan_g ^^ we can just poke sil2100 when mir lands, and he'll do a manual sync to wily for us
<elopio> or make the dependency in upstart explicit in ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot, while UAL is updated and my branch lands.
<kenvandine> elopio, that isn't the right place to fix it...
<sil2100> kgunn: maybe when that happens my branch will land and we'll be able to do that through the train even ;)
<kenvandine> if ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot depended on upstart or ubuntu-app-launch, all is fine
<kgunn> sure
<alan_g> kgunn: ack
<Ursinha> kenvandine: so the "fix" for now would be change the dependency in ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> that's what depends on upstart here
<kenvandine> and it should fix any of the packages that are currently blocked for promotion
<Ursinha> kenvandine: would people object pushing this change? (even if that wasn't failing, this looks like the right thing to do anyway)
<kenvandine> i think it's the right solution...
<alan_g> cihelp - Is this known? I see "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mir-team/staging/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages 404 Not Found" - http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-wily-amd64-ci/5/console
<Ursinha> alan_g: let me see
<Ursinha> alan_g: looking at the staging ppa it doesn't seem to have wily packages, so that is a valid failure
<Ursinha> but then it looks wrong, because that was vivid + overlay ppa that is supposed to be vivid..
<Ursinha> fginther: would you know about that?
<Ursinha> alan_g: I'll have a look, we have migrated to the overlay ppas yesterday and this might have been overlooked in the checks
<elopio> kenvandine: Ursinha: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/upstart/+merge/259262
<elopio> luckily, online_accounts_ui doesn't launch with Ubuntu App Launch. It just calls the binary.
<Ursinha> hm, okay
<pstolowski> trainguards may I ask for reconfiguring of silo 33 and purging its ppa?
<Ursinha> alan_g: I can see that camako asked that mir ci/autolanding jobs start using wily, I think that as a consequence (maybe) it started pulling mir staging PPA wily and there are no packages for wily there. Wild guess, I have to wait for fginther to confirm this is the right reading of the problem
<kenvandine> elopio, that looks good to me
<Ursinha> elopio: looks "right", let's see if that solves the problem :)
<elopio> bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/upstart/+merge/259262
<fginther> Ursinha, alan_g, This is a consequence of moving to wily, let me see if there is simple fix for this
<fginther> alan_g, updating this recipe to build for wily should fix the problem: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/+recipe/mir-daily
<alan_g> fginther: That's new to me. I need to add wily to "Distribution series"?
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: hey, so I fixed as many landings as I saw in the spreadsheet that weren't set as 'Landed' - I also added the 'package versions published' information which is required by commitlogs
<fginther> alan_g, yeah, that should be all it takes, and then request a new build
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: if you see any landings that are landed but the spreadsheet fails to set those as 'Landed', please either leave them for me or, if you want to fix them, please be sure to fill in the version infos in column S
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: it's troublesome so I can do that basically, but without that my commitlogs will be sad (once they're back operational)
<dobey> cihelp: will ps jenkins pick up MPs on new branches that were listed in the spreadsheet, automatically now?
<Ursinha> dobey: in my understanding it should work exactly as before, what changed are the dependencies considered
<fginther> dobey, if a *new* branch was added to that spreadsheet, it should have some MPs picked up by now
<dobey> fginther: hmm, ok
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: hey guys, any chance silo 32 might be validated today?
<dobey> fginther: doesn't seem like https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/ubuntuone-credentials/get-consumer-key-15-04/+merge/258787 was picked up
<fginther> dobey, I'll take a closer look
<dobey> fginther: ok, thanks
<fginther> dobey, I found part of the problem and put in a partial fix. The job that searches for and triggers all these MPs is now taking much longer is was timing out before finishing.
<fginther> I increased the timeout to hopefully grab the MPs it was missing, but will need to revisit it as to why it is so horribly slow
<dobey> probably so many branches it's looking for?
<dobey> probably needs to be parallelized
<dobey> fginther: i also pinged cihelp yesterday to ask for https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/refunds-previews/+merge/257444 to have jenkins re-run the build tests against wily, but i didn't see any response about it
<alex-abreu> trainguards can you reconfigure silo 26?
<robru> alex-abreu: done
<alex-abreu> robru, thx
<robru> alex-abreu: you're welcome
<fginther> dobey, sorry about that. I've retriggered https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/refunds-previews/+merge/257444
<dobey> fginther: ok, thanks.
<dobey> i tried to do so, but i guess i got something wrong that i didn't notice
<ogra_> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/196.changes ... there is also 197
<ogra_> (wrt your landign mail)
<sil2100> yay
<sil2100> ogra_: do we have wily changes too?
<ogra_> sil2100, nope, that vivid changelog is from yesterday still ... but i'm confident to have all set up later today
<ogra_> (i'll fillow up on the landing mail with the locations once i'm done)
<kgunn> robru: if i'm using citrain tool...i assume ubuntu==wily and ubuntu-rtm=vivid
<kgunn> +overlay
<kgunn> ?
<robru> kgunn: uh, no? ubuntu is ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm is ubuntu-rtm.
<kgunn> got it
<robru> kgunn: I guess you're trying to verify a wily silo on a vivid phone image and having problems? that case is not well defined.
<kgunn> robru: nope...wasn't anywhere yet, was just asking
<kgunn> thinking it could get weird
<kgunn> robru: i did notice tho....landing-030 is now against wily but also has "target ppa" set for overlay
<kgunn> that would seem invalid atm ?
<kgunn> row 54 in ci train sheet
<robru> kgunn: yeah that would be invalid
<ogra_> sil2100, 196 and 197 and upwards wont work anymore though ... the vivid channel for mako is ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu ... but that ends at 132
<kgunn> robru: so does that need to get rebuilt or something ?
<robru> kgunn: just reconfigured, hang on
<kgunn> ta
<ogra_> sil2100, in the new channel schema we dont seem to have anything corresponding to vivid 196 actually
<robru> kgunn: not sure what you're looking at. silo 30 says "vivid primary" (which is also wrong) and row 55 says the same. do you want it for vivid overlay or wily?
<robru> oh, row 54.
<robru> kgunn: if you're switching it from vivid to wily it does need a rebuild.
<robru> kgunn: yeah I'm really confused. your silo says vivid primary but your row says wily overlay, both of those are invalid, and I'm not sure what you're trying to do. your choices are vivid overlay or wily primary.
<kgunn> robru: wily primary - i think zanetti changed it earlier and forgot the other bits
<robru> kgunn: ok
<kgunn> (as we generically wanna target wily first, we did a switcheroo this morning)
<fginther> dobey, ah! I found the problem. the branch is named lp:ubuntuone-credentials/touch-15-04, we have it stored ast lp:ubuntuone-credentials/touch-15.04
<robru> kgunn: ok, just one hiccup, train can't reconfigure from vivid to wily. so I had to free it, will assign a new one
<fginther> dobey, I'll adjust the config
<kgunn> robru: yep, i thot that'd be the case, np
<robru> kgunn: ok you're in silo 3 now for wily, also note conflict with unity8 in silo 4.
<kgunn> yep
<dobey> fginther: ah ok. i wonder if the same happened for unity-scope-click too then
<kgunn> intentional
<robru> kgunn: alright, good luck. hopefully we figure out this wily/vivid stuff soon.
<dobey> fginther: oops it is. that's totally my fault. i typed them wrong in the spreadsheet. sorry about that.
<fginther> dobey, I should be able to have it updated shortly
<dobey> fginther: ok thanks
<robru> cyphermox: ^^ silo 23 configured for vivid, surely you meant wily? or is that an SRU?
<cyphermox> yeah, it's a SRU
<robru> cyphermox: ok. you wanna publish it or should I?
<cyphermox> either way :)
<robru> cyphermox: publishing!
<cyphermox> thank you!
<robru> cyphermox: k, I think this is our first SRU to vivid ;-) please poke that along with SRU team, I'd hate for that to languish for months
<robru> train's first SRU to vivid I mean
<robru> brb, lunch
<fginther> Mirv, there are a number of -ci jobs for working with https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging branches. Are these still useful?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-16
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: -
<Saviq> jibel, sil2100, here's a blocker fix for mir: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1421 - are we snapshotted yet? if so, sil2100 can you please redo the silo to target the snapshot?
<Saviq> davmor2, jibel, know of bug #1582060 ?
<ubot5> bug 1582060 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "The keyboard is not shown when entering HERE account." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582060
<Saviq> sounds like a regression from OTA10, I was able to log into HERE before
<sil2100> Saviq: just land it in the overlay for now
<Saviq> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> I will cherry pick it once it lands
<sil2100> (since I suppose this is also good to land for rc-proposed, right?)
<Saviq> yeah yeah
<Saviq> forgot we've not released anything into overlay since
<Saviq> sil2100, let me know when you have 10 mins for a hangout, wanna run an idea by you
<davmor2> Saviq: sounds about right
<davmor2> Saviq: congratulations on breaking the phone again ;)
<Saviq> w00t
<davmor2> Saviq: just confirmed it on the rc image there is no keyboard on that login page so I blame you pretty sure we'll find it is unity8 related somewhere down the line ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, I'm sure
<Saviq> wonder what they're doing different than all the other web apps
<davmor2> Saviq: just thought I'd cut out the middle men ;)
<davmor2> Saviq: could just be a badly formatted page
<Saviq> yeah, works fine in gmaps
<davmor2> Saviq: have a look in chromium/chrome/firefox and trigger the inspector view
<davmor2> Saviq: works in ebay and amazon too so specific to the here webapp so I would guess at a bad page format
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> Search text field in HERE shows the OSK
<davmor2> rvr, Saviq: it's listed as http://paste.ubuntu.com/16457420/  I assume we don't know what to do with a script instead of a text field
<rvr> ubuntumirclient: Got invalid serialized mime data. Ignoring it.
<Saviq> davmor2, that's a standard input field, must be one of the attributes that's messing things up
<davmor2> Saviq: if you go to m.here.com you can check out the login page in inspector in chromium at least might make it more obvious
<Saviq> davmor2, I'll leave that to the browser folks, looks fine to me ;P
<rvr> Same happens in the browser
<rvr> OSK is not shown
<Saviq> yeah so a browser or a keyboard issue, most likely
<davmor2> rvr: it is the setting they are using on the page I think but chrisccoulson and oSoMoN might know more
<rvr> Long press activates the copy/paste dialog
<rvr> So it is being recognized as an input field
<pmcgowan> sil2100, robru hey should these requests have been cleaned up? its a bt confusing
<pmcgowan> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/tickets?active_only&search=tarball
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hm, yeah, currently Bileto doesn't have any way of marking those as landed easily
<sil2100> We'll try to deal with that somehow though
<rvr> sil2100: There are some silos that need rebuilding. Is that managed by landers?
<dobey> sil2100: did the i18n issue with pay-service and langpacks get resolved?
<dobey> rvr: ^^
<sil2100> dobey: yes
<rvr> dobey: Yes
<sil2100> rvr: yeah
<rvr> sil2100: Ok, I'll ping them
<dobey> great
<rvr> I have a good number of blocked silos because they need rebuild
<rvr> pstolowski: Hi. This silo needs rebuild https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1341
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hi. This silo needs lander signoff before it is ready for QA https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1390
<rvr> Saviq: Hi. This silos needs rebuild https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1381
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, strange.  I had that set at one time and I didn't unmark it, but whatever, I'll remark it now.  Thanks for letting me know.
<Saviq> rvr, right, didn't know you guys are back on the queue, rebuilding
<rvr> Yeah, gates were opened today
<rvr> morphis: Do you have a merge proposal for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1370 ?
<rvr> renatu: Hi. This silo needs lander signoff https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1371
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger a rebuild of telephony-service/arm64/vivid on silo 64?
<renatu> rvr, I added more mrs into it, bfiller will test it
<tedg> boiko: On it
<boiko> tedg: thanks!
<rvr> renatu: Ah. It appeared in the QA queue.
<dobey> rvr, pstolowski: started a rebuild on click scope silo
<rvr> dobey: Cool
<pstolowski> dobey, ack, thanks
<Saviq> jibel, sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/068 won't build unless https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/31 lands - what do we do?
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> That's just for xenial, right? We'll need to land 31 anyway, maybe we could get QA priority on that silo?
<sil2100> davmor2, rvr: ^
 * rvr reads
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> I would even say we should just land silo 31 as it
<sil2100> *is
<rvr> I just installed it
<sil2100> We never really did any QA for xenial (even though we probably should) - but this is a fix for the stub-linker parts anyway
<rvr> Nope
<sil2100> rvr, davmor2: you guys fine with me landing it to xenial as is, or you want to give it a spin first?
<Saviq> sil2100, rvr, davmor2, FWIW we're running it on our laptops
<Saviq> to have working unity8
<rvr> sil2100: Go ahead
<Saviq> kdub, FYI, 31 is landing now ↑
<rvr> It installs nothing in vivid
<kdub> Saviq, great
<kdub> sil2100, thanks for removing the silo31 dep from silo69
<davmor2> sil2100: I hope to god you're right cause hybris can take out every device :)  just sayin'
<sil2100> Bah, xenial was broken for over 2 months and no one cared, doubt this hybris landing could be worse ;)
<rvr> mardy: ping
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: I won't be able to make it for today's internal meeting sadly - not much to report from my side besides: we will probably be switching triple landings tomorrow (along with doing the batch copy)
<robru> sil2100: thanks
<robru> Brb
<slangasek> sil2100, robru: ok, cancel the meeting then?
<robru> slangasek: sure. just a quick note that my rollout will be delayed a couple days based on feedback from testers.
<slangasek> robru: noted, thanks!
<robru> you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-17
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! Any word on bug LP: #1582638 ? I think I heard some mention of a fix from someone (was it dbarth?)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1582638 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Fails to build from source on arm64" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582638
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I can’t really comment without looking further into it (just back from holidays)
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, would you happen to have some insight into bug #1582638 ?
<ubot5> bug 1582638 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Fails to build from source on arm64" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582638
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, not yet. I don't even know what state the arm64 assembler for v8 is in. There's also arch-specific bits in blink (eg, for doing stack-scanning for oilpan)
<chrisccoulson> It's a long term project
<chrisccoulson> It should work, but there is basically no support in the build system for what is effectively Chrome/Desktop builds on arm64
<sil2100> I guess we have similar issues with ciborium
<sil2100> tvoss: ping! Did you have a free moment to look at LP: #1582642 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1582642 in platform-api (Ubuntu) "Current platform-api FTBFS on xenial due to unit test failure" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582642
<dbarth> sil2100: this one should be fixed by now (was affecting earlier builds of oxide-qt 1.15.x)
<dbarth> oh sorry arm64, that's new to me
<dbarth> sil2100: anyway, i will mention later today during the oxide weekly; see how we can address that taget
<dbarth> target
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks!
<rvr> dbarth: Is mardy on holidays?
<rvr> I pinged him yesterday
<rvr> There is silo blocked
<mardy> rvr: hi! You pinged me too late :-)
<rvr> mardy: Hey
<rvr> mardy: I installed the Accounte Tester click and I see no new option listed in Accounts
<mardy> rvr: what silo are you testing?
<dbarth> rvr: not, but yesterday was a bank holiday i think
<dbarth> ah, there you go
<rvr> mardy: https://trello.com/c/S79o8Jsi/3172-1219-ubuntu-landing-021-signon-ui-gnome-control-center-signon-account-plugins-dbarth
<rvr> 21
<mardy> rvr: this silo should not affect the phone, it's mostly for the desktop
<mardy> rvr: let me check, maybe we have some obsolete test cases in the test plan
<rvr> mardy: Ah, we don't test desktop
<mardy> rvr: you mean that it's totally up to the landers to test it?
<rvr> mardy: I mean we don't test desktop silos :D
<rvr> So you test the code and land it
<mardy> rvr: cool :-)
<mardy> dbarth: ^
<rvr> dbarth: mardy: Is it for Xenial archives?
<rvr> mardy: The silo is marked also for Vivid
<mardy> rvr: we want to keep them in sync
<rvr> mardy: If it changes the phone, then we test it
<dbarth> rvr: yes, you should; it's mostly meant as an SRU for 16.04.1
<mardy> rvr: yes, it changes one package on the phone, though you should not notice a difference
<rvr> dbarth: Ack, thanks
<rvr> mardy: So, I was following the test plan, and installed the Account Tester click
<mardy> rvr: I've updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts with a newer version of the click
<rvr> Ah, cool
<rvr> mardy: Cool, now it appears
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Hi!  How come there is no trello card for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1390 ?  It needs QA sign off in order to proceed.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hmm
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ah, silo 51. Talk to davmor2.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, will do.  Thanks
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Care to fill me in?  ^^^
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: this almost certainly should be landed as an SRU not in the overlay. After a discussion with jibel he confirmed my suspicions that this is the case
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, AFAIK it is not a package seeded on the phone, why would you wxant it in the overlay?
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Folks are using the overlay to try out Unity 8 desktop on Xenial.
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: See mhall119's post about this: http://mhall119.com/2016/05/dogfooding-unity-8/
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: And yakkety is not receiving any updates yet for U8 and friends, so folks are using the overlay.
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: And it is not a package on the phone.
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, right but *phone*-stable-overlay means what it means
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: I understand, but folks are excited to try this and well, we now have an overloaded term.
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, because someone mentioned on a blog post to use a phone overlay run something on desktop is not a good reason
<jibel> to*
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Ok, if you not for putting that in the overlay, then I'll wait for the overlay to finally sync w/ yakkety and then just land this in yakkety.
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! Any ETA on the mir blocker fix silo?
<Saviq> sil2100, 93.60 % 246.09 KB/s 1m18s
<Saviq> dload from system-image is crazy slow today
<sil2100> Wow, that's a very detailed ETA
<sil2100> It's always slow for me when I use the VPN
<sil2100> Saviq: be sure you're not on VPN - asking just in case
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah I'm not
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, pmcgowan, again sorry for the delay - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1421 is ACKed on my side
<pmcgowan> Saviq, awesome
<pmcgowan> Saviq, are we fixing the app start issue?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, working on it, it's a bigger issue though
<pmcgowan> ack
<Saviq> pmcgowan, should have code MP'd later today
<abeato> davmor2, hey, I've noticed you have moved silo 5 landing to "Need QA sign-off" in your trello board because it needs silo 29, but I marked that one as ready for QA and it is not in the board
<davmor2> abeato: possibly stuck in autopackage testing maybe
<abeato> davmor2, nop, it already passed
<abeato> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1384
<davmor2> abeato: hmmm jibel ^
<davmor2> abeato: still says required not ready
<davmor2> that's odd
<abeato> hmm, you mean the "QA signoff" field? does it change automatically?
<davmor2> abeato: no the developer sets it to ready it then runs the autopackage tests and once that is complete it then sets it to ready
<abeato> davmor2, ok, I have changed qa signoff to ready now
<abeato> davmor2, hmm, I guess it depends on integration with the citrain, aethercast is integrated but wpa_s not
<abeato> anyway, should be fine now
<davmor2> abeato: I'll keep an eye out for it coming through
<mhall119> jibel: for what it's worth, the Unity 8 team told me to use that PPA, I didn't just choose it on a whim
<abeato> davmor2, cool, thanks
<kenvandine> dbarth, has silo 21 been reviewed by an archive admin for the new binaries?
<dbarth> kenvandine: checking
<dbarth> kenvandine: hmm, an archive admin, i don't know
<dbarth> kenvandine: you mean we need a MIR for one of the packages?
<dbarth> mardy: ^^
<kenvandine> dbarth, no, it's just introduces new binaries, so will go to the binNEW queue
<kenvandine> and need an archive admin
<kenvandine> (!) Warning! This package adds new binary packages (libaccount-plugin-twitter, libaccount-plugin-flickr, libaccount-plugin-facebook).
<kenvandine> Please consult an archive admin before proceeding!
<robru> kenvandine: iirc train somehow magically skips binNEW which is why we require the archive admin ack prior to publishing.
<dbarth> hmm, new binaries and an SRU; that's a bit more complicated
<dbarth> mardy: do we have to get those in the SRU, or should that be separate?
<rvr> dobey: Silo 12 approved
<rvr> dobey: I found an annoying issue, and reproduced it on stable https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1582804
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1582804 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "[Store] After cancelling purchase, login screen popups again" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> Not sure whether the problem is in ubuntone-credentials or in unity-scope-click
<dobey> rvr: the 'login error' preview in the scope, or the actual u1 login window?
<dobey> ugh, online-accounts is asking to allow "" to access my u1 account. grrr
<jhodapp> robru, sil2100: we seem to be full on new silos
<robru> jhodapp: one sec
<jhodapp> k
<sil2100> Let me free one up
<jhodapp> thanks
<sil2100> mardy, dbarth: we need binNEW approval from an archive admin for silo 21 - also, I see already a potential blocker
<sil2100> mardy, dbarth: ...or actually nevermind, let me find an archive admin
<sil2100> seb128: hello! You still around with a free cycle? We have a binNEW review needed for account-plugins
<sil2100> seb128: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1219/2016-04-06_09:18:45/xenial/account-plugins/packaging_changes.diff
<robru> jhodapp: ok I freed one, assign yours
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> Trevinho: ping
<jhodapp> sil2100, are we working to do an automated triple landing for vivid, xenial and yakkety?
<robru> jhodapp: that code exists and is ready to go, just waiting on sil2100 to pull the trigger.
<jhodapp> robru, awesome
<sil2100> jhodapp: yes, we will be switching that on soonish
<jhodapp> hopefully we get rid of triple landings ASAP too
<jhodapp> and dual landings for that matter
<sil2100> Just want to land one silo
<jhodapp> yup
<robru> jhodapp: yes the dual landings were bad enough, triple is an abomination that needs to be as short-lived as possible.
<sil2100> davmor2, rvr, jibel: anyone looking at the mir silo?
<jhodapp> yeah indeed
<davmor2> sil2100: which one there are 2
<sil2100> Saviq: please review the merge proposal in silo 68!
<sil2100> davmor2: I see rvr's comment, blocked on unapproved MP :|
<sil2100> This is a critical fix which I need landed as soon as possible
<davmor2> sil2100: just blame Saviq works for me ;)
<robru> sil2100: you can force-publish to override the MP state, if it's approved by QA and you're in such a rush
<robru> back in 20
<sil2100> It's not approved
<sil2100> Since QA doesn't review unapproved silos right now
<sil2100> slangasek: hey! Could you take a look at https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1219/2016-04-06_09:18:45/xenial/account-plugins/packaging_changes.diff from the binNEW POV as an archive admin?
<Trevinho> robru: pong
<sil2100> mterry: ping
<sil2100> mterry: unping I suppose
<mterry> :)
<sil2100> uh, no Kevin
<sil2100> mterry: so ping again - do you know who I should ping now for a mir MR review?
<sil2100> mterry: mir as in mir the project, not MIR
<mterry> sil2100, :)  not a specific person no
<sil2100> Damn...
<mterry> sil2100, RAOF?
<mterry> sil2100, kdub?
<dobey> sil2100: #ubuntu-mir ? :)
<kdub> mterry, yeah, just propose, and we mostly monitor and auto-review
<slangasek> sil2100: will look in a couple of minutes
<sil2100> kdub: it's proposed
<kdub> or bother vogons on #mir
<sil2100> kdub: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.22/+merge/294726
<kdub> mterry,  sil2100, alright, top-approved
<sil2100> kdub: thanks!
<sil2100> rvr, jibel: silo 68 ready for testing
<robru> Trevinho: ah, sorry, I emailed you while I was waiting for your pong
<sil2100> rvr: ping
<sil2100> robru: eh, we'll be switching trio landings tomorrow
<sil2100> All this takes much longer than I originally expected
<robru> sil2100: OK cool
<pmcgowan> rvr, jibel can 68 be unblocked
<slangasek> sil2100: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1219/2016-04-06_09:18:45/xenial/account-plugins/packaging_changes.diff: why create new binary packages for this, rather than including these bits in the account-plugin-* packages and dropping the ORed dependency altogether?
<sil2100> slangasek: not sure, maybe they have some bigger plans for those later - mardy would know more
<dobey> slangasek: i guess because they would pull in unity-control-center-signon (and all the dependencies of that) on the phone, if so
<dobey> slangasek: cf apt-cache depends libaccount-plugin-1.0-0
<slangasek> dobey: oh, so on the phone the dep would be satisfied by ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts instead of libaccount-plugin-fwibble?
<slangasek> makes sense - in that case, ack on this
<dobey> slangasek: yeah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-18
<oSoMoN> trainguards, chrisccoulson: the armhf build of oxide for xenial failed again in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003/+packages (linker was OOM), not sure why, could we do a binary copy of the packages from https://launchpad.net/~oxide-builds/+archive/ubuntu/oxide-next-for-stable-phone-overlay/+packages instead?
<oSoMoN> (and that would get us an updated version of oxide, too(
<chrisccoulson> Hmmm, this is bad
<sil2100> eh
<sil2100> oSoMoN: the question is - why is it failing so frequently when building in the silo
<sil2100> oSoMoN: also, I see the version number in the PPA being a bit ugly... I guess we could live with that though
<sil2100> oSoMoN, chrisccoulson: is that PPA building against the overlay? I suspect it does?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes it does
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I have no idea why it fails to build in the silo, it used to build just fine
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, it's failing because we're exhausting the 32-bit address space
<chrisccoulson> we're on thin ice for all 32-bit builds
<sil2100> Another problem is, well, I don't remember if we can work-around this but since the PPA binaries have a lower version number, not sure I can put those in the PPA
<sil2100> I suppose I could try deleting the packages and then copying, but I remember launchpad being fuzzy about such things
<bzoltan> sil2100:  When will you have few minutes to discuss about the ubuntu-sdk meta package corrections in the seed?
<bzoltan> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey! We could hangout tomorrow if needed - could you maybe send me an e-mail with your detailed proposition in the meantime? :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: are morning hours like 9-12 good for you?
<sil2100> Yeah, 11-12 would be the best I suppose
<dbarth_> hey guys
<dbarth_> so we need an archive admin to review the new packages in silo 21
<dbarth_> ref: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1219
<dbarth_> can you help us?
<sil2100> Oh, slangasek checked them out yesterday, not sure what his final verdict was
 * sil2100 tries to check the logs
<sil2100> dbarth_: ok, we have an ACK
<bzoltan> sil2100:  you have got an invitation with a super detailed description of what we need :)
<sil2100> Wooo, yeah, love the hangout title ;)
<sil2100> dbarth_: publishing
<dbarth_> sil2100_: thank you
<pstolowski> jibel, hello, the autopkg test failure in silo 8 is unrelated to the changes in this silo, it's a flaky unity8 test and ltinkl has a fix for that (https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/stabilizeFlakyWizardTest/+merge/293999); can you add this silo to your testing queue?
<jibel> pstolowski, done
<pstolowski> jibel, thanks
<rvr> popey: Can you take a look to this? There are three different bug reports (one is mine, just discovered them) https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1582169
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1582169 in Ubuntu Notes app "Missing translations" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> sil2100: I'm looking at this link, is that all the packages in a xenial image? http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/xenial-transition/staging.pkglist
<dobey> tedg: those are source packages, not binary packages
<tedg> dobey: Hmm, okay, I guess my question was more about "all" than the type :-) There seems to be some missing.
<dobey> tedg: like what?
<tedg> dobey: lxcfs
<dobey> there's no lxcfs on my mako
<tedg> dobey: Yes, it only exists in Xenial.
<tedg> That's untrue, it did exist earlier.
<dobey> tedg: you mean it's on the pocket-desktop images?
<tedg> But I think it is only needed with lxc 2.0 and libpam-cgfs
<tedg> dobey: No clue if it's on the pd images. More worried about the android container right now.
<dobey> tedg: i think that's the list of source packages that are required to build the preinstalled image, as far as is currently known. if some other packages need to be added, then maybe something is wrong in the dependency tree; though i'm not sure how that list was generated exactly
<tedg> dobey: Yeah, trying to figure out what it is a list of first :-)
<tedg> Could have other filters applied to it.
<dobey> looks like it is just the source packages for what is in the preinstalled image
<Saviq> jibel, sil2100, pmcgowan, ACK on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1409
<jibel> Saviq, silo 68 will trigger a rebuilt of 71?
<jibel> rebuild*
<Saviq> jibel, no
<jibel> ok
<Saviq> 68 only has mir, ABI compatible
<jibel> davmor2, rvr silo 71 is for OTA11, it'd be great to land it today if possible
<dobey> sil2100: can you retry the two failed unity8 test builds on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-047/excuses.html please?
<rvr> Ok
<Saviq> mterry, can you help dobey ↑ - and we really need to land the flaky fixes...
<mterry> cimi, ok
<mterry> whoops
<mterry> Saviq, ok  :)
<dobey> thanks mterry
<sil2100> Saviq: \o/
<sil2100> rvr: what's the status of testing 68?
<sil2100> jibel: I suppose I'll do the triple landing switch once both land, since I already dragged this out till today
<rvr> sil2100: Tested in frieza, doing a quick check in arale and krillin
<sil2100> Wanted to have 68 landed, now seeing the other silo ready, well...
<slangasek> sil2100: my verdict was +1 for it... has anyone published it yet? you didn't give me a link to the silo and I didn't go digging :)
<slangasek> sil2100: ah, you found that in the logs, great :)
<sil2100> slangasek: yes, found the logs and published :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<Saviq> rvr, are you ok with duping your mouse bug to bug #1521518 ?
<ubot5> bug 1521518 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "No way to invoke OSK when a hardware keyboard is connected" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521518
<Saviq> ah there's ubot5
 * rvr reads
<rvr> "The login screen is not usable with mouse connected" Exactly this.
<rvr> Saviq: Yup
<Saviq> hmm I wonder
<Saviq> nope
<Saviq> rvr, we really can't do anything automagically, as if we fix this, then we could break kbd + touchpad combos
<Saviq> if we said we ignore keyboards on mice
<rvr> sil2100: Saviq: Silo 68 approved
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Publishing
<robru> slangasek: hey I'm a little bit blocked, can you take a look at the email I sent last night?
<slangasek> robru: it'll be later this morning
<renatu> trainguards, why silo 36 is saying "Automated Signoff	Failed". Where I can check the reason?
<robru> renatu: click excuses
<robru> renatu: unity8 regression in vivid
<renatu> robru, ok then we need to wait unitl it get fixed. Right?
<robru> renatu: no, you need to investigate if the failure is caused by your branch and then either fix it yourself, or if not, just ask qa to override the failure and review anyway
<tedg> sil2100: How does this list get built? http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/xenial-transition/staging.pkglist
<sil2100> tedg: a script is scanning all packages in the touch armhf manifests and checks if arm64 binaries are present - if not, it tries to determine the reason why they're not there
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Wait
<sil2100> You mean the pkglist
<sil2100> tedg: so that's basically the first part of the thing I mentioned above
<sil2100> i.e. runs through the armhf manifest and fetches the source-package names for each binary we have in the manifest
<tedg> sil2100: Is it looking at the vivid manifests? I think it should have lxcfs from libpam-cgfs?
<sil2100> tedg: no, it's xenial
<tedg> sil2100: Can you point me to the xenial armhf manifest?
<sil2100> tedg: staging is xenial based
<tedg> sil2100: It seems that libpam-cgfs is here, but lxcfs (it's source package) isn't in the migration list: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/xenial/daily-preinstalled/current/xenial-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<sil2100> Yeah, it should be, I see it in the output of my script here as well
<sil2100> Let me double check the scrip instance
<sil2100> tedg: anyway, trying to see why I get different script output locally on my PC and on the remote instance - for now I put the output I generated
<tedg> sil2100: Cool, it solves my problem, I was worried we didn't have it in the image, but it seems to be there.
<sil2100> Yeah, well, it should be since the binaries were always there
<sil2100> Dunno what happened
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, davmor2: how far is silo 71 testing?
<davmor2> sil2100: it is being tested
<dobey> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=vivid&arch=amd64&package=unity8&trigger=unity-scopes-shell%2F0.5.7%2B15.04.20160516-0ubuntu1&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Fstable-phone-overlay&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Flanding-047 <- sigh
<dobey> mterry, kenvandine: if you're around, would you mind? https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=vivid&arch=amd64&package=unity8&trigger=unity-scopes-shell%2F0.5.7%2B15.04.20160516-0ubuntu1&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Fstable-phone-overlay&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Flanding-047
<kenvandine> dobey, sure
<dobey> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, done
<mterry> robru, it would be neat if the "Merge Proposal URLs" section allowed comments (like with #)
<mterry> robru, (in citrain)
<robru> mterry: hmmm
<robru> mterry: probably not workable, because the train re-sorts the order of the MPs based on prereqs, and I have a massive overhaul branch which actually saves the new order back to the ticket so you can see what order is actually used. so even if it supported comments they'd be lost after the reordering.
<mterry> robru, ew :(  I know in u8 silos, we actually like ordering them conceptually -- like all the u8 branches together, sometimes sorted by owner.  Or for a silo I'm working on now, I have a section at the top that includes the content of a whole other silo that will land before mine, so that I can test for conflicts and such
<mterry> robru, if the train reordered those on me, it would be a big pain
<robru> mterry: if you don't define prereqs, or if you put them in order of prereqs anyway, then the ordering is stable.
<mterry> robru, yeah... but that's not going to happen all the time
<robru> mterry: anyway the reordering has been in production for 3 years, so it obviously hasn't been a problem for you. the new bit is that it saves the ordering back to the ticket so you can see what order is actually being used. that was a complaint some people had, they couldn't see the result of the sorting.
<mterry> robru, yeah I get the complaint.  I don't share it and the new way will bum me out is all
<mterry> robru, see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1426 for example
<mterry> robru, top section is other silo
<robru> mterry: I don't think this is a problem? you're asking to be able to have one branch define a prereq but then merge the dependant branch before the depended-upon branch?
<mterry> robru, and I've had to stuff comments about MPs I am consideringn for the silo but not adding in the Description instead of the Merge URLs section like I would want (if we had comments)
<mterry> robru, no no, I just want the order of the Merge URLs section not to change visibly  :)
<mterry> But it sounds like other people are asking for the exact opposite
<robru> mterry: fight it out with dobey, he was the one who complained that the train was changing the order of his MPs and he wanted to see the order the train was using.
<mterry> it's especially annoying because this reordering would seemingly stop an obviously useful feature (comments)
<robru> mterry: you're the first person to ask for comments in the 3 years I've been maintaining this.
<mterry> Doesn't mean I'm wrong  :)
<mterry> dobey's the first person in three years to ask for reordering  :)
<robru> mterry: file a bug I guess, perhaps there's some way that it can display the results of the sort in the log instead of in the ticket.
<robru> mterry: no no it's been reordering all along. dobey just wants to see it
<mterry> I know
<mterry> I  meant the first person to ask for visible reordering
<dobey> do what?
<mterry> dobey, you wanted to see the order of the MPs in citrain after it resorts them
<mterry> apparently
<robru> dobey: this was a while back, you had a merge conflict in a silo and you couldn't reproduce it locally, train was merging in a different order than you expected.
<robru> dobey: so I'm working on a big overhaul of the train here, one of the sexy new features is that it saves the result of the sort back to the ticket, so you can see the order it merges in.
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> mterry: well it's not a problem to change the ordering for the unity8 silos, because you can't have prerequisties on branches for other projects in launchpad
<dobey> ie, you can't have a unity-scopes-shell branch with a prereq on a unity8 branch that has a prereq on uitk or something
<mterry> dobey, yeah maybe.  Depending on whether we have an interesting internal sorting.  But see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1426 where I have multiple u8 sections (because one is a copy of another silo)
<mterry> dobey, also apparently it means we'll be unlikely to add the ability to have comments in that field
<dobey> crikey that's a lot of MPs
<mterry> dobey, we're running a backlog
<dobey> well comments in that field makes no sense
<mterry> heh, that's judgy
<robru> dobey: why not? I can sort of see the value in having groups of MPs with little notes about them.
<mterry> dobey, see the end of the Description field for that silo?  It would be nice to have those in the MP field instead
<mterry> And be able to comment/uncomment MPs individually if they're being added/removed from the silo
<dobey> robru: because the implementation isn't designed that way. comments would make sense if it were a actually a list of things, rather than a text field that is treated as a list, so that you could comment on individual items in the list, or select multiple; ie, like a google spreadsheet does
<mterry> So dobey would never use comments, fine.  I would
<robru> mterry: also I hadn't considered commenting out MPs as a temporary thing, hm
<dobey> mterry: i didn't say i would never use comments. i said wedging more and more features into a single text field only makes things more complex and a pain to maintain
<robru> dobey: "line.split('#')[0].strip()" isn't so bad really.
<mterry> robru, yeah that's what I want comments for -- commenting out MPs and saying a blurb about why
<mterry> robru, maybe sorting order doesn't matter, I could live with all comments having to be on same line?
<robru> mterry: initially I thought you meant like having a little comment header before each section of MPs
<mterry> robru, I mean I could imagine that being useful too
<dobey> robru: well, sorting doesn't preclude having #-comments
<robru> dobey: the new thing is that it takes the sorted list and dumps it back into the field, overwriting what's there, so you'd lose comments
<dobey> robru: just maintain comment position relative to the thing below it, when reordeering
<dobey> robru: gettext does it, you can too :)
<mterry> And I'm still against reordering on other grounds.  :)  It would make it harder for me to organize branches on silos like this
<mterry> *now* you want fancy features for the text field  :)
<robru> dobey: I don't see how that would work, because it changes the order of stuff, so you might have a comment preceding a paragraph, but after sorting there'd be one mp, then a comment, then a bunch more. it'd look weird.
<dobey> robru: no more weird than /etc/apt/sources.list looks by default
<dobey> mterry: i don't want fancy features for a text field. just suggesting possible compromise
<dobey> mterry: i still think this is pretty hacky :)
<mterry> I'm betting I'm not the only person that has weird organizations of the field.  It should be simple to grep all silo jobs and see if there are interspersed groupings of MPs (like u8 MPs, followed by qtmir MPs, followed again by u8 MPs).  Any instances of that would be (presumed-by-me) annoyed by reordering
<mterry> dobey, well I want no modifications of that field ever.  That's my push
<robru> mterry: yeah I've seen groupings before, eg where one feature must be implemented in several projects simultaneously, you'll see the "foo-feature" branches for u8 + mir + whatever, then the "bar-feature" branches for the same projects in a second stanza
<robru> mterry: can you file a bug against lp:bileto? just say you want comments ignored and to have the field preserved. I guess the sorted order can be printed in the logs.
<dobey> anyway, i'm not adamant about it either way. my issue was that train was doing something unexpected, and created a weird merge conflict issue that was a bit hard to figure out, because it's hard to see what exactly the train is doing at that point, with minimal verbosity
<mterry> robru, ok will file
<dobey> the weird parsing of URLs makes the request page a bit hard to read anyway, especially when there are that many branches
<mterry> robru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1583352
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1583352 in Bileto "Support comments in the merges list" [Undecided,New]
<robru> mterry: thanks
<mterry> robru, despite me sounding strident, this is not a life or death feature  :)
<robru> dobey: noooooo the url shortening makes it easier to read! spaces instead of slashes and underscores removes a ton of punctuation
<robru> mterry: yeah it'll have to wait a bit, I'm trying to land a massive overhaul, really brutal branch here. 3k lines!
<mterry> robru, :)
<mterry> robru, sounds good!
<dobey> robru: just translate it to german then. it'll remove all the spaces too!
<mterry> ooh yeah.  /me files bug
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-19
<dbarth_> sil2100: hey, just to confirm: there's a xenial overlay now, right?
<dbarth_> ie, if we land a dual silo with oxide, it's not going to touch the archive for real?
<sil2100> dbarth_: hey! Yes
<sil2100> dbarth_: the phone is operating on the xenial-overlay now in dual landings
<dbarth_> sil2100: cool, thanks
<dbarth_> oSoMoN: so I think we're good to go with the silo now
<oSoMoN> dbarth_, except for the fact that the xenial build of oxide on armhf failed in the silo (and consequently the corresponding webbrowser-app build failed too)
<oSoMoN> dbarth_, we should also put oxide 1.15.3 in the silo
<oSoMoN> sil2100, would it be ok to do a binary copy of oxide packages from https://launchpad.net/~oxide-builds/+archive/ubuntu/oxide-next-for-stable-phone-overlay/+packages to silo 3 ?
<oSoMoN> (that PPA is built against the overlay)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: the problem might be the lower version of the one in the PPA
<sil2100> oSoMoN: let me delete the silo 3 oxide and try to bin-copy the one from the PPA
<sil2100> But I anticipate the version number to be a problem
<sil2100> oSoMoN: you ok with me deleting the old oxide in silo 3?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, that’s fine, but I’m not sure I understand the issue? the version in the oxide-next-for-stable-phone-overlay PPA is higher than the version in the silo, isn’t it?
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Sorry, right!
<sil2100> I didn't read the main version correctly, yeah, .2 here and .3 there
<sil2100> Copying
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: bzoltan: where the meeting?
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/liberating-the?authuser=0&hceid=em9sdGFuLmJhbG9naEBjYW5vbmljYWwuY29t.bj95cmk4g3496q75m0jr9e2pvo
<sil2100> bzoltan: crap!
<bzoltan> sil2100:  no worries :)
<Mirv> sil2100: I was trying to explain that once I get my Meizu Pro 5 tomorrow I should hopefully have fast unbreaking 4G connection even outside :)
<Mirv> ok, now I really continue to the lunch
<sil2100> Mirv: hah!
<sil2100> :)
<Mirv> I'm eagerly waiting for it also because that frees up my krillin for development and I can finally do side-by-side comparisons (with mako)
<Mirv> it has arrived to Finland now
<sil2100> dbarth_: hey! Did you guys have the oxide weekly meeting already?
<Saviq> rvr, jibel, looks like 58 request got duped on your Trello board
<rvr> Saviq: Let me see
<Saviq> rvr, there's one at the top of Ready and one at the bottom of Need QA
<jibel> Saviq, it happens when a silo is rebuilt and ready for qa again
<rvr> New card removed
<Saviq> ack, tx
<Saviq> thought it checked for an existing card (probably does, in Need QA)
<jibel> Saviq, it doesn't, this trello board and the bot were not supposed to live that long
<jibel> the bot needs some love now
<Saviq> nothing is
<Saviq> (supposed to live long)
<dbarth_> sil2100: we did, that was on tuesday; what's up?
<sil2100> dbarth_: any news on the arm64 oxide bits?
<Trevinho> sil2100: hey, how can I get rid of unity-settings-daemon pacakges from the silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1419
<Trevinho> ?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thats going to take some time, just started investigating
<dbarth_> sil2100: yes, chrisccoulson is going to look into that; it's not a simple build option to turn on, considering all of the bit that go into blink itself, but he feels it's doable in a reasonable timeframe
<dbarth_> sil2100: what is reassuring is that there are arm64 builds of chrome already
<pmcgowan> dbarth_, do you have a 15.2 silo coming?
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! Let me try helping you
<sil2100> dbarth_, pmcgowan: phew, thanks, since that will be one of the biggest xenial blockers right now
<sil2100> dbarth_, pmcgowan: the other big one, platform-api, already has a fix in a silo
<pmcgowan> dbarth_, maybe santosh can get that going unless you already thought of that
<dbarth_> pmcgowan: it's going to be chris initially mostly; santosh is up next on a memory optimization bug
<pmcgowan> dbarth_, ack
<dbarth_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1501297
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1501297 in Oxide "Try to reduce memory consumption before an application is backgrounded" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> sil2100: have you been able to get rid of that pkg? :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: aaaaaa... no, but I removed it now :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Sorry!
<Trevinho> sil2100: np... you'll have to publish that silo soon anyway :=
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: was just removing it from the ppa enough, or is there something to do at ci-train level too?
<sil2100> Trevinho: no, it should be gone now on the next silo refresh
<Trevinho> k
<seb128> so just ppa delete?
<sil2100> (as long as no merges for it are added)
<Trevinho> seb128: FYU ^
<seb128> I could have done that
<seb128> but I though it would confuse the CI train
<Trevinho> seb128: damn, you've eyes everywhere!
<seb128> that at least the silo would need to be reconfigured
<seb128> Trevinho, ;-)
<Trevinho> and... s/FYU/FYI/
<robru> sil2100: I see you merged the branches, did you get webops to do the rollout
<sil2100> robru: not yet, wait a moment with that if you can
<sil2100> I wanted to do the batch copy first but I see that it would overwrite some bits so I need to consult slangasek first before proceeding
<robru> sil2100: yeah so the thing is, lp:cupstream2distro auto-rolls-out every hour but lp:bileto doesn't, so currently in production dual silos will now publish xenial to SRUs
<sil2100> Oh, it does? Oh man, I forgot about that
<robru> sil2100: I guess it's fine as long as nobody published anything
<sil2100> No, not that I know of at least
<robru> sil2100: ok, I need breakfast, we probably should rollout bileto sooner rather than later.
<sil2100> Yeah, I guess everything will be good after the meeting is over
<robru> sil2100: what was the issue? some yakkety uploads conflict with what's in xenial overlay?
<sil2100> robru: yeah, I can't do a full batch binary copy of all xenial overlay to yakkety as yakkety moved forward - this means that core-devs had to no-change rebuild some of them due to toolchain changes
<sil2100> So when I would overwrite those with our old binaries, those packages would be again stuck in limbo as they would dep on old libraries and binaries
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: what’s the current throughput of the QA team for silo validation? any chance silo 53 will be tested before EOW ?
<rvr> oSoMoN: It's on the queue
<rvr> Not sure it will land this week, but we'll do our best
<sil2100> robru: will have to probably skip those packages that are conflicting and do source-copies with version numbers changed
<sil2100> But I want to confirm with Steve first
<robru> sil2100: yeah source copy with bumped version number sounds like the right approach to me
<sil2100> robru: ok, so anyway, if you have a moment I guess it's good to update bileto
<sil2100> I'll be performing the batch copy in a moment but I guess having bileto switched won't make a difference
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks! you’re doing a great job, much appreciated
<kdub> I think my autopackage tests got stuck somehow... looks like its stuck downloading something? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1379
<Saviq> robru, hey, I think something went wrong after trying to make this silo triple https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1426
<robru> wat
<robru> Saviq: just abandon and reassign
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> mterry, FYI ↑
<mterry> Saviq, hrm
<Saviq> I think it tried to get the highest version from yakkety
<Saviq> and apply to overlay, which was already ahead
<robru> kdub: not sure what makes you think that. grep for 069 in http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml and it shows a test running with some failures
<robru> Saviq: oh that's possible. yeah the versioning would go by yakkety and then it would decrease the series value for xenial and vivid.
<Saviq> not series, but $date.$rebuild
<kdub> robru, yeah, you're right, it just paused for a long time, but looks like it got going again
<robru> Saviq: no but I mean when it decides what $date.$rebuild to use, it looks exclusively at yakkety, and then for xenial and vivid it literally just s/16.10/$series/
<Saviq> right, yes
<dobey> robru: i guess the overlay xenial packages haven't been copied to yakkety?
<robru> dobey: sil is working on it, I dunno how far along he is.
<Saviq> dobey, still would be an issue if you've rebuilt in silo
<Saviq> robru, you might wanna mention that Re: your trio announcement
<robru> Saviq: your other option is to wait for tomorrow then $date will be one higher and it'll work ;-)
<Saviq> lol
<dobey> well, i tried to rebuild. but libual isn't new enough
<robru> Saviq: actually it goes by UTC so UTC tomorrow is only a few hours away
<Saviq> meh, looks like I got the same silo :P
<dobey> and apparently somoene did a manual upload to y for another thing
<robru> Saviq: same silo is fine, all the old packages will be deleted.
<Saviq> still need to wait for them to be deleted, no?
<Saviq> i.e. it will take an hour or so
<robru> Saviq: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-059/+packages lgtm
<dobey> *sigh*
<Saviq> robru, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-059/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<mterry> Saviq, are you going to triple-ize silo 58?
<Saviq> mterry, no
<robru> Saviq: oh yeah right. you might have to wait for utc tomorrow.
<robru> Saviq: or get a dummy upload to yakkety with that version number so that it knows to +.1 it
<Saviq> robru, or, since it uploads fine for yakkety, we just need to try twice more ;D
<robru> heh
<Saviq> mterry, 58 is already queued for QA, don't wanna mess with that
<robru> Saviq: oh that'll be tricky because if you try to publish a xenial+vivid, xenial is now an SRU (the silo logic is that the primary one goes to main archive and any +series go to overlay)
<robru> Saviq: could manually copy to overlay I guess.
<Saviq> robru, does your new'n'shiny bileto jenkins replacement build straight away if it's never been built? waiting for it to realize it needs to build is a meh
<robru> Saviq: best if you rebuild so that we have yakkety binaries that can be published
<Saviq> robru, hmm ok, it's probably not gonna be touched before tomorrow anyway
<robru> Saviq: well right now it builds everything straight away, that "detect new commits" thing isn't implemented
<Saviq> wfm ;D
<robru> Saviq: but it'll have lots of speedups once I implement that again, doing things in parallel is absurdly faster at everything.
<Saviq> cpt. Obvious
<Saviq> mterry, FYI ↑ we're triplifying 58 after all, robru forgot to mention in his email that's roughly mandatory ;P
<mterry> heh
<Saviq> I think I rebuilt it today so we'll have the same issue with yakkety vs. overlay versions
<Saviq> oh maybe not, it was last night
<robru> Saviq: mterry: "so if you currently have any active dual silos, you need to edit your ticket, switch to yakkety+xenial+vivid and rebuild."
<Saviq> "need to" sounds like "if you want to have it trio-ed"
<Saviq> but yeah I was probably just hoping ;)
<robru> Saviq: I dunno, seems pretty clear to me. "if you have a dual silo, you need to edit it"
<Saviq> potehto, potahto
<Saviq> grr 503
<Saviq> gaaarhghahghra
<Saviq> robru, we really need overlay copied to yakkety, we're missing dependencies in there
<Saviq> IMO should've happened before trio silos :[
<seb128> Saviq, the overlay was copied over this afternoon I think (from yakkety-changes list at least it looks like it was)
 * Saviq gets a yakkety chroot
<dobey> trainguards: can someone click retry for https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-056/+build/9772513 please?
<dobey> ppc64el898 jobs (2 hours)
<dobey> meh. 8 builders and 98 jobs in queue
<seb128> dobey, there is some infra issues since this afternoon, #is has been looking at it
<dobey> seb128: sure. i'm just lamenting for my poor silos :)
<dobey> and foundations people creating more work for me without warning
<oSoMoN> robru, re your last e-mail to bileto-announce, can you confirm that dual silos currently awaiting QA verification need to be rebuilt as trio silos?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, yes
<oSoMoN> that’s what I feared
<Saviq> oSoMoN, dual landings would mean SRU now
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: https://trello.com/c/I5HJ3brK/3224-1387-ubuntu-landing-053-webbrowser-app-osomon-dbarth can be deleted as I’m rebuilding the silo as 3×landing
<robru> Saviq: talk to sil2100, he flipped the switch on trio silos because he was ready to copy xenial overlay into yakkety. He mentioned having some conflicts but I'm not following him that closely, I dunno why he isn't finished yet.
<Saviq> robru, maybe it is, trying to find out what's going on now
<robru> oSoMoN: yeah sorry, it's hard to coordinate this switch, lots of moving pieces
<oSoMoN> robru, I understand, no worries
<Saviq> hmm no lxd images for yakkety yet ¿?
<Saviq> ohnoes overlayfs not supported on zfs 8-O
<Saviq> robru, sil2100, ok found the culprit - mir didn't get into yakkety https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir
<Saviq> and a lot of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html is waiting for that
<robru> jhodapp: one more should do it
<jhodapp> robru, hehe ok :)
<jhodapp> robru, you were faster to the draw than me, was about to contact you :)
<robru> jhodapp: just happened to see the irc logs of the failure and checked the PPA contents
<jhodapp> awesome thanks
<Saviq> mterry, can you do anything about mir and platform-api (at least) missing from the overlay → yakkety copy? or would you rather not touch it without sil2100?
<mterry> Saviq, uh...  just needs a copy?
<dobey> no
<Saviq> no?
<dobey> there have been manual uploads of mir to y
<dobey> so the conflicts need resolved
<Saviq> oh fook and they were not put back into trunk?
<mterry> platform-api looks fine though, right?  It's already in sync between yakkety and overlay?
<dobey> well platform-api hasn't had any manual uploads to y
<dobey> but it might depend on mir or something?
<Saviq> mterry, hmm maybe it's supposed to be that old
<dobey> ugh
<Saviq> right, with the exception there's a failed upload in the overlay
<dobey> it looks like lukascz did a no-change rebuild upload of platform-api to the overlay
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6391641/+listing-archive-extra
<dobey> and it blew up
<Saviq> that FTBFS'd
<dobey> why was that not done through a silo
<Saviq> ah I think it might've been the libhybris fiasco
<Saviq> that made it fail
<dobey> bloody arm64
<Saviq> this is a mess
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> didn't we invent this whole ci train thing to avoid most of this mess?
<Saviq> apparently not
<cyphermox> Saviq: dobey: seems to me like platform-api FTBFS there in tests because there's something different between the overlay and the real xenial archive.
<Saviq> there was also a libhybris release since then that fixed a similar issue, maybe we could just retry the mir build
<sil2100> Saviq: I'm working on it
<sil2100> mterry, Saviq: just give me a minute
<sil2100> THe package copies are still in progress
<Saviq> ack
<sil2100> The mir packages need a source copy so it takes a while, had a bunch of packages that needed uploading like that
<sil2100> (and I need to preserve the mir changes)
 * sil2100 hopes xnox pushed all those changes upstream
<robru> dobey: indeed, but if there's a manual upload to the overlay PPA that failed, that's not a train failure, that's a failure to use the train properly.
<robru> sil2100: uh? Core devs uploading to devel never sync to trunk, that's the landers job to notice and sync trunk
<sil2100> Well, that's not how the archive should work, for every project in Ubuntu we always first upstream the changes and then release downstream
<sil2100> So I would expect the same policy for people using the train
<sil2100> But if people are used to that, then good
<dobey> robru: of course
<robru> sil2100: i dunno where you're getting this idea from. I've butted heads with release team on several occasions, they upload direct to distro and don't care at all about upstream trunks.
<robru> sil2100: this is why train has "... missing from changelog" check, so the lander knows to sync distro back to trunk
<sil2100> robru: then those are bad practices, even doko pokes me everytime (or most of the times) he uploads a change to a train-managed project
<sil2100> With all +1 maintenance it's always: "be sure the patch is submitted upstream"
<robru> sil2100: good luck convincing them of that
 * sil2100 sighs
<dobey> sil2100: how did you get doko to do that?
<sil2100> dobey: he was doing it himself! I seem to be his point of contact for all train projects though - still, that's better than not caring at all ;)
<dobey> sil2100: well, there's a difference to a patch (things in debian/patches/) and packaging changes
<dobey> sil2100: "push packaging changes upstream" has never been a thing
<robru> sil2100: i hope you haven't been clobbering yakkety uploads with old xenial ones, we need those diffs committed to trunk
<sil2100> Right, but for instance the mir changes I'm seeing now are mods in the code contents, not packaging
<robru> dobey: the difference now is that we have packaging in the "upstream"trunks when we are upstream
<robru> Maybe that was a mistake, i dunno
<dobey> sil2100: well i don't know what exactly changed in mir, but i've never been consulted about manual uploads to any train-managed projects i manage
<sil2100> That's so sad
<dobey> robru: well, sure, but there are other upstreams that have done that before us too.
<dobey> but yeah, it's a mess
<robru> sil2100: i wanted to auto sync distro uploads back to trunks but slangasek veto'd because he didn't want silos that were more than "trunk + MPs"
<sil2100> I remember being yelled at when I once released a package without mirroring the same change in the given project's branch
<sil2100> During my +1 maintenance
<robru> sil2100: new rule maybe? That's not consistent with my experience of distro uploads
<sil2100> robru: looks like a very old rule, even the CodeReview page mentions this when sponsoring someone's work: "make sure to ask the patch author to submit the patch to Debian and/or Upstream. "
<robru> sil2100: in fact it used to be part of the official train docs that you'd put a comment in the packaging that said "feel free to do manual distro uploads, upstream will notice and sync back to trunk for you"
<sil2100> Well, anyway, I certainly would prefer this to work the 'proper' way, but yeah
<robru> sil2100: yeah i used to get mad at uploaders but gave up years ago, now it's just a fact of life that distro sometimes has surprise non-train uploads in it and landers have to deal wth that
<dobey> sil2100: well that comment in the codereview page is still about patches, not packaging. i think right now foundations is just trying to get yakkety rebuilt, and concentrating on fixing things in the archive, rather than pushing any patches necessary for fixing FTBFS upstream
<dobey> sil2100: the more annoying thing to me is all the little things like 'enable arm64 builds'
<sil2100> No-change rebuilds are understandable and not require any upstreaming, but code changes should always (IMO) be upstreamed
<sil2100> Ok, but anyway, I think I copied (and rebuilt) what I could
<sil2100> Now I need to go AFK to regular life business, I'll be around in an hour still if anything
<robru> Saviq: any luck with mir? ^
<Saviq> robru, can you retry these builds https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-058/+sourcepub/6439825/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> the rest should resolve itself
<Saviq> not sure why these decided to be FTBFS and not dep waits
<robru> Saviq: done, will try to keep an eye on it
<Saviq> robru, not sure why https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1426 was so unhappy (mismatches, ready to builds etc.), ran a diff only now
<Saviq> ah but it's also missing a few packages there, running a normal build then
<robru> Saviq: version mismatch means the branch it pushed to lp doesn't match what's in the ppa, which could be a result of the versions isues you were having earlier.
<Saviq> ack, let's see what's gonna happen
<dobey> bah i give up for today
<Saviq> robru, ah, too early - it's still building https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/0.22.1+16.04.20160516.2-0ubuntu2
<robru> Saviq: OIC.
<robru> goddamn 503s, why, every time.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-05-20
<Trevinho> robru: hey, do you have any clue why this is back: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1419?
<Trevinho> I think britney thinking that unity is not building in s390x, where it never got built ever
<Trevinho> but, in xenial this thing was ignored
<robru> Trevinho: i guess the hints need to be updated. Poke pitti about that, for now just tell qa to override it and put it in the queue anyway
<Trevinho> robru: do you know who is in charge right now?
<robru> Trevinho: for qa? I usually see ToyKeeper at this time, not sure officially though
<robru> Trevinho: i think of you ping "ubuntu-qa" it gets them all
<Trevinho> robru: ok, as we don't generally need the QA ACK, so I just need someone who can push the "publish" button.
<robru> Trevinho: oh right, sorry.
<ToyKeeper> If it needs QA but the automated signoff can't pass for bogus reasons, I can get it into the QA queue.  But it sounds like that's irrelevant?
<robru> Trevinho: you should be able to publish yourself if there's no packaging changes
<robru> ToyKeeper: sorry, yakkety only landing
<Trevinho> let me check
<Trevinho> well there are some pkg changes
<Trevinho> eh, no... not allowed
<Trevinho> I need some ubuntu dev
<robru> Trevinho: sorry, i can't do it. My go-to guys are EOD by now. Try looking at ubuntu-core-dev for timezone appropriate people, or wait a few hours for sil2100 to wake up
<Trevinho> robru: yeah, no worries... We can wait till tomorrow morning
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, any idea why mir 0.22 would still be unavailable in yakkety-proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/ ?
<Saviq> abeato, for whatever reason mir 0.22 isn't published in proposed yet
<Saviq> ↑↑
<abeato> Saviq, noted, thanks
<abeato> Mirv, we need that to build aethercast too see error ^^
<abeato> (that = mir 0.22)
<Saviq> ah Mirv is away, forgot, we'll need to wait for sil2100
<Mirv>  Saviq hmm
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm away?
<Saviq> Mirv, aren't you? :D
<Mirv> Saviq: no, why would I be? :D I will be in two weeks though
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah I saw that in the calendar and didn't pay attention to dates ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: isn't that " 0.22.1+16.04.20160516.2-0ubuntu2 " "proposed (main)" what you asked?
<Saviq> Mirv, sure, except:
<Saviq> # apt-cache policy libmirclient9
<Saviq> libmirclient9:
<Saviq>   Installed: (none)
<Saviq>   Candidate: 0.21.0+16.04.20160330-0ubuntu3
<Saviq>   Version table:
<Saviq>      0.21.0+16.04.20160330-0ubuntu3 500
<Saviq>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety/main amd64 Packages
<Saviq> and yes I have proposed enabled
<Mirv> Saviq: but, regardless, it's not in release pocket, and it's not "really" in proposed pocket either since it has new binaries that are in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=mir
<Mirv> Saviq: so yes it's in proposed but it's not in proposed
<Mirv> (source is, binaries aren't)
<Saviq> Mirv, right, that sounds about right
<Mirv> Saviq: abeato: so you need to ping your friendliest member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members
 * Saviq → #ubuntu-devel
 * abeato follows
<Saviq> this is going to be nasty, mir will need an archive admin for basically every release...
<Mirv> Saviq: incorrect actually
<Mirv> Saviq: or it will, but by trainguard. I mean, train bypasses binary new queue
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> right
<Mirv> so it's manual requirement that the publisher needs to consults archive admin, and it has always been so
<Mirv> which is boring regardless of which way archive admins need to be troubled with it
<Mirv> but needs to be done as long as mir continues to break its stuff instead of being stable ;)
<Mirv> 1.0!
<Saviq> gaaah how long's it gonna take mir to get published in proposd after being binNEWed?
 * Saviq got tricked into trio-ifying silo 58 ;(
<Saviq> it'll be fine, they said
<Saviq> it's best like that, they said
<Saviq> bollocks
<Saviq> abeato, you can rebuild, mir got published
<abeato> Saviq, already did, thanks :)
<abeato> seems to be building just fine
<Saviq> rvr, jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1381 is good to go... again..., any chance of putting it back on the top of the queue?
<rvr> Saviq: Sure
<Ads20000> Uh, I don't really know how CI Train works, but it's failed to build unity8 for the Stable Phone Overlay PPA which is a bit of a problem since I use that (though I haven't loaded unity8 successfully yet anyway). I'm guessing someone's on it (but it's not in known issues)?
<Saviq> Ads20000, why do you say that? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=unity8&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Saviq> it's only "failed" for architectures we don't support (yet) because of missing dependencies
 * ogra_ wonders what he means by "since i use that" ... 
<Saviq> I suppose the overlay
<ogra_> there are thousands of phones out there using it too :) ... (but definitely not as deb packages)
<Ads20000> Sorry, I meant that I use the PPA on my desktop, but I haven't actually used Unity 8 yet because I couldn't log into it (though I also couldn't report a bug on it because 1 package wasn't installing (can't remember what it was))
<ogra_> urgh
<ogra_> dont do that
<Ads20000> Don't do what, run the PPA? Didn't help that OMG Ubuntu recommended it, maybe I could ask him to edit the article?
<ogra_> many of these packages are solely designed for working in image based upgrades ...
<Ads20000> I'm confused, they're DEBs right? For using on a standard APT system?
<ogra_> there wont be config transitions etc ... and there will be things they expect tht you dont have on a PC ... just use xenial or yakkety and the unity8 from the archive
<Ads20000> If I may ask, what's the PPA actually for then?
<ogra_> Ads20000, they are debs designed to be used in context of image based updates
<ogra_> images and their deltas are built from them
 * Mirv haz Meizu Pro 5
<ogra_> they are usually not installed directly unless someone develops on a specific package
 * Mirv loves it, it's awesome, really
 * ogra_ throws envious looks at Mirv  ... mine is on the truck ... still waiting 
<Ads20000> Hmm, ogra_ could you get someone to edit the PPA description then to tell normal users not to add it? :P
<Mirv> I moved my /home/phablet over from Bq already too
<Mirv> camera and hotspot didn't work at first but then I noticed my first visit to System Settings hadn't told me that there's a system upgrade. both worked after that.
<Ads20000> But OK, I suppose that makes sense, cheers, will ppa-purge now :)
<ogra_> Ads20000, i dont know who owns it ... perhaps sil2100 can
<Mirv> also, default was 2G network, but now I've 4G and currently ~20Mbit/s :)
<ogra_> crazy talk !
<Ads20000> Also, ogra_, I'm guessing the unity8 package in Xenial/Yakkety will be more out-of-date but you're saying that's OK? I can still file bugs against it?
<ogra_> xenial -> a little since it must be SRUed ... yakkety is on the same version as the PPA usually
<ogra_> everything landing lands in all thee
<Saviq> ... since yesterday ...
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<Saviq> so this is why overlay was really needed on xenial even to get the latest and greatest
<Saviq> but yeah, starting today yakkety should be on par
<Ads20000> OK cool sounds good :)
<Ads20000> Thanks for the help :)
<ogra_> np :)
<jin_> jibel: ping
<jin_> jibel: Hello, there is a request from Telegram: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1441
<jin_> jibel: need your approval on pushing this into the dashboard you have :)
<sil2100> What's up?
<ogra_> sil2100, Ads20000 asked if you can change the overlay PPA description to tell people oit is not for general use
<jin_> davmor2: hey buddy
<ogra_> he enabled it on the PC to test unity8
<jin_> davmor2: need your team's support on this version:
<jin_> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1y8XmPqIv-0rkp8bTXYT5Lo_8jhrdF2X2mcsymTENnjY
<jin_> davmor2: oh sorry, this one is the correct one:
<jin_> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1441
<jin_> davmor2: the ticket #1441 for Telegram
<jin_> :)
<davmor2> jin_: hey dude nice okay I'll keep an eye out for it.
<sil2100> Ads20000, ogra_: ok, let me change the description, but I thought the name itself was obvious enough ;) It's the Stable PHONE Overlay, not desktop ;)
<jin_> davmor2: awesome!
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<Ads20000> sil2100: I think the problem was that it seemed like one could use the PPA for getting the stable phone packages onto the desktop and it's implied that the existence of the PPA means that Xenial/Yakkety package aren't up-do-date enough
<Ads20000> but a description change would fix that impression :)
<rvr> abeato: Hi
<rvr> abeato: Would it be possible to merge silos 29 and 5?
<abeato> rvr, not really, one of them is not a dual(trio) landing
<rvr> Ah, I see
<Ads20000> Oh, Saviq, I've only just realised what you were saying. I can't install unity8 from the PPA because it depends on unity8-common which depends on unity-scopes-impl-12 which isn't in the PPA or in Yakkety
<Saviq> Ads20000, oh you're using yakkety?
<Ads20000> Yes, is that an issue?
<Ads20000> (Saviq)
<Saviq> Ads20000, no, there's just no yakkety packages in the overlay PPA at all, there's a big queue of packages in proposed that will make yakkety work for you again
<Saviq> Ads20000, unity-plugin-scopes provides unity-scopes-impl-12 (it's virtual) - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell
<Saviq> Ads20000, we're in a bit of a transition period right now, you'd either need to enable proposed on your machine or wait a day or two for us to resolve all this
<Ads20000> Saviq I have yakkety-proposed enabled
<Saviq> Ads20000, as you can see it's waiting to build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/0.5.7+16.04.20160505-0ubuntu2
<Saviq> Ads20000, so as said, we're in a bit of a transition - we're working on it - give it a day please :)
<Ads20000> Saviq, OK that's fine, I don't understand as much as I thought about how this all works! ogra_ suggested that it's best just to use the packages in the Yakkety repo though, would you agree? :)
<rvr> kdub: Hi. We need more info about silo 69. Can you include the changelog in the description? This is a good example: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1420
<kdub> rvr, sure
<Saviq> Ads20000, yes, but just give us a day as we complete the transition :)
<Ads20000> OK cool, cheers :)
<kdub> rvr, done
<rvr> kdub: Great, thanks
<sil2100> No-change rebuilds for the win :|
<sil2100> Saviq: do you know if pstolowski or anyone else is on the yakkety unity-scopes-api failure?
<Saviq> sil2100, just pung them
<sil2100> Saviq: big thanks!
<rvr> bzoltan: ping
<bzoltan> rvr:  hello there, what can I do for you?
<rvr> bzoltan: I'm checking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1582339
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1582339 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Selected section has no color" [High,In progress]
<bzoltan> rvr:  and?
<rvr> bzoltan: Not a big issue. But cannot reproduce in stable or rc-proposed
<rvr> I see that the section is correctly colored
<bzoltan> rvr:  because that bug was introduced by our staging branch
<rvr> Ah
<rvr> So never hit the images ?
<t1mp> rvr: no, only in our staging
<rvr> t1mp: Cool. Mistery solved :)
<bzoltan> rvr: as t1mp said... we introduced a regression :) but we have fixed it before it could land.
<rvr> bzoltan: Understood
<kdub> rvr, with silo 69, i had to rebuild a package (not a content change, but still had to rebuild) not sure if that card has to go back to square zero or not :/
<rvr> kdub: No problem, I will remove the new card
<rvr> Everytime a silo is rebuilt, a new card appears
<rvr> The prioritization in trello is manual
<kdub> rvr, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hi!  Are britney runs known to be taking a very loooong time right now?  I did a rebuild yesteday due to the triple landings and the britney run is still going: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1425
<kdub> ChrisTownsend, I noted that they were taking longer than normal yesterday as well
<ChrisTownsend> kdub: Ok, good to know I'm not the only one.  But my run has been going on for almost 14 hours or so.
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: I'm not 100% sure. there has been a huge queue for yakkety http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml but I don't see yours there, plus the ppc64el libertine at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-031/excuses.html seems suspicious too. our only option if somethings gets truly stuck is to ping pitti on #ubuntu-devel
<kdub> ChrisTownsend, yeah, it took most of the day to sign off on my silo
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Ok, I'll follow up w/ pitti.  Thanks
<ChrisTownsend> kdub: ok
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: I upgraded my turbo to rc-proposed, now SIM unlock does not prompt when booting the phone, I need to select it from menu. sounds familiar, and under which such a bug should be filed?
<jibel> Mirv, you mean there is no SIM unlock prompt or it doesn't show up when you press the unlock SIM button in the indicator
<jibel> ?
<jibel> there is a bug for both IIRC
<jibel> davmor2, ^ do you know?
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, since apparently we should do triple landings now, can enable & build for yakety in silo 47 without starting from scratch?
<davmor2> Mirv: there is a bug for it I think don't know if it is specific to turbo let me have a dig
<davmor2> Mirv: meh I can't put my hand on it right now I'll dig it out later
<Mirv> jibel: there's no SIM unlock prompt during bootup, but there is if I press the button from indicator
<Mirv> davmor2: ok, that's a regression from the OTA-10.2 my turbo booted with before upgrading
<jibel> Mirv, I'm pretty sure I saw a bug report but cannot find it
<davmor2> jibel: yeah there is but I can't find it either, I'm not sure if it is device specific so filed there or against ofono/system-settings/network indicator
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please recycle the regression here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-058/excuses.html thanks
<rvr> tsdgeos: ping
<Saviq> mterry, oh you're here now, too, can you recycle ↑ please
 * mterry dusts off his recycling fingers
<mterry> done
<tsdgeos> rvr: hi
<rvr> tsdgeos: Hi
<rvr> tsdgeos: I'm testing #1421293
<rvr> tsdgeos: Can you tell me whether this is right? https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/53fc6641728df958a48bfbe1/573c2103599129a715a9863d/322d159220c9ee3f8f9f0d87eb507142/screenshot20160520_140023336.png
<rvr> tsdgeos: Well, that's an screenshot with arale
<tsdgeos> rvr: not sure what i'm looking at :D
<rvr> tsdgeos: I'm trying to understand what you did :D https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197431959/icon.png
<tsdgeos> rvr: it's with 25px and 50px as grid unity
<tsdgeos> -y
<tsdgeos> but i am not sure the bug was actually fixed
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: ping
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: do you remember the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging-fix-icon-svg-image-loading ? it was marked as fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1421293 but i remember some discussion about it not really fixing the bug?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421293 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Icon width is inconsistent when height is specified" [Low,Fix released]
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, it should be fixed
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, I used your testcase
<Mirv> jibel: davmor2: sil2100: I couldn't find a bug, so I filed bug #1584049 (not sure to which package it would suite best)
<ubot5> bug 1584049 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression OTA-10 -> rc-proposed] SIM unlocking not offered on boot, need to select from indicator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584049
<davmor2> Mirv: I thought this was going to be your stable phone so why take it off stable????
<tsdgeos> rvr: ltinkl: ok let me try to remember what this was about :D
<Mirv> davmor2: because I have strong belief that OTA-11 is near ready :) I already changed the channel back to stable to stay on this particular image until OTA-11 is ready
<Mirv> davmor2: and because OTA-10 had the Mir performance bug(s)
<davmor2> Mirv: so you lied then ;)
<rvr> tsdgeos: lol, ok
<Mirv> davmor2: if I said something about staying on stable channel yes I lied :) too tempting...
<davmor2> Mirv: you didn't say stable channel you said this is my new stable phone so I can use krillin for testing :D
 * ogra_ finds it funny that the "gold" actually doesnt look so "gold" ... it is more somewhere between champagne and copper i think
<Mirv> ogra_: indeed, which is a good thing. bzoltan and zsombi didn't order it since they tought it's too gold, but it's actually quite mute and mostly gray with some tints as you mentioned
<ogra_> yeah
<tsdgeos> rvr: yeah the bug is not fixed
<rvr> tsdgeos: :-(
<tsdgeos> rvr: the bug is basically that the first image looks "correct" at any GRID_UNIT_PX value
<tsdgeos> while the second does not
<tsdgeos> you need to add extra code (i.e. the third) for it to look correct
<Mirv> davmor2: I will use the krillin to test any offered fix for that bug :)
<Mirv> my turbo is back to ro mode after editing the channel.ini back to stable
<tsdgeos> rvr: this is with different GRID_UNIT_PX for me http://i.imgur.com/EBb8PEU.png
<davmor2> Mirv: why edit channel.ini all you had to do was system-image-cli --switch <channel_url>
<rvr> tsdgeos: So fixed, it should like the third window, right?
<tsdgeos> rvr: the second image should look like the third in all GRID_UNIT_PX
<tsdgeos> and not only in the right one
<rvr> tsdgeos: Ack
<tsdgeos> t1mp: i edited the bug, hope it's easier to understand now
<rvr> bzoltan: So, bug #1421293 is not fixed
<ubot5> bug 1421293 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Icon width is inconsistent when height is specified" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421293
<jhodapp> sil2100, ping
<Mirv> davmor2: I didn't remember that one and this one also easy, one line change, back to ro mode, check for updates in system settings
<dobey> go go gadget mir already
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1442 - this can probably skip QA and will unblock some things in yakkety
<dobey> Saviq: how will that unblock things?
<Saviq> dobey, there's things waiting to build in proposed because of it FTBFSing
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/1.0.5+16.04.20160413.1-0ubuntu2
<dobey> the big thing still seems to be mir
<Saviq> seb128, since I excluded you earlier today, can I ask you to ♻ https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-058/excuses.html
<Saviq> dobey, mir's in proposed already
<dobey> Saviq: yes, but lots of things seem to be uninstallable
<seb128> Saviq, done
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<Saviq> dobey, yeah, and part of everything being uninstallable was unity-scopes-api not building
<Saviq> now it will so we'll just get one small step further
<bzoltan> t1mp: or better here
<t1mp> ah, right
<bzoltan> t1mp:  yes rvr I mean
<t1mp> rvr, tsdgeos: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1421293 not fixed?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1421293 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Icon width is inconsistent when height is specified" [Low,Triaged]
<t1mp> I reviewed a branch with a test case that fixed it, let me see
<t1mp> well the two attached branches are the same, just different merge target
<tsdgeos> t1mp: i think you may have not understood what the bug was about
<t1mp> it adds a test case in tst_icons that passes, and visual inspection showed the correct results too
<tsdgeos> since the bug is not against svg
<tsdgeos> and the branches where for svg improvements
<tsdgeos> as far as i remember
<t1mp> hmm, right, the branch name mentions svg
<t1mp> but the test case is for png, and I checked that
<t1mp> I didn't think of svg
<t1mp> hmm
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Hi!  Could we keep the current place on the queue for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1425 since I had to rebuild for the triple landing?
<t1mp> from the bug report: "For the SVG the width grows as the units.gu grow, but for the JPEG it does not and one has to manually add code to maitain the aspect ratio."
<tsdgeos> t1mp: see the updated description
<t1mp> so, the test verifies that the aspect ration is maintained, right?
<tsdgeos> yes, i'm not complaining about sVG doing the right thing
<tsdgeos> i'm complaining JPEG/PNG doesn't
<tsdgeos> t1mp: which test?
<t1mp> see l. 227 on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk-fix-icon-svg-image-loading/+merge/286585
<t1mp> and the test function directly under it
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: yeah don't worry we are just deleting new tickets if they are dupes
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Ok, cool, thanks
<Mirv> ogra_: can you play back videos you take with camera? for me it says it can't and also all thumbnails are just placeholder image (both videos I took with Bq and new ones)
<ogra_> havent tried
<tsdgeos> t1mp: that test is broken, needs to be testing for different grid units too
<tsdgeos> incidentally on the default gu value on the desktop it works
<tsdgeos> i've no idea why
<Mirv> it might be this  .cache/gstreamer-1.0/registry.arm.bin problem I read somewhere about
<t1mp> tsdgeos: http://i.imgur.com/EBb8PEU.png indeed looks wrong
<ogra_> Mirv, works fine
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, sure
<t1mp> tsdgeos: okay, so then the bug is not fixed
<bzoltan> rvr: did I miss something?
<tsdgeos> t1mp: yeah :/
<t1mp> ltinkl: will you take the bug again?
<rvr> bzoltan: tsdgeos confirms that the bug is not fixed
<Mirv> ogra_: ok, good. I think it's something they've struggled with after OTA-10
<t1mp> bzoltan: it appears that the bug was only fixed for the specific GU setting that was used for testing..
<bzoltan> rvr:  would you please not fail the silo yet?
<tsdgeos> rvr: yeah failing the silo for that makes no sense
<rvr> bzoltan: I tested everything else and is good
<t1mp> rvr, bzoltan: that bug is only low priority, we thought it was nice that is was fixed as a side-effect of other fixes, but I don't think we need to fail a silo for that. Just remove the bug
<ogra_> Mirv, well, i'm on 10.2
<jibel> Saviq, +1 to skip QA
<tsdgeos> rvr: i mean the branch was not fixing that really, was fixing something else and i guess my bad description of the bug made people think it was actually fixed
<bzoltan> rvr: let's keep the bug open and pass the silo
<jibel> Saviq, (for silo 39)
<Saviq> yup
<rvr> tsdgeos: But if the test is wrong, and the code doesn't fix the problem...
<rvr> Remove the branch
<bzoltan> rvr: it is not a branch
<tsdgeos> rvr: the code does fix the problem
<tsdgeos> just not *this* problem
<tsdgeos> it fixes the problem it wanted to fix
<rvr> Hmm
<t1mp> rvr: the branch fixed another, critical, bug. But it did not fix this low-priority bug that we thought it also fixed as a side-effect
<rvr> I see
<rvr> Ok, then remove the bug from the list and I'll aprove it
<bzoltan> rvr:  and regardless of anything... the silo does not bring regression and it does fix OTA bugs... + the issue in hand does fix one case... multiply MRs can fix the same bug.
<bzoltan> rvr: but that MR does fix one case of that bug... the way to handle it is to reopen the bug. Would not be the first case that the same bug is fixed multply time.
<bzoltan> rvr: tsdgeos: t1mp: There is no "Fixes partially LP: #123456" syntax ... so fixing a corner case requires the same syntax in the changelogs
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<bzoltan> good job ubot5
<rvr> lol
<davmor2> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1583944
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1583944 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "It's possible to swipe the SIM PIN dialog away" [Medium,In progress]
<t1mp> bzoltan: it does not properly fix this bug, so we can remove that line from the changelog and keep the bug open
<oSoMoN> rvr, all merge requests approved for https://trello.com/c/b1JNG7NQ/3239-1387-ubuntu-landing-053-webbrowser-app-osomon
<rvr> oSoMoN: Thanks
<rvr> bzoltan: Approved
<bzoltan> rvr: thanks
<t1mp> ltinkl: do you want to take another shot at fixing that bug?
<bzoltan> t1mp: let's let the CI machine now mark that bug and reopen... I do not remove changelog entry from the changelog without removing the code what it refers to
<t1mp> okay
<bzoltan> t1mp: pushing a new rev of the landing branch would hold back like 24 hours
<ltinkl> t1mp, not really, if I don't have to :p
<t1mp> ltinkl: who decides whether you have to? ;)
<t1mp> ok, I'll keep it as unassigned for now then.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hi!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hey!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Can you add the changelog to the libertine silo description? Like this one: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1420
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Sure!  Is that something I should every time from now on?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes, please. It is easier for us.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Sure, no problem.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, updated the ticket.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Let me know if that is what you are looking for.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yeah, that's fine. Thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, cool
<oSoMoN> sil2100, Mirv: can one of you guys please publish silo 53 on my behalf? it’s got packaging changes (which were approved by kenvandine)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: looking!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done!
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<oSoMoN> davmor2, I see that you moved the trello card for silo 53 to under testing, you can skip that and move it to passed, as it was validated by jibel earlier this morning and it is currently being published
<jibel> davmor2, it's done
<davmor2> jibel: shocking ;)
<davmor2> oSoMoN: I did stumble across something fun in that silo, on frieza if you open system-indicator select desktop mode, then open the browser if you highlight one of the link scroll up and down the page it then triggers the mouse over dialogue at the bottom of the page with the url link in it :)
<oSoMoN> davmor2, isn’t that the expected behaviour? if the mouse cursor is over a hyperlink, its target URL will be displayed in the overlay
<davmor2> oSoMoN: there is no mouse cursor long press on a link and then hit cancel, then scroll up and down, ie long press the shop link, cancel that dialogue, then scroll up and down and you get the mouse hover dialogue
<oSoMoN> davmor2, ah, got it! I guess this is still considered as a mouseover event by the web engine
<oSoMoN> even though there is no actual cursor visible on screen
<davmor2> oSoMoN: that's my assumption but it only happen after the scroll which was the thing that threw me :)
<oSoMoN> davmor2, not sure that would qualify as a bug, more like a "weird behaviour", but feel free to file a bug against webbrowser-app anyway
<davmor2> oSoMoN: I have no issue with it just a fun thing you'll note at no time did I say bug just weird :)
<oSoMoN> davmor2, fair enough :)
<Mirv> ogra_: jibel: davmor2: I managed to fix my video thumbnailing problem by removing the registry in .cache/gstreamer-1.0/ a couple of times (and then removing unity-thumbnailer "failures" database to get thumbnails back), but I wouldn't say the problem, discussed on some mailing list (search your mail for gstreamer registry), would be completely fixed for OTA-10 -> OTA-11 upgraders and might cause seriou
<Mirv> s trouble for at least turbo users (since it seems it affects the fastest device the most)
<Mirv> davmor2: s/my video thumbnailing problem/my video thumbnailing and playback of any video problem/
<ogra_> thumbnails behave fine here
<Mirv> ogra_: it might be because of my data transfer from Bq, hopefully no-one will encounter it then in normal situation anymore. although you also haven't upgraded to rc-proposed.
<ogra_> yeah, i usually hand-copy my data to not carry over unwanted dot-dirs and caches
<ogra_> a lot more initial effort, but i can be sure my device is clean
<Mirv> maybe popey's buds should be updated to --exclude .cache/gstreamer-1.0 :) (well, really, without smiley too)
<Mirv> davmor2: bug #1583944 seems not related to my bug #1584049 since the unlocking from indicator works fine, while it does not according to the bug linked from the former
<ubot5> bug 1583944 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "It's possible to swipe the SIM PIN dialog away" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583944
<ubot5> bug 1580908 in Canonical System Image "duplicate for #1584049 Sim lock screen doesn't appear after restarting the device" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580908
<davmor2> hmmm Mirv so I have sim pin unlock on mine at least on initial boot let me try a reboot
<Mirv> I have now booted the rc-proposed several times and it always goes to the phone unlock screen without showing SIM unlock screen. but there's that 1580908 filed indeed that my bug was made duplicate of now.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  would you help me to publish and merge the silo19 please?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I am sure you can do it on your huuuuuge screened Pro5 ...
<Mirv> bzoltan: well if you ask _that_ nicely :) yes it's huge!
<bzoltan> Mirv: i wonder how to get my dirty hand on one of them
<Mirv> bzoltan: I do manual triple landing as discussed on mailing lists earlier today
<bzoltan> Mirv:  OK
<robru> Mirv: i forgot to mention, you must force merge after manual triple, it won't auto merge because it will expect xenial package in xenial archive, not overlay.
<Mirv> robru: oh, ok, thanks!
<Mirv> bzoltan: so done as you can see vivid+xenial https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?batch=75&memo=300&start=300 and yakkety (building) at bottom of https://lists.canonical.com/archives/yakkety-changes/2016-May/thread.html
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thank you!
<Mirv> davmor2: I'll keep your hilights on another channel untouched so I remember them on another day :)
<davmor2> hahahaha
<dobey> anyone know anything about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16530018/ in yakkety?
<dobey> mcfly?
<robru> dobey: no idea
<dobey> hmm, i wish the excuses page would show 'Queued' instead of 'Test In Progress' for tests that are queued but not yet running
<robru> dobey: file a bug against britney
<dobey> haha
<dobey> well i guess one 'good' thing about the yakkety migration fiasco is now all the autopkgtests are flagged as 'always failed'
<Saviq> ;)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2760 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2760 artful/compiz: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/mate-tweak. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2760 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2761 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2759 Publish failed: Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2759 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2760 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2761 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2759 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2762 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2763 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2759 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2761 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2761 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2761 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2763 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2762 Diff missing (xenial/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6). Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2762 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2763 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2763 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2762 Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5). Successfully built (xenial/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2752 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2761 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2761 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2752 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2760 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2760 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2764 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2760 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2765 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2766 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2766 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2764 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2765 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2766 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2765 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2764 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2766 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2765 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2766 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2759 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2752 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2764 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2761 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2764 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 Diff missing (artful/openstack-pkg-tools, artful/python-keystoneauth1, artful/python-os-client-config). Uploading build (artful/python-osc-lib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 Pending binary packages (artful/python-osc-lib). Successfully built (artful/openstack-pkg-tools, artful/python-keystoneauth1, artful/python-os-client-config)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2765 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2766 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2763 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2762 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2762 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2762 Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2763 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2765 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2764 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2766 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 Pending binary packages (artful/python-openstackclient). Successfully built (artful/openstack-pkg-tools, artful/python-keystoneauth1, artful/python-os-client-config, artful/python-osc-lib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 Proposed pocket (artful/python-keystoneauth1, artful/python-openstackclient, artful/python-os-client-config, artful/python-osc-lib). Release pocket (artful/openstack-pkg-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2767 Proposed pocket (artful/python-keystoneauth1, artful/python-openstackclient, artful/python-osc-lib). Release pocket (artful/openstack-pkg-tools, artful/python-os-client-config)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2768 Preparing packages
<alan_g> slangasek: I need an AA to look at an SRU in silo 2736. Can you help me? It is a (somewhat brutal) upgrade of Mir in Xenial. The corresponding bug 1685186 has more discussion of why and impact.
<ubot5> bug 1685186 in mir (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Mir needs to be updated to 0.26 in 16.04LTS" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685186
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2768 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2768 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2769 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2768 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2739 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/anki, artful/buildbot, artful/glance, artful/gnocchi, artful/magnum, artful/murano, artful/nova, artful/panko, artful/sqlalchemy). Proposed pocket (artful/barbican, artful/cinder, artful/heat, artful/ironic, artful/keystone, artful/manila, artful/mistral, artful/networking-sfc, artful/neutron, artful/neutron-dynamic-routing, artful/neu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2768 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2769 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2768 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2738 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/libvirt). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/libvirt). Successfully built (zesty/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2768 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2770 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2770 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2726 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2771 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2771 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2739 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2725 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2736 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2770 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2770 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2770 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2770 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Failed to build (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2772 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2772 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 zesty/account-polld: Failed to update local lp:~ci-train-bot/account-polld/account-polld-ubuntu-zesty-2227 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2768 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2771 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2770 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Ready to build (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Dependency wait (artful/openvswitch). Diff missing (artful/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Failed to build (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2771 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2762 Proposed pocket (zesty/postgresql-9.6). Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2762 Proposed pocket (xenial/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6). Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-05-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2771 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2771 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2771 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Currently building (artful/dpdk). Failed to build (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Failed to build (artful/openvswitch). Pending binary packages (artful/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Failed to upload (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Diff missing (artful/openvswitch). Pending binary packages (artful/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2773 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3259 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3259 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3260 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3260 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3260 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3260 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3260 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3260 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- darkxst, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3230 Diff missing (bionic/ark, bionic/bpfcc, bionic/cbmc, bionic/concordance, bionic/ebook-tools, bionic/fuse-zip, bionic/hhvm, bionic/ignition-fuel-tools, bionic/libsigrok, bionic/libykneomgr, bionic/libzip, bionic/mgba, bionic/mudlet, bionic/mysql-workbench, bionic/node-zipfile, bionic/okular, bionic/plume-creator, bionic/pstoedit, bionic/radare2, bionic/repsnapper). Needs rebuild due to burned ver
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3261 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3261 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3261 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3250 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3261 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3250 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Dependency wait (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kglobalaccel, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kinit, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Dependency wait (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Dependency wait (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Dependency wait (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/kross,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Dependency wait (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/kross, cosmic/krun
 * acheronuk glares at the bot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Dependency wait (cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/kross, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/plasma-framework, cosmic/purpose, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-styl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Dependency wait (cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/kross, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/plasma-framework, cosmic/purpose, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-styl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Dependency wait (cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/plasma-framework). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Currently building (cosmic/kdelibs4support). Dependency wait (cosmic/krunner). Diff missing (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Currently building (cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kded, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kitemmodels, cosmic/knotifications, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/kpeople, cosmic/kplotting, cosmic/kunitconversion, cosmic/kwayland, cosmic/kwidgetsaddons, cosmic/modemmanager-qt, cosmic/networkmanager-qt, cosmic/oxygen-icons5, cosmic/prison-kf5, cosmic/solid, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Currently building (cosmic/kwayland, cosmic/kwidgetsaddons, cosmic/kwindowsystem, cosmic/modemmanager-qt, cosmic/networkmanager-qt, cosmic/oxygen-icons5, cosmic/prison-kf5, cosmic/solid, cosmic/sonnet, cosmic/threadweaver). Failed to build (cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerpl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Currently building (cosmic/kjobwidgets, cosmic/kjsembed, cosmic/knotifications, cosmic/kpackage, cosmic/kunitconversion). Failed to build (cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kglobalaccel, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Currently building (cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kglobalaccel, cosmic/kpeople). Failed to build (cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Currently building (cosmic/kwallet-kf5). Failed to build (cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/kross, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/ktexteditor, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Failed to build (cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/kross, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/kxmlrpcclient, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Failed to build (cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/kross, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/kxmlrpcclient, cosmic/plasma-frame
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Currently building (cosmic/kio). Failed to build (cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/kross, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/kxmlrpcclient, cosmic/plasma-fra
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Failed to build (cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/kross, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/kxmlrpcclient, cosmic/plasma-framework, cosmic/purpose, cosmic/qq
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Failed to build (cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kdewebkit, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kirigami2, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/kross, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/plasma-framework, cosmic/purpose, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Pending binary packages (cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/knotifyc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Currently building (cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Failed to build (cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/plasma-framework, cosmic/purpose). Successfully built (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/fram
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Currently building (cosmic/khtml, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/purpose). Failed to build (cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kholidays). Pending binary packages (cosmic/kdesignerplugin, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/plasma-framework, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Successfully built (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Currently building (cosmic/kdelibs4support). Failed to build (cosmic/kholidays). Successfully built (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcomple
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Failed to build (cosmic/kholidays). Pending binary packages (cosmic/kdelibs4support). Successfully built (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3263 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3263 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3263 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3264 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/kconfig). Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3263 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3263 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3265 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3265 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdoctools, cosmic/kemoticons,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdoctools, cosmic/kemoticons,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdoctools, cosmic/kemoticons,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kcoreaddons, cosmic/kcrash, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kdoctools, cosmic/kemoticons,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/ki18n, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/ki18n, cosmic/kicontheme
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kguiaddons, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/ki18n, cosmic/kicontheme
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/ki18n, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kimagefor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/ki18n, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kimageformats, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdbusaddons, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/ki18n, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kimageformats, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kitem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kdesu, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/ki18n, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kimageformats, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kitemmodels, cosmic/kjsembed, cosmic/kmedia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kimageformats, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kitemmodels, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotificatio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/khtml, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kimageformats, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifications, cosmic/knotifyco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kded, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kemoticons, cosmic/kholidays, cosmic/kiconthemes, cosmic/kimageformats, cosmic/kinit, cosmic/kio, cosmic/kmediaplayer, cosmic/knewstuff, cosmic/knotifications, cosmic/knotifyconfig, cosmic/kparts, cosmic/krunner, cosmic/ktexteditor, cosmic/ktextwidgets, cosmic/kwallet-kf5, cos
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-05-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/kimageformats). Release pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style). Proposed pocket (cosmic/kimageformats). Release pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmut
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262 Proposed pocket (cosmic/kimageformats). Release pocket (cosmic/attica-kf5, cosmic/baloo-kf5, cosmic/bluez-qt, cosmic/breeze-icons, cosmic/extra-cmake-modules, cosmic/frameworkintegration, cosmic/kactivities-kf5, cosmic/kactivities-stats, cosmic/kapidox, cosmic/karchive, cosmic/kauth, cosmic/kbookmarks, cosmic/kcmutils, cosmic/kcodecs, cosmic/kcompletion, cosmic/kconfig, cosmic/kconfigwidgets, 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcontacts). Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcom
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcontacts). Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4054 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4054 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4054 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4056 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4056 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4056 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4058 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4056 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4058 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4056 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/talloc). Successfully built (groovy/ldb, groovy/samba, groovy/sssd, groovy/tdb, groovy/tevent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/talloc, groovy/tdb). Successfully built (groovy/ldb, groovy/samba, groovy/sssd, groovy/tevent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/talloc, groovy/tdb, groovy/tevent). Successfully built (groovy/ldb, groovy/samba, groovy/sssd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcontacts). Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Dependency wait (focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-workspace). Diff missing (focal/drkonqi, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kwin, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-discover, focal/plasma-pa, focal/plasma-vault, focal/xdg-desktop-portal-kde)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/ldb, groovy/talloc, groovy/tdb, groovy/tevent). Successfully built (groovy/samba, groovy/sssd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcontacts). Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdbusaddons, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Dependency wait (focal/plasma-desktop, focal/plasma-workspace). Diff missing (focal/drkonqi, focal/kinfocenter, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-discover, focal/plasma-pa, focal/plasma-vault, focal/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Pending binary packages (focal/kwin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/ldb, groovy/samba, groovy/talloc, groovy/tdb, groovy/tevent). Successfully built (groovy/sssd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcontacts). Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesu, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcontacts). Proposed pocket (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kemoticons, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4046 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Dependency wait (focal/plasma-desktop). Diff missing (focal/drkonqi, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kwin, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-discover, focal/plasma-pa, focal/plasma-vault, focal/plasma-workspace, focal/xdg-desktop-portal-kde)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcontacts). Release pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcomp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Dependency wait (focal/plasma-desktop). Diff missing (focal/drkonqi, focal/kinfocenter, focal/kwin, focal/milou, focal/plasma-browser-integration, focal/plasma-discover, focal/plasma-pa, focal/plasma-vault, focal/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Pending binary packages (focal/plasma-workspace)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4047 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4047 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4060 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4060 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4060 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4060 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4060 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4052 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4047 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/sssd). Ready to build (groovy/ldb, groovy/samba, groovy/talloc, groovy/tdb, groovy/tevent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4051 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Failed to build (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4061 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4061 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4061 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4061 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4061 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4062 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4062 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4063 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4062 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4063 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4059 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4062 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4063 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4063 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4063 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4061 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4053 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/sssd). Successfully built (groovy/openldap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4063 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qttools-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Pending binary packages 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qttools-open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Uploading build (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qttools-opensource-src).
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-open
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Pe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, groovy/qtsensors-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtgamepad-everywhere-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, groovy/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, groovy/qtremoteobjects-everywhere-src, groovy/qtscript-open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, groovy/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, groovy/qtscript-opensource-src, groovy/qtsvg-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtxmlpatterns-opensourc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, groovy/qtscript-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4064 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4064 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtlocation-opensource-src, groovy/qtremoteobjects-everywhere-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4064 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4064 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensourc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensourc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensourc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtga
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepad-everywhere-src, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepad-everywhere-src, groovy/qtgraphicale
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepad-everywhere-src, groovy/qtgraphicale
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepad-everywhere-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtloc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepad-everywhere-src, groovy/qtgraphicale
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepad-everywhere-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, groovy/qtloc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtnetworkauth-everywhere-src, groovy/qtscxml-everywhere-src, groovy/qtserialbus-everywhere-src, groovy/qtspeech-opensource-src, groovy/qtwayland-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtscxml-everywhere-src, groovy/qtserialbus-everywhere-src, groovy/qtwayland-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtscxml-everywhere-src, groovy/qtwayland-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwayland-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwayland-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensour
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src, groovy/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-s
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Dependency wait (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepad-e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtwebview-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepad-everywhere-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepad-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Diff missing (groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtdoc-opensource-src, groovy/qtgamepad-everywhere-src, groovy/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/analitza, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/peony, groovy/pyqt5, groovy/pyside2, groovy/qt5-ukui-platformtheme, groovy/qt5ct, groovy/qtcreator, groovy/qtstyleplugins-src, groovy/telegram-desktop, groovy/texmaker, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/gcin, groovy/hime, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qtcreator, groovy/qtstyleplugins-src, groovy/telegram-desktop, groovy/texmaker, groovy/uim). Diff missing (groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/telegram-desktop, groovy/texmaker, groovy/uim). Diff missing (groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywher
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/telegram-desktop, groovy/uim). Diff missing (groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/kmymoney, groovy/lxqt-qtplugin, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/plasma-integration, groovy/qtcurve, groovy/telegram-desktop, groovy/uim, groovy/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Diff missing (groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdecla
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-every
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Diff missing (groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groovy/qtdeclarative-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin). Diff missing (groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Diff missing (groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-everywhere-src, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Diff missing (groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-every
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qttools-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Diff missing (groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-every
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Diff missing (groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource-src, groovy/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, groovy/qtdatavis3d-every
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-05-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/qt5-ukui-platformtheme). Diff missing (groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, groovy/qtcharts-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/analitza, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/peony, groovy/pyqt5, groovy/qbs, groovy/qt5-ukui-platformtheme). Diff missing (groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/analitza, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/lmms, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/peony, groovy/pyqt5, groovy/qbs). Diff missing (groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qtbase-open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/lmms, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/pyqt5, groovy/qbs). Diff missing (groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/peony, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kwin, groovy/lmms, groovy/pyqt5, groovy/qbs). Diff missing (groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/peony, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-open
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/pyqt5, groovy/qbs). Diff missing (groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/peony, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qt3d-opensource-src, groovy/qt5-uku
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/pyqt5, groovy/qbs). Diff missing (groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/peony, groovy/pyothersid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/pyqt5). Diff missing (groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/peony, groovy/pyotherside, groovy/qb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/plasma-integration, groovy/pyqt5, groovy/pyside2, groovy/qtcurve). Diff missing (groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/maliit-framework,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/plasma-integration, groovy/pyqt5, groovy/qgis, groovy/qtcurve, groovy/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/pyside2). Diff missing (groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/pyqt5, groovy/qgis, groovy/qtcurve, groovy/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/pyside2). Diff missing (groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qgis, groovy/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src). Dependency wait (groovy/pyside2). Diff missing (groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/openorientee
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qgis). Dependency wait (groovy/pyside2). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/peo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/qgis). Dependency wait (groovy/pyside2). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/peo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/gammaray, groovy/pyside2, groovy/qgis). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/openorienteering-mapper, groovy/peon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/gammaray, groovy/pyside2, groovy/qgis, groovy/qtav). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/maliit-framework, groovy/openorienteering-mapper
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/gammaray, groovy/pyside2, groovy/qgis, groovy/qtcreator, groovy/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/malii
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/gammaray, groovy/pyside2, groovy/qgis). Failed to build (groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/lxqt-qtplugin, groovy/qtcreator, groovy/skrooge, groovy/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Pending binary packages (groovy/qtav, groovy/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Successfully built (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/gammaray, groovy/pyside2, groovy/qgis). Failed to build (groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/lxqt-qtplugin, groovy/qtcreator, groovy/skrooge, groovy/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Pending binary packages (groovy/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Successfully built (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/pyside2, groovy/qgis). Failed to build (groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/lxqt-qtplugin, groovy/qtcreator, groovy/skrooge, groovy/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Pending binary packages (groovy/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Successfully built (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidg
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Currently building (groovy/pyside2, groovy/qgis, groovy/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Failed to build (groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/lxqt-qtplugin, groovy/qtcreator, groovy/skrooge). Pending binary packages (groovy/gammaray). Successfully built (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Pending binary packages (groovy/qtcreator). Successfully built (groovy/akonadi, groovy/analitza, groovy/calibre, groovy/dde-qt5integration, groovy/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, groovy/dtkwidget, groovy/fcitx-qt5, groovy/fcitx5-qt, groovy/gammaray, groovy/gcin, groovy/hedgewars, groovy/hime, groovy/kmymoney, groovy/kwin, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/libfm-qt, groovy/libqtxdg, groovy/lmms, groovy/lxqt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4057 Proposed pocket
